# knitting tea party friday 11 novermber '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 11 November '16

Today is the day here in America that we celebrate our veteran's and show our appreciation for they work in keeping our country safe. It isn't celebrated like we used to celebrate. There was always a parade with the high school band, all the veterans in the town - and anything else they could throw in. Then we would all gather at the war memorial for speeches and many rounds of applause for the veterans. It was practically a gathering of the entire town. Everyone carried a flag (about the size they put on graves) and when something important happened the audience cheered and waved their flags.

It is about 54° at mid-afternoon - blue sky and sunshine - slight breeze. In other words it is cold outside. I guess our warm days are over for the foreseeable future. But today brings us one day closer to warm weather - I need to make that my mantra.

HONEY ROASTED CARROTS RECIPE

A healthy-ish side dish that's perfect for any occasion! You're only 10 ingredients and 30 minutes away from devouring these super simple and delicious Honey Roasted Carrots!

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 (16 oz) bag baby carrots
1/4 cup honey
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons unsalted butter melted
Cilantro chopped
crumbled goat cheese

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F and place baby carrots onto a rimmed 9x13 in baking sheet.

2. Whisk together honey, spices, and melted butter.

3. Drizzle honey mixture over carrots and toss to combine.

4. Bake in preheated oven for 20-35 minutes, or until carrots are cooked to your liking, stirring every 5-10 minutes to prevent burning.

5. Garnish with cilantro and goat cheese and serve immediately!

http://showmetheyummy.com/honey-roasted-carrots-recipe/?tl_inbound=1&tl_target_all=1&tl_period_type=3&utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Honey+Roasted+Carrots+Recipe&utm_campaign=SMTY+Daily+RSS+Email

Italian Pumpkin and Kale Chicken Noodle Soup with Fontina Toast

PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 45 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR AND 5 MINUTES
yields: SERVES 4-6

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 small sweet onion, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
2 sprigs fresh thyme
kosher salt + pepper, to taste
2 quarts low sodium chicken broth
1 small pumpkin, peeled + cut into cubes (about 3 cups)
3 small skinless chicken thighs or breasts
1/2 cup grated parmesan + the rind of the parmesan
1-2 cups baby kale
zest + juice of 1 lemon
1 pound short cut pasta
2 tablespoons butter

Fontina Toast

4 slices bread, sliced into 1/2 inch slices
4 tablespoons butter
1 cup shredded fontina cheese
fresh chopped sage, for topping

Instructions

1. Heat a large dutch oven or soup pot over medium-high heat. Add the olive oil.

2. Once hot, add the onion. Cook until the onion is soft, fragrant and beginning to caramelize, about 10 minutes.

3. Stir in the garlic, sage, rosemary and thyme. Season with salt and pepper, cook a minute longer or until fragrant.

4. Slowly pour in the chicken broth.

5. Add the pumpkin, chicken and parmesan cheese rind.

6. Cover the pot and simmer for 25-30 minutes or until the chicken is cooked through and shreds easily.

7. After 25 minutes, shred the chicken and remove any bones that may be in the chicken.

8. Add the kale, lemon juice and lemon zest. Cook until the kale has wilted slightly, about 5-10 minutes. Taste and adjust the salt + pepper to your liking.

9. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Boil the pasta according to package directions. Drain and toss the noodles with the butter and grated parmesan.

10. Meanwhile, make the toast. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

11. Arrange the bread slices on a large baking sheet with sides. Spread each slice with butter and sprinkle with salt + pepper. Add the fontina evenly over each slice.

12. Transfer to the oven and bake for 10 minutes or until the cheese is melted and bubbling. Sprinkle with sage.

13. Remove the parmesan rind from the soup. Add the pasta to bowl and ladle the soup over the pasta.

14. Top with fontina toast. Eat!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/italian-pumpkin-kale-chicken-noodle-soup-fontina-toast/

Maple Brown Butter Mashed Sweet Potatoes

Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 20 mins 
Total time: 35 mins 
Total Cost: $5.71 
Cost Per Serving: $0.95 (1 cup each) 
Serves: 6 cups

Ingredients

3 lbs. sweet potatoes $3.00
6 Tbsp butter* $0.75
¼ cup real maple syrup $1.33
¼ tsp cinnamon $0.03
⅛ tsp nutmeg $0.02
⅛ tsp ground cloves $0.02
¼ cup chopped pecans $0.56

Instructions

1. Peel and dice the sweet potatoes. Add them to a large pot and cover with water. Place a lid on the pot and bring the water up to a boil over high heat. Boil the potatoes until they are very tender when pierced with a fork (5-10 minutes depending on the size of your sweet potato cubes). Drain the sweet potatoes and then mash until mostly smooth. Set the mashed sweet potatoes aside.

2. Cut the butter into equal-sized pieces. Place the butter in a light colored skillet or pot. Place the skillet over medium-low heat and let it melt and being to foam. Continue to cook the butter, stirring constantly, until the butter solids begin to brown. Watch the butter closely once it begins to change color and remove it from the heat when it reaches a deep brown color and smells nutty or caramel-like. Immediately pour the butter into a separate bowl to stop the cooking process.

3. Stir the maple syrup into the butter. Pour the maple syrup and butter mixture into the mashed sweet potatoes. Reserve 1-2 Tbsp of the maple brown butter to drizzle over top as a garnish.

4. Also add the cinnamon, nutmeg, and cloves to the mashed potatoes, then stir to combine.

5. Taste the sweet potatoes and adjust the syrup, spices, or salt if needed.

6. Sprinkle the chopped pecans over top and drizzle the remaining maple brown butter just before serving.

Notes: *You can use salted or unsalted butter. If using unsalted butter, you may want to add a pinch of salt to the mashed potatoes to help the flavors pop.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/11/maple-brown-butter-mashed-sweet-potatoes/

Caesar Salad

Ingredients

1 large fresh room temperature egg *
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
½ teaspoon salt
Juice of 1 lemon
1 cup canola oil
2 cloves garlic 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
3 anchovies (finely chopped) anchovies are usually found in a can in the dairy department
Romaine Lettuce
Fresh parmesan cheese for putting the salad together
Croutons
lemon

Directions

1. Ensure that all ingredients are at room temperature. The ingredients will not emulsify if they are not at room temperature.

2. Place all remaining ingredients in a mason jar in order listed.

3. Using a hand held immersion blender, start at the bottom of the jar and turn on high for 10 seconds or until the ingredients begin to turn creamy. Continue to blend until the dressing is thick and creamy.

4. To put the salad together, chop Romaine lettuce into bite sized pieces. Mix in a small amount of dressing and toss together and then add in more dressing to coat lettuce as desired. Top with freshly grated parmesan cheese, croutons and a squeeze of fresh lemon.

Croutons: Slice a baguette into thin slices on a diagonal. Spread with butter mixed with crushed garlic, parmesan cheese and a bit of parsley. Place on a baking sheet and bake in a 350 F oven until lightly browned. Flip the croutons over and toast on the other side. Set aside to cool before adding to the salad.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/caesar-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

* Cooking with Raw Eggs

When properly handled, raw and lightly cooked Canada Grade 'A' eggs are not a concern for healthy individuals. There is, however, a high-risk segment of the population that should avoid eating eggs that are not thoroughly cooked. This includes: people who are suffering from a disease or whose immune system is compromised, very young children, the elderly and pregnant women.

While farmers, graders and retailers work to implement safe handling standards at all levels, consumers also have an important role to play to ensure proper handling practices are followed:

1. Purchase only Grade 'A' eggs with clean, uncracked shells that have been stored under refrigeration.

2. When buying eggs, check the 'Best Before' date (found either on the carton or stamped on the eggs). This 'Best Before' date represents the length of time the eggs will maintain their Grade 'A' quality (which includes small air cell, firm yolk, thick white, clean, uncracked shells). If eggs are going to be used after that date, they should be thoroughly cooked.

3. For optimal freshness, store eggs in their original carton on the middle shelf in the refrigerator (ideally at 4°C).

4. Wash hands with warm, soapy water before and after food preparation.

5. Serve eggs and egg-rich foods immediately after cooking or refrigerate and serve within three to four days.

http://www.eggs.ca/eggs101/view/42/cooking-with-raw-eggs

Panera Broccoli Cheese Soup

A very good broccoli cheese soup. Served with crusty bread.

AUTHOR: CHEF NINI 
TOTAL TIME: 1hr 10mins
PREP 30 MINS
COOK 40 MINS
SERVINGS 4

INGREDIENTS

1tablespoon melted butter
1⁄2medium chopped onion
1⁄4cup melted butter
1⁄4cup flour
2cups half-and-half cream
2cups chicken stock
1⁄2lb fresh broccoli (chopped into bite size pieces)
1cup carrot, julienned
1⁄4teaspoon nutmeg
8ounces grated sharp cheddar cheese
salt and pepper
crusty bread

DIRECTIONS

1. Sauté onion in butter. Set aside.

2. Cook melted butter and flour using a whisk over medium heat for 3-5 minutes. Stir constantly and add the half & half.

3. Add the chicken stock. Simmer for 20 minutes.

4. Add the broccoli, carrots and onions. Cook over low heat 20-25 minutes.

5. Add salt and pepper. Can be puréed in a blender but I don't. Return to heat and add cheese. Stir in nutmeg.

6. Serve with crusty bread and Enjoy 

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 (445 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 4 - AMOUNT PER SERVING - Calories 628.2 - Calories from Fat 441 - Total Fat 49.1 g - Saturated Fat 30.3 g - Cholesterol 146.2 mg - Sodium 751.2 mg - Total Carbohydrate 25.4 g - Dietary Fiber 3.6 g - Sugars 5.5 g - Protein 23.8 g

http://www.food.com/recipe/panera-broccoli-cheese-soup-150384

ROASTED BUTTERNUT SQUASH GREEN BEAN CASSEROLE

I updated classic green bean casserole with a couple fun twists. I roasted butternut squash, incorporated it with the green beans, and sprinkled sliced almonds on top before baking. We loved the texture contrast of the soft green beans and tender squash with the crunchy almonds as we dug into this creamy casserole.

AUTHOR: AVERIE SUNSHINE 
YIELD: one 9-inch round pie or baking dish
PREP TIME: 10 minutes 
COOK TIME: about 75 to 90 minutes, divided 
TOTAL TIME: about 100 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

one 2.5-pound butternut squash, peeled, seeded, and diced into 1/2-inch cubes (about 3 cups squash)
1 tablespoon olive oil
salt and pepper, for seasoning
two 14.5-ounce cans Del Monte® Cut Green Beans, drained
1 can (10.5 oz.) Campbell's® Condensed Cream of Chicken Soup
1/4 cup sliced almonds
pepper, optional to taste

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 425F. Line a baking sheet with a Silpat or aluminum foil for easy cleanup.

2. Place squash on baking sheet, evenly drizzle with olive oil, season with salt and pepper, toss with your hands to combine, and bake for about 50 to 60 minutes or until squash is fork tender. Toss once or twice during baking to ensure even cooking.

3. While squash cooks, drain the green beans and add them to a large bowl.

4. Add the condensed soup; set aside.

5. After squash has baked, add it to the bowl, gently stir to combine, and transfer mixture to a 9-inch round glass or ceramic pie dish or baking dish that's been sprayed with cooking spray.

6. Evenly sprinkle the almonds and optionally sprinkle with pepper, to taste.

7. Reduce oven temp to 375F and bake for about 25 to 30 minutes, or until casserole is set around the edges. Serve immediately.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2016/11/roasted-butternut-squash-green-bean-casserole.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

PUMPKIN APPLESAUCE MUFFINS WITH PUMPKIN SEED STREUSEL

TOTAL TIME: 50 mins
Recipe Type : Muffin 
Author: Susan Pridmore
Serves: 24 medium muffins

INGREDIENTS

Streusel Topping

½ cup all-purpose flour
¼ cup packed brown sugar
¼ teaspoon kosher salt (1/8 teaspoon salt)
3 tablespoons rolled oats
1 tablespoon salted pumpkin seeds
4 tablespoons unsalted cold butter, cut into small cubes

Muffins

3⅓ cups (15 ounces) all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
½ teaspoon baking powder
2 teaspoons cinnamon
½ teaspoon ground clove
½ teaspoon nutmeg
2 teaspoons kosher salt (or 1 teaspoon salt)
8 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened
2 cups sugar
4 large eggs
1 cup applesauce
1 cup canned pumpkin puree (not pie filling)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
⅔ cup apple or orange juice (I used orange juice)
1½ cups golden raisins

INSTRUCTIONS

Streusel Topping

1. To make the streusel, add the flour, sugar, and salt to the bowl of a mini food processor and whirl around a few times using the pulse function.

2. Add the oats, pumpkin seeds, and butter. Pulse until you have coarse crumbs about one-half the size of peas. Set aside.

Muffins

1. Preheat the oven to 375˚F and fill the cavities of two regular sized muffin tins with cupcake liners.

2. Whisk together the flour, baking soda, baking powder, cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg, and salt in a medium bowl and set aside.

3. Using a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment beat the butter and sugar until creamy, about 3 - 4 minutes.

4. Add the eggs, one at a time, allowing each egg to be completely absorbed before adding the next. Add the applesauce, pumpkin, and vanilla, and beat until blended.

5. Remove the bowl from the mixer, and fold in one-half of the dry ingredients using a spatula. Add the juice and mix. Add the second half of the dry ingredients and fold in until smooth. Be careful not to over mix - there might be some lumps, but try to minimize.

6. Fold in the raisins.

7. Fill each muffin cup about ⅔ full, and divide the streusel between the muffins. Bake on the center rack for 25 - 30 minutes, depending on the size of the cupcakes, until a toothpick comes out clean.

8. Serve warm or at room temperature

http://thewimpyvegetarian.com/2016/10/pumpkin-applesauce-muffins-with-pumpkin-seed-streusel/

Kentucky Pecan Pie

Recipe by: Laurie Nanni
1 h 15 m
8 servings @523 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 cup white corn syrup
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup butter, melted
3 eggs
1 cup chopped pecans
1 recipe pastry for a 9 inch single crust pie

Directions

1. Combine syrup, sugar, salt, and melted butter or margarine.

2. Slightly beat the eggs, and add to sugar mixture.

3. Beat well, and pour into uncooked pie shell. Sprinkle pecans on top.

4. Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 50 to 60 minutes.

Footnotes: Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/12165/kentucky-pecan-pie/?ms=1&prop25=92519&prop26=PieCountdown&prop27=2016-11-07&prop28=Feature&prop29=TextLink&me=1&did=92519

Well damn - that last two recipes took me over my limit of characters I am allowed. Oh well.

The temperature has not changed any - I turned the heat on in the living room. The sunshine is nice - if it has to be cold it is nice to have sunshine. The sunshine helps the day be better psychologically.

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Events by Margaret, (darowil)
Fan's SIL was supposed to be on deaths door again- and when family arrived she was sitting up demanding a smoke! Fan unsure whether to laugh or cry.

Mrsvette's niece discharged Saturday after donating her kidney to her brother. Joan though has been admitted to find out the cause of back pain of a few weeks duration. First thought was a blood clot which it wasn't- now waiting for biopsy results.

The brother of the SIL Pacer went camping with a few weeks ago suffered a heart attack over the weekend, requiring a valve replacement (which has been done already). Not recovering well- remained sedated after a couple of days and having problems keeping his oxygen levels up.

Rookie and Puplover caught up with dreamweaver during the week- Jynx is looking stronger than she has for a long time

Kaathleendoris GD (12 years old) has had her appendix removed- more inflammation than was expected given her reported pain but immediately post-op she was doing as well as expected.

Busy worker bee has fully moved but is still unpacking and getting settled.

Tami's DIL's mother is in hospice.

The latest from Fan is that her SIL is in palliative care, and that MrsVette (Joan) is in need of prayers.

*Summary of 4th November, 2016*
Kate and Julie.

PHOTOS
2 - *Gwen* - Gracie
3 - *Tami* - Arriana
9 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Heather
14 - *Darowil* - Looking over the river to Adelaide Oval
25 - *Fan* - Roses
26 - *Pacer* - Yarn
27 - *Pacer* - More yarn
31 - *Swedenme* - Mishka / Sonja Kardashian!
34 - *Fan* - Roses
37 - *Bonnie* - Socks for DB
39 - *Gwen* - Gracie asleep
41 - *Pacer* - Matthew's pottery bowls & tile
47 - *Swedenme * - Pom-pom hats
48 - *Gwen* - Gracie and Alice
49 - *Kate* - Thanksgiving turkeys (link)
52 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
56 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
57 - *Kehinkle* - Socks / Lila
61 - *Kate* - Luke's Duplo 'aeroplane'
64- *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
64 - *Kehinkle* - Hat made with Red Heart Reflective
65 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
67 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
68 - *Pacer* progress on Matthew's St Bernard drawing
68 - *Poledra* doggie belly band
70 - *Fan* Baby Shower/ High Tea
70 - *Gwen* The new purple hairdo
71 - *Bubbalove* crochet hat
71 - *Bubbalove* crochet fox hat
83 - *Gagesmom* monster longies and matching hat
86 - *Darowil* dormouse tea cosy
89 - *Darowil* baby cardigan
90 - *Swedenme* snow, and local photo

RECIPES
9 - *Sam* - Cabbage steaks
41 - *Lurker* - Cheesy bacon potatoes
55 - *Cashmeregma* - Fish recipes

Sam's Recipes are on pages...
*1, 9, 20, 36, 82 *

CRAFTS
10 - *Sam* - Crochet scarf pattern (link)
22 - *Sam* - Little girls' knitted dresses (links)
28 - *Bonnie* - Joyful Wrap Cowl lace knitting workshop (link)
32 - *Sam* - Simple Quilted Blankets from Pure Soho (link)
52 - *Sam* - Super sock yarn (link)
53 - *Sam* - Fiesta yarn sale
56 - *Gwen* - Shark Attack blanket pattern (link) 
58 - *Sam* - Crochet slipper boot (link)
65 - *Bonnie* - Solid lotion bars
84 - *Sam* link, horeycomb baby blanket

OTHERS
9 - *Sam* - Magic Salt Sock for ear infections
11 - *Sam* - UK Coastline At Low and High Tide (link)
21 - *Sam* - The Greatest Myths About Daylight Saving Time
38 - *Lurker* - Car funny
66 - *Sam* - The Purple Store (link)
82 - *Swedenme* funny


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting out our week. Panera brócoli soup sounds good.
Julie, thank you for summary.
Maya and I had nice walk. Sunny, 75F. Need to get cleaning as I'm hosting knitting next Thursday and kids will be here on weekend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate and Margaret, thank you for summary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam I guess it's Friday again . It's Remembrance Day here too , and there are still lots of parades and laying of wreaths at cenotaphs , A couple of ladies at the knitting group have knit hundreds of beautiful poppies on stalks to go towards a remembrance display , will have to see if she shows any pictures of them all displayed . The pattern they used was a really nice pattern , think I might ask one of them for it as I wouldn't mind knitting some 
It's got very windy and cold here in the last 20 minutes wonder what we will wake up to . Definitly a garden full of leaves again after I've just raked them all up again ☹


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Julie for our new start. Went to lunch with oldest son today, then into town to buy some new trousers. Couldn't get my size as they were all too big so bought some yarn and had cake and coffee and came home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Yay, I'm on page 1. Another great opening Sam. Thanks. What is considered "elderly" when eating lightly cooked eggs? I love poached eggs and absolutely hate eggs that are well done. Thanks Julie for filling in for Margaret and Kate. These summaries are always welcomed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good heavens - horeycomb blanket - can you believe it - i better start proofing my posts - it's supposed to be "HONEY". --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The pecan pie recipe is something I will be trying.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for another week's opening Sam. I have a new cooker due to be delivered on Monday (at last, but that's another story) so I look forward to trying some new recipes, I have plenty stored up! 
Thank you Julie for taking over from Kate once again. 
There seems to have been a lot of sad news around lately so let's hope that this week will be a good one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to thank julie for doing the summaries and for waiting on me to do my second posting so the recipes would be altogether. great job julie. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> good heavens - horeycomb blanket - can you believe it - i better start proofing my posts - it's supposed to be "HONEY". --- sam


And I must need new glasses as I automatically read honeycomb


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, & Kate. Great start of the new tea party. 

Don't know if you folks have heard about the forest fires occurring in North Georgia and along the border of North and South Carolina.
The firefighters are really having a rough time getting them under control. It is now at the point of the smoke and ash is reaching us in Athens which is a first. This morning it looked like fog outside but it was the smoke from the fires. My cousin who lives in N.C. has been getting amber alerts saying to be prepared to evacuate as the fire is on the mountain they live on; they just bought and moved into this house 2 months ago. She says it is very frightening. Here the smoke is awful. I coughed all night from it. The dust from it inside the house is even terrible. DH rigged up a couple of box fans with large filter fastened to the output side to try and filter the air in the house some and went and purchased a couple of new humidifiers. EDIT: Just got call from cousin and they have now been evacuated. Please pray for them; don't know if insurance will cover their new home if destroyed.

Fan so sorry you are having to go through so much with SIL. Praying that the inevitable happens well ahead of your vacation plans. Also terrible to hear that Joan is in such pain. Certainly praying for her.

Melody so glad Gage had such tremendous support as he earned his next stripe. Congratulations to him. Also glad you had such a nice time as a family. 

Know there was something else I wanted to comment on but craft has struck. I've been having severe pain the past two days. DH wants me to go see the Orthopedic docs about my neck and back again. I told him I see the arthritis doc on the 21st and will first talk to them.. Last night I took both muscle relaxer and the prescription pain meds and have to laugh as I'd fall asleep only to wake myself up groaning and moaning from pain....rather comical. Took a couple of naps since I slept little last night. But, doing much better than other folks so consider myself lucky and blessed in many ways. 

Carol Maliza and her DH will be here tomorrow evening to spend the weekend with us before heading on to Miami. Looking forward to seeing them. Since Carol is on a soft food diet I'm planning on making my first ever butternut squash soup and a crustless spinach quiche. Also have mac & cheese in the freezer she said she would be able to eat. Will do biscuits w/sausage gravy (sausage minced very fine) for breakfast. Oh yea, anyone with other suggestions PLEASE feel free to share them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want to thank julie for doing the summaries and for waiting on me to do my second posting so the recipes would be altogether. great job julie. --- sam


You're welcome Sam- I have the easiest task keeping the TP going- it is so seldom that I am called on- Kate and Margaret do a fantastic job!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, & Kate. Great start of the new tea party.
> 
> Don't know if you folks have heard about the forest fires occurring in North Georgia and along the border of North and South Carolina.
> The firefighters are really having a rough time getting them under control. It is now at the point of the smoke and ash is reaching us in Athens which is a first. This morning it looked like fog outside but it was the smoke from the fires. My cousin who lives in N.C. has been getting amber alerts saying to be prepared to evacuate as the fire is on the mountain they live on; they just bought and moved into this house 2 months ago. She says it is very frightening. Here the smoke is awful. I coughed all night from it. The dust from it inside the house is even terrible. DH rigged up a couple of box fans with large filter fastened to the output side to try and filter the air in the house some and went and purchased a couple of new humidifiers. EDIT: Just got call from cousin and they have now been evacuated. Please pray for them; don't know if insurance will cover their new home if destroyed.
> ...


Sorry the pain is so bad, Gwen, here's hoping your cousin does not lose her house, how awful


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, had not heard about fire. Will pray for your dear cousin and everyone affected by fire. Heaven know we in California know about the devastation a fire can bring on. Glad Carol and DH can visit you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 11 November '16
> 
> Today is the day here in America that we celebrate our veteran's and show our appreciation for they work in keeping our country safe. It isn't celebrated like we used to celebrate. There was always a parade with the high school band, all the veterans in the town - and anything else they could throw in. Then we would all gather at the war memorial for speeches and many rounds of applause for the veterans. It was practically a gathering of the entire town. Everyone carried a flag (about the size they put on graves) and when something important happened the audience cheered and waved their flags.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opening, Sam. I too, remember the parades and speeches. In our area many people fly their flags, and many businesses offer free food or services for vets, but there is not the coming together of folks to pay tribute to our vets. Today,I hope we all had the opportunity to thank a vet for their service. Prayers and hugs for all those tea party folks and/or their loved ones who need them. Praying hard for Joan, too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yum! Pecan pie!


thewren said:


> PUMPKIN APPLESAUCE MUFFINS WITH PUMPKIN SEED STREUSEL
> 
> TOTAL TIME: 50 mins
> Recipe Type : Muffin
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, thanks for the photo of the doggie pads!

Gwen, so sorry to hear about the fire and the pain you are in. Hello to Cmaliza from me and hope you feel better for the visit. 

Julie thank you for doing the opening with Sam!

Sam, thank you for all your hard work. You do so much for us. 

Had a gorgeous day with a dear friend ar the Mirbeau Spa for a fantastic lunch. We sat and looked out at the water area designed after Monet's gardens. I had to leave around 3pm to get back before dark. Not sure if I will do the trip with DH or not this week. That would be 5 in a row and I need to get more knitting done. 

I'm hysterical. Had the other grandson last night and took him out to dinner before his rehearsal. Paid cash for the meal and took half of my meal home with me. The waiter came running out as we got to the car and said did I give you the bill and I replied yes and I left it with cash as he looked and spotted the bill holder in my hands on top of the box of food. LOL. Crazy. Then when I got home I was trying to find my cell phone as my friend asked me to text her when I got home. Thought I would just call my phone but not ringing, so I called it again so I could check in the car and no ringing. Thinking I've left the phone in Skaneateles I did a "locate my phone" and it showed it was in my home, so I emptied my purse and there it was. Got a phone call from DH later asking why I'd called him in the middle of a rehearsal twice. I said what, I didn't call you..... now I know why my phone didn't ring. I had called him. I've also been putting words in sentences that don't belong and surprise me. I was talking to DGS and suddenly used the word lunch, which made absolutely no sense. And they let me out in public. LOL. Think I'd better stay home this trip and get some rest before they put me away for a long time. Think I've got a short circuit somewhere misfiring words. Terrible month for migraines. Over 2 weeks, so perhaps it is due to that, but it does make for some funny moments.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Julie!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Events by Margaret, (darowil)
> Fan's SIL was supposed to be on deaths door again- and when family arrived she was sitting up demanding a smoke! Fan unsure whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> Mrsvette's niece discharged Saturday after donating her kidney to her brother. Joan though has been admitted to find out the cause of back pain of a few weeks duration. First thought was a blood clot which it wasn't- now waiting for biopsy results.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, & Kate. Great start of the new tea party.
> 
> Don't know if you folks have heard about the forest fires occurring in North Georgia and along the border of North and South Carolina.
> The firefighters are really having a rough time getting them under control. It is now at the point of the smoke and ash is reaching us in Athens which is a first. This morning it looked like fog outside but it was the smoke from the fires. My cousin who lives in N.C. has been getting amber alerts saying to be prepared to evacuate as the fire is on the mountain they live on; they just bought and moved into this house 2 months ago. She says it is very frightening. Here the smoke is awful. I coughed all night from it. The dust from it inside the house is even terrible. DH rigged up a couple of box fans with large filter fastened to the output side to try and filter the air in the house some and went and purchased a couple of new humidifiers. EDIT: Just got call from cousin and they have now been evacuated. Please pray for them; don't know if insurance will cover their new home if destroyed.
> ...


Prayers for your state and you and your family, Gwen. Hopefully they will be able to get the fires under control...and will pray for rain.

I am sorry you are having such pain...sure the smoke is not helping you.

Enjoy your visit with Carol and DH...your food sounds perfect! Hugs!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, praying your relative does not lose her home


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, thanks for the photo of the doggie pads!
> 
> Gwen, so sorry to hear about the fire and the pain you are in. Hello to Cmaliza from me and hope you feel better for the visit.
> 
> ...


Oh, Daralene, made me chuckle as I can so relate! Get some rest this weekend and I hope the migraines subside.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you for the laughter. Glad you could laugh. Between fibrofog and age I have more of those moments then I willingly own up to. They do provide some good giggles though. Glad you found your phone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie!!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Events by Margaret, (darowil)
> Fan's SIL was supposed to be on deaths door again- and when family arrived she was sitting up demanding a smoke! Fan unsure whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> Mrsvette's niece discharged Saturday after donating her kidney to her brother. Joan though has been admitted to find out the cause of back pain of a few weeks duration. First thought was a blood clot which it wasn't- now waiting for biopsy results.
> ...


How odd. normally i email the summary to Kate. Sent it to you by PM and it lost the bold somehow. All there when I sent them. Looks like I need to keep using email. Think I sent you it be email beforemwith no problems. Might send Kate it both ways next week and she can try the PM first to see how it goes. 
I'm here as Elizabeth is asleep, over an hour so she could wake any time now. And then off to our place.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen prayers that all turns out well regarding the fires and your pain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting another week. I have a pumpkin that need to be used so will try the muffins.
Julie, Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries
Gwen, hope your cousin doesn't lose her home, & the smoke doesn't get any worse. Hope you can control your pain well enough to enjoy your company.

We also have Rememberance services in our town at the church with a lunch after.. I didn't go as I had the GKs. 
The veteran in the blue coat is DHs uncle, this photo is from a few yrs ago
Went to the pie making bee at the church this afternoon, made 150 pies in 4.5 hrs, we peeled 320 pounds of applesð³
DS is to pick up GD after GSs hockey game, I delivered him to his cousins place to go to the game.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot. Back in a minute.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol Maliza and her DH will be here tomorrow evening to spend the weekend with us before heading on to Miami. Looking forward to seeing them. Since Carol is on a soft food diet I'm planning on making my first ever butternut squash soup and a crustless spinach quiche. Also have mac & cheese in the freezer she said she would be able to eat. Will do biscuits w/sausage gravy (sausage minced very fine) for breakfast. Oh yea, anyone with other suggestions PLEASE feel free to share them.


Gwen, one of the kitchen tricks I've learned since coming to ELM (and if it would be acceptable) is to mix smooth peanut butter *with* the jelly (rather than spreading onto the peanut butter) before spreading onto even a very soft bread. Of course, too much jelly will make the peanut butter 'runny' and sloppy to eat, but the combination will make a softer sandwich and one that will not stick to the roof of the mouth or behind the front teeth. Just a thought.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, and Kate, for the start of a new week. 
It's gotten chilly here this evening, supposed to be in the 70's tomorrow, but is definitely chilly tonight. 
Marla I went to Cheyenne today and got the things done there that we needed too, tomorrow we'll go to Scottsbluff and get the few things that we need from Safeway and Walmart, and I need dog food from Menards, they have the best price. 
I think I'm almost caught up here, 
Prayers for all who are in need of them and hugs too everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all. I've been reading the past couple of weeks but quietly. Depression always starts creeping in on me this time of year and I just haven't had much to say.

I've been knitting on a shawl and finished two others that need blocking, so hope to get to that over the weekend.

We went out with friends for lunch today, and the fellas ate free as both are vets. I always feel somber on this day.

Hope all in need of mending or comfort find healing, condolences on the sad news. Hugs to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, how fun having Carol and Dh to visit, you all have a great time. 
I hope they can get the fires under control, how scary, I certainly hope it doesn't touch their home or even come close.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, & Kate. Great start of the new tea party.
> 
> Don't know if you folks have heard about the forest fires occurring in North Georgia and along the border of North and South Carolina.
> The firefighters are really having a rough time getting them under control. It is now at the point of the smoke and ash is reaching us in Athens which is a first. This morning it looked like fog outside but it was the smoke from the fires. My cousin who lives in N.C. has been getting amber alerts saying to be prepared to evacuate as the fire is on the mountain they live on; they just bought and moved into this house 2 months ago. She says it is very frightening. Here the smoke is awful. I coughed all night from it. The dust from it inside the house is even terrible. DH rigged up a couple of box fans with large filter fastened to the output side to try and filter the air in the house some and went and purchased a couple of new humidifiers. EDIT: Just got call from cousin and they have now been evacuated. Please pray for them; don't know if insurance will cover their new home if destroyed.
> ...


Thank you Sam, and Julie for getting us started again.

Gwen, I will keep your cousin in my prayers. I had not heard of the fires there. I saw on Facebook a couple of days ago that there is a bad one in Kentucky, also. Prayers for all in any of the fire danger areas.

Hope you can get some pain relief. Call and see if you can get in to see the arthritis Dr. sooner. If Brantley is urging you to go, it must be really bad. And for the pain meds to not be enough to let you sleep without waking you up, it's really bad.

Please give Carol a hug from me. Hope she is healing well, if slowly. Your menu sounds very good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another week. I have a pumpkin that need to be used so will try the muffins.
> Julie, Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries
> Gwen, hope your cousin doesn't lose her home, & the smoke doesn't get any worse. Hope you can control your pain well enough to enjoy your company.
> 
> ...


I know there were some parades and rememberances at some of the cemeteries in our area today, but probably not as big as they used to be. I don't remember them when I was little.

Bonnie, that was a LOT of pies and apples peeled! :sm06: I do hope that some of you have the hand crank apple peeler corer slicers. I have 3 of them. Makes the peeling, ect. very quick work if you are doing a lot of apples. I am sure the pies will be enjoyed, and everyone will appreciate all the hard work you ladies put in to make the pies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, one of the kitchen tricks I've learned since coming to ELM (and if it would be acceptable) is to mix smooth peanut butter *with* the jelly (rather than spreading onto the peanut butter) before spreading onto even a very soft bread. Of course, too much jelly will make the peanut butter 'runny' and sloppy to eat, but the combination will make a softer sandwich and one that will not stick to the roof of the mouth or behind the front teeth. Just a thought.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24:


And slightly warmed peanut butter is easier to spread, so won't tear the bread, either, because it isn't so sticky!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. I've been reading the past couple of weeks but quietly. Depression always starts creeping in on me this time of year and I just haven't had much to say.
> 
> I've been knitting on a shawl and finished two others that need blocking, so hope to get to that over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Wrapping you in hugs. Thank you to your vets. And all veterens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, thanks for the photo of the doggie pads!
> 
> Gwen, so sorry to hear about the fire and the pain you are in. Hello to Cmaliza from me and hope you feel better for the visit.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great way to send a day. Staying home and relaxing this weekend is not a bad idea, I sometime have problems with words when I really tired.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. I've been reading the past couple of weeks but quietly. Depression always starts creeping in on me this time of year and I just haven't had much to say.
> 
> I've been knitting on a shawl and finished two others that need blocking, so hope to get to that over the weekend.
> 
> ...


I hope that you are feeling better soon. HUGS!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How odd. normally i email the summary to Kate. Sent it to you by PM and it lost the bold somehow. All there when I sent them. Looks like I need to keep using email. Think I sent you it be email beforemwith no problems. Might send Kate it both ways next week and she can try the PM first to see how it goes.
> I'm here as Elizabeth is asleep, over an hour so she could wake any time now. And then off to our place.


Not sure how it got lost- my apologies for failing to realise- may be something to do with having put it all into a Word Document before copying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another week. I have a pumpkin that need to be used so will try the muffins.
> Julie, Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries
> Gwen, hope your cousin doesn't lose her home, & the smoke doesn't get any worse. Hope you can control your pain well enough to enjoy your company.
> 
> ...


The Mounties always look so good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the hugs.

I saw a news report that there are several fires in Kentucky... someone has been arrested for arson. Hurts my heart...that is Home for me, and those beautiful forests. 
:sm03:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Mounties always look so good.


They are looking sharp!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, & Kate. Great start of the new tea party.
> 
> Don't know if you folks have heard about the forest fires occurring in North Georgia and along the border of North and South Carolina.
> The firefighters are really having a rough time getting them under control. It is now at the point of the smoke and ash is reaching us in Athens which is a first. This morning it looked like fog outside but it was the smoke from the fires. My cousin who lives in N.C. has been getting amber alerts saying to be prepared to evacuate as the fire is on the mountain they live on; they just bought and moved into this house 2 months ago. She says it is very frightening. Here the smoke is awful. I coughed all night from it. The dust from it inside the house is even terrible. DH rigged up a couple of box fans with large filter fastened to the output side to try and filter the air in the house some and went and purchased a couple of new humidifiers. EDIT: Just got call from cousin and they have now been evacuated. Please pray for them; don't know if insurance will cover their new home if destroyed.
> ...


Oh, Gwen, how terrible for your cousin and everyone else in the fire's path. It must be awful for you too with the smoke reaching you. Prayers for all concerned. Sure hope the firefighters can be it under control soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, thanks for the photo of the doggie pads!
> 
> Gwen, so sorry to hear about the fire and the pain you are in. Hello to Cmaliza from me and hope you feel better for the visit.
> 
> ...


You've been burning the candle at both ends.....you need a rest. Take it easy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the hugs.
> 
> I saw a news report that there are several fires in Kentucky... someone has been arrested for arson. Hurts my heart...that is Home for me, and those beautiful forests.
> :sm03:


Yes, such a beautiful area. I'm glad someone has been arrested.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another week. I have a pumpkin that need to be used so will try the muffins.
> Julie, Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries
> Gwen, hope your cousin doesn't lose her home, & the smoke doesn't get any worse. Hope you can control your pain well enough to enjoy your company.
> 
> ...


So great that you have this photo of DH's uncle. Like you, we have a service in our city. My previous community also had a service even though the population was only about 1000. It's so important to remember our service men.

That is a lot of pies. Were these made to sell or for a community dinner?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:30pm and I am checking in to mark my spot. Thank you Sam and Margaret and Julie for this week's ktp. 

Had an enjoyable afternoon with Ange. She took me to the grocery store tonight before dropping me off. 

I finished the other bootie and made the mitts tonight. So now I have all of it matching and ready to go for Monday.

Gage was adamant last night and even this morning that he was NOT going to sleep over at his friends tonight. We'll I had a message when I got home earlier saying he had decided to spend the night after all. So I have been knitting and watching movies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think if the smoke and ash get too much worse i think you should vacate somewhere else. here's hoping you cousin's house is missed by the fire. it was on the news tonight that the state of georgia has a $5,000 reward for helping to locate the perp and he us convicted. evidently there have been a series of forest fires for quite some time. i think they should hang him above a roaring bonfire.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, & Kate. Great start of the new tea party.
> 
> Don't know if you folks have heard about the forest fires occurring in North Georgia and along the border of North and South Carolina.
> The firefighters are really having a rough time getting them under control. It is now at the point of the smoke and ash is reaching us in Athens which is a first. This morning it looked like fog outside but it was the smoke from the fires. My cousin who lives in N.C. has been getting amber alerts saying to be prepared to evacuate as the fire is on the mountain they live on; they just bought and moved into this house 2 months ago. She says it is very frightening. Here the smoke is awful. I coughed all night from it. The dust from it inside the house is even terrible. DH rigged up a couple of box fans with large filter fastened to the output side to try and filter the air in the house some and went and purchased a couple of new humidifiers. EDIT: Just got call from cousin and they have now been evacuated. Please pray for them; don't know if insurance will cover their new home if destroyed.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you should go to the spa the weekend bill is gone. take you knitting but also take advantage of what the spa has to offer. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, thanks for the photo of the doggie pads!
> 
> Gwen, so sorry to hear about the fire and the pain you are in. Hello to Cmaliza from me and hope you feel better for the visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great idea joy - i will remember that the next time i make me a pb&j. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Gwen, one of the kitchen tricks I've learned since coming to ELM (and if it would be acceptable) is to mix smooth peanut butter *with* the jelly (rather than spreading onto the peanut butter) before spreading onto even a very soft bread. Of course, too much jelly will make the peanut butter 'runny' and sloppy to eat, but the combination will make a softer sandwich and one that will not stick to the roof of the mouth or behind the front teeth. Just a thought.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have a manard's there - grandson alex has worked for them over five years. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, and Kate, for the start of a new week.
> It's gotten chilly here this evening, supposed to be in the 70's tomorrow, but is definitely chilly tonight.
> Marla I went to Cheyenne today and got the things done there that we needed too, tomorrow we'll go to Scottsbluff and get the few things that we need from Safeway and Walmart, and I need dog food from Menards, they have the best price.
> I think I'm almost caught up here,
> Prayers for all who are in need of them and hugs too everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am always glad when the first of january rolls around. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. I've been reading the past couple of weeks but quietly. Depression always starts creeping in on me this time of year and I just haven't had much to say.
> 
> I've been knitting on a shawl and finished two others that need blocking, so hope to get to that over the weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that outfit looks really good melody - great job. the baby will look very cute in them. good for gage - it is a milestone when they decide the can be away from home over night. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am checking in to mark my spot. Thank you Sam and Margaret and Julie for this week's ktp.
> 
> Had an enjoyable afternoon with Ange. She took me to the grocery store tonight before dropping me off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, hope you are feeling cheerier soon. I don't like the cold dark days leading up to Christmas but I love getting things ready, presents, decorations & food.

Gwen, weird we've heard nothing in the news about the big fire, you would think now the election is over they could quit autopsying it & talk about real news????

Melody, what a cute outfit, I'm sure your friend will be pleased.

Daralene, hope you get some rest & back to your normal self soon, maybe just too much on the go lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to bed at 7-ish and slept until 1a.m. Wide awake and pain free for now. Got up, let the pups out of crate to go outside and do their business and now they are curled up next to me. I know the pain is from walking so much and the temps getting cooler. Haven't been moving furniture but decluttering, bending over, stuff like that. Good idea about trying to see Dr. sooner but it is only 9 days until appointment and doubt there will be an opening. Will try though. Feel like such a woosie.

Ohio Joy thanks for the tip about the peanut butter. 

Daralene you gave me a chuckle about the check holder and the phone. Hope your series of migraines lessen up. I was thinking you had gotten them under control for awhile there. Wonder what has triggered them so much this month? Sending healing prayers to you. 

Sorlenna I have to fight depression this time of year also. Life around holidays can be so stressful sometimes and trigger feelings of loss. Hope you will be successful in managing it. Certainly understand not posting and just reading along. Have you in my thoughts and prayers too. 

Thank you to those keeping folks being affected by the fires in your prayers. Will call my cousin later in the morning to check on them. Their church is putting up cots for folks to spend the night there. I don't ever remember us having this issue in such a magnitude before. Like Sam, hope they catch the arsonists and hang them over a bonfire. I'll never understand such people that have so little regard for nature and others. News mentioned that one of the fires was set by kids playing with making a fire. 

Well, I'm feeling sleepy again so think I'll re-crate the fur babies and go back to bed. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, & Kate. Great start of the new tea party.
> 
> Don't know if you folks have heard about the forest fires occurring in North Georgia and along the border of North and South Carolina.
> The firefighters are really having a rough time getting them under control. It is now at the point of the smoke and ash is reaching us in Athens which is a first. This morning it looked like fog outside but it was the smoke from the fires. My cousin who lives in N.C. has been getting amber alerts saying to be prepared to evacuate as the fire is on the mountain they live on; they just bought and moved into this house 2 months ago. She says it is very frightening. Here the smoke is awful. I coughed all night from it. The dust from it inside the house is even terrible. DH rigged up a couple of box fans with large filter fastened to the output side to try and filter the air in the house some and went and purchased a couple of new humidifiers. EDIT: Just got call from cousin and they have now been evacuated. Please pray for them; don't know if insurance will cover their new home if destroyed.
> ...


Fires are terrible things not just for the immediate damage and disruptions such as forced evacuations but for the wide spreading smoke as well. Uncomfortable for most but dangerous for some. Sure wouldn't want Sam near one. Hope it settles soon and the make clears soon. Horrid as it would be for your cousin to lose her house (somehow it seems worse being so recent as well) at least they are safe having left the area.
Have a lovely time with Carol and her DH over the weekend. Say hello from me- well I'm sure we all say hello! And tell her we miss her presence here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, thanks for the photo of the doggie pads!
> 
> Gwen, so sorry to hear about the fire and the pain you are in. Hello to Cmaliza from me and hope you feel better for the visit.
> 
> ...


If those funny moments continue along with increasing migraines I would get things checked out. While it is probably nothing it could be symptoms of something going on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am checking in to mark my spot. Thank you Sam and Margaret and Julie for this week's ktp.
> 
> Had an enjoyable afternoon with Ange. She took me to the grocery store tonight before dropping me off.
> 
> ...


It's good for you to get an evening/night to yourself every now and then. And good for Gage to get the confidence to stay as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to bed at 7-ish and slept until 1a.m. Wide awake and pain free for now. Got up, let the pups out of crate to go outside and do their business and now they are curled up next to me. I know the pain is from walking so much and the temps getting cooler. Haven't been moving furniture but decluttering, bending over, stuff like that. Good idea about trying to see Dr. sooner but it is only 9 days until appointment and doubt there will be an opening. Will try though. Feel like such a woosie.
> 
> Ohio Joy thanks for the tip about the peanut butter.
> 
> ...


Hope you do get back to sleep.
I can understand the attraction of watching a huge fire, but not how you could set one knowing the huge devastation that comes from them. The one by the kids may have not been deliberate by the sounds of it- not that they should have been playing with fire. David started a fire or two as a child/teenager though fortunately none of them got away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gave the jumper to Elizabeth and Vicky today. It got a big smile from Elizabeth and Vicky loved it. Perfect fit (would have been nice if it was slightly too big but then I wouldn't have had enough yarn). But it looks as good on as it did off. She left here wearing it as it has been a cool day. 
Very odd weather indeed. Yesterday got no where near as hot as it was meant to so we haven't yet had a hot day. Not complaining.
Yesterday there was a tiny amount of rain forecast late in the day so didn't bother to bring in the socks on the line. We were out in the afternoon and realized it looked like a lot of rain coming so headed for home. Needed petrol and considered coming home and then getting petrol But too late- it bucketed down for about 1/2 an hour with around 13mms rain (1/2 inch) and then no more. Today had that amount forecast so I bought the socks in before I went out. No rain! So managed to leave it out when I should bought it in and bought it in when I should have left it out! Been windy so would have dried well.
The next test match between us and South Africa has started and we are doing badly again. Not long ago we were number one in the workld and now we can't manage to win a game.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Gwen prayers that all turns out well regarding the fires and your pain


Hope you can get the pain in your back under control Gwen and have a lovely visit with Carol And her husband


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, thanks for the photo of the doggie pads!
> 
> Gwen, so sorry to hear about the fire and the pain you are in. Hello to Cmaliza from me and hope you feel better for the visit.
> 
> ...


This made me smile . I'm glad I'm not the only one who has these moments ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another week. I have a pumpkin that need to be used so will try the muffins.
> Julie, Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries
> Gwen, hope your cousin doesn't lose her home, & the smoke doesn't get any worse. Hope you can control your pain well enough to enjoy your company.
> 
> ...


I do like the uniform of the Mounties . Used to watch a show about a Mountie working in America and used to talk to his dead dad can't remember the name of it but If I ever saw it on tv again I would watch the repeats


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. I've been reading the past couple of weeks but quietly. Depression always starts creeping in on me this time of year and I just haven't had much to say.
> 
> I've been knitting on a shawl and finished two others that need blocking, so hope to get to that over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Hope you start to feel better soon Sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am checking in to mark my spot. Thank you Sam and Margaret and Julie for this week's ktp.
> 
> Had an enjoyable afternoon with Ange. She took me to the grocery store tonight before dropping me off.
> 
> ...


That is a lovely outfit Mel . Like the colours you used too . I really like them monster pants but I still haven't got round to knitting them


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, & Kate. Great start of the new tea party.
> 
> Don't know if you folks have heard about the forest fires occurring in North Georgia and along the border of North and South Carolina.
> The firefighters are really having a rough time getting them under control. It is now at the point of the smoke and ash is reaching us in Athens which is a first. This morning it looked like fog outside but it was the smoke from the fires. My cousin who lives in N.C. has been getting amber alerts saying to be prepared to evacuate as the fire is on the mountain they live on; they just bought and moved into this house 2 months ago. She says it is very frightening. Here the smoke is awful. I coughed all night from it. The dust from it inside the house is even terrible. DH rigged up a couple of box fans with large filter fastened to the output side to try and filter the air in the house some and went and purchased a couple of new humidifiers. EDIT: Just got call from cousin and they have now been evacuated. Please pray for them; don't know if insurance will cover their new home if destroyed.
> ...


Gwen, I hadn't heard about the forest fires in North Georgia or Carolina. Frightening when the fires are near enough for the smoke to reach you. I know my friends from Virginia are due to come to Athens sometime in the next couple of weeks to close on their new house there. Will keep you all and your cousin in NC in my thoughts. Stay safe all of you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, thanks for the photo of the doggie pads!
> 
> Gwen, so sorry to hear about the fire and the pain you are in. Hello to Cmaliza from me and hope you feel better for the visit.
> 
> ...


Daralene, I do exactly the same sort of things. Am constantly coming out with words that have absolutely no relevance to the conversation! :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. I've been reading the past couple of weeks but quietly. Depression always starts creeping in on me this time of year and I just haven't had much to say.
> 
> I've been knitting on a shawl and finished two others that need blocking, so hope to get to that over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Hi Sorlenna, this is a bad time of year for depression. Hope you can get on top of it before long and start feeling brighter. Hugs. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am checking in to mark my spot. Thank you Sam and Margaret and Julie for this week's ktp.
> 
> Had an enjoyable afternoon with Ange. She took me to the grocery store tonight before dropping me off.
> 
> ...


What a fun set!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well here I am caught up at last, I've been reading while having my breakfast. Have woken up to an extremely dull day. Very grey and raining, looks like the type of day where I'll need the lights on all day. I do have to go out for a bit of shopping at some point but otherwise it's definitely a stay in and knit sort of day. Enjoy it where ever you are and whatever your weather.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Well here I am caught up at last, I've been reading while having my breakfast. Have woken up to an extremely dull day. Very grey and raining, looks like the type of day where I'll need the lights on all day. I do have to go out for a bit of shopping at some point but otherwise it's definitely a stay in and knit sort of day. Enjoy it where ever you are and whatever your weather.


Was very grey raining and very windy here earlier this morning but thankfully it seems to be brightening up now . Rain as gone and the wind has calmed right down . But who knows this is the U.K give it 5 minutes and the weather will change again ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Gave the jumper to Elizabeth and Vicky today. It got a big smile from Elizabeth and Vicky loved it. Perfect fit (would have been nice if it was slightly too big but then I wouldn't have had enough yarn). But it looks as good on as it did off. She left here wearing it as it has been a cool day.
> Very odd weather indeed. Yesterday got no where near as hot as it was meant to so we haven't yet had a hot day. Not complaining.
> Yesterday there was a tiny amount of rain forecast late in the day so didn't bother to bring in the socks on the line. We were out in the afternoon and realized it looked like a lot of rain coming so headed for home. Needed petrol and considered coming home and then getting petrol But too late- it bucketed down for about 1/2 an hour with around 13mms rain (1/2 inch) and then no more. Today had that amount forecast so I bought the socks in before I went out. No rain! So managed to leave it out when I should bought it in and bought it in when I should have left it out! Been windy so would have dried well.
> The next test match between us and South Africa has started and we are doing badly again. Not long ago we were number one in the workld and now we can't manage to win a game.


Glad the cardigan was a perfect fit Margaret . Elizabeth will look lovely in it


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

As Julie already said, moved now to unpack and downsize to fit all in. I have a lot of stuff gathered for different craft activities, some of which I no longer do. Have already started to sort stuff and am keeping only what I am really want to do.

Have already passed 3 big bags of yarn to another K4BN member and some wood and material to another member. Will have yet another big bag of yarn soon and will drop it off at one of the meeting locations. Am cutting down on what meetings I go to as am now a fair distance from most I went to. I will still be going to 3 or 4 not the almost 10 I was up to now. I am only keeping the yarn for the projects that are already under way or planned. 

I like being on my own, I feel my friendship has suffered and I want to keep it. Will maintain contact but we will each be glad not to be in each other's space.

Feeling exhausted, happy yet sad over all this.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, & Kate. Great start of the new tea party.
> 
> Don't know if you folks have heard about the forest fires occurring in North Georgia and along the border of North and South Carolina.
> The firefighters are really having a rough time getting them under control. It is now at the point of the smoke and ash is reaching us in Athens which is a first. This morning it looked like fog outside but it was the smoke from the fires. My cousin who lives in N.C. has been getting amber alerts saying to be prepared to evacuate as the fire is on the mountain they live on; they just bought and moved into this house 2 months ago. She says it is very frightening. Here the smoke is awful. I coughed all night from it. The dust from it inside the house is even terrible. DH rigged up a couple of box fans with large filter fastened to the output side to try and filter the air in the house some and went and purchased a couple of new humidifiers. EDIT: Just got call from cousin and they have now been evacuated. Please pray for them; don't know if insurance will cover their new home if destroyed.
> ...


Thank you for the information about the fires, Gwen. I had not heard about that. I have a cousin in North Carolina and her son works for Homeland Security there, so will no doubt be involved in dealing with the emergency. I will email her to check that all is well. They had a narrow escape during the hurricane, and now this comes along!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As Julie already said, moved now to unpack and downsize to fit all in. I have a lot of stuff gathered for different craft activities, some of which I no longer do. Have already started to sort stuff and am keeping only what I am really want to do.
> 
> ...


It sounds like overall you are happy with the enforced move. Thats great to hear.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> It sounds like overall you are happy with the enforced move. Thats great to hear.


Yes, you certainly seem positive about it. Good luck in your new home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am checking in to mark my spot. Thank you Sam and Margaret and Julie for this week's ktp.
> 
> Had an enjoyable afternoon with Ange. She took me to the grocery store tonight before dropping me off.
> 
> ...


Kate did the bulk of the summary, Mel! I did the last 20 odd pages and posted it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As Julie already said, moved now to unpack and downsize to fit all in. I have a lot of stuff gathered for different craft activities, some of which I no longer do. Have already started to sort stuff and am keeping only what I am really want to do.
> 
> ...


Mixed feelings are very understandable, glad you can see the positives.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have had another busy week and will continue to stay busy for the next few months. I check in sporadically right now. Sorry to hear that Joan is doing poorly as well as Fan's SIL. Prayers being said for them as well as Tami's DIL's mom. 

Ed was off of oxygen for a short while this week and then put back on it. He has developed pneumonia but the heart is working well. I need to check in once again to see how he is doing. 

I am sore from decluttering as well this week. I will continue to do that this weekend. I have boxes ready for Goodwill so will take them this morning. Matthew wants to get his haircut this morning so I need to get moving along. I organized patterns into different binders this morning as I was feeling like being a bit lazy. 

Cashmeregma I hope the memory is not an issue for a health problem. Be sure to document what is happening and let your doctor know. 

Thanks for the start of a new week to those who dedicate the time to do this for us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen... I hope the fires are under control soon. Any word on how Marriane is doing. I think she is closer to the fires as well.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm so sorry to hear of so many not well.Brings tears when I pray. As we get close to the Holidays I hope good things come. 
Thank you Sam for your opening the recipes sound particularly good this time. I have enjoyed cooking a little more since the weather has turned. I have to sign out for now but will check in later to continue reading. Love you all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. Bright sunny day here but chilly you can bet. Last night it was down to -5. Brrrrrrr.

Had a nice quiet night last night. Watched a few movies and knit. 930ish in the morning and I am still enjoying the peace☺

Gwen prayers for tour cousin as well as yourself. 

Sorlenna please talk to us whenever you feel up to it. Depression is a scary thing. We all love you


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the additional hugs. 

Today I hope to get the workroom cleared out a bit. I have bags of clothes to go to the donation center for the thrift store and hats for a charity but need to find the location of the box (the TV station said they had a list on their website, but I couldn't find it last night). The glass needs to go to the recycling dumpster as well. Today I don't really want to go out, though! Maybe I'll at least get the stuff in the car. If I don't clear space, I'll have nowhere to block my shawls.

I've also got a cookie recipe to try. They're called cowboy cookies.

Daralene, you sound like me when I'm overtired and stressed, super distracted. Take some time just for you to relax. Hugs to all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:15am and Gage is not home yet. 
So lazy Saturday morning breakfast ☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I hope you got some more rest, I imagine the damp changeable weather of t his time of year raises heck with old Arthur.
I hope the smoke isn't so bad today. I hadn't realized the fires were arson, hard to fathom how anyone can do that. Not good when it's kids but st least they have a bit of an excuse
Hope you have a good visit with Carol & her hubby & hope Maryann & family are safe from the fire.
Sorleena, hope things are brighter , one of my coworkers had depression & for some reason this time of year was terrible for her. Hopefully a day away from work & getting your shawls blocked will make you feel better. I always feel better when I think I've accomplished things that have been waiting.

Well, it's very grey out there this morning& showers in the forcast???? The combines have been rolling around the countryside & I think we are the next place our renter will come to but so far haven't seen him. I know we won't get the yields that could have come a month or more ago(the canola shells out on the ground) but it would be nice to get it off. We will have to wait & see. The rodents will definitely have a good winter with all the grain on the ground , oh, Joy, we will be overrun in spring ????
DH ended up delivering GD home at 9pm as DS was later than expected.Kimber seems just lost after the kids leave.
Well, must get off my butt & get the painting done, I'm gradually getting my extra jobs ticked off the list. TTYL


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone! Sam, thank you for starting us this week and for the recipes. I love carrots! Julie, thank you for taking over for Kate! 

It is a very bright sunny day here today. Going out to do errands and then home clean up a bit from the kitchen contractor. They are not done yet and the dust is everywhere even though they are only in the kitchen. Only two more weeks and it will be done!

I have not touched the needles for quite a long time since everything is so disorganized. I wanted to try my hand at socks. Any suggestions for a good tutorial? I bought some very pretty self striping yarn called Happy Feet. I thought a hand made pair would be nice for my girls' gift bags for Christmas. 

I am praying for those who are not well. Stay happy and safe!

-Joanne {{hugs}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the addition of hat and booties.
Gwen, healing energy sent for your back.
Joanne, welcome back. Socks are addictive! Easily portable and fun to do, I'm about to cast on for another pair. Sorry can't help with how to but there are lots of YouTube videos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Sam, thank you for starting us this week and for the recipes. I love carrots! Julie, thank you for taking over for Kate!
> 
> It is a very bright sunny day here today. Going out to do errands and then home clean up a bit from the kitchen contractor. They are not done yet and the dust is everywhere even though they are only in the kitchen. Only two more weeks and it will be done!
> 
> ...


Hi, Joanne, 
Isn't it amazing how there's only work in one room but the mess travels so much????

I had not made anything but the really bulky socks until tried Margaret's (Darowil) toe up workshop. I'm sold on that one, the toes &wheel come out so much nicer than what I was doing top down & no toes to graft at the end???? I'm pretty sure the link is under her name.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15am and Gage is not home yet.
> So lazy Saturday morning breakfast ☺


Breakfast looks good. I'm just back from guild and had enjoyable afternoon despite the cold dark drizzly day and the idiot woman driver reading a text on her mobile and stopping on the pedestrian crossing which she hadn't noticed! 
Really hungry now so going to get some food.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:15pm and Gage returned from his friends around 11:30am. He said he had a great time. ☺


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad Gage had fun.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

About 90 here yesterday. And dry! 
Stay in and stay warm. 
Karena


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talked with Marianne last night. Smoke definitely heavier there then here. Staying inside unless absolutely necessary to go out. Wasn't bad here this morning as the wind shifted. Talked briefly extra early to cousin (like 4 a.m. and she was okay; didn't know about house at that point).


pacer said:


> Gwen... I hope the fires are under control soon. Any word on how Marriane is doing. I think she is closer to the fires as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got up at midnight last night and dusted the dining room and living room then went back to bed. Got up for good at 4:30 and vacuumed dining room and living room then mopped both. Made a quick trip to Walmart and picked up some puppy pads and was home by 8:30. DH said he'd do the kitchen (which to mean mean floors and dishes). He did the floors and maybe 1/2 the dishes....oh well. DD got up at 9-ish and did her bathroom as she'd promised and got her stuff out of the guestroom. (She's been sitting at the desk in there doing classwork; think it is because the printer is in there.) She has a desk in her room. About 10:30 I got the French Onion soup recipe for the crock pot going. Having Mac & Cheese and French Onion Soup for supper tonight. I have some frozen fruit that I may blend up as a dessert if anyone wants it. Carol called and they will be here around 3 (in an hour). Doubt I'll be back on here this evening but you never know! TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Sam, thank you for starting us this week and for the recipes. I love carrots! Julie, thank you for taking over for Kate!
> 
> It is a very bright sunny day here today. Going out to do errands and then home clean up a bit from the kitchen contractor. They are not done yet and the dust is everywhere even though they are only in the kitchen. Only two more weeks and it will be done!
> 
> ...


I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no . 
Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes . 
All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


Definitely need more cake.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Sam, thank you for starting us this week and for the recipes. I love carrots! Julie, thank you for taking over for Kate!
> 
> It is a very bright sunny day here today. Going out to do errands and then home clean up a bit from the kitchen contractor. They are not done yet and the dust is everywhere even though they are only in the kitchen. Only two more weeks and it will be done!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nanny - darowil did a workshop on knitting socks - you can find it in the list of workshops and you can also go here - http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Sam, thank you for starting us this week and for the recipes. I love carrots! Julie, thank you for taking over for Kate!
> 
> It is a very bright sunny day here today. Going out to do errands and then home clean up a bit from the kitchen contractor. They are not done yet and the dust is everywhere even though they are only in the kitchen. Only two more weeks and it will be done!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did gage get his second stripe? picture? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 12:15pm and Gage returned from his friends around 11:30am. He said he had a great time. ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karena - i am so jealous - i would have been floating in a pool somewhere adding to my tan. lol --- sam



Karena said:


> About 90 here yesterday. And dry!
> Stay in and stay warm.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time gwen. dinner sounds great. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got up at midnight last night and dusted the dining room and living room then went back to bed. Got up for good at 4:30 and vacuumed dining room and living room then mopped both. Made a quick trip to Walmart and picked up some puppy pads and was home by 8:30. DH said he'd do the kitchen (which to mean mean floors and dishes). He did the floors and maybe 1/2 the dishes....oh well. DD got up at 9-ish and did her bathroom as she'd promised and got her stuff out of the guestroom. (She's been sitting at the desk in there doing classwork; think it is because the printer is in there.) She has a desk in her room. About 10:30 I got the French Onion soup recipe for the crock pot going. Having Mac & Cheese and French Onion Soup for supper tonight. I have some frozen fruit that I may blend up as a dessert if anyone wants it. Carol called and they will be here around 3 (in an hour). Doubt I'll be back on here this evening but you never know! TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that caramel on top of the icing? i'll be there is a minute - i love carrot cake. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi and gary left for toledo about an hour ago. they didn't get to go away on their anniversary so this is a belated anniversary get away for them. think they are going to try and do all their christmas shopping while they are there. i hope they have a good time. they don't have too many chances during the year for an escape weekend. all the children are farmed out so not worries there. alexis is home for the weekend - she is working at one of the local nursing home. bailee is waiting tables at bob evan's. just called heidi and asked her to text bailee to pick me up a smoothie on her way home. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the hugs.
> 
> I saw a news report that there are several fires in Kentucky... someone has been arrested for arson. Hurts my heart...that is Home for me, and those beautiful forests.
> :sm03:


It's so hard to imagine that someone wants to commit arson. Such devastation to lands and homes, and sometimes even lives. Prayers that no one is hurt in those fires.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am checking in to mark my spot. Thank you Sam and Margaret and Julie for this week's ktp.
> 
> Had an enjoyable afternoon with Ange. She took me to the grocery store tonight before dropping me off.
> 
> ...


Very cute set. Glad you had an enjoyable afternoon with Ange and that Gage had a sleep-over.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to bed at 7-ish and slept until 1a.m. Wide awake and pain free for now. Got up, let the pups out of crate to go outside and do their business and now they are curled up next to me. I know the pain is from walking so much and the temps getting cooler. Haven't been moving furniture but decluttering, bending over, stuff like that. Good idea about trying to see Dr. sooner but it is only 9 days until appointment and doubt there will be an opening. Will try though. Feel like such a woosie.
> 
> Ohio Joy thanks for the tip about the peanut butter.
> 
> ...


Hope you're having a great time with Carol & DH.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gave the jumper to Elizabeth and Vicky today. It got a big smile from Elizabeth and Vicky loved it. Perfect fit (would have been nice if it was slightly too big but then I wouldn't have had enough yarn). But it looks as good on as it did off. She left here wearing it as it has been a cool day.
> Very odd weather indeed. Yesterday got no where near as hot as it was meant to so we haven't yet had a hot day. Not complaining.
> Yesterday there was a tiny amount of rain forecast late in the day so didn't bother to bring in the socks on the line. We were out in the afternoon and realized it looked like a lot of rain coming so headed for home. Needed petrol and considered coming home and then getting petrol But too late- it bucketed down for about 1/2 an hour with around 13mms rain (1/2 inch) and then no more. Today had that amount forecast so I bought the socks in before I went out. No rain! So managed to leave it out when I should bought it in and bought it in when I should have left it out! Been windy so would have dried well.
> The next test match between us and South Africa has started and we are doing badly again. Not long ago we were number one in the workld and now we can't manage to win a game.


How nice that Elizabeth liked her jumper. Makes you feel good, doesn't it? Hope your team pulls up their socks and improves their game.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As Julie already said, moved now to unpack and downsize to fit all in. I have a lot of stuff gathered for different craft activities, some of which I no longer do. Have already started to sort stuff and am keeping only what I am really want to do.
> 
> ...


Hugs for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have had another busy week and will continue to stay busy for the next few months. I check in sporadically right now. Sorry to hear that Joan is doing poorly as well as Fan's SIL. Prayers being said for them as well as Tami's DIL's mom.
> 
> Ed was off of oxygen for a short while this week and then put back on it. He has developed pneumonia but the heart is working well. I need to check in once again to see how he is doing.
> 
> ...


I hope Ed feels better soon. Did he get a pneumonia shot? Take it easy as you're decluttering. You don't want to end up in bed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15am and Gage is not home yet.
> So lazy Saturday morning breakfast ☺


Yummy breakfast.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Breakfast looks good. I'm just back from guild and had enjoyable afternoon despite the cold dark drizzly day and the idiot woman driver reading a text on her mobile and stopping on the pedestrian crossing which she hadn't noticed!
> Really hungry now so going to get some food.


Too bad there wasn't a camera there to record her doing that. She deserves a big fine. I still see people using their phones here even though it's illegal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15pm and Gage returned from his friends around 11:30am. He said he had a great time. ☺


That's good news. Has he been behaving himself since the episode?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got up at midnight last night and dusted the dining room and living room then went back to bed. Got up for good at 4:30 and vacuumed dining room and living room then mopped both. Made a quick trip to Walmart and picked up some puppy pads and was home by 8:30. DH said he'd do the kitchen (which to mean mean floors and dishes). He did the floors and maybe 1/2 the dishes....oh well. DD got up at 9-ish and did her bathroom as she'd promised and got her stuff out of the guestroom. (She's been sitting at the desk in there doing classwork; think it is because the printer is in there.) She has a desk in her room. About 10:30 I got the French Onion soup recipe for the crock pot going. Having Mac & Cheese and French Onion Soup for supper tonight. I have some frozen fruit that I may blend up as a dessert if anyone wants it. Carol called and they will be here around 3 (in an hour). Doubt I'll be back on here this evening but you never know! TTYL


You have been busy. Even though I'm sometimes awake at 2.30, it's never occurred to me to house clean. :sm16: You're a bear for punishment. :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> is that caramel on top of the icing? i'll be there is a minute - i love carrot cake. --- sam


No grated carrot . Never thought of putting caramel on might try it . I love carrot cake too .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


Oh that carrot cake looks so good. So sorry that your DH fell. Glad he was able to get up okay. You deserve a couple of slices of cake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi and gary left for toledo about an hour ago. they didn't get to go away on their anniversary so this is a belated anniversary get away for them. think they are going to try and do all their christmas shopping while they are there. i hope they have a good time. they don't have too many chances during the year for an escape weekend. all the children are farmed out so not worries there. alexis is home for the weekend - she is working at one of the local nursing home. bailee is waiting tables at bob evan's. just called heidi and asked her to text bailee to pick me up a smoothie on her way home. --- sam


Hope Heidi and Gary have a great time in Toledo. Is Gary completely over his accident?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My friend is packaging scarves, mitts and socks for homeless men in Toronto. She's planning on having at least 50 sets. I offered to knit some scarves so that's what's going on here. Maybe I'll try the fisherman's hat too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Too bad there wasn't a camera there to record her doing that. She deserves a big fine. I still see people using their phones here even though it's illegal.


It's illegal here too, but many drivers do it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy new week everyone. Going to a Minnesota Stmphonyconcert tonight with a friend--dinner at a little French restaurant first. Weather here is a bit cooler, but still lovely. I keep wondering if when winter finally hits it will be a doozie! 

Will be going to daughter's lake place next weekend for an early Thanksgiving. Chef Donna will fill in for me here at the House.

Love your bright-colored baby outfit, Mel. It is beautiful.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just to let all who expressed concern for her know, the granddaughter who had the appendectomy was discharged from hospital this morning. We have her two small cousins sleeping over, so thought a visit from us might have been too much, but we hope to get to see her tomorrow afternoon. The plan is that she will come to us for some or all of the days next week until she is able to go back to school. Her parents were both able to take time off work last week, but obviously, will have to back to the usual routine from Monday.

I am feeling pretty tired right now, having only just got the two little monsters settled down, but I will hope to get some sleep soon, and will to back in touch tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15pm and Gage returned from his friends around 11:30am. He said he had a great time. ☺


Glad to hear Gage enjoyed himself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


Sorry to hear DH had a fall, glad he's OK. I think you definitely deserve a piece of carrot cake after all that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the hugs.
> 
> I saw a news report that there are several fires in Kentucky... someone has been arrested for arson. Hurts my heart...that is Home for me, and those beautiful forests.
> :sm03:


I just don't understand people who are careless with fire, or who purposefully start fires.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Very odd weather indeed. Yesterday got no where near as hot as it was meant to so we haven't yet had a hot day. Not complaining.
> Yesterday there was a tiny amount of rain forecast late in the day so didn't bother to bring in the socks on the line. We were out in the afternoon and realized it looked like a lot of rain coming so headed for home. Needed petrol and considered coming home and then getting petrol But too late- it bucketed down for about 1/2 an hour with around 13mms rain (1/2 inch) and then no more. Today had that amount forecast so I bought the socks in before I went out. No rain! So managed to leave it out when I should bought it in and bought it in when I should have left it out! Been windy so would have dried well.
> The next test match between us and South Africa has started and we are doing badly again. Not long ago we were number one in the workld and now we can't manage to win a game.


I would love your current weather pattern as Queensland is in the grip of mid to high 30C and short but violent storms. This has made it physically harder as I move.

As to the cricket, and other games, it is a cycle. Where our sports people are the best, coaching and management and selectors also play a part in why our sports people cycle up and down in performance. I know we will always come back up.

Found 1 disadvantage to such close living as on an over 50s village. Neighbour goes to feed the local wild birds each morning but her phone started going off at 6am for almost 2 hours. It was her son, who was supposed to cone to take her shopping, calling to cancel as he had to take his DIL to the hospital as she is in labour. Happy reason to cancel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Christopher came over and he and David took the piano over to Christophers house, I got our loveseat out of the house and we put it in the alley, hopefully it will be gone tomorrow but if not, David and Christopher will load it and Christopher's old loveseat to the landfill. My cousin brought the two loveseats over that I got from them for $100 each, I'll take pics later, I have them covered right now to keep them clean, I'm going to try to find a pattern and make covers for them. Next week after David heads back out on Monday, I'll get the rest of the living/dinning rooms moved around and organized the way I want them. But at least now we have plenty of good, comfy seating so we can have more than one person at a time visit. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the additional hugs.
> 
> Today I hope to get the workroom cleared out a bit. I have bags of clothes to go to the donation center for the thrift store and hats for a charity but need to find the location of the box (the TV station said they had a list on their website, but I couldn't find it last night). The glass needs to go to the recycling dumpster as well. Today I don't really want to go out, though! Maybe I'll at least get the stuff in the car. If I don't clear space, I'll have nowhere to block my shawls.
> 
> ...


Good incentive to get the decluttering done as shawls really don't look good until blocked. And then when you out int he car next you can drop them off (or if you are like me leave them in the car for weeks as you get used to them there).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am checking in to mark my spot. Thank you Sam and Margaret and Julie for this week's ktp.
> 
> Had an enjoyable afternoon with Ange. She took me to the grocery store tonight before dropping me off.
> 
> ...


So glad that he spent the night, good for both of you. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15am and Gage is not home yet.
> So lazy Saturday morning breakfast ☺


Sounds good. I guess Gage must have enjoyed his night away.
Saw later that he did. So good for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Sam, thank you for starting us this week and for the recipes. I love carrots! Julie, thank you for taking over for Kate!
> 
> It is a very bright sunny day here today. Going out to do errands and then home clean up a bit from the kitchen contractor. They are not done yet and the dust is everywhere even though they are only in the kitchen. Only two more weeks and it will be done!
> 
> ...


If want to use magic loop (or learn it and then use it) I have taught workshops her on KP. One on magic loop and then socks on magic loop. Also 2 at a time on 2 circulars. Sonya is talking of using my workshop to do socks so maybe you could work on th eworkshop together. Link to the list of workshops is under my posts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have a manard's there - grandson alex has worked for them over five years. --- sam


In Scottsbluff and then there's a huge one in Cheyenne, we go to the one in Scottsbluff for all our Dog & Cat food as well as cat litter, they have the best prices for good quality foods. Of course they have lots of other really cool stuff, I got Christopher two packs of socks and after the mail in rebate, they end up being only .99/pkg.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


Glad DH wasn't hurt in the fall. I guess if you ended up doing some decluttering something positive came out of the mess you created


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Just had an update from Joan Msvette who is now home from hospital and very tired, so can't say anymore than that right now.
She's most grateful for all your care and prayers thank you so much.

We have been out and got the rest of Christmas goodies bought and ready for gifting. 
Now just need to wait for last days to arrive and get food organised for our work breakup lunch.
Feels good to have it all done well ahead, as never know what's in store re family etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi and gary left for toledo about an hour ago. they didn't get to go away on their anniversary so this is a belated anniversary get away for them. think they are going to try and do all their christmas shopping while they are there. i hope they have a good time. they don't have too many chances during the year for an escape weekend. all the children are farmed out so not worries there. alexis is home for the weekend - she is working at one of the local nursing home. bailee is waiting tables at bob evan's. just called heidi and asked her to text bailee to pick me up a smoothie on her way home. --- sam


Hope they have a lovely weekend


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


Cake looks good, you so deserve it.
It's good your DH didn't hurt himself on the way down, was he just being a klutz or was it because of his heart?
It always seems you have to create such a mess to get things done????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> You have been busy. Even though I'm sometimes awake at 2.30, it's never occurred to me to house clean. :sm16: You're a bear for punishment. :sm09:


Me neither- but then house cleaning is a very low prority at any time. 2.30 am is a great time for knitting and reading (or KPing). Somehow get so much more done at night than during the day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi and gary left for toledo about an hour ago. they didn't get to go away on their anniversary so this is a belated anniversary get away for them. think they are going to try and do all their christmas shopping while they are there. i hope they have a good time. they don't have too many chances during the year for an escape weekend. all the children are farmed out so not worries there. alexis is home for the weekend - she is working at one of the local nursing home. bailee is waiting tables at bob evan's. just called heidi and asked her to text bailee to pick me up a smoothie on her way home. --- sam


Pretty good service, just text in your order????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you for update on Joan.
Joan, glad you are home from hospital. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just had an update from Joan Msvette who is now home from hospital and very tired, so can't say anymore than that right now.
> She's most grateful for all your care and prayers thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on Joan and she remains in my prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got up at midnight last night and dusted the dining room and living room then went back to bed. Got up for good at 4:30 and vacuumed dining room and living room then mopped both. Made a quick trip to Walmart and picked up some puppy pads and was home by 8:30. DH said he'd do the kitchen (which to mean mean floors and dishes). He did the floors and maybe 1/2 the dishes....oh well. DD got up at 9-ish and did her bathroom as she'd promised and got her stuff out of the guestroom. (She's been sitting at the desk in there doing classwork; think it is because the printer is in there.) She has a desk in her room. About 10:30 I got the French Onion soup recipe for the crock pot going. Having Mac & Cheese and French Onion Soup for supper tonight. I have some frozen fruit that I may blend up as a dessert if anyone wants it. Carol called and they will be here around 3 (in an hour). Doubt I'll be back on here this evening but you never know! TTYL


Never thought of doing house work in the middle of the night , but I do potter about doing little jobs quietly at about 4 ish still night time for some people


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> heidi and gary left for toledo about an hour ago. they didn't get to go away on their anniversary so this is a belated anniversary get away for them. think they are going to try and do all their christmas shopping while they are there. i hope they have a good time. they don't have too many chances during the year for an escape weekend. all the children are farmed out so not worries there. alexis is home for the weekend - she is working at one of the local nursing home. bailee is waiting tables at bob evan's. just called heidi and asked her to text bailee to pick me up a smoothie on her way home. --- sam


Hope Heidi and Gary have a nice break and enjoy their trip


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I would love your current weather pattern as Queensland is in the grip of mid to high 30C and short but violent storms. This has made it physically harder as I move.
> 
> As to the cricket, and other games, it is a cycle. Where our sports people are the best, coaching and management and selectors also play a part in why our sports people cycle up and down in performance. I know we will always come back up.
> 
> Found 1 disadvantage to such close living as on an over 50s village. Neighbour goes to feed the local wild birds each morning but her phone started going off at 6am for almost 2 hours. It was her son, who was supposed to cone to take her shopping, calling to cancel as he had to take his DIL to the hospital as she is in labour. Happy reason to cancel.


Currently I am dressed as for winter! I'll keep our strange weather thanks, not sharing this with you. Thought it was getting colder. Gone from almost 14 at 6am to 12.2 at 9am! But feels like 8.8. Our forcast temperature is a nice winters temperature for us.
Just as well it wasn't yesterday. It was our Christmas Pageant which means Father Christmas has now arrived in Adelaide and I am now happy with seeing all the Christmas things in the shops. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_Christmas_Pageant Some of you have seen this before.
Yesterday was cool and threatening rain, not cold and raining


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Oh that carrot cake looks so good. So sorry that your DH fell. Glad he was able to get up okay. You deserve a couple of slices of cake.


Thanks Liz did have a couple while I watched Macgyver with youngest son . Still not sure wether I like it or not but I keep watching it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Happy new week everyone. Going to a Minnesota Stmphonyconcert tonight with a friend--dinner at a little French restaurant first. Weather here is a bit cooler, but still lovely. I keep wondering if when winter finally hits it will be a doozie!
> 
> Will be going to daughter's lake place next weekend for an early Thanksgiving. Chef Donna will fill in for me here at the House.
> 
> Love your bright-colored baby outfit, Mel. It is beautiful.


Hope you have a nice time tonight Marilynn and next weekend when you have your early thanksgiving


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just had an update from Joan Msvette who is now home from hospital and very tired, so can't say anymore than that right now.
> She's most grateful for all your care and prayers thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are really ahead of the game. I don't even know what I am buying????Thanks for the news on Joan, it's good she's home but hope she's doing better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just to let all who expressed concern for her know, the granddaughter who had the appendectomy was discharged from hospital this morning. We have her two small cousins sleeping over, so thought a visit from us might have been too much, but we hope to get to see her tomorrow afternoon. The plan is that she will come to us for some or all of the days next week until she is able to go back to school. Her parents were both able to take time off work last week, but obviously, will have to back to the usual routine from Monday.
> 
> I am feeling pretty tired right now, having only just got the two little monsters settled down, but I will hope to get some sleep soon, and will to back in touch tomorrow.


Glad your granddaughter is home Chris .After minding the 2 little monsters is this how you feel :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear DH had a fall, glad he's OK. I think you definitely deserve a piece of carrot cake after all that.


He seems fine now . It just happens now and again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> If want to use magic loop (or learn it and then use it) I have taught workshops her on KP. One on magic loop and then socks on magic loop. Also 2 at a time on 2 circulars. Sonya is talking of using my workshop to do socks so maybe you could work on th eworkshop together. Link to the list of workshops is under my posts.


I've been there and reading through the pattern , making sure I understand what to do . The pictures are perfect to help me through


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes Liz he has for the most part been behaving himself since the episode. Thankfully☺


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You are really ahead of the game. I don't even know what I am buying????Thanks for the news on Joan, it's good she's home but hope she's doing better


Yes we do like to be well organised. I haven't made anything for the 6 children we give to in adopted family, but the family is always cash poor at this time of year so that's what we give them, and they appreciate it too. I've been so busy making for babies, haven't done for older children this year. So keeping it strictly to cash is what we have done.
I make up a goodies bag for my cousins two children, which needs a few more things added but have the main parts done. My cousin works for us and the children always come to our work party, so need a gift for them. A few goodies with my weekly grocery shop makes it easier on my wallet too.
We are giving Stus brother and wife a coffee bean grinder, and so have got a few different blends bean bags, two coffee cups, which say "full of beans," and yummy treats to have with coffee.
I definitely have my black belt in shopping lol! and like to get appropriate things for their tastes too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cake looks good, you so deserve it.
> It's good your DH didn't hurt himself on the way down, was he just being a klutz or was it because of his heart?
> It always seems you have to create such a mess to get things done????


It's because of his heart .there is a name for it but I can't think what it is right now . . We were at the hospital 8.30 Thursday for tests and back on Tuesday for more tests before they change one of his tablets to a new one just came on the market


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15pm and Gage returned from his friends around 11:30am. He said he had a great time. ☺


 :sm24: great to hear and your baby set is adorable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good incentive to get the decluttering done as shawls really don't look good until blocked. And then when you out int he car next you can drop them off (or if you are like me leave them in the car for weeks as you get used to them there).


Except now there's no space because of the shawls! :sm16: I may turn the ceiling fan on for a bit to speed them drying, if it doesn't make the house colder.

I often forget clothing donations in the trunk (boot) until I need the space again, but not likely to overlook the glass, as it makes noise. I checked tire pressure earlier and got that taken care of, but DD said she needs the car tomorrow, so I didn't put anything in the trunk yet (though she often takes the glass on her way to her friend's). Also she has a lead on a job!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope Heidi and Gary have a nice break and enjoy their trip


I'll second that!

Healing thoughts for Joan and glad husband is okay, Sonja. Scary I'm sure, though.

I got supper made and am debating whether I want to make the cookies. Well, I do but am feeling lazy, if I'm honest... :sm23: I suppose I'll do the supper dishes and see.

Gwen and Carol, hope you and your DHs have a blast.

Margaret, Elizabeth's sweater is beautiful!

I've been wearing the knitted headband I made, and it's quite cozy and warm. I might make a couple more.

Hope all are well. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As Julie already said, moved now to unpack and downsize to fit all in. I have a lot of stuff gathered for different craft activities, some of which I no longer do. Have already started to sort stuff and am keeping only what I am really want to do.
> 
> ...


It's so great to get settled, getting rid of craft items you don't have any use for will make more room for the stuff you want to use, I imagine it's a bit liberating to be in your own space, and will make the friendship better, it's hard living with other people, they want to do things their way and you want to do them yours, been there/done that. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have had another busy week and will continue to stay busy for the next few months. I check in sporadically right now. Sorry to hear that Joan is doing poorly as well as Fan's SIL. Prayers being said for them as well as Tami's DIL's mom.
> 
> Ed was off of oxygen for a short while this week and then put back on it. He has developed pneumonia but the heart is working well. I need to check in once again to see how he is doing.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news that his heart is working well, now to just kick that pneumonia to the curb so that he can really start healing well. 
Even on a lazy day, you are busier than the average person. lol
I need to get binders and put all my patterns in them, I have waayyyyy to many and they are all unorganized. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Sam, thank you for starting us this week and for the recipes. I love carrots! Julie, thank you for taking over for Kate!
> 
> It is a very bright sunny day here today. Going out to do errands and then home clean up a bit from the kitchen contractor. They are not done yet and the dust is everywhere even though they are only in the kitchen. Only two more weeks and it will be done!
> 
> ...


It will be amazing to have the kitchen finished so you can reorganize and get back to normal. As Bonnie said, Margaret's workshop is a great one, can't wait to see whatever sock pattern you do when it's finished though.

Hugs to you also!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15pm and Gage returned from his friends around 11:30am. He said he had a great time. ☺


 :sm24: Great, now more occasional quiet evening for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


Oh my, I'm so glad that DH is okay, the dresser can certainly be fixed or replaced, isn't it amazing how that one thing set off a whole line of things that ended up in decluttering, reorganizing, and cleaning? lol I do that, move one thing, then it's like domino's falling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi and gary left for toledo about an hour ago. they didn't get to go away on their anniversary so this is a belated anniversary get away for them. think they are going to try and do all their christmas shopping while they are there. i hope they have a good time. they don't have too many chances during the year for an escape weekend. all the children are farmed out so not worries there. alexis is home for the weekend - she is working at one of the local nursing home. bailee is waiting tables at bob evan's. just called heidi and asked her to text bailee to pick me up a smoothie on her way home. --- sam


Hope they have a wonderful time and a safe trip. There are perks to having teenagers that drive. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy new week everyone. Going to a Minnesota Stmphonyconcert tonight with a friend--dinner at a little French restaurant first. Weather here is a bit cooler, but still lovely. I keep wondering if when winter finally hits it will be a doozie!
> 
> Will be going to daughter's lake place next weekend for an early Thanksgiving. Chef Donna will fill in for me here at the House.
> 
> Love your bright-colored baby outfit, Mel. It is beautiful.


Have a wonderful time at both events.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just to let all who expressed concern for her know, the granddaughter who had the appendectomy was discharged from hospital this morning. We have her two small cousins sleeping over, so thought a visit from us might have been too much, but we hope to get to see her tomorrow afternoon. The plan is that she will come to us for some or all of the days next week until she is able to go back to school. Her parents were both able to take time off work last week, but obviously, will have to back to the usual routine from Monday.
> 
> I am feeling pretty tired right now, having only just got the two little monsters settled down, but I will hope to get some sleep soon, and will to back in touch tomorrow.


Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I would love your current weather pattern as Queensland is in the grip of mid to high 30C and short but violent storms. This has made it physically harder as I move.
> 
> As to the cricket, and other games, it is a cycle. Where our sports people are the best, coaching and management and selectors also play a part in why our sports people cycle up and down in performance. I know we will always come back up.
> 
> Found 1 disadvantage to such close living as on an over 50s village. Neighbour goes to feed the local wild birds each morning but her phone started going off at 6am for almost 2 hours. It was her son, who was supposed to cone to take her shopping, calling to cancel as he had to take his DIL to the hospital as she is in labour. Happy reason to cancel.


Oh, Congratulations to your neighbor!! The phone ringing would indeed be very annoying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just had an update from Joan Msvette who is now home from hospital and very tired, so can't say anymore than that right now.
> She's most grateful for all your care and prayers thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Wow, you are very ahead of the game, I am trying to get everything done by Dec 1st, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the update on Joan and she remains in my prayers.


Oh! That was what I was going to reply on, I too am keeping Joan in prayers and hoping for the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's because of his heart .there is a name for it but I can't think what it is right now . . We were at the hospital 8.30 Thursday for tests and back on Tuesday for more tests before they change one of his tablets to a new one just came on the market


I hope that the new meds do a good job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Except now there's no space because of the shawls! :sm16: I may turn the ceiling fan on for a bit to speed them drying, if it doesn't make the house colder.
> 
> I often forget clothing donations in the trunk (boot) until I need the space again, but not likely to overlook the glass, as it makes noise. I checked tire pressure earlier and got that taken care of, but DD said she needs the car tomorrow, so I didn't put anything in the trunk yet (though she often takes the glass on her way to her friend's). Also she has a lead on a job!


I took all my glass to recycling the other day, we have to take ours when we go to Scottsbluff as our recycling center doesn't take it, until January 1st, it's run by DSI (Diversified Services, Inc) that takes care of Disadvantaged Adults (the house Marla used to work at houses 4 ladies that are not able to be on their own for whatever reason). I digress, needless to say, when I do get around to taking it, it's a huge laundry basket full, mostly the glass tea containers that David takes and drinks on the road, Honest Teas, and O Organics Teas.

Wonderful news on DD having a lead on a job, fingers and toes crossed that she gets it and it's one that she loves, or at least likes a little bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to get binders and put all my patterns in them, I have waayyyyy to many and they are all unorganized. :sm12:


I need to do that with my kitchen binder... I write down recipes and stick them in there loose. I did have a bit of good luck--had lost my good fruitcake recipe, when my laptop died last spring and took all my bookmarks with it, as I hadn't written it out on paper. Just as a hey, why not? I looked on the external drive and found I'd typed it in Word. Whew. I've decided this year I'll get some mini loaf pans to make giving it easier. Last year I used a Bundt pan and it was hard to deal with and the mini loaves will look nicer, too.

Our glass goes to a designated dumpster up the road a bit (I usually turn the opposite way when doing errands). The city picks up the rest at the house, and we have a special bin for paper, aluminium, cardboard, and plastic, along with a few other things. Glass can't mix in, obviously, but it's way better than when recycling first started--we had to put each material in a separate clear bag at the curb and flatten and tie up cardboard, and they didn't take glass. Almost every time, someone took the aluminium before the garbage truck came. And now we can mix it in the bin, more neighbors put out their recycling. Yay for that!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, love the addition of hat and booties.
> Gwen, healing energy sent for your back.
> Joanne, welcome back. Socks are addictive! Easily portable and fun to do, I'm about to cast on for another pair. Sorry can't help with how to but there are lots of YouTube videos.


Thank you! There are so many that it is hard to decide. I have a couple of books but they are so overwhelming. I will let everyone know when I finish my first sock!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Joanne,
> Isn't it amazing how there's only work in one room but the mess travels so much????
> 
> I had not made anything but the really bulky socks until tried Margaret's (Darowil) toe up workshop. I'm sold on that one, the toes &wheel come out so much nicer than what I was doing top down & no toes to graft at the end???? I'm pretty sure the link is under her name.


Thank you, Bonnie! I will certainly look to the workshops for help!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


Yes you do!! How is your DH? Hope you are both fine. Carrot cake sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanny - darowil did a workshop on knitting socks - you can find it in the list of workshops and you can also go here - http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm --- sam[/quote
> 
> Thank you, Sam. I am heading to the workshops as we speak. Thanks for your input. Hoping and praying you are feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy new week everyone. Going to a Minnesota Stmphonyconcert tonight with a friend--dinner at a little French restaurant first. Weather here is a bit cooler, but still lovely. I keep wondering if when winter finally hits it will be a doozie!
> 
> Will be going to daughter's lake place next weekend for an early Thanksgiving. Chef Donna will fill in for me here at the House.
> 
> Love your bright-colored baby outfit, Mel. It is beautiful.


Hope the concert is the best. I haven't been to one in ages. And, enjoy dinner at the French restaurant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just to let all who expressed concern for her know, the granddaughter who had the appendectomy was discharged from hospital this morning. We have her two small cousins sleeping over, so thought a visit from us might have been too much, but we hope to get to see her tomorrow afternoon. The plan is that she will come to us for some or all of the days next week until she is able to go back to school. Her parents were both able to take time off work last week, but obviously, will have to back to the usual routine from Monday.
> 
> I am feeling pretty tired right now, having only just got the two little monsters settled down, but I will hope to get some sleep soon, and will to back in touch tomorrow.


Your granddaughter must be feeling a lot better if she was discharged today. Thank goodness. So nice that she will visit with you next week. Enjoy your get-together with her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just had an update from Joan Msvette who is now home from hospital and very tired, so can't say anymore than that right now.
> She's most grateful for all your care and prayers thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Hoping to hear good news about Joan. Aren't you the smart one to get your Christmas goodies already. I haven't even started. I see the neighbour has put out her door decoration but it's a little early for me. We will be having our Santa Claus parade this Saturday and I will start decorating after that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Liz did have a couple while I watched Macgyver with youngest son . Still not sure wether I like it or not but I keep watching it


Somehow, I haven't gotten into MacGyver. Maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad your granddaughter is home Chris .After minding the 2 little monsters is this how you feel :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yes Liz he has for the most part been behaving himself since the episode. Thankfully☺


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> If want to use magic loop (or learn it and then use it) I have taught workshops her on KP. One on magic loop and then socks on magic loop. Also 2 at a time on 2 circulars. Sonya is talking of using my workshop to do socks so maybe you could work on th eworkshop together. Link to the list of workshops is under my posts.


Thank you, Darowil, I plan on going to your workshop as soon as the weekend is over. There is so much disorganisation going on right now that I am having trouble concentrating on anything right now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm a bit weary so off to bed. TTYL. Night all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly page 13! I was out at a 30th birthday party last night so didnt get a chance to stop by on here. 


Off to catch up a bit now.... thanks for the startoff. :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just watched Roman Holiday with Gregory Peck and Audrey Hepburn. Wonderful. Love the good oldies.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be amazing to have the kitchen finished so you can reorganize and get back to normal. As Bonnie said, Margaret's workshop is a great one, can't wait to see whatever sock pattern you do when it's finished though.
> 
> Hugs to you also!


Thank you, Kaye, I will let you know how I make out with this!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick time for reading tonight. I continued to work on decluttering and organizing today. I sorted through yarn bins and was able to add to them to refill them. Several were only half full. I have two more to sort and get some more decluttering done tomorrow. I did take Matthew for a haircut this morning and went to a craft sale to support our local high school band. One of the booths had hand knitted scarves selling for 40 to 60 dollars each. They were not very wide or long. They were nice but I didn't buy any. I did get some bake goods and some homemade doll clothes for 18 inch dolls. The jackpot find of the day was hand knitted finger puppets for Bella. They are knitted by some people living in Ecuador and brought here by a family member who lives here. I will try to take a picture tomorrow of them. They were $2 each or 3 for $5 so I got 12 different ones. I texted Bella's mom to let her know that I got them. Bella's sisters went to the winter semi formal dance tonight. 

I am tired so I am going to try to get some sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie, Margaret, & Kate. Great start of the new tea party.
> 
> Don't know if you folks have heard about the forest fires occurring in North Georgia and along the border of North and South Carolina.
> The firefighters are really having a rough time getting them under control. It is now at the point of the smoke and ash is reaching us in Athens which is a first. This morning it looked like fog outside but it was the smoke from the fires. My cousin who lives in N.C. has been getting amber alerts saying to be prepared to evacuate as the fire is on the mountain they live on; they just bought and moved into this house 2 months ago. She says it is very frightening. Here the smoke is awful. I coughed all night from it. The dust from it inside the house is even terrible. DH rigged up a couple of box fans with large filter fastened to the output side to try and filter the air in the house some and went and purchased a couple of new humidifiers. EDIT: Just got call from cousin and they have now been evacuated. Please pray for them; don't know if insurance will cover their new home if destroyed.
> ...


Oh golly, not good about the fires. Terribly scary, I hope they get them under control soon. I am sorry to hear that you have had so much pain again and hope that the specialist can help with that.

Enjoy your weekend with Carol and her DH and I bet the soup was delicious. Take care. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Oh, Daralene, made me chuckle as I can so relate! Get some rest this weekend and I hope the migraines subside.


From me too......


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:20pm and I fell asleep on the couch for a bit. 
No knitting today. Made 4 dozen choc chip cookies this afternoon. 

I am caught up for now so I am off to bed.???? 
See you all tomorrow ☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's because of his heart .there is a name for it but I can't think what it is right now . . We were at the hospital 8.30 Thursday for tests and back on Tuesday for more tests before they change one of his tablets to a new one just came on the market


I hope the new meds help him, not good if he's fainting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think if the smoke and ash get too much worse i think you should vacate somewhere else. here's hoping you cousin's house is missed by the fire. it was on the news tonight that the state of georgia has a $5,000 reward for helping to locate the perp and he us convicted. evidently there have been a series of forest fires for quite some time. i think they should hang him above a roaring bonfire.


 :sm24: Its terrible enough when fires are started from acts of nature or accident but I cant understand why people would deliberately start a bush fire. It is the same over here, many of our bush fires are started from arsonists. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gave the jumper to Elizabeth and Vicky today. It got a big smile from Elizabeth and Vicky loved it. Perfect fit (would have been nice if it was slightly too big but then I wouldn't have had enough yarn). But it looks as good on as it did off. She left here wearing it as it has been a cool day.
> Very odd weather indeed. Yesterday got no where near as hot as it was meant to so we haven't yet had a hot day. Not complaining.
> Yesterday there was a tiny amount of rain forecast late in the day so didn't bother to bring in the socks on the line. We were out in the afternoon and realized it looked like a lot of rain coming so headed for home. Needed petrol and considered coming home and then getting petrol But too late- it bucketed down for about 1/2 an hour with around 13mms rain (1/2 inch) and then no more. Today had that amount forecast so I bought the socks in before I went out. No rain! So managed to leave it out when I should bought it in and bought it in when I should have left it out! Been windy so would have dried well.
> The next test match between us and South Africa has started and we are doing badly again. Not long ago we were number one in the workld and now we can't manage to win a game.


Thats the weather that we are having today, crazy and very very windy inbetween....again. Great that the little cardigan fit Elizabeth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yes Liz he has for the most part been behaving himself since the episode. Thankfully☺


And you can't expect kids always to behave- most of the time and not the big no-nos like hitting is all you can expect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I think we have a contagious disease passing through our computers. I've just spent a few hours tidying up and finding a table in the process as well! I was looking for the list of what boxes things are in as I was wanting to find the bowls for my Christmas Puddings. Don't have the recipe either but my sister would so wasn't worried about that. Didn't find the list, but found something even better- 2 puds from last year! So no need to make them this year. And surely by next Christmas I will have a kitchen?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Except now there's no space because of the shawls! :sm16: I may turn the ceiling fan on for a bit to speed them drying, if it doesn't make the house colder.
> 
> I often forget clothing donations in the trunk (boot) until I need the space again, but not likely to overlook the glass, as it makes noise. I checked tire pressure earlier and got that taken care of, but DD said she needs the car tomorrow, so I didn't put anything in the trunk yet (though she often takes the glass on her way to her friend's). Also she has a lead on a job!


Ah but you have the shawls that will soon no longer be taking up the room.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I need to do that with my kitchen binder... I write down recipes and stick them in there loose. I did have a bit of good luck--had lost my good fruitcake recipe, when my laptop died last spring and took all my bookmarks with it, as I hadn't written it out on paper. Just as a hey, why not? I looked on the external drive and found I'd typed it in Word. Whew. I've decided this year I'll get some mini loaf pans to make giving it easier. Last year I used a Bundt pan and it was hard to deal with and the mini loaves will look nicer, too.
> 
> Our glass goes to a designated dumpster up the road a bit (I usually turn the opposite way when doing errands). The city picks up the rest at the house, and we have a special bin for paper, aluminium, cardboard, and plastic, along with a few other things. Glass can't mix in, obviously, but it's way better than when recycling first started--we had to put each material in a separate clear bag at the curb and flatten and tie up cardboard, and they didn't take glass. Almost every time, someone took the aluminium before the garbage truck came. And now we can mix it in the bin, more neighbors put out their recycling. Yay for that!


The recycling bins we put out take glass as well. They don't take plastic bags or other soft plastics but supermarkets take them- so we fill them up, I get to the supermarket and remember that they are still home. Or occasionally they get to the car but rarely any further.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As Julie already said, moved now to unpack and downsize to fit all in. I have a lot of stuff gathered for different craft activities, some of which I no longer do. Have already started to sort stuff and am keeping only what I am really want to do.
> 
> ...


I can imagine you are exhausted. But good you have your own place now and you can take your time settling in. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think we have a contagious disease passing through our computers. I've just spent a few hours tidying up and finding a table in the process as well! I was looking for the list of what boxes things are in as I was wanting to find the bowls for my Christmas Puddings. Don't have the recipe either but my sister would so wasn't worried about that. Didn't find the list, but found something even better- 2 puds from last year! So no need to make them this year. And surely by next Christmas I will have a kitchen?


And maybe, even a laundry you can use!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15pm and Gage returned from his friends around 11:30am. He said he had a great time. ☺


Good to hear and also great that you had a night and morning all to yourself. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah but you have the shawls that will soon no longer be taking up the room.


True, they should be dry in the morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


Yum Sonja that cake looks good. And you have sure earned it! I hope DH didnt hurt himself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I would love your current weather pattern as Queensland is in the grip of mid to high 30C and short but violent storms. This has made it physically harder as I move.
> 
> As to the cricket, and other games, it is a cycle. Where our sports people are the best, coaching and management and selectors also play a part in why our sports people cycle up and down in performance. I know we will always come back up.
> 
> Found 1 disadvantage to such close living as on an over 50s village. Neighbour goes to feed the local wild birds each morning but her phone started going off at 6am for almost 2 hours. It was her son, who was supposed to cone to take her shopping, calling to cancel as he had to take his DIL to the hospital as she is in labour. Happy reason to cancel.


Well that was a good reason to cancel. So are you in a over 50s village then? Sounds good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the new meds do a good job.


Thank you . The consultant said they will help him live longer so that's a good thing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I need to do that with my kitchen binder... I write down recipes and stick them in there loose. I did have a bit of good luck--had lost my good fruitcake recipe, when my laptop died last spring and took all my bookmarks with it, as I hadn't written it out on paper. Just as a hey, why not? I looked on the external drive and found I'd typed it in Word. Whew. I've decided this year I'll get some mini loaf pans to make giving it easier. Last year I used a Bundt pan and it was hard to deal with and the mini loaves will look nicer, too.
> 
> Our glass goes to a designated dumpster up the road a bit (I usually turn the opposite way when doing errands). The city picks up the rest at the house, and we have a special bin for paper, aluminium, cardboard, and plastic, along with a few other things. Glass can't mix in, obviously, but it's way better than when recycling first started--we had to put each material in a separate clear bag at the curb and flatten and tie up cardboard, and they didn't take glass. Almost every time, someone took the aluminium before the garbage truck came. And now we can mix it in the bin, more neighbors put out their recycling. Yay for that!


We had to do that too separate bags for everything now we have 3 wheelie bins . 1 for garden waste , 1 for recycling and we can put glass in it too and 1 for everything else . Much easier to use


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you! There are so many that it is hard to decide. I have a couple of books but they are so overwhelming. I will let everyone know when I finish my first sock!!


Try sockit2me (KPer ) basic sock pattern . That's the one I've been using its so easy . It is cuff down though and he has pictures showing you exactly how they should look . Just click on his avatar and look through his topics the pattern is there 
I've just finished these blue/ grey ones using this pattern


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And maybe, even a laundry you can use!


Tonights excitement was being able to wash the dishes in a sink instead of the bath! Much easier standing than squatting and leaning over. The laundry sink is usable but not yet the washing machine. David is getting set up to paint and I THINK that after that it can go in. But I have thought before that only one thing left and been wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We had to do that too separate bags for everything now we have 3 wheelie bins . 1 for garden waste , 1 for recycling and we can put glass in it too and 1 for everything else . Much easier to use


Same three bins here.
When I was in London 1996-99 any recycling had to be taken to bins down the road. Much more limited as well- and even had to separate glass by it's colour (you know I had completely forgotten the bins marked clear glass and brown glass). Our green bin takes food scraps as well and shredded papaer etc, tissues- any thing that once lived as long as it is not too big.
Prior to London our council over here did home recycling- the paper needed to be tied up but everything else went in one bin though what they could take was restricted compared to waht they can take these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tonights excitement was being able to wash the dishes in a sink instead of the bath! Much easier standing than squatting and leaning over. The laundry sink is usable but not yet the washing machine. David is getting set up to paint and I THINK that after that it can go in. But I have thought before that only one thing left and been wrong.


I do hope it's not too much longer- I had an awful month or two when I first moved here and the laundry tub was leaking too badly to dare use it. It's hard doing the washing in buckets and the bath, and you really miss a modern spin dryer. At least my kitchen sink was ok, apart from cockroaches, but I've not seen one now maybe all year- they succumb very quickly to Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same three bins here.
> When I was in London 1996-99 any recycling had to be taken to bins down the road. Much more limited as well- and even had to separate glass by it's colour (you know I had completely forgotten the bins marked clear glass and brown glass). Our green bin takes food scraps as well and shredded papaer etc, tissues- any thing that once lived as long as it is not too big.
> Prior to London our council over here did home recycling- the paper needed to be tied up but everything else went in one bin though what they could take was restricted compared to waht they can take these days.


We have bins for the recycling only. Glass can go in if not broken, but not all plastics, and no polystyrene. There was talk of small bins for household rubbish, and garden bins, but I suspect the cost of getting the new Transport System running has stopped a lot of bright ideas from being implemented. They were supposed to have some sort of chip in them so the cost of removal could be borne by the individual household.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have bins for the recycling only. Glass can go in if not broken, but not all plastics, and no polystyrene. There was talk of small bins for household rubbish, and garden bins, but I suspect the cost of getting the new Transport System running has stopped a lot of bright ideas from being implemented. They were supposed to have some sort of chip in them so the cost of removal could be borne by the individual household.


So what happens to the rest of your rubbish?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So what happens to the rest of your rubbish?


There is now an annual inorganic collection, restricted to one cubic metre, and people are encouraged to have compost heaps, also general rubbish, locally goes out for free in black plastic bags, further south, by about 2 or 3 kilometres, you pay two dollars per rubbish bag, to have it collected.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hoping to hear good news about Joan. Aren't you the smart one to get your Christmas goodies already. I haven't even started. I see the neighbour has put out her door decoration but it's a little early for me. We will be having our Santa Claus parade this Saturday and I will start decorating after that.


Yes well done Fan for being so organised. I have only just made a start. Well I do have things (too many really) for Serena coz I cant resist when I see things throughout the year LOL. Yesterday I bought a couple of Kris Kringle things. But thats as far as I have got... no idea what to get either of my kids at all. I usually put decorations up around the 1st December.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think we have a contagious disease passing through our computers. I've just spent a few hours tidying up and finding a table in the process as well! I was looking for the list of what boxes things are in as I was wanting to find the bowls for my Christmas Puddings. Don't have the recipe either but my sister would so wasn't worried about that. Didn't find the list, but found something even better- 2 puds from last year! So no need to make them this year. And surely by next Christmas I will have a kitchen?


Good find! And yes I would hope you have a kitchen long before that. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We had to do that too separate bags for everything now we have 3 wheelie bins . 1 for garden waste , 1 for recycling and we can put glass in it too and 1 for everything else . Much easier to use


Thats the same as us here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is now an annual inorganic collection, restricted to one cubic metre, and people are encouraged to have compost heaps, also general rubbish, locally goes out for free in black plastic bags, further south, by about 2 or 3 kilometres, you pay two dollars per rubbish bag, to have it collected.


So what is our general household bin is a plastic bag. We aren't allowed to put out bags by themselves. Only the bins. One of each bins per household is covered by the council rates. And we can ring council to ask them to pick up hard rubbish items that don't go in the bins. This is limited to one a year when it suits us and up to two cubic metres.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope it's not too much longer- I had an awful month or two when I first moved here and the laundry tub was leaking too badly to dare use it. It's hard doing the washing in buckets and the bath, and you really miss a modern spin dryer. At least my kitchen sink was ok, apart from cockroaches, but I've not seen one now maybe all year- they succumb very quickly to Tea Tree Oil.


How do you use the tea tree oil to get rid of the ants?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, how is your DH since his fall? You sound like me, when I clean I always seem to make a mess first...as going thru one drawer leads to another! Your cake looks delicious (love carrot cake), and I agree that you deserve it!!



Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> heidi and gary left for toledo about an hour ago. they didn't get to go away on their anniversary so this is a belated anniversary get away for them. think they are going to try and do all their christmas shopping while they are there. i hope they have a good time. they don't have too many chances during the year for an escape weekend. all the children are farmed out so not worries there. alexis is home for the weekend - she is working at one of the local nursing home. bailee is waiting tables at bob evan's. just called heidi and asked her to text bailee to pick me up a smoothie on her way home. --- sam


Just you and the pets, Sam! Are you still going to get a bullet blender, to make smoothies? We use ours every morning and it is so easy and small enough to be managable. My DH mixes vanilla ice cream with a scoope of Nature's Best 100% whey protein powder (gluten and lactose free) - Dutch chocolate - makes a delicious smoothie. 
He buys the protein powder on-line. - april


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> You have been busy. Even though I'm sometimes awake at 2.30, it's never occurred to me to house clean. :sm16: You're a bear for punishment. :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good news about your DGD!


Kathleendoris said:


> Just to let all who expressed concern for her know, the granddaughter who had the appendectomy was discharged from hospital this morning. We have her two small cousins sleeping over, so thought a visit from us might have been too much, but we hope to get to see her tomorrow afternoon. The plan is that she will come to us for some or all of the days next week until she is able to go back to school. Her parents were both able to take time off work last week, but obviously, will have to back to the usual routine from Monday.
> 
> I am feeling pretty tired right now, having only just got the two little monsters settled down, but I will hope to get some sleep soon, and will to back in touch tomorrow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Christopher came over and he and David took the piano over to Christophers house, I got our loveseat out of the house and we put it in the alley, hopefully it will be gone tomorrow but if not, David and Christopher will load it and Christopher's old loveseat to the landfill. My cousin brought the two loveseats over that I got from them for $100 each, I'll take pics later, I have them covered right now to keep them clean, I'm going to try to find a pattern and make covers for them. Next week after David heads back out on Monday, I'll get the rest of the living/dinning rooms moved around and organized the way I want them. But at least now we have plenty of good, comfy seating so we can have more than one person at a time visit. lol


It is always fun to get something new and rearrange the rooms. Good for you, Kaye!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, thank you for update on Joan.
> Joan, glad you are home from hospital. Healing energy sent your way.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Yes we do like to be well organised. I haven't made anything for the 6 children we give to in adopted family, but the family is always cash poor at this time of year so that's what we give them, and they appreciate it too. I've been so busy making for babies, haven't done for older children this year. So keeping it strictly to cash is what we have done.
> I make up a goodies bag for my cousins two children, which needs a few more things added but have the main parts done. My cousin works for us and the children always come to our work party, so need a gift for them. A few goodies with my weekly grocery shop makes it easier on my wallet too.
> We are giving Stus brother and wife a coffee bean grinder, and so have got a few different blends bean bags, two coffee cups, which say "full of beans," and yummy treats to have with coffee.
> I definitely have my black belt in shopping lol! and like to get appropriate things for their tastes too.


You are an inspiration, Fan! A shopping ninja! Makes me aware that it is time for me to get busy for the holidays!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Just watched Roman Holiday with Gregory Peck and Audrey Hepburn. Wonderful. Love the good oldies.


Joy that is one of my all time favorite movies! They were a good looking bunch of actors, too, weren't they!?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> I think we have a contagious disease passing through our computers. I've just spent a few hours tidying up and finding a table in the process as well! I was looking for the list of what boxes things are in as I was wanting to find the bowls for my Christmas Puddings. Don't have the recipe either but my sister would so wasn't worried about that. Didn't find the list, but found something even better- 2 puds from last year! So no need to make them this year. And surely by next Christmas I will have a kitchen?


Tell me, please, is your Christmas pudding the same as what we call fruit cake, or something different?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Try sockit2me (KPer ) basic sock pattern . That's the one I've been using its so easy . It is cuff down though and he has pictures showing you exactly how they should look . Just click on his avatar and look through his topics the pattern is there
> I've just finished these blue/ grey ones using this pattern


Lovely socks, Sonja!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are so close! It will be a wonderful house when you are finished!!


darowil said:


> Tonights excitement was being able to wash the dishes in a sink instead of the bath! Much easier standing than squatting and leaning over. The laundry sink is usable but not yet the washing machine. David is getting set up to paint and I THINK that after that it can go in. But I have thought before that only one thing left and been wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So what is our general household bin is a plastic bag. We aren't allowed to put out bags by themselves. Only the bins. One of each bins per household is covered by the council rates. And we can ring council to ask them to pick up hard rubbish items that don't go in the bins. This is limited to one a year when it suits us and up to two cubic metres.


And is often attacked by dogs- not the best situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> How do you use the tea tree oil to get rid of the ants?


Not the ants- the cockroaches- I have a spray with a mix of the Tea Tree Oil and spray it directly on them. Ants I discourage with talcum powder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kaikoura has just a couple of hours ago had a 6.6 quake and much of the country is under Tsunami Alert. There have been many and significant aftershocks. The first Tsunami Tide has come in at about 1 metre plus.

Edited to add, Fan and I are too far inland and too high up to be affected- it is more around the Wellington area of the North Island. And most of the South Island and the Chatham Islands.
Lots of landslides on the highways.

Sumner Beach to the east of Christchurch has activated their Tsunami Sirens, and people are evacuating to high ground.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, how is your DH since his fall? You sound like me, when I clean I always seem to make a mess first...as going thru one drawer leads to another! Your cake looks delicious (love carrot cake), and I agree that you deserve it!!


He's fine, and it forced me to do a job I've been putting off for a while , plus more space in both bedrooms now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Lovely socks, Sonja!


Thank you April . Made them for husband as he gets really cold hands and feet . These turned into a nice dense knit and fit perfect


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Tell me, please, is your Christmas pudding the same as what we call fruit cake, or something different?


Christmas pudding is similar to Christmas cake in texture and taste but is steamed and served hot with different sauces after Christmas dinner, that's the traditional way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Upgraded now to 7.5 magnitude for the initial quake.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Upgraded now to 7.5 magnitude for the initial quake.


That's worrying. I hope there aren't casualties or much damage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's worrying. I hope there aren't casualties or much damage.


Apparently damage in Wellington, landslides on the highways. No reports as yet of casualties- morning will no doubt bring more news.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura has just a couple of hours ago had a 6.6 quake and much of the country is under Tsunami Alert. There have been many and significant aftershocks. The first Tsunami Tide has come in at about 1 metre plus.
> 
> Edited to add, Fan and I are too far inland and too high up to be affected- it is more around the Wellington area of the North Island. And most of the South Island and the Chatham Islands.
> Lots of landslides on the highways.
> ...


I just heard this on the news, Julie. So glad you and Fan are safe. I hope the tsunami never occurs. Prayers.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Martina! 


martina said:


> Christmas pudding is similar to Christmas cake in texture and taste but is steamed and served hot with different sauces after Christmas dinner, that's the traditional way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I need to do that with my kitchen binder... I write down recipes and stick them in there loose. I did have a bit of good luck--had lost my good fruitcake recipe, when my laptop died last spring and took all my bookmarks with it, as I hadn't written it out on paper. Just as a hey, why not? I looked on the external drive and found I'd typed it in Word. Whew. I've decided this year I'll get some mini loaf pans to make giving it easier. Last year I used a Bundt pan and it was hard to deal with and the mini loaves will look nicer, too.
> 
> Our glass goes to a designated dumpster up the road a bit (I usually turn the opposite way when doing errands). The city picks up the rest at the house, and we have a special bin for paper, aluminium, cardboard, and plastic, along with a few other things. Glass can't mix in, obviously, but it's way better than when recycling first started--we had to put each material in a separate clear bag at the curb and flatten and tie up cardboard, and they didn't take glass. Almost every time, someone took the aluminium before the garbage truck came. And now we can mix it in the bin, more neighbors put out their recycling. Yay for that!


I have a recipe binder, but I'm bad about just shoving pages into it and not putting them in the pockets, then wonder why I can't find anything. Great on finding your fruitcake recipe, I need to try making it one year. I agree with the mini loaf pan or even mini bundt pan idea, they do work well, I need some new ones, the one I had are toast. 
The regular recycling is at the end of my street, so I'm really lucky with that, I just walk it down when I have enough to bother with, the glass is the only pain, but it all works. Hopefully when the city takes over, they'll give everyone bins and have a pick up day, but I doubt it, this city and county won't even send out the snow graders when it's snowed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tell me, please, is your Christmas pudding the same as what we call fruit cake, or something different?


Something different. Fruit cake is cooked in the oven.
Christmas Pudding while it has similar ingredients and is steamed or boiled for hours. It turns out very moist and is served with custard, cream, icecream, or any combination thereof. And sometimes people will use brandy custard.
Aussies or UKers can you explain the difference better? They taste very different and yet they both have dried fruit, eggs, flour, sugar, milk etc 
Did a quick search and they basically say the same as me- though puddings traditionally made with suet but our family recipe uses butter (not margarine please!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And is often attacked by dogs- not the best situation.


It's a terrible situation as also very bad for the environment. Having to use an extra plastic bag just to get the rubbish collected. 
We are only encouraged to use compost if we do it correctly as just throwing it all in a heap is an attraction to mice and rats. 
We used to have a heap down the back yard and all the excess rubbish would be thrown on it, or burnt in the incinerator (now banned). Only allowed one small rubbish bin each week back then. And never was it sufficient for all of us-even it didn't get forgotten by Dad whose job it was to out the rubbish bin out. Wonder who got that job after he died? I can't remember.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura has just a couple of hours ago had a 6.6 quake and much of the country is under Tsunami Alert. There have been many and significant aftershocks. The first Tsunami Tide has come in at about 1 metre plus.
> 
> Edited to add, Fan and I are too far inland and too high up to be affected- it is more around the Wellington area of the North Island. And most of the South Island and the Chatham Islands.
> Lots of landslides on the highways.
> ...


Thats not good Julie. Sumner Beach area got badly hit in the last major quake didn't it? It will lose it appeal and beauty if it gets hit too often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Christmas pudding is similar to Christmas cake in texture and taste but is steamed and served hot with different sauces after Christmas dinner, that's the traditional way.


But it's delicious cold with lots of thick cream. I think it is much moister and tastes nicer. I love Christmas Pudding but can take or leave cake which is usually too dry for my liking. And the traditional Marziapn and Royal(?) icing isn't my favourite either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit. 

Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow. 

I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit.
> 
> Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow.
> 
> I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


That one tree is still really beautiful. Is it a different tree to ones around it- wondering why hte others have all los their leaves but this one still has them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The recycling bins we put out take glass as well. They don't take plastic bags or other soft plastics but supermarkets take them- so we fill them up, I get to the supermarket and remember that they are still home. Or occasionally they get to the car but rarely any further.


There are bins for glass, metal, paper & plastic in town here.
I don't get many plastic shopping bags as I use the reusable ones, they can pack lots in them so they are easier to get everything to the house once I'm home. I keep what plastic bags I get as they are used when I take things places, vegetables, kids toys & clothes, etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . The consultant said they will help him live longer so that's a good thing


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Try sockit2me (KPer ) basic sock pattern . That's the one I've been using its so easy . It is cuff down though and he has pictures showing you exactly how they should look . Just click on his avatar and look through his topics the pattern is there
> I've just finished these blue/ grey ones using this pattern


Those look great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit.
> 
> Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow.
> 
> I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


Beautiful pictures Daralene . The mermaid tail is lovely and the yarn is gorgeous beautiful colour

Glad Julie and Fan are safe and I hope no one was hurt or killed in the earthquake


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> That one tree is still really beautiful. Is it a different tree to ones around it- wondering why hte others have all los their leaves but this one still has them.


Puzzling to me too. I think it is the same type of tree. Maybe it is the way the other trees are located and if it has less or more sun, that could make a difference? There are lots of huge pine trees nearby creating shade. I know my flowers bloom a different week from across the road as my front yard gets the southern sun when they are in the shade.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are bins for glass, metal, paper & plastic in town here.
> I don't get many plastic shopping bags as I use the reusable ones, they can pack lots in them so they are easier to get everything to the house once I'm home. I keep what plastic bags I get as they are used when I take things places, vegetables, kids toys & clothes, etc.


I use reusable bags too always have . Plastic bags used to be free here but now cost 5p which isn't much and still won't deter people from using them


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, how do you tea tree oil to stop cockroaches?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those look great


Thank you Bonnie was glad to get them finished as they seemed to take for ever , more to do with I kept finding something else to knit


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, they were good looking actors. Glad you enjoy Roman Holiday also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Just you and the pets, Sam! Are you still going to get a bullet blender, to make smoothies? We use ours every morning and it is so easy and small enough to be managable. My DH mixes vanilla ice cream with a scoope of Nature's Best 100% whey protein powder (gluten and lactose free) - Dutch chocolate - makes a delicious smoothie.
> He buys the protein powder on-line. - april


Now that sounds like a smoothie I could drink, my friend makes them with kale, beets, bananas, not sure what else but ends up a weird red-brown & tasted terrible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are bins for glass, metal, paper & plastic in town here.
> I don't get many plastic shopping bags as I use the reusable ones, they can pack lots in them so they are easier to get everything to the house once I'm home. I keep what plastic bags I get as they are used when I take things places, vegetables, kids toys & clothes, etc.


They take any soft plastics- so biscuits packets, plastic from foods etc etc. 
Here in supermarkets if you don't have your own bags you have to pay for them- government rules. Only certain types of bags can be given out. Supermarkets don't use them, not sure if it is becuase it more profitable to have people buying bags from them than providing them free of charge or whether the government restrictions prevent them from doing so.
Clothes shops almost always offer bags. And it is routine to only offer a bag here. I always get a shock when I go interstate where the same rules don't apply to find myself being given a bag for just one item. And still get very odd looks often when I say no the bag. In fact I have had assistants override me and give me one anyway. Interesting the different culture just from one state to the other.
Even before the paying for bags came in I was carrying bags in my handbag (in fact I used to carry string bags with me in the mid 90s. What a pain they were with everything getting caught in them)- so I rarely find myself without one unless I get more than I expected.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, just heard on news about earthquake. 7.5 is a strong quake. Praying for your country to be safe in sunami Glad neither you or Fan affected directly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tell me, please, is your Christmas pudding the same as what we call fruit cake, or something different?


Our Christmas pudding is different. I make it in canning jars & then reheat by steaming it & put a brown sugar sauce on it. It's an old family recipe called carrot pudding- raisins, mixed peel, grated carrots & potatoes....
I think I've posted the recipe before but if anyone wants it I can post again. You don't have to do it in sealers, it can be steamed in a dish in a vegetable steamer too. I just do it in sealers as that's how Mom & MIL did it so it was handy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi folks, just got woken up by Stu at 4.30am Monday here to the big quake news. Oh boy, that's a huge worry as we are going to be travelling in those areas at Christmas. Will need to watch the news in coming days to see if we are able to travel on ferry from Wellington. It's very frightening! 
As Julie stated we are a long way from it in the north island. Thank you for your concern and prayers for our country.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, my guess would be a sugar maple because of the rich red color of the leaves. Oaks turn yellow. You can also look at branches when tree bare. Maple, Ash and Dogwood have opposite branching, I.e. Wherever it branches it branches into two branches. The other trees have lternate branching, I.e. each division of branch will have one branch then next branch further up limb.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Try sockit2me (KPer ) basic sock pattern . That's the one I've been using its so easy . It is cuff down though and he has pictures showing you exactly how they should look . Just click on his avatar and look through his topics the pattern is there
> I've just finished these blue/ grey ones using this pattern


Nice socks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, my guess would be a sugar maple because of the rich red color of the leaves. Oaks turn yellow. You can also look at branches when tree bare. Maple, Ash and Dogwood have opposite branching, I.e. Wherever it branches it branches into two branches. The other trees have lternate branching, I.e. each division of branch will have one branch then next branch further up limb.


Great that you know so much about trees. If I could just remember all the things I have learned, but I've forgotten way more than I know. Here is the photo last month that includes this tree. Wait a minute though as it isn't on this computer. Will add it by EDIT in a minute.

Hugs to all of you. Stay healthy and out of trouble. Think of you all daily.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura has just a couple of hours ago had a 6.6 quake and much of the country is under Tsunami Alert. There have been many and significant aftershocks. The first Tsunami Tide has come in at about 1 metre plus.
> 
> Edited to add, Fan and I are too far inland and too high up to be affected- it is more around the Wellington area of the North Island. And most of the South Island and the Chatham Islands.
> Lots of landslides on the highways.
> ...


I didn't hear about that. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's fine, and it forced me to do a job I've been putting off for a while , plus more space in both bedrooms now


I'm glad he's okay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Sam, thank you for starting us this week and for the recipes. I love carrots! Julie, thank you for taking over for Kate!
> 
> It is a very bright sunny day here today. Going out to do errands and then home clean up a bit from the kitchen contractor. They are not done yet and the dust is everywhere even though they are only in the kitchen. Only two more weeks and it will be done!
> 
> ...


Good morning, Joanne (my middle name!). To help keep the contractors dust out of the rest of the house, block off the return air duct that is in the kitchen so the dust doesn't get circulated through the furnace duct work. Also be sure to change the filter on the furnace when they are done. Clogged filters will make the furnace work harder.

Socks are very easy! I don't have a tutorial to recommend but I learned on Ann Norling's basic adult sock pattern. Just remember that socks are tubes (sleeves!) with a heel and toe. If you take a basic sock pattern and do exactly as it says without thinking it over, you will do fine. And you can pm me with questions if you want/need to!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Christmas pudding is similar to Christmas cake in texture and taste but is steamed and served hot with different sauces after Christmas dinner, that's the traditional way.


My DH'S Nana used to make Christmas pudding and it was delicious. She always served it with a brandy sauce. Was it ever good. I gave her recipe to my nephew because I know he was collecting all Great-great-Nana things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15pm and Gage returned from his friends around 11:30am. He said he had a great time. ☺


So glad Gage had such a good time! Love the monster pants set.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit.
> 
> Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow.
> 
> I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


Beautiful colour on that tree. The yarn for your next mermaid blanket sure does look like scales. Nice job on the one already finished.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


Hope your DH is ok after the fall. Too bad about the drawers. Good for you getting rid of some clutter and old clothes. Have another slice of cake. You deserve it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just to let all who expressed concern for her know, the granddaughter who had the appendectomy was discharged from hospital this morning. We have her two small cousins sleeping over, so thought a visit from us might have been too much, but we hope to get to see her tomorrow afternoon. The plan is that she will come to us for some or all of the days next week until she is able to go back to school. Her parents were both able to take time off work last week, but obviously, will have to back to the usual routine from Monday.
> 
> I am feeling pretty tired right now, having only just got the two little monsters settled down, but I will hope to get some sleep soon, and will to back in touch tomorrow.


Glad your DGD is doing well. Go take a nap while the little ones sleep!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just had an update from Joan Msvette who is now home from hospital and very tired, so can't say anymore than that right now.
> She's most grateful for all your care and prayers thank you so much.
> 
> ...


I'm glad Jaon is home from the hospital. Prayers continue. Good you got all the Christmas shopping done. The only one I am close to finishing is Arriana.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Liz did have a couple while I watched Macgyver with youngest son . Still not sure wether I like it or not but I keep watching it


Haven't seen Macgyver in years! Used to enjoy watching it. Always managed to have duct tape and find whatever he needed to get out of trouble.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad your granddaughter is home Chris .After minding the 2 little monsters is this how you feel :sm23:


Lol! So true!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Except now there's no space because of the shawls! :sm16: I may turn the ceiling fan on for a bit to speed them drying, if it doesn't make the house colder.
> 
> I often forget clothing donations in the trunk (boot) until I need the space again, but not likely to overlook the glass, as it makes noise. I checked tire pressure earlier and got that taken care of, but DD said she needs the car tomorrow, so I didn't put anything in the trunk yet (though she often takes the glass on her way to her friend's). Also she has a lead on a job!


There is a switch on the fan to change the direction it turns for winter and summer circulation. It will push the warm air down in the winter and cool air up in the summer. Think I have the direction right. And you won't run it that long.

Glad your DD has a lead on a job. Sending good thought that she gets and likes it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Haven't seen Macgyver in years! Used to enjoy watching it. Always managed to have duct tape and find whatever he needed to get out of trouble.


This is a new updated version of Macgyver Tami . Lightweight tv can knit while watching


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I just heard this on the news, Julie. So glad you and Fan are safe. I hope the tsunami never occurs. Prayers.


Thanks!
The warnings are still in place, with road blocks to prevent people from returning to low lying areas.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Margaret. I think I would like trying to make a pudding.


darowil said:


> Something different. Fruit cake is cooked in the oven.
> Christmas Pudding while it has similar ingredients and is steamed or boiled for hours. It turns out very moist and is served with custard, cream, icecream, or any combination thereof. And sometimes people will use brandy custard.
> Aussies or UKers can you explain the difference better? They taste very different and yet they both have dried fruit, eggs, flour, sugar, milk etc
> Did a quick search and they basically say the same as me- though puddings traditionally made with suet but our family recipe uses butter (not margarine please!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a terrible situation as also very bad for the environment. Having to use an extra plastic bag just to get the rubbish collected.
> We are only encouraged to use compost if we do it correctly as just throwing it all in a heap is an attraction to mice and rats.
> We used to have a heap down the back yard and all the excess rubbish would be thrown on it, or burnt in the incinerator (now banned). Only allowed one small rubbish bin each week back then. And never was it sufficient for all of us-even it didn't get forgotten by Dad whose job it was to out the rubbish bin out. Wonder who got that job after he died? I can't remember.


 :sm24: :sm25: I've assumed the cost has been the hitch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura has just a couple of hours ago had a 6.6 quake and much of the country is under Tsunami Alert. There have been many and significant aftershocks. The first Tsunami Tide has come in at about 1 metre plus.
> 
> Edited to add, Fan and I are too far inland and too high up to be affected- it is more around the Wellington area of the North Island. And most of the South Island and the Chatham Islands.
> Lots of landslides on the highways.
> ...


Hope all are safe and the damage not horribly bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats not good Julie. Sumner Beach area got badly hit in the last major quake didn't it? It will lose it appeal and beauty if it gets hit too often.


It was the suburb just before Sumner mainly, Mt Pleasant, so called and Redcliffs- but all the cliff top houses have had to be demolished, so much of the cliffs gave way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaikoura has just a couple of hours ago had a 6.6 quake and much of the country is under Tsunami Alert. There have been many and significant aftershocks. The first Tsunami Tide has come in at about 1 metre plus.
> 
> Edited to add, Fan and I are too far inland and too high up to be affected- it is more around the Wellington area of the North Island. And most of the South Island and the Chatham Islands.
> Lots of landslides on the highways.
> ...


I'm very glad that you and Fran are so far inland, while a water view is great, it's not great to be close enough to drown in a tsunami. I hope it's not anywhere closed to your DD and Grands either. 
I really hope that people close to the water evacuate and there are no fatalities and little damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you, Kaye, I will let you know how I make out with this!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Bonnie, if it is not a pain to post, I would appreciate your recipe. Thanks!


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, just heard on news about earthquake. 7.5 is a strong quake. Praying for your country to be safe in sunami Glad neither you or Fan affected directly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit.
> 
> Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow.
> 
> I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


Thanks Daralene- that tree is a glorious colour! You have been busy with your knitting! Very beautiful for a mermaid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think we have a contagious disease passing through our computers. I've just spent a few hours tidying up and finding a table in the process as well! I was looking for the list of what boxes things are in as I was wanting to find the bowls for my Christmas Puddings. Don't have the recipe either but my sister would so wasn't worried about that. Didn't find the list, but found something even better- 2 puds from last year! So no need to make them this year. And surely by next Christmas I will have a kitchen?


LOL! It's amazing what one finds if one digs long enough in the right places, I found fish food in my freezer... Yes, frozen fish food for the guppies. :sm12: I can't say, but I think it's been there at least 2 years, I guess the freezer really needed cleaned out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Daralene . The mermaid tail is lovely and the yarn is gorgeous beautiful colour
> 
> Glad Julie and Fan are safe and I hope no one was hurt or killed in the earthquake


There is at least one person that they are searching for- day is only just dawning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . The consultant said they will help him live longer so that's a good thing


A very good thing indeed.

:sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit.
> 
> Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow.
> 
> I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


Great mermaid tail! Also love the yarn for the second one. Pretty tree. We still have a lot of trees with leaves still on around here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Try sockit2me (KPer ) basic sock pattern . That's the one I've been using its so easy . It is cuff down though and he has pictures showing you exactly how they should look . Just click on his avatar and look through his topics the pattern is there
> I've just finished these blue/ grey ones using this pattern


Those look great! I think I have a pair of socks started in that same color, I really need to pull them out after Christmas and get them finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tonights excitement was being able to wash the dishes in a sink instead of the bath! Much easier standing than squatting and leaning over. The laundry sink is usable but not yet the washing machine. David is getting set up to paint and I THINK that after that it can go in. But I have thought before that only one thing left and been wrong.


Kitchen sink, YAY!!! Christopher changed out my faucet last night so now I have a full sized one that reaches both sides of the sink, it seems a small thing when one has a functioning kitchen sink, but when one doesn't, we realize how much we take it for granted, and how much we use it. :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> True, they should be dry in the morning.


I used the slouch hat pattern Sorlenna kindly provided to make a hat for my Operation Christmas Child shoebox. Thank you, Sorlenna! It is alpaca but can't remember the brand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, how do you tea tree oil to stop cockroaches?


I have it in a spray bottle- there is nothing on the label to indicate the carrier- it is a matter of squirting it on the cockroach- it seems to deter most insects- I used it on a Queen Wasp a few weeks ago. 95mg/g concentration.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Christmas pudding is similar to Christmas cake in texture and taste but is steamed and served hot with different sauces after Christmas dinner, that's the traditional way.


We make Plum Pudding with Hard Sauce for Christmas, it's soooo yummy, Marla and I really need to start getting our supplies together for it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> They take any soft plastics- so biscuits packets, plastic from foods etc etc.
> Here in supermarkets if you don't have your own bags you have to pay for them- government rules. Only certain types of bags can be given out. Supermarkets don't use them, not sure if it is becuase it more profitable to have people buying bags from them than providing them free of charge or whether the government restrictions prevent them from doing so.
> Clothes shops almost always offer bags. And it is routine to only offer a bag here. I always get a shock when I go interstate where the same rules don't apply to find myself being given a bag for just one item. And still get very odd looks often when I say no the bag. In fact I have had assistants override me and give me one anyway. Interesting the different culture just from one state to the other.
> Even before the paying for bags came in I was carrying bags in my handbag (in fact I used to carry string bags with me in the mid 90s. What a pain they were with everything getting caught in them)- so I rarely find myself without one unless I get more than I expected.


We get bags for everything here. There are a few places that you have to provide your own, but not many. If you do take your own to the grocery store, they usually give you 5 cents off for each bag, I think it is. Most people don't even realize they are paying for the bags.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Kitchen sink, YAY!!! Christopher changed out my faucet last night so now I have a full sized one that reaches both sides of the sink, it seems a small thing when one has a functioning kitchen sink, but when one doesn't, we realize how much we take it for granted, and how much we use it. :sm24:


Yay for a working sink!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, just heard on news about earthquake. 7.5 is a strong quake. Praying for your country to be safe in sunami Glad neither you or Fan affected directly.


Thanks Joy.
The aftershocks are swarming around magnitude 5, Auckland is possibly the least likely place in the country to get earthquakes- not that it would be impossible.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is a new updated version of Macgyver Tami . Lightweight tv can knit while watching


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't hear about that. Hope everyone is safe.


With daylight dawning we should soon know- not everybody is accounted for as yet.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit.
> 
> Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow.
> 
> I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


Beautiful tail, Daralene, and both are perfect yarns for them! You have been busy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope all are safe and the damage not horribly bad.


There is quite a lot of building damage in Wellington, the Capital, at least chimneys affected- the full picture will emerge with the daylight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a terrible situation as also very bad for the environment. Having to use an extra plastic bag just to get the rubbish collected.
> We are only encouraged to use compost if we do it correctly as just throwing it all in a heap is an attraction to mice and rats.
> We used to have a heap down the back yard and all the excess rubbish would be thrown on it, or burnt in the incinerator (now banned). Only allowed one small rubbish bin each week back then. And never was it sufficient for all of us-even it didn't get forgotten by Dad whose job it was to out the rubbish bin out. Wonder who got that job after he died? I can't remember.


We have a compost bin in the back, it spins which is a big help, my neighbor has one like mine that she wants me to bring to my yard, so I'll do that whenever she gets around to it, that way we'll have one that's always farther along than the other, hoping that once we get them really going we will always have one that is ready to use and one that we are adding to.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love it, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm very glad that you and Fran are so far inland, while a water view is great, it's not great to be close enough to drown in a tsunami. I hope it's not anywhere closed to your DD and Grands either.
> I really hope that people close to the water evacuate and there are no fatalities and little damage.


Thanks Kaye Jo! Apparently there is a train trapped on the line north of Kaikoura. Lots of people are evacuated, I understand. Bronwen will definitely have been aware of this one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, to my tree experts out there. Joy and any others who can tell me what these are. I will include some shots of leaves on the ground too of the one I know for sure. I thought the colored ones were all maple?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I used the slouch hat pattern Sorlenna kindly provided to make a hat for my Operation Christmas Child shoebox. Thank you, Sorlenna! It is alpaca but can't remember the brand.


You can almost feel how soft it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


Very pretty!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Beautiful colour on that tree. The yarn for your next mermaid blanket sure does look like scales. Nice job on the one already finished.


Thank you so much ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was the suburb just before Sumner mainly, Mt Pleasant, so called and Redcliffs- but all the cliff top houses have had to be demolished, so much of the cliffs gave way.


Sorry to hear about the missing person and the homes, no doubt wonderful, but dangerous, that had to be destroyed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear about the missing person and the homes, no doubt wonderful, but dangerous, that had to be destroyed.


So far it is thought that at least one person has died.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene- that tree is a glorious colour! You have been busy with your knitting! Very beautiful for a mermaid.


Thank you. Taking a knitting break as I'm so tired from all the traveling, but don't really have time to take a break.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit.
> 
> Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow.
> 
> I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


The mermaid blanket is great, I love the color for the next one too. 
Love the tree, it's so pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Great mermaid tail! Also love the yarn for the second one. Pretty tree. We still have a lot of trees with leaves still on around here.


Thank you. 
We missed our prime viewing around here but our yard was the best we saw.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Taking a knitting break as I'm so tired from all the traveling, but don't really have time to take a break.


Hoping you recover quickly!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Kitchen sink, YAY!!! Christopher changed out my faucet last night so now I have a full sized one that reaches both sides of the sink, it seems a small thing when one has a functioning kitchen sink, but when one doesn't, we realize how much we take it for granted, and how much we use it. :sm24:


I'm so thrilled with my new faucet too. I finally get suds and it's such a small thing but I love it. So glad you are thrilled too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I used the slouch hat pattern Sorlenna kindly provided to make a hat for my Operation Christmas Child shoebox. Thank you, Sorlenna! It is alpaca but can't remember the brand.


That is so nice, and alpaca will be so nice and warm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have it in a spray bottle- there is nothing on the label to indicate the carrier- it is a matter of squirting it on the cockroach- it seems to deter most insects- I used it on a Queen Wasp a few weeks ago. 95mg/g concentration.


Great tip. I'd not heard that use for the oil. Thank you ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I used the slouch hat pattern Sorlenna kindly provided to make a hat for my Operation Christmas Child shoebox. Thank you, Sorlenna! It is alpaca but can't remember the brand.


That's so pretty, and looks soooo soft.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love it, Kaye!


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy.
> The aftershocks are swarming around magnitude 5, Auckland is possibly the least likely place in the country to get earthquakes- not that it would be impossible.


After shocks of 5. That is so strong. Not good at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo! Apparently there is a train trapped on the line north of Kaikoura. Lots of people are evacuated, I understand. Bronwen will definitely have been aware of this one.


I hope that they are able to get any passengers off the train, that would be terrifying. I bet, 7.5 is a big one to miss for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


I LOVE the flair! That is so beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, to my tree experts out there. Joy and any others who can tell me what these are. I will include some shots of leaves on the ground too of the one I know for sure. I thought the colored ones were all maple?


I don't know what they are but they sure are pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Beautiful tail, Daralene, and both are perfect yarns for them! You have been busy!


Thank you. You ladies are making my morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you, it works up pretty fast until you get to the 500+ stitches on the skirt. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great tip. I'd not heard that use for the oil. Thank you ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> After shocks of 5. That is so strong. Not good at all.


Agreed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they are able to get any passengers off the train, that would be terrifying. I bet, 7.5 is a big one to miss for sure.


I think it is a freight train.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So far it is thought that at least one person has died.


How sad. Mother Nature is so powerful and can be devastating at such times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it works up pretty fast until you get to the 500+ stitches on the skirt. lol


Mmmmm, that is quite a lot!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so thrilled with my new faucet too. I finally get suds and it's such a small thing but I love it. So glad you are thrilled too.


It does seem a small thing until it doesn't happen, then it's a big thing. lolol It's nice to be able to fill a pitcher on either side of the sink. lol Of course had I gotten the right faucet in the first place, I'd have had a full sized one all along instead of a pub/prep sink faucet. lol Christopher is going to put the pub sink in his bathroom, he needs a new faucet and likes the height of the pub one so he can fill buckets and stuff easily in his bathroom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How sad. Mother Nature is so powerful and can be devastating at such times.


That is true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The mermaid blanket is great, I love the color for the next one too.
> Love the tree, it's so pretty.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I LOVE the flair! That is so beautiful.


Thank you, that's my favorite part too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these slippers. --- sam http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/Rainbow-Striped-Knit-Slipper-Pattern


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you recover quickly!


I think if I get off the computer and lie down for a bit. Got up so early to say good-bye to DH. Now if he just calls to let me know he is there. Almost 5 1/2 hrs. now since he left. Must be construction. Rehearsals start at 1pm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mmmmm, that is quite a lot!


That's what I thought too. lol And it's only the 12-18 month size, I don't even want to know how many stitches it would be on the 4-5, well, let me see, just for kicks and giggles... Oh 7/8 is the largest size and the 3rd tier is 656 stitches. :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think if I get off the computer and lie down for a bit. Got up so early to say good-bye to DH. Now if he just calls to let me know he is there. Almost 5 1/2 hrs. now since he left. Must be construction. Rehearsals start at 1pm.


Hoping you have a good rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I thought too. lol And it's only the 12-18 month size, I don't even want to know how many stitches it would be on the 4-5, well, let me see, just for kicks and giggles... Oh 7/8 is the largest size and the 3rd tier is 656 stitches. :sm06:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think if I get off the computer and lie down for a bit. Got up so early to say good-bye to DH. Now if he just calls to let me know he is there. Almost 5 1/2 hrs. now since he left. Must be construction. Rehearsals start at 1pm.


sweet dreams!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH is safely there so I'm unplugging the phone and getting some sleep. How good that will feel. Thank you for the sleep/nap wishes! It will be so refreshing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'm off to get a shower and put on real clothes, I suppose I should do some house work, but I did dishes and made David breakfast, so I think that covers the need to do for Sunday, at least until dinner. lol
And I want to get this dress finished today, we'll see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is over it as much as he is going to be - i see a some differences as does heidi but i don't think anyone would. he should have taken another week off for his concussion. he had to be macho and go back to work - i feel fine says he. --- sam



budasha said:


> Hope Heidi and Gary have a great time in Toledo. Is Gary completely over his accident?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats the same as us here.


Same here too and they're all emptied weekly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> he is over it as much as he is going to be - i see a some differences as does heidi but i don't think anyone would. he should have taken another week off for his concussion. he had to be macho and go back to work - i feel fine says he. --- sam


Yes, concussions can cause more problems than most of us realize.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am one of the strange ones - i don't have a cell phone. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty good service, just text in your order????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I know supposed to be napping but just had to show you this. Between laughing and gagging, I don't think I could knit with this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Margaret. I think I would like trying to make a pudding.


My recipe. I remembered when I read your comment that I had spotted the recipe in other years so should have it (thought it was packed still). So if I decide I need more and can find some bowls I am set to go!
*CHRISTMAS PUDDING*

225g/8ozs butter
225g/8ozs light brown sugar
5 eggs
1 Â½ cups soft white breadcrumbs (the small bowl with my stick blender is the best thing I have come across for making breadcrumbs)
225g/8ozs plain flour
1 pinch salt
1/2 teaspoon mixed spice
450gm/16ozs seeded raisins
650g/23ozs sultanas
100g/3 1/2ozs mixed peel
200g/7ozs currants
100g/3 1/2ozs chopped dates
50g/2ozs blanched almonds (I buy slivered to avoid chopping them)
100mls/1/3 cup brandy
Â½ cup milk.

Grease pudding basins and line base with greaseproof paper (waxed or whatever is around).
Cream the butter and sugar; add eggs one at a time, beating well after each one. Add breadcrumbs, sifted flour and spice. Stir in the fruit and almonds. Blend in the brandy and milk.
Place in the bowls, cover with two layers of greaseproof paper and two layers of foil. Tie down securely with string (some basins have lids already. I just put these on without any paper). Place in large pans of boiling water coming half way up the bowl. Cover and cook for 4 to 6 hours (depending on size of pudding).
Alternate cooking-place in steamer over a saucepan of boiling water and for cook for 6 to 8 hours depending on size. Longer is better.
The most important thing here is to avoid boiling the pans dry, refill with boiling water as needed - not good for either the puds or the saucepans!

Allow to cool overnight. I then wrap them in greaseproof paper and foil. Store in a cool dry place (NOT fridge or freezer- want them to mature and they wonât this way). They keep very well often I use them the next year so that they are at least 1 year old. (They can be stored in the basin, but all mine are metal of some description and Iâm not sure about leaving them sitting in it for over 13 months. If I know it will be used I will leave it in the basin or if I had a non-metal one which I wasnât likely to be wanting in the meantime.)

To serve return to pudding basin. Heat in the same way as cooked it but for 2-3 hours this time. This time is necessary (and more doesnât matter). Leftovers can be eaten cold or reheated in the microwave.
Turn out of the basin prior to serving. Just prior to eating can flambÃ© the pudding with brandy.

We serve it with an egg custard. But any combination of the following can be used any custard, brandy sauce, cream, ice-cream.

Raisins, sultanas and currants are all from grapes. But different grapes and hence taste different and different sizes. Raisins are a fair size, sultanas in between and currants tiny. Just looked at Wikipedia and they say that raisin is any dried grape in the US.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Upgraded now to 7.5 magnitude for the initial quake.


Oh dear. Haven't heard anything on our news yet, though I must say I haven't listened to the radio much today. Hope there will not be too many casualties.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Kitchen sink, YAY!!! Christopher changed out my faucet last night so now I have a full sized one that reaches both sides of the sink, it seems a small thing when one has a functioning kitchen sink, but when one doesn't, we realize how much we take it for granted, and how much we use it. :sm24:


No just a laundry sink! but works fine (and especially after no sink big enough fo rso long it makes it seem wonderful!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I used the slouch hat pattern Sorlenna kindly provided to make a hat for my Operation Christmas Child shoebox. Thank you, Sorlenna! It is alpaca but can't remember the brand.


Looks good- I assume it is easily washable?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would really like to see some of the original macgyver - but i do enjoy this one - the story line is pretty weak but i enjoy seeing what macgyver can do to get out of trouble. i usually record it and watch it on saturday when there is very little on television. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks Liz did have a couple while I watched Macgyver with youngest son . Still not sure whether I like it or not but I keep watching it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


That looks like it would be fun for a little girl with the swirling skirt.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I use reusable bags too always have . Plastic bags used to be free here but now cost 5p which isn't much and still won't deter people from using them


But apparently since they started charging 5p the use of plastic bags has gone down by about 80%.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It does seem a small thing until it doesn't happen, then it's a big thing. lolol It's nice to be able to fill a pitcher on either side of the sink. lol Of course had I gotten the right faucet in the first place, I'd have had a full sized one all along instead of a pub/prep sink faucet. lol Christopher is going to put the pub sink in his bathroom, he needs a new faucet and likes the height of the pub one so he can fill buckets and stuff easily in his bathroom.


The tap in our laundry can be extended- not as far as we would have liked but easier to fill buckets etc as can sit them on the bench instead of in the sink and then needing to lift them over the sink.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh dear. Haven't heard anything on our news yet, though I must say I haven't listened to the radio much today. Hope there will not be too many casualties.


Haven't even tried listening overnight. The station I listen to won't have a news until 6.
At 4.15 I'm trying to decide whether to go to bed or wait for David to get up. Couldn't sleep when I went earlier so got up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i am back to normal whatever that is. lol My energy level come and goes but i have gotten used to that. thanks for asking --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > nanny - darowil did a workshop on knitting socks - you can find it in the list of workshops and you can also go here - http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm --- sam[/quote
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> But apparently since they started charging 5p the use of plastic bags has gone down by about 80%.


Late 90s Tesco I think it was (maybe Sainsburys) gave you a 1p refund for every bag you took. I used to take a large bag which saved them about 5 bags but I only got 1p for it No financial incentive there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful sonja - love the color. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Try sockit2me (KPer ) basic sock pattern . That's the one I've been using its so easy . It is cuff down though and he has pictures showing you exactly how they should look . Just click on his avatar and look through his topics the pattern is there
> I've just finished these blue/ grey ones using this pattern


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanette (rookie retiree) gave me her smoothie blender and it works very nicely. i so appreciated it - i am firmly addicted to smoothies. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Just you and the pets, Sam! Are you still going to get a bullet blender, to make smoothies? We use ours every morning and it is so easy and small enough to be managable. My DH mixes vanilla ice cream with a scoope of Nature's Best 100% whey protein powder (gluten and lactose free) - Dutch chocolate - makes a delicious smoothie.
> He buys the protein powder on-line. - april


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where on line does he order his nature's best - i have been wanting to add something to my smoothies. chocolate would be great - i could handle that. i also use instant breakfast and ice cream and a little milk so i can get it through a straw. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Just you and the pets, Sam! Are you still going to get a bullet blender, to make smoothies? We use ours every morning and it is so easy and small enough to be managable. My DH mixes vanilla ice cream with a scoope of Nature's Best 100% whey protein powder (gluten and lactose free) - Dutch chocolate - makes a delicious smoothie.
> He buys the protein powder on-line. - april


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you pour brandy over it and light it? --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thanks, Martina!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your mermaid blanket is beautiful daralene - love the gold thread running through it. really anxious to see the next one - i love the yarn. none of our trees have gotten that bright this year - i would like a yarn that color. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit.
> 
> Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow.
> 
> I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a recipe binder, but I'm bad about just shoving pages into it and not putting them in the pockets, then wonder why I can't find anything. Great on finding your fruitcake recipe, I need to try making it one year. I agree with the mini loaf pan or even mini bundt pan idea, they do work well, I need some new ones, the one I had are toast.


Hmm. I had some mini bundt pans but they've vanished...I know they were in good shape, too. It's possible I gave them to one of the girls when she moved out but I don't remember. And I don't suppose those come in the disposable type. I'm sure I can find some pretty mini loaf pans.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


Beautiful. Arriana would love it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you pour brandy over it and light it? --- sam


Sure can- I've done it a few times. Only the brandy burns so the pud is still fine after.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, to my tree experts out there. Joy and any others who can tell me what these are. I will include some shots of leaves on the ground too of the one I know for sure. I thought the colored ones were all maple?


There are different types of maples. And some are hard wood, some are soft wood. After that, I have no clue!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

probably fifteen years ago the city of seattle banned plastic bags and all carry out boxes, trays, doggy bag boxes - had to be made with environmental safe products - in other words - paper products. you won't find any styrofoam or plastic containers within the city limits of seattle. lots of belly aching over it but it soon died down. --- sam



darowil said:


> They take any soft plastics- so biscuits packets, plastic from foods etc etc.
> Here in supermarkets if you don't have your own bags you have to pay for them- government rules. Only certain types of bags can be given out. Supermarkets don't use them, not sure if it is becuase it more profitable to have people buying bags from them than providing them free of charge or whether the government restrictions prevent them from doing so.
> Clothes shops almost always offer bags. And it is routine to only offer a bag here. I always get a shock when I go interstate where the same rules don't apply to find myself being given a bag for just one item. And still get very odd looks often when I say no the bag. In fact I have had assistants override me and give me one anyway. Interesting the different culture just from one state to the other.
> Even before the paying for bags came in I was carrying bags in my handbag (in fact I used to carry string bags with me in the mid 90s. What a pain they were with everything getting caught in them)- so I rarely find myself without one unless I get more than I expected.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit.
> 
> Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow.
> 
> I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


Mermaid blanket looks lovely! Glad you stayed home to get some rest.

Sending good thoughts for those affected by the earthquake.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> probably fifteen years ago the city of seattle banned plastic bags and all carry out boxes, trays, doggy bag boxes - had to be made with environmental safe products - in other words - paper products. you won't find any styrofoam or plastic containers within the city limits of seattle. lots of belly aching over it but it soon died down. --- sam


That was really progressive! Good on them.
People who come here from interstate can get annoyed by having to buy bags. And when I go interstate I usually bring back some bags as they are perfect size for kitchen rubbish! However not a good reason to keep.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> he is over it as much as he is going to be - i see a some differences as does heidi but i don't think anyone would. he should have taken another week off for his concussion. he had to be macho and go back to work - i feel fine says he. --- sam


When I told him at KAP that I was glad he was ok, he told me he knew that he would have some things he would have trouble with from it for the rest of his life. Can't remember exactly how he put it, but that is pretty close. I know when I had my concussion it took a long time to stop having issues, and was told I would have headaches the rest of my life from it. And I have trouble with words and memory, also sometimes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely oneapril - your stitches are so even. great color. --- sam



oneapril said:


> I used the slouch hat pattern Sorlenna kindly provided to make a hat for my Operation Christmas Child shoebox. Thank you, Sorlenna! It is alpaca but can't remember the brand.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are bins for glass, metal, paper & plastic in town here.
> I don't get many plastic shopping bags as I use the reusable ones, they can pack lots in them so they are easier to get everything to the house once I'm home. I keep what plastic bags I get as they are used when I take things places, vegetables, kids toys & clothes, etc.


I reuse them as small can garbage bags and for cleaning the cat boxes, as well as for bagging donation items. In California we had to pay for a bag at a grocery store but had the choice of paper, which I prefer if I have to take a bag from the store.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


That is adorable, Kaye; love the color and the ruffly skirt!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, to my tree experts out there. Joy and any others who can tell me what these are. I will include some shots of leaves on the ground too of the one I know for sure. I thought the colored ones were all maple?


Gorgeous photos, Daralene. I wonder if the tree with the berries is a locust?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Re McGyver (sp?), this is a remake, and I didn't care for it. The new version of character seems way too cocky and arrogant. I don't remember the original character as being like that.

Desert Joy, I love dogwoods. My father had to cut one down a couple of years ago and had two yarn bowls made from it for me. Love how they look and feel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great kaye - great color. anxious to see it finished. wonder if we could get a picture of the little girl wearing it? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> where on line does he order his nature's best - i have been wanting to add something to my smoothies. chocolate would be great - i could handle that. i also use instant breakfast and ice cream and a little milk so i can get it through a straw. --- sam


Sam, you can get protein powder at Walmart. I know they have vanilla and chocolate. If you get the vanilla, you can use whatever flavoring you want with it, without being stuck with one flavor all the time. And that will also give you some protein for they days you aren't hungry. Just check the ingredients listing in case there is something in it you shouldn't have. Just add a small scoop to you smoothies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was really progressive! Good on them.
> People who come here from interstate can get annoyed by having to buy bags. And when I go interstate I usually bring back some bags as they are perfect size for kitchen rubbish! However not a good reason to keep.


I take my own bags to Aldi, but not most anywhere else. We use the plastic grocery bags for DH's lunch bags, and for dirty bunny litter. And I line my small bathroom garbage cans with them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are so lucky to have such beautiful trees in your yard. i wouldn't want the job of raking them though. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, to my tree experts out there. Joy and any others who can tell me what these are. I will include some shots of leaves on the ground too of the one I know for sure. I thought the colored ones were all maple?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There is a switch on the fan to change the direction it turns for winter and summer circulation. It will push the warm air down in the winter and cool air up in the summer. Think I have the direction right. And you won't run it that long.
> 
> Glad your DD has a lead on a job. Sending good thought that she gets and likes it.


Yes, I'd already switched it, but sometimes just the moving air chills me (the workroom is always cold in winter). The shawls are dry, now need to weave in ends and find a button for the one. One is knit and the other crochet. I'm really pleased with the crochet one (like both but that one more).


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is quite a lot of building damage in Wellington, the Capital, at least chimneys affected- the full picture will emerge with the daylight.


We haven't been watching or listening to the news much recently, since the world seems to be going mad, but after reading your posts, we listened to the 6 o'clock BBC news. Apparently, there are now two people confirmed dead and a lot of infrastructure damage. I do hope that this is the worst of it, and not just the beginning.

Take care of yourself, Julie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I used the slouch hat pattern Sorlenna kindly provided to make a hat for my Operation Christmas Child shoebox. Thank you, Sorlenna! It is alpaca but can't remember the brand.


Lovely hat April


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know supposed to be napping but just had to show you this. Between laughing and gagging, I don't think I could knit with this.


I agree. Quite a funny concept, but I couldn't look at it all the time! Matthews bowl that pacer posted would be much more to my taste.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


Lovely dress Kaye Jo and a very pretty colour


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It's amazing what one finds if one digs long enough in the right places, I found fish food in my freezer... Yes, frozen fish food for the guppies. :sm12: I can't say, but I think it's been there at least 2 years, I guess the freezer really needed cleaned out.


 :sm24: I once found a bag of hamster bedding in the closet, years after we'd last had one. I had to clean off my desk so I could clean off the ironing board (that stuff went onto my desk) so I could put that away, then pin out the shawls and then put away the stuff on the desk! DD and I each need one of those separate little buildings for our art stuff (we share the room, so it gets rather crowded). If I ever get a house again, that is on my list of definite wants.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I used the slouch hat pattern Sorlenna kindly provided to make a hat for my Operation Christmas Child shoebox. Thank you, Sorlenna! It is alpaca but can't remember the brand.


Looks so soft! Alpaca is my favorite fiber. Color is wonderful, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I looked up the supermoon to see which night it was. Someone was saying how some believe they are linked to earthquakes and mentioned NZ. Read this soon after Julie telling us about the one in NZ!
It actually tonight our time. But when I got up at midnight I was amazed at how bright it was- and at that stage didn't realise that the moon was doing any significant. So even with our cloud cover it was very bright. 5.30 now I think I will head off to bed and if David wakes not too bad now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was trying to think what our trash man picks up. we have one green bin on wheels which is usually pretty full every week. i don't know how heidi and family generate so much trash. of course the first thing gary does when he gets home from work is to empty the trash cans in the house regardless of how much is in them. i know it hurts him that won't let him empty the bathroom and computer trash can but i can't see emptying it when there is only an inch or two on the bottom. it's all clean trash - it isn't going to smell so why empty it. everything else has to be taken to the werler's (our trash pickup company). anything burnable goes on the burn pile that gary light up once a year. not a very environmentally safe thing to do but what do i know. --- sam


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> My recipe. I remembered when I read your comment that I had spotted the recipe in other years so should have it (thought it was packed still). So if I decide I need more and can find some bowls I am set to go!
> *CHRISTMAS PUDDING*
> 
> 225g/8ozs butter
> ...


That is quite similar to my recipe, although yours has rather more eggs. I remember when I was a little girl, my grandma's recipe contained grated carrots, but I believe that was because, in the post-war period, dried fruit such as raisins and sultanas were hard to come by. The carrots were a quite successful substitute- at least we thought so at the time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are so lucky to have such beautiful trees in your yard. i wouldn't want the job of raking them though. --- sam


That's what lawnmowers and leaf blowers are for. Chop them up to turn them into fertilizer or blow them into a pile to be picked up or onto a tarp to gather them up and drag where needed to get rid of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

certainly different kind of yarn bowl. think i prefer matthew's. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I know supposed to be napping but just had to show you this. Between laughing and gagging, I don't think I could knit with this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was trying to think what our trash man picks up. we have one green bin on wheels which is usually pretty full every week. i don't know how heidi and family generate so much trash. of course the first thing gary does when he gets home from work is to empty the trash cans in the house regardless of how much is in them. i know it hurts him that won't let him empty the bathroom and computer trash can but i can't see emptying it when there is only an inch or two on the bottom. it's all clean trash - it isn't going to smell so why empty it. everything else has to be taken to the werler's (our trash pickup company). anything burnable goes on the burn pile that gary light up once a year. not a very environmentally safe thing to do but what do i know. --- sam


We usually take ours to the bin once a week! And only the kitchen is taken out then if it isn't full. The rest are left until they are full before putting them out. In summer it sometimes needs to go out more often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I'd already switched it, but sometimes just the moving air chills me (the workroom is always cold in winter). The shawls are dry, now need to weave in ends and find a button for the one. One is knit and the other crochet. I'm really pleased with the crochet one (like both but that one more).


I know what you mean. DH has one running all summer. And has one on at night until it gets cold enough I won't let him run it! Glad they are dry. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know supposed to be napping but just had to show you this. Between laughing and gagging, I don't think I could knit with this.


A KPer used to have this as her avatar and every time I saw it I said yuk ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy thanks for the recipe. --- sam



darowil said:


> My recipe. I remembered when I read your comment that I had spotted the recipe in other years so should have it (thought it was packed still). So if I decide I need more and can find some bowls I am set to go!
> *CHRISTMAS PUDDING*


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> But apparently since they started charging 5p the use of plastic bags has gone down by about 80%.


That is good news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful sonja - love the color. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, to my tree experts out there. Joy and any others who can tell me what these are. I will include some shots of leaves on the ground too of the one I know for sure. I thought the colored ones were all maple?


We have two of those with the red berries and thorns (which will go through a shoe if stepped on...ask me how I know :sm13: ). The landscaper told me that is pyracantha and berries are not for human consumption, though yes, the birds love them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good thought tami - thanks. meijer pharmacy has an entire shelf unit with nothing but protein and other types of powder additives. this way i could still do my fruit smoothies. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, you can get protein powder at Walmart. I know they have vanilla and chocolate. If you get the vanilla, you can use whatever flavoring you want with it, without being stuck with one flavor all the time. And that will also give you some protein for they days you aren't hungry. Just check the ingredients listing in case there is something in it you shouldn't have. Just add a small scoop to you smoothies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pictures? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I'd already switched it, but sometimes just the moving air chills me (the workroom is always cold in winter). The shawls are dry, now need to weave in ends and find a button for the one. One is knit and the other crochet. I'm really pleased with the crochet one (like both but that one more).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


Ooh, LOVE it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I looked up the supermoon to see which night it was. Someone was saying how some believe they are linked to earthquakes and mentioned NZ. Read this soon after Julie telling us about the one in NZ!
> It actually tonight our time. But when I got up at midnight I was amazed at how bright it was- and at that stage didn't realise that the moon was doing any significant. So even with our cloud cover it was very bright. 5.30 now I think I will head off to bed and if David wakes not too bad now.


Ive been breaking my neck to try and spot it too but it's now pouring down hear so I don't think I'll get to see it


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are so lucky to have such beautiful trees in your yard. i wouldn't want the job of raking them though. --- sam


We always mowed over ours. A couple of nice rains and they melt into the grass and make a good mulch/fertilizer.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A KPer used to have this as her avatar and every time I saw it I said yuk ????


Agreed! Blech.

I'll get some pictures of the shawls soon. I also might do the cookies today as I knitted last night instead.

We rode out for breakfast this morning with friends, and it was cold! I guess fall is finally here to stay.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I thought too. lol And it's only the 12-18 month size, I don't even want to know how many stitches it would be on the 4-5, well, let me see, just for kicks and giggles... Oh 7/8 is the largest size and the 3rd tier is 656 stitches. :sm06:


Can you direct me to the pattern; I'd like to make the size 6.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love hard sauce we have had on bread pudding.


Poledra65 said:


> We make Plum Pudding with Hard Sauce for Christmas, it's soooo yummy, Marla and I really need to start getting our supplies together for it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Daralene!


Cashmeregma said:


> That is so nice, and alpaca will be so nice and warm.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Kaye!


 Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty, and looks soooo soft.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> where on line does he order his nature's best - i have been wanting to add something to my smoothies. chocolate would be great - i could handle that. i also use instant breakfast and ice cream and a little milk so i can get it through a straw. --- sam


It is Nature's Best Isopure protein powder which he buys on Amazon. Dutch chocolate is the flavor we like. How nice of Jeanette to send you a smoothie maker! You are loved!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you Bonnie, if it is not a pain to post, I would appreciate your recipe. Thanks!


I will dig it out later today


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 3pm and I have been busy. 

Stripped the beds. Doing laundry. Dishes from yesterday done and put away. 

My bed was making crazy creaking sounds so I took mattress off and tightened all screws. Much better now. 

Have a cake in the cooling rack by the window cooling and a roast beef in the pan ready to go in soon. Greg is coming for supper. ☺

Great pics everyone. ????????????☝

Fan and Julie I am so relieved to hear you are both safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out these slippers. --- sam http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/Rainbow-Striped-Knit-Slipper-Pattern


Nice, slippers, a good way to use up bits of leftover sock yarn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am one of the strange ones - i don't have a cell phone. --- sam


You can text from your computer too, I used to text youngest son all the time. You just have to go to the service providers website, at least that's how it worked with Bell


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know supposed to be napping but just had to show you this. Between laughing and gagging, I don't think I could knit with this.


????????
Hope you get a good nap.
Great photos of the fall colours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> My recipe. I remembered when I read your comment that I had spotted the recipe in other years so should have it (thought it was packed still). So if I decide I need more and can find some bowls I am set to go!
> *CHRISTMAS PUDDING*
> 
> 225g/8ozs butter
> ...


I think here Yellow raisins & sultanas are the same thing but here the currants we get are actually dried currants


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh dear. Haven't heard anything on our news yet, though I must say I haven't listened to the radio much today. Hope there will not be too many casualties.


We just found it on CBC news, 2 confirmed casualties. The US news seems to still be too intent on dissecting the election results to talk of anything else????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is quite similar to my recipe, although yours has rather more eggs. I remember when I was a little girl, my grandma's recipe contained grated carrots, but I believe that was because, in the post-war period, dried fruit such as raisins and sultanas were hard to come by. The carrots were a quite successful substitute- at least we thought so at the time.


I think the recipe I use originally came from Scotland(Dads family). Or Ireland(Moms family) so maybe the same


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know supposed to be napping but just had to show you this. Between laughing and gagging, I don't think I could knit with this.


Yikes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have two of those with the red berries and thorns (which will go through a shoe if stepped on...ask me how I know :sm13: ). The landscaper told me that is pyracantha and berries are not for human consumption, though yes, the birds love them.


Here people have Mountain ash that has red berries. My DS has one by his deck, after the berries freeze, the birds eat them & get drunk, fall on his deck or hit the patio door.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you so much!



darowil said:


> My recipe. I remembered when I read your comment that I had spotted the recipe in other years so should have it (thought it was packed still). So if I decide I need more and can find some bowls I am set to go!
> *CHRISTMAS PUDDING*
> 
> 225g/8ozs butter
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, cute dress, can't wait to see it done.
April, nice hat

Julie & Fan, glad you are on high ground .& hope all your friends &fmaily are OK

Sun is shineing now but had a bit of rain overnight so no combining again????
I think there were some other things I was going to comment but will think of it later.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> lovely oneapril - your stitches are so even. great color. --- sam


Thank you, Sam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> Lovely hat April


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you! And thanks for the instructions!


Sorlenna said:


> Looks so soft! Alpaca is my favorite fiber. Color is wonderful, too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So cute!!


pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 3pm and I have been busy.
> 
> Stripped the beds. Doing laundry. Dishes from yesterday done and put away.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, cute dress, can't wait to see it done.
> April, nice hat
> 
> Julie & Fan, glad you are on high ground .& hope all your friends &fmaily are OK
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, gorgeous colors. Miss Fall in the northeast.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


Oh my goodness! Adorable! DD and I each got a Christmas ornament knitted in Peru several years ago and we love them. Mine is a llama dancer and hers is a very chubby polar bear. :sm02: The style is similar.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, sounds like the earthquake itself did a great deal of damage. Healing energy for the people and for your country.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, beautiful job, my goodness that looks like a LOT of stitches.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here people have Mountain ash that has red berries. My DS has one by his deck, after the berries freeze, the birds eat them & get drunk, fall on his deck or hit the patio door.


Rather like bears getting drunk on fermenting apples! You'd think they would know better!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Rather like bears getting drunk on fermenting apples! You'd think they would know better!


Perhaps they enjoy it! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, how special that your dad had yarn bowls made for you from his dogwood. I love dogwoods too, had one in my front yard when kids were little. And yes, I think that is a pyracantha. The quail, ravens and other birds love the berries. 
Daralene, see the magnolia leaves but can't I.d. Other leaves. I bookmarked pic to show Al later. Perhaps he can I.d.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Daralene,
I think all your trees are maples. I have 2 by the house that turn yellow and one in the backyard that turns orange and red. I wish I had taken a picture of that one this year - it looked like it was on fire! 
The tree with the berries is probably a Hawthorn - I have one of those, too, and it looks just like that. Nasty thorns! The birds like the berries.

Well, I have to get out of my nice, comfy chair and change my clothes. We are driving up to Geneva to meet our friends from Texas and have dinner with them. Have to leave in 15 minutes, so better get going. Hugs to all!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, great puppets. Heck, I'd like them, always had a weakness for puppets.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, nice job on hat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, this site may help,
http://garden.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Maple_Tree_Identification


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh dear. Haven't heard anything on our news yet, though I must say I haven't listened to the radio much today. Hope there will not be too many casualties.


Only two so far, Angela, the worst hit areas are very sparsely populated- it has definitely been on the British news because I have heard from Cousin Bill in Edinburgh.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Here in Australia, most RSLs organise a service for people to attend at the various cenotaph sites. Also our main TV stations cover the biggest services and many of the radio stations do a short 5 to 10 broadcast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mermaid blanket looks lovely! Glad you stayed home to get some rest.
> 
> Sending good thoughts for those affected by the earthquake.


Fortunately it is mostly shaken nerves, although there is also buildings that have suffered.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, here's your giggle for today, Al looked a long time at the pics, then laughed and said to me "I don't know what to tell you, I feel stupid." I join him. I can't tell either! And I've taken several tree identification field classes in all seasons! Guess we will just enjoy glorious color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We haven't been watching or listening to the news much recently, since the world seems to be going mad, but after reading your posts, we listened to the 6 o'clock BBC news. Apparently, there are now two people confirmed dead and a lot of infrastructure damage. I do hope that this is the worst of it, and not just the beginning.
> 
> Take care of yourself, Julie.


Thanks, Chris! yes two known to have died- bad landslides and so on.
We seem to be going in more for Thunderstorms and the occasional twister.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


These are fun!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


How cute are they. Bella will love them and have lots of fun with them. A perfect gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 3pm and I have been busy.
> 
> Stripped the beds. Doing laundry. Dishes from yesterday done and put away.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, cute dress, can't wait to see it done.
> April, nice hat
> 
> Julie & Fan, glad you are on high ground .& hope all your friends &fmaily are OK
> ...


All mine appear to be okay! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sounds like the earthquake itself did a great deal of damage. Healing energy for the people and for your country.


It is a large part of the South Island affected, as well as the Lower North Island,so I guess it will take some time to know the full effect. Thank you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Yes, had not realised how stressed I was getting with the share situation. Just little things were staring to niggle at me, like being told my share of utilities without being shown the actual bill, was making me wonder if the split was really 1/3 for me and 2/3 for the 2 upstairs. Also, with the arrival of her son, felt really like an outsider in my own home, felt not trusted. It went from come up anytime to ringing before come up and being made to feel that I was invading their space.

Now no one can make me feel unwelcome iny own home. Also, I am not limited when I do things by considering whether someone is asleep upstairs. Down side, my power cist is all my own, but I have a plan where I pay so much each fortnight, thus getting much lower bill each quarter. Smart way for me, and more easy afforded.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Only thing I miss is the lovely sea breeze, really. Am getting back my love of all crafts, going through the cross stitch mags has shown me how much I miss doing that.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5pm and Gage is eating. He won't eat meat so I made him some poutine. Roast for Greg and I. 

Made my cake and it is in the fridge. 

Roast just went in.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> G
> 
> I wanted to try my hand at socks. Any suggestions for a good tutorial? I bought some very pretty self striping yarn called Happy Feet. I thought a hand made pair would be nice for my girls' gift bags for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Might I suggest Soleful Socks without which start in the centre of the sole and build up around the foot before climbing the legs. Advantage is no risking holes when turning the heels, much easier if you have not made socks before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


Oh dear! have you got any of that knitting graph paper that gives you a better idea how it will knit up- because it's not squares?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5pm and Gage is eating. He won't eat meat so I made him some poutine. Roast for Greg and I.
> 
> Made my cake and it is in the fridge.
> 
> Roast just went in.


It all looks good, Mel!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


Yes, I am afraid you were right, Sonja - when I had only seen the picture, before I read your text, my immediate thought was 'ducks'. Well, that is just the way it is, we all have our failures. In fact, with colour work, I have more misses than hits, so I look to you as a bit of an expert in that field! I am sure you will get it sorted and I look forward to seeing the final, successful version! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! have you got any of that knitting graph paper that gives you a better idea how it will knit up- because it's not squares?


I draw v shapes in the squares to give me some idea what it will look like


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I am afraid you were right, Sonja - when I had only seen the picture, before I read your text, my immediate thought was 'ducks'. Well, that is just the way it is, we all have our failures. In fact, with colour work, I have more misses than hits, so I look to you as a bit of an expert in that field! I am sure you will get it sorted and I look forward to seeing the final, successful version! :sm24:


I will try again I didn't like the hat any way want to make it taller and take away the top row to give smaller carrot or maybe Swiss darning for the carrot . Will think about it tomorrow


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> your mermaid blanket is beautiful daralene - love the gold thread running through it. really anxious to see the next one - i love the yarn. none of our trees have gotten that bright this year - i would like a yarn that color. --- sam


Thank you Sam. I have loved some of the deep russet browns too and pictured yarn in that color. My Pfeilraupe shawl is i. That dark russet color.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> There are different types of maples. And some are hard wood, some are soft wood. After that, I have no clue!


I didn't realize that. Wonder if they all give maple syrup?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Mermaid blanket looks lovely! Glad you stayed home to get some rest.
> 
> Sending good thoughts for those affected by the earthquake.


Thank you Sorlenna. Wish I could see all the wonderful things you are working on. Best wishes to DD on finding a job that she likes and one that pays with benefits too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Gorgeous photos, Daralene. I wonder if the tree with the berries is a locust?


Do they have very strong, hard, sharp needles?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> you are so lucky to have such beautiful trees in your yard. i wouldn't want the job of raking them though. --- sam


I'm afraid we use your technique most of the time. Hoping when they mow the lawn it gets them and the rest go with the wind.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I agree. Quite a funny concept, but I couldn't look at it all the time! Matthews bowl that pacer posted would be much more to my taste.


Yes, I loved Matthew's bowl too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We have two of those with the red berries and thorns (which will go through a shoe if stepped on...ask me how I know :sm13: ). The landscaper told me that is pyracantha and berries are not for human consumption, though yes, the birds love them.


Oh my Sorlenna, that would hurt. We cut the lower branches off for the grandchildren and the lawnmower guy. Don't want anyone losing an eye. Oh that hurts just saying it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


How adorable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 3pm and I have been busy.
> 
> Stripped the beds. Doing laundry. Dishes from yesterday done and put away.
> 
> ...


You sure accomplished a lot as opposed to my being on the couch all day, other than a run to the grocery store.

Hope all goes well. I could smell the roast all the way here. Smells good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here people have Mountain ash that has red berries. My DS has one by his deck, after the berries freeze, the birds eat them & get drunk, fall on his deck or hit the patio door.


What a riot. That is too funny. ????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????
> Hope you get a good nap.
> Great photos of the fall colours.


Don't know why I couldn't sleep. Bet I fall asleep early tonight, but will get a late phone call from DH, so will be tired agin tomorrow. At least I'll see the super moon, I hope.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, gorgeous colors. Miss Fall in the northeast.


come visit me some year and we'll drive through the Finger Lakes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Rather like bears getting drunk on fermenting apples! You'd think they would know better!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


Sorry you'd to undo so much work but the scary ducks did make me laugh. So thanks for the giggle.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


I like ducks in hats! Really thought it cute, but if you're going for snowmen, well, I see why you'd frog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, how special that your dad had yarn bowls made for you from his dogwood. I love dogwoods too, had one in my front yard when kids were little. And yes, I think that is a pyracantha. The quail, ravens and other birds love the berries.
> Daralene, see the magnolia leaves but can't I.d. Other leaves. I bookmarked pic to show Al later. Perhaps he can I.d.


Yes, such a special thing. I didn't know dogwoods got big enough to carve things from. One of my favorite trees, but I love them all. 
Thank you Joy and others for the tree identity game.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Daralene,
> I think all your trees are maples. I have 2 by the house that turn yellow and one in the backyard that turns orange and red. I wish I had taken a picture of that one this year - it looked like it was on fire!
> The tree with the berries is probably a Hawthorn - I have one of those, too, and it looks just like that. Nasty thorns! The birds like the berries.
> 
> Well, I have to get out of my nice, comfy chair and change my clothes. We are driving up to Geneva to meet our friends from Texas and have dinner with them. Have to leave in 15 minutes, so better get going. Hugs to all!!


Think you nailed the trees, well. It literally. 
Have fun with your friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, this site may help,
> http://garden.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Maple_Tree_Identification


Great site. Sure answers that there are many types of maple trees. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, here's your giggle for today, Al looked a long time at the pics, then laughed and said to me "I don't know what to tell you, I feel stupid." I join him. I can't tell either! And I've taken several tree identification field classes in all seasons! Guess we will just enjoy glorious color.


Like your solution.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely work ladies.
I've been reading the posts and listening and watching news re the earthquakes.
We are due to travel down there on holidays for Christmas, so will be checking to find out if we can get there, and might have to 
Detour the area of coast which has been hit so badly. A very busy time for damage repairs. There's 140 knot winds predicted for Wellington today too, gotta feel for those on the ferries sitting in the harbour unable to dock due to wharf damage. 
Some horrible lowlifes have looted houses which have been evacuated, how sick is that!
Julie and I are safe, but terribly worried for our fellow Kiwis with this. Love to you all from the very shaky isles.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


What a laugh from this. I can see what you mean. You are so adventurous and creative.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, such a special thing. I didn't know dogwoods got big enough to carve things from. One of my favorite trees, but I love them all.
> Thank you Joy and others for the tree identity game.


The bowls are about 6 1/2" across, a good size for me. I can't find the pictures of them! I'll take another and hope my phone sends them to me ( have to try sending the shawl pics again too).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The bowls are about 6 1/2" across, a good size for me. I can't find the pictures of them! I'll take another and hope my phone sends them to me ( have to try sending the shawl pics again too).


Look forward to seeing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


Aren't they gorgeous? I've got an alpaca and a parrot that I got in a shop selling alpaca yarn- wonder if it came from somewhere like Ecuador? One of those looks a lot like my alpaca though darker.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


I agree they do look like ducks-but they look cute. Shame yu felt the need to pull them out- you could have done a ducks body instead. Undoing stranded knitting is very time consuming indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, had not realised how stressed I was getting with the share situation. Just little things were staring to niggle at me, like being told my share of utilities without being shown the actual bill, was making me wonder if the split was really 1/3 for me and 2/3 for the 2 upstairs. Also, with the arrival of her son, felt really like an outsider in my own home, felt not trusted. It went from come up anytime to ringing before come up and being made to feel that I was invading their space.
> 
> Now no one can make me feel unwelcome iny own home. Also, I am not limited when I do things by considering whether someone is asleep upstairs. Down side, my power cist is all my own, but I have a plan where I pay so much each fortnight, thus getting much lower bill each quarter. Smart way for me, and more easy afforded.


Sure sounds like overall the move was good for you. With less stress you may start to feel better health wise as well. Becuase you've been in stressful living situations for a long time haven't you?
Certainly sounds a better option having a place of your own where you don't rely on others for things etc. And not feeling you need to be beholden to them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Might I suggest Soleful Socks without which start in the centre of the sole and build up around the foot before climbing the legs. Advantage is no risking holes when turning the heels, much easier if you have not made socks before.


Though they do take more concentration- and don't help to learn the basic sock construction as they are made a totally different way. I love knitting that style but they do need more thought.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lovely work ladies.
> I've been reading the posts and listening and watching news re the earthquakes.
> We are due to travel down there on holidays for Christmas, so will be checking to find out if we can get there, and might have to
> Detour the area of coast which has been hit so badly. A very busy time for damage repairs. There's 140 knot winds predicted for Wellington today too, gotta feel for those on the ferries sitting in the harbour unable to dock due to wharf damage.
> ...


With those winds it will be horrid on the harbour- but then again Wellington is always windy isn't it? Just not that windy. Guess they'll need to either find some way to get them off the harbour or head back to the South Island.
It really is terrible how others will take advantage of peoples misfortune.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Try sockit2me (KPer ) basic sock pattern . That's the one I've been using its so easy . It is cuff down though and he has pictures showing you exactly how they should look . Just click on his avatar and look through his topics the pattern is there
> I've just finished these blue/ grey ones using this pattern


Thank you, Sonja. I love your socks! They look amazing and quite professional. Hope mine turn out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I looked up the supermoon to see which night it was. Someone was saying how some believe they are linked to earthquakes and mentioned NZ. Read this soon after Julie telling us about the one in NZ!
> It actually tonight our time. But when I got up at midnight I was amazed at how bright it was- and at that stage didn't realise that the moon was doing any significant. So even with our cloud cover it was very bright. 5.30 now I think I will head off to bed and if David wakes not too bad now.


According to the Moon Free App on my phone the full moon is in 13 hours and 56 minutes Sam's time. It is 99.4856% full. Sam and I are in the same time zone.

Out my front door. Light on the left is a street light.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was trying to think what our trash man picks up. we have one green bin on wheels which is usually pretty full every week. i don't know how heidi and family generate so much trash. of course the first thing gary does when he gets home from work is to empty the trash cans in the house regardless of how much is in them. i know it hurts him that won't let him empty the bathroom and computer trash can but i can't see emptying it when there is only an inch or two on the bottom. it's all clean trash - it isn't going to smell so why empty it. everything else has to be taken to the werler's (our trash pickup company). anything burnable goes on the burn pile that gary light up once a year. not a very environmentally safe thing to do but what do i know. --- sam


Our green bin can have paper, cardboard, glass, and plastic in it. If it's a plastic container I don't think it matters anymore what the number inside the recycle symbol is. Used to be it could only be 1 or 2. Now we can put in 5 & 6.

I agree with empty when full unless it smells.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tonight is the night here. Though last night (well this morning) I did go and see it before I worked out which night it was. There was some pink like sunsets with all the clouds round it- looked stunning like don't have a camera other than my iPhone.

Sur eis bright in your photo Tami.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Got a load out of Dallas Friday afternoon. Had the weekend to get it to Rutherfordton, NC. Read Gwen's post about the forest fires. Looks like I'm far enough east although Lure Lake is on the same road west a piece. Most of the smoke seems to be blown westward. 

Have had difficulties reading as cell service isn't the greatest where I've been. Like all the pics that have been posted. Hope things settle down in New Zealand. Glad you two are up higher and not in the earthquake zone. 

Not much knitting done. The hat is knitted; don't know why I said crochet last week. Need to get some larger size chaigoo needles. The 9 works okay, just wish the cable was shorter. Have to do magic loop or traveling loop. Looking into getting the book for the Solefull Socks. Seems interesting. 

Sam and I saw finger puppets at the yarn store in Grand Rapids. May have to go back and buy a few. Didn't see where they were made. Bella will enjoy the ones you bought, Mary. 

Woke up before 5 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. Still had 250 miles to drive. Have to deliver before 8 in the morning so may head to bed early tonight. 

Warm thought with all. Prayers for those who need them. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> good thought tami - thanks. meijer pharmacy has an entire shelf unit with nothing but protein and other types of powder additives. this way i could still do my fruit smoothies. --- sam


Yes you could! I will have to read the labels carefully. Wednesday Amber, Arriana and I went and taught my niece how to make bread. She can do quick breads, but has never been able to get a yeast bread to come out right. She learned to bake and cook with a handful of this, a pinch of that. She makes "healthy" cookies for her DH and girls. Based on a chocolate chip cookie dough, then start adding to it. There is protein powder, peanut butter, dried fruit and can't remember what all else in it. I took my kitchen scale and we wrote a recipe. I won't be trying the ones that will go in the oven in an hour (pound cake in the oven now) as there is chunky peanut butter in this batch. I brought home some of the dough to bake for DH. We had to leave to pick up Arriana's big brother from school. Have not gotten them baked yet. Amber baked hers that evening. Damien loves them. Well, Amber ate 2 and thinks there is sucrolose in the protein powder, which is an artificial sugar. We both are allergic to all artificial sweeteners. In fact, with her heart issues that she had a couple of years ago, she is not allowed any, as it makes her heart race. It wires me big time, so is probably doing the same to me. So just be sure you check labels if you need to. DN and her DH did the math. 2 of her cookies qualifies as a complete meal. That is how healthy they are!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


Those are so cute. Bella will love them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just found it on CBC news, 2 confirmed casualties. The US news seems to still be too intent on dissecting the election results to talk of anything else????


And I wish they would quit dissecting it!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good morning, Joanne (my middle name!). To help keep the contractors dust out of the rest of the house, block off the return air duct that is in the kitchen so the dust doesn't get circulated through the furnace duct work. Also be sure to change the filter on the furnace when they are done. Clogged filters will make the furnace work harder.
> 
> Socks are very easy! I don't have a tutorial to recommend but I learned on Ann Norling's basic adult sock pattern. Just remember that socks are tubes (sleeves!) with a heel and toe. If you take a basic sock pattern and do exactly as it says without thinking it over, you will do fine. And you can pm me with questions if you want/need to!


Thanks so much, Tami! I never thought about the filters. I will definitely have them replaced. As for the socks, you will probably be hearing from me!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5pm and Gage is eating. He won't eat meat so I made him some poutine. Roast for Greg and I.
> 
> Made my cake and it is in the fridge.
> 
> Roast just went in.


Hey! That's my pan! What is poutine? Enjoy your roast. Looks good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't realize that. Wonder if they all give maple syrup?


As far as I know, yes. My cousin makes it. I know he taps both hard and soft maples, and said once it gets too warm, he can't use the sap from the hard maples. Forget why.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tonight is the night here. Though last night (well this morning) I did go and see it before I worked out which night it was. There was some pink like sunsets with all the clouds round it- looked stunning like don't have a camera other than my iPhone.
> 
> Sur eis bright in your photo Tami.


Yes, it's very bright.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hey! That's my pan! What is poutine? Enjoy your roast. Looks good.


Roast was delicious☺☺
Cake was a hit????

Poutine is french fries with poutine sauce poured over it and cheese melted on it. At least my version.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thanks so much, Tami! I never thought about the filters. I will definitely have them replaced. As for the socks, you will probably be hearing from me!!!


Happy to help if I can!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woke up at 2 am this morning with a stuffy nose and sore throat. Been stuffy all day.????


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i am back to normal whatever that is. lol My energy level come and goes but i have gotten used to that. thanks for asking --- sam


Thanks, Sam! Good to see you and to know that you are feeling a little better everyday.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Can anyone get onto Julie (Lurker2) please. New Zealand was hit by a big bad earthquake just after midnight their time. This was even worse than the one a few years ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can anyone get onto Julie (Lurker2) please. New Zealand was hit by a big bad earthquake just after midnight their time. This was even worse than the one a few years ago.


Julie has been posting. Neither her nor Fan are anywhere near the earthquake.
Worse in size but not in damage as in a much less populated area.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Might I suggest Soleful Socks without which start in the centre of the sole and build up around the foot before climbing the legs. Advantage is no risking holes when turning the heels, much easier if you have not made socks before.


Soleful Socks? Is this a pattern or a book I should look for? 
Thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know supposed to be napping but just had to show you this. Between laughing and gagging, I don't think I could knit with this.


That's too funny, definitely a conversation starter. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No just a laundry sink! but works fine (and especially after no sink big enough fo rso long it makes it seem wonderful!).


Definitely big enough to handle the job. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks like it would be fun for a little girl with the swirling skirt.


I think so too, of course she really needs to start walking without her walker first, but will definitely be cute. :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Soleful Socks? Is this a pattern or a book I should look for?
> Thanks!


Yes, Google Soleful Socks and you will see them. Not at home so cannot tell you who the designer is, sorry


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The tap in our laundry can be extended- not as far as we would have liked but easier to fill buckets etc as can sit them on the bench instead of in the sink and then needing to lift them over the sink.


That makes a lot of sense, wash sinks have such high sides that lifting a full bucket out would be hard on the back, I'll have to remember that idea when I finally get my laundry room in downstairs, right now the laundry is in my kitchen, while handy, it's not my prefered location for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I draw v shapes in the squares to give me some idea what it will look like


It is not quite the same!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Julie has been posting. Neither her nor Fan are anywhere near the earthquake.
> Worse in size but not in damage as in a much less populated area.


Yes, spoke to Julie just after I posted this.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a photo of some of my roses to cheer us up from the crazy things happening today.
The lemon and pink splashed one is called Claude Monet and is 6 inches across, smells lovely too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of some of my roses to cheer us up from the crazy things happening today.
> The lemon and pink splashed one is called Claude Monet and is 6 inches across, smells lovely too.


Very lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I had some mini bundt pans but they've vanished...I know they were in good shape, too. It's possible I gave them to one of the girls when she moved out but I don't remember. And I don't suppose those come in the disposable type. I'm sure I can find some pretty mini loaf pans.


You never know these days, I think I've seen some, but I couldn't say for sure. The mini loaf pans are probably a much better bet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> That is adorable, Kaye; love the color and the ruffly skirt!!!


Thank you, it is fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks great kaye - great color. anxious to see it finished. wonder if we could get a picture of the little girl wearing it? --- sam


Thank you, I'll ask, it will be around Christmas though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I agree. Quite a funny concept, but I couldn't look at it all the time! Matthews bowl that pacer posted would be much more to my taste.


I agree!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely dress Kaye Jo and a very pretty colour


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: I once found a bag of hamster bedding in the closet, years after we'd last had one. I had to clean off my desk so I could clean off the ironing board (that stuff went onto my desk) so I could put that away, then pin out the shawls and then put away the stuff on the desk! DD and I each need one of those separate little buildings for our art stuff (we share the room, so it gets rather crowded). If I ever get a house again, that is on my list of definite wants.


LOL! I need a room for sewing, a room for knitting... I think I'm going to call the electrician and have him give me a quote for the basement and then I'll just move my craft room down there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We usually take ours to the bin once a week! And only the kitchen is taken out then if it isn't full. The rest are left until they are full before putting them out. In summer it sometimes needs to go out more often.


I usually just dump whatever is in all the other trashcans into the kitchen trash whenever I take it out, the only trashcan that I take the bag out of besides the kitchen is the bathroom since everything else usually just yarn, thread, or paper.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I made the cookies and oh are they good. You can find the recipe easily by googling cowboy cookies.

My phone is still not sending the pictures! I'll try to post from there, but that might not work either. Sometimes these devices seem to have minds of their own. Bother.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, not to worry, your knits are some of the loveliest I've seen here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, Claude Monet is a beautiful rose with a beautiful name.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Woke up at 2 am this morning with a stuffy nose and sore throat. Been stuffy all day.????


Sorry to hear that. Dry air in the apartment, maybe? Hope that is all it is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can anyone get onto Julie (Lurker2) please. New Zealand was hit by a big bad earthquake just after midnight their time. This was even worse than the one a few years ago.


Julie and Fan are both fine. Julie and Fan both have posted. They are on high ground so no tsunami worries, and have not been hit with the quakes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know what you mean. DH has one running all summer. And has one on at night until it gets cold enough I won't let him run it! Glad they are dry. Looking forward to pics.


David has a fan on alllll the time, even in the dead of winter, I've resorted to extra quilts, very irritating but I turn it off when he's on the road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, LOVE it!


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of some of my roses to cheer us up from the crazy things happening today.
> The lemon and pink splashed one is called Claude Monet and is 6 inches across, smells lovely too.


Very pretty! Love roses, especially those who still have their scent. We always smell them when we see them blooming somewhere. Especially if they are blooming when we are looking at bushes to buy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I need a room for sewing, a room for knitting... I think I'm going to call the electrician and have him give me a quote for the basement and then I'll just move my craft room down there.


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


Those are so cute and very well done, great score, Bella will love them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David has a fan on alllll the time, even in the dead of winter, I've resorted to extra quilts, very irritating but I turn it off when he's on the road.


I get teased for having the blankets pulled up around my ears! :sm09: He hasn't turned it on in the bedroom for a few days, thankfully!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love hard sauce we have had on bread pudding.


Ooh, me too, we used to have a place in Kodiak that made the best bread pudding with hard sauce, yummmmm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 3pm and I have been busy.
> 
> Stripped the beds. Doing laundry. Dishes from yesterday done and put away.
> 
> ...


You certainly have accomplished a lot today, have a great time at dinner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here people have Mountain ash that has red berries. My DS has one by his deck, after the berries freeze, the birds eat them & get drunk, fall on his deck or hit the patio door.


:sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, beautiful job, my goodness that looks like a LOT of stitches.


Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments. 
It is a lot of stitches, for a little girls dress anyway, lol it took me around 30min+ to bind off the skirt. The 80 stitches for the sleeve is not many comparatively. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Rather like bears getting drunk on fermenting apples! You'd think they would know better!


 :sm23:

One would think so, but maybe they just have too much fun. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, had not realised how stressed I was getting with the share situation. Just little things were staring to niggle at me, like being told my share of utilities without being shown the actual bill, was making me wonder if the split was really 1/3 for me and 2/3 for the 2 upstairs. Also, with the arrival of her son, felt really like an outsider in my own home, felt not trusted. It went from come up anytime to ringing before come up and being made to feel that I was invading their space.
> 
> Now no one can make me feel unwelcome iny own home. Also, I am not limited when I do things by considering whether someone is asleep upstairs. Down side, my power cist is all my own, but I have a plan where I pay so much each fortnight, thus getting much lower bill each quarter. Smart way for me, and more easy afforded.


Yes, you should never feel unwelcome in your home, and you should have been given a copy of all bills. 
It sounds like you have a very good plan going, we get our electric, gas, etc bills once a month and have to pay them, so you all's quarterly billing sounds very stressful to work out. Every fortnight would be much easier I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


LOL! I imediately though DUCKS, they are cute! But definitely not snowmen. lol Not a disaster, just a detour. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5pm and Gage is eating. He won't eat meat so I made him some poutine. Roast for Greg and I.
> 
> Made my cake and it is in the fridge.
> 
> Roast just went in.


YUM!!! Gage doesn't know what he's missing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my Sorlenna, that would hurt. We cut the lower branches off for the grandchildren and the lawnmower guy. Don't want anyone losing an eye. Oh that hurts just saying it.


I stepped on a Mesquite thorn once, it went through my flip flop and I had to get a screwdriver and pry the the flipflop off before getting the thorn out of it, I can only say, it hurt like holy ___ and I am very glad that we do not have them here. The woods great for grilling and bbq but not for tires or feet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> According to the Moon Free App on my phone the full moon is in 13 hours and 56 minutes Sam's time. It is 99.4856% full. Sam and I are in the same time zone.
> 
> Out my front door. Light on the left is a street light.


Wow, that's bright!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got a load out of Dallas Friday afternoon. Had the weekend to get it to Rutherfordton, NC. Read Gwen's post about the forest fires. Looks like I'm far enough east although Lure Lake is on the same road west a piece. Most of the smoke seems to be blown westward.
> 
> ...


Safe travels Kathy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of some of my roses to cheer us up from the crazy things happening today.
> The lemon and pink splashed one is called Claude Monet and is 6 inches across, smells lovely too.


Those are beautiful, David's eyes got wide and he was interested, said they look interesting, think I'll google that and see if they'll grow here, thank you for sharing, they certainly brighten up the screen. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I get teased for having the blankets pulled up around my ears! :sm09: He hasn't turned it on in the bedroom for a few days, thankfully!


LOL! Well one does what one must in order to stay warm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments.
> It is a lot of stitches, for a little girls dress anyway, lol it took me around 30min+ to bind off the skirt. The 80 stitches for the sleeve is not many comparatively. lol


Did you give the pattern name? I do have three DGDs... :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! Caught up, Christopher came over for dinner then he and David hauled the white loveseat that Christopher brought back from Texas with him, to his house, now instead of taking up room in my garage, it's taking up room in his. lol 
The Cowboys pulled out a win at the last minute, whew!, I'm surprised you all didn't hear me scream, David said I'm too noisy. lol But seriously, it's been years since they've had more than a couple wins in a row, we're all the way up to 8 in a row, it's a modern day miracle I'll tell you. lolol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are beautiful, David's eyes got wide and he was interested, said they look interesting, think I'll google that and see if they'll grow here, thank you for sharing, they certainly brighten up the screen. :sm24:


You're welcome Kaye Jo they have a lovely sweet scent sitting on the coffee table a couple of feet away from where I'm sitting. 
Hope you can find something the same or similar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Did you give the pattern name? I do have three DGDs... :sm04:


Sorry got sidetracked, sent Jeanette a Pm, then got lost before posting it here. lol

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinnae-princess-dress


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're welcome Kaye Jo they have a lovely sweet scent sitting on the coffee table a couple of feet away from where I'm sitting.
> Hope you can find something the same or similar.


I'm looking online, I can find it where I can order from Canada so that maybe what I do, it's just lovely and the price is good. We need about 8 more roses for the beds. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well one does what one must in order to stay warm.


 :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


What a lovely dress and the colour is beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think so too, of course she really needs to start walking without her walker first, but will definitely be cute. :sm24:


Our little girls aren't quite ready to enjoy it yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, Google Soleful Socks and you will see them. Not at home so cannot tell you who the designer is, sorry


And I expected to find it in my Ravelry library but it isn't there. Hope that doesn't mean I lent it to someone. Might jus tmean I didn't get around to adding it but thought I had added all my books.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night night. Damp moooed living room floor, then put rejuvenate on it, did so on my hands and knees. Yowser. Tired.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry got sidetracked, sent Jeanette a Pm, then got lost before posting it here. lol
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinnae-princess-dress


Thank you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So far it is thought that at least one person has died.


So sorry to hear about the devastation and loss of life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay! Caught up, Christopher came over for dinner then he and David hauled the white loveseat that Christopher brought back from Texas with him, to his house, now instead of taking up room in my garage, it's taking up room in his. lol
> The Cowboys pulled out a win at the last minute, whew!, I'm surprised you all didn't hear me scream, David said I'm too noisy. lol But seriously, it's been years since they've had more than a couple wins in a row, we're all the way up to 8 in a row, it's a modern day miracle I'll tell you. lolol


There's an excitement to watching your team do well after struggling for many years isn't there?Mine achieved very little for 3 1/2 decades then started doing a reasonable amount and then burst into the 2000s with win after win and a record number of premierships in a 10 year period. Now they have gone back to the better side of OK but not yet good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> he is over it as much as he is going to be - i see a some differences as does heidi but i don't think anyone would. he should have taken another week off for his concussion. he had to be macho and go back to work - i feel fine says he. --- sam


Sounds like a man :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know supposed to be napping but just had to show you this. Between laughing and gagging, I don't think I could knit with this.


I'm with you..yuk.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just saw pictures of the earthquake. How terrible.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm looking online, I can find it where I can order from Canada so that maybe what I do, it's just lovely and the price is good. We need about 8 more roses for the beds. lol


That's fantastic, you won't be disappointed it's a really lovely rose, so glad I showed you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


I'll bet it still would have been cute had you continued.

It must be the night for things not working out. I'm knitting a hat as a test knit & misread the instructions???? I was thinking "why isn't there ribbing on this hat" but continued to knit merrily away & on re reading see I missed there was ribbing the 4 knit rows that I thought the beginning????, OK, now pulling out all I knit this evening & will start again tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely puppets - i am sure bella will love playing with them. --- sam



pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh dear I see frogs in your future????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely rose. does it smell as good as it looks? --- sam



Fan said:


> Here is a photo of some of my roses to cheer us up from the crazy things happening today.
> The lemon and pink splashed one is called Claude Monet and is 6 inches across, smells lovely too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of some of my roses to cheer us up from the crazy things happening today.
> The lemon and pink splashed one is called Claude Monet and is 6 inches across, smells lovely too.


Beautiful

Kaye, where did you find them for sale in Canada? I could only find them in NZ& UK, they probably wouldn't grow in my part of the world anyway????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

its very big and very bright. higher in the sky than i thought it would be. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's bright!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, you should never feel unwelcome in your home, and you should have been given a copy of all bills.
> It sounds like you have a very good plan going, we get our electric, gas, etc bills once a month and have to pay them, so you all's quarterly billing sounds very stressful to work out. Every fortnight would be much easier I think.


On the farm our power bill comes only every 3 months, 3 are estimated & the 4th is a reading so is usually larger & comes right before Christmas???? They only read the meter once/year. In town they get monthly bills & the reading are done every 3 months so they don't get dinged quite so bad at once.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi and gary pay the electric company the same amount for eleven months and the twelfth month the account is balanced. it usually is not as much as they have been paying every month but it evens it out so you don't big bills at Christmas, the winter months and the summer months when you are running the a/c.


Bonnie7591 said:


> On the farm our power bill comes only every 3 months, 3 are estimated & the 4th is a reading so is usually larger & comes right before Christmas???? They only read the meter once/year. In town they get monthly bills & the reading are done every 3 months so they don't get dinged quite so bad at once.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, dry cute puppets, I'll bet Bella loves them.

I spent most of my day sewing, got a bunny hug almost finished for GS & a little jacket made for the GGS of the woman my brother is now living with- the boy is 18 months old & she's raising him as the mom was going to give him up for adoption. My brother loves kids but his SO that passed away 2 yrs ago did it want kids, I hope this works out for him as he seems very attached to the little guy already & they've only been together a couple of months.
We went out for Chinese food for supper, invited a friend along' her DH is in camp working -8 days in/6 out so she was alone.
Tomorrow my baby sister turns 50 & we celebrate our 35th anniversary, where does time go?
The GKs come back again tomorrow until Wed. So I better get to bed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hey! That's my pan! What is poutine? Enjoy your roast. Looks good.


My pan too .


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

! DD and I each need one of those separate little buildings for our art stuff (we share the room, so it gets rather crowded). If I ever get a house again, that is on my list of definite wants.[/quote]

When DH and I bought this new home we are living in, we got a lot of questions as to why we got such a big house for our senior years. The answer is that DH needs a computer room, I need a sewing/craft room and I like to have a guest bedroom. To us a 4 bedroom house is reasonable. I think I would have a hard time sharing a craft room with someone. I have a tendency to get messy when I sew or do crafts and that would be a problem for someone else. On the other hand, I don't like someone messing with my projects. I admire you that you can share a craft room.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you, Sonja. I love your socks! They look amazing and quite professional. Hope mine turn out!


Thank you Joanne . The pattern is very easy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, not to worry, your knits are some of the loveliest I've seen here.


Thank you Joy I'm going to give it another try see if I can work it out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry got sidetracked, sent Jeanette a Pm, then got lost before posting it here. lol
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinnae-princess-dress


Your dress looks much more pretty than the pictures on ravelry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll bet it still would have been cute had you continued.
> 
> It must be the night for things not working out. I'm knitting a hat as a test knit & misread the instructions???? I was thinking "why isn't there ribbing on this hat" but continued to knit merrily away & on re reading see I missed there was ribbing the 4 knit rows that I thought the beginning????, OK, now pulling out all I knit this evening & will start again tomorrow


I do that . I know there is something wrong but I just keep on knitting and end up having to frog a whole lot more


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> On the farm our power bill comes only every 3 months, 3 are estimated & the 4th is a reading so is usually larger & comes right before Christmas???? They only read the meter once/year. In town they get monthly bills & the reading are done every 3 months so they don't get dinged quite so bad at once.


Can you not send in your own meter reading . That's what we do . Every 3 month I get an email saying it's due and then I read the meters and send it to them . They send someone out once in a while to read it . I pay a set amount monthly so I don't have any big bills


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Something different. Fruit cake is cooked in the oven.
> Christmas Pudding while it has similar ingredients and is steamed or boiled for hours. It turns out very moist and is served with custard, cream, icecream, or any combination thereof. And sometimes people will use brandy custard.
> Aussies or UKers can you explain the difference better? They taste very different and yet they both have dried fruit, eggs, flour, sugar, milk etc
> Did a quick search and they basically say the same as me- though puddings traditionally made with suet but our family recipe uses butter (not margarine please!).


I think you did a great job of explaining Margaret. :sm11: I love Christmas pudding much more than the cake. I think it is because it is hot with custard or icecream on it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But it's delicious cold with lots of thick cream. I think it is much moister and tastes nicer. I love Christmas Pudding but can take or leave cake which is usually too dry for my liking. And the traditional Marziapn and Royal(?) icing isn't my favourite either.


Ah I see you are pretty much the same as me then. Except I have to admit that I do like marzipan icing. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Daralene . The mermaid tail is lovely and the yarn is gorgeous beautiful colour
> 
> Glad Julie and Fan are safe and I hope no one was hurt or killed in the earthquake


Ditto to all the above!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now that sounds like a smoothie I could drink, my friend makes them with kale, beets, bananas, not sure what else but ends up a weird red-brown & tasted terrible.


My neighbour got me to try one that he had made.... spinach, kale and all sorts and I think oranges.... I couldnt get rid of the taste quick enough. :sm06: LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Lovely work ladies.
> I've been reading the posts and listening and watching news re the earthquakes.
> We are due to travel down there on holidays for Christmas, so will be checking to find out if we can get there, and might have to
> Detour the area of coast which has been hit so badly. A very busy time for damage repairs. There's 140 knot winds predicted for Wellington today too, gotta feel for those on the ferries sitting in the harbour unable to dock due to wharf damage.
> ...


Wouldn't you know it, when something horrible happens, some lowlife comes along and makes things worse. Hope things will have improved before you are due to travel at Christmas. Feel very sorry for those sitting on the ferry. Have they been there since yesterday?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of some of my roses to cheer us up from the crazy things happening today.
> The lemon and pink splashed one is called Claude Monet and is 6 inches across, smells lovely too.


Just lovely, I can smell them from here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> On the farm our power bill comes only every 3 months, 3 are estimated & the 4th is a reading so is usually larger & comes right before Christmas???? They only read the meter once/year. In town they get monthly bills & the reading are done every 3 months so they don't get dinged quite so bad at once.


Like you, my power bills come every three months with three estimated and the fourth an actual reading. If the estimated ones are well over the actual reading I can take a reading myself and send the numbers to them and they will send me an amended bill.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, update on the baby dress, just starting the cap sleeves, then to do the crocheted edging around and pick buttons.


It is looking adorable. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, to my tree experts out there. Joy and any others who can tell me what these are. I will include some shots of leaves on the ground too of the one I know for sure. I thought the colored ones were all maple?


Beautiful colours! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Same here too and they're all emptied weekly.


Here our rubbish bins are weekly and our recycling and garden are alternating fortnights.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think you did a great job of explaining Margaret. :sm11: I love Christmas pudding much more than the cake. I think it is because it is hot with custard or icecream on it.


But cold pudding is much nicer than cake IMHO.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My neighbour got me to try one that he had made.... spinach, kale and all sorts and I think oranges.... I couldnt get rid of the taste quick enough. :sm06: LOL


I'm not sure that i would like too many of the odd mixes that people come with either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here our rubbish bins are weekly and our recycling and garden are alternating fortnights.


Actually thats how ours are as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


They are really cute, she will have fun for sure. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Love hard sauce we have had on bread pudding.


Ok, I need to ask. What is hard sauce? :sm19:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Roast was delicious☺☺
> Cake was a hit????
> 
> Poutine is french fries with poutine sauce poured over it and cheese melted on it. At least my version.


I suspect I am not the only one who had never heard of poutine sauce. I googled it, and it appears it is cheese curds and gravy. Apparently, a popular Canadian snack! Well, I don't suppose it is very different from the Belgian favourite of frites with mayonnaise, and I love that!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, I need to ask. What is hard sauce? :sm19:


This one I do know! It is basically butter and sugar (often soft brown sugar) beaten together until creamy, then with brandy, rum, etc added and beaten in. I normally refer to it as 'brandy butter' or 'rum butter', but hard sauce is an alternative name. Here, it is chilled, then melted onto hot Christmas pudding.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here people have Mountain ash that has red berries. My DS has one by his deck, after the berries freeze, the birds eat them & get drunk, fall on his deck or hit the patio door.


 :sm06: Good heavens! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> This one I do know! It is basically butter and sugar (often soft brown sugar) beaten together until creamy, then with brandy, rum, etc added and beaten in. I normally refer to it as 'brandy butter' or 'rum butter', but hard sauce is an alternative name. Here, it is chilled, then melted onto hot Christmas pudding.


Oh, now I know.... as soon as I read brandy butter the penny dropped. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just heard on the radio there has been another earthquake in NZ, just north of Christchurch. Quite a strong one again. Hope all our KPers and their families are safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately it is mostly shaken nerves, although there is also buildings that have suffered.


Very lucky it wasnt much worse I suppose. Sad for the families of the 2 that lost their lives though.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, nice job on hat.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, had not realised how stressed I was getting with the share situation. Just little things were staring to niggle at me, like being told my share of utilities without being shown the actual bill, was making me wonder if the split was really 1/3 for me and 2/3 for the 2 upstairs. Also, with the arrival of her son, felt really like an outsider in my own home, felt not trusted. It went from come up anytime to ringing before come up and being made to feel that I was invading their space.
> 
> Now no one can make me feel unwelcome iny own home. Also, I am not limited when I do things by considering whether someone is asleep upstairs. Down side, my power cist is all my own, but I have a plan where I pay so much each fortnight, thus getting much lower bill each quarter. Smart way for me, and more easy afforded.


So happy for you that you now have your own place...you deserve peace and comfort in your home.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Sonja, you had me laughing! It is beautiful knitting but does sort of resemble ducks, now that you mention it. You are so talented and adventurous in your knitting. I have never tried anything like that...I am in awe of your talents!


Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dinner looks delicious! Your cake is perfect! Are you a baker?


gagesmom said:


> 5pm and Gage is eating. He won't eat meat so I made him some poutine. Roast for Greg and I.
> 
> Made my cake and it is in the fridge.
> 
> Roast just went in.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I like ducks in hats! Really thought it cute, but if you're going for snowmen, well, I see why you'd frog.


Ditto.... but they were very cute anyway.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of some of my roses to cheer us up from the crazy things happening today.
> The lemon and pink splashed one is called Claude Monet and is 6 inches across, smells lovely too.


Fan that is the most lovely rose I have ever seen! Beautiful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I made the cookies and oh are they good. You can find the recipe easily by googling cowboy cookies.
> 
> My phone is still not sending the pictures! I'll try to post from there, but that might not work either. Sometimes these devices seem to have minds of their own. Bother.


My cowboy cookies are made very large, with nuts and coconut, etc. Is that the way your are, Sorlenna? Everyone loves them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, me too, we used to have a place in Kodiak that made the best bread pudding with hard sauce, yummmmm.


I first had the hard sauce on bread pudding at the Beau Revage (sp?), casino in Biloxi, when DH lived there. I even wrote for their recipe, but they didn't respond. If you have a great bread pudding recipe, I would be interested, as I have never found one quite the same.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy anniversary, Bonnie! Have a great day! And happy birthday to your sister!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, dry cute puppets, I'll bet Bella loves them.
> 
> I spent most of my day sewing, got a bunny hug almost finished for GS & a little jacket made for the GGS of the woman my brother is now living with- the boy is 18 months old & she's raising him as the mom was going to give him up for adoption. My brother loves kids but his SO that passed away 2 yrs ago did it want kids, I hope this works out for him as he seems very attached to the little guy already & they've only been together a couple of months.
> We went out for Chinese food for supper, invited a friend along' her DH is in camp working -8 days in/6 out so she was alone.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I suspect I am not the only one who had never heard of poutine sauce. I googled it, and it appears it is cheese curds and gravy. Apparently, a popular Canadian snack! Well, I don't suppose it is very different from the Belgian favourite of frites with mayonnaise, and I love that!


And I always thought chips with mayo was Dutch- well same general area so maybe both areas.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Just something to give you a smile...my friend has wild kitties she neutered and feeds...and they hang around her house. When they are all together, they look so cute. Have a great day/night, everyone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> This one I do know! It is basically butter and sugar (often soft brown sugar) beaten together until creamy, then with brandy, rum, etc added and beaten in. I normally refer to it as 'brandy butter' or 'rum butter', but hard sauce is an alternative name. Here, it is chilled, then melted onto hot Christmas pudding.


Oh thats sounds delicious! Might need to remember that-what proportion of butter and sugar do you know? I could of course google it. For the left over though- Maryanne will want the normal egg custard we use.

One difference with Christmas puddings and cakes is that the puddings use brown sugar! Was going to say how nice the butter and brown sugar creamed together is when doing the puds and realsied that use white sugar for the cakes (I think! I don't cook them as I don't like them).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh, now I know.... as soon as I read brandy butter the penny dropped. :sm24:


Heard of brandy butter but never known what it was.
Maybe we should give some to Elizabeth?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Just something to give you a smile...my friend has wild kitties she neutered and feeds...and they hang around her house. When they are all together, they look so cute. Have a great day/night, everyone!


They must be related! They are gorgeous all there.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh thats sounds delicious! Might need to remember that-what proportion of butter and sugar do you know? I could of course google it. For the left over though- Maryanne will want the normal egg custard we use.
> 
> One difference with Christmas puddings and cakes is that the puddings use brown sugar! Was going to say how nice the butter and brown sugar creamed together is when doing the puds and realsied that use white sugar for the cakes (I think! I don't cook them as I don't like them).


Equal quantities of each. Unsalted butter is best for this. My recipe (Delia Smith) gives 175 g (6 oz) each of butter and sugar and 6 tablespoons of brandy! Elizabeth might sleep well after a generous helping of that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Equal quantities of each. Unsalted butter is best for this. My recipe (Delia Smith) gives 175 g (6 oz) each of butter and sugar and 6 tablespoons of brandy! Elizabeth might sleep well after a generous helping of that!


I'm sure her paediatrician of a mother would be happy with a good dose of brandy for Elizabeth!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Equal quantities of each. Unsalted butter is best for this. My recipe (Delia Smith) gives 175 g (6 oz) each of butter and sugar and 6 tablespoons of brandy! Elizabeth might sleep well after a generous helping of that!


666-should be easy to remember! (as long as I don't use 6 ozs of brandy!).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here our rubbish bins are weekly and our recycling and garden are alternating fortnights.


Our garden ( food waste goes in this too) is weekly and the rubbish bin and recycling alternate weeks. Our recycling bin takes newspaper, card, paper, glass, tins and plastics all in the one bin.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a great weekend in Berlin, now sitting in the foyer of the hotel waiting for the taxi to the airport and home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Oh Sonja, you had me laughing! It is beautiful knitting but does sort of resemble ducks, now that you mention it. You are so talented and adventurous in your knitting. I have never tried anything like that...I am in awe of your talents!


Thank you April . I've got the hat to what I want . I'm thinking I might leave the carrot off and maybe add it on once I've finished save frogging everything again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm off to DILs in about 30 minutes , don't really want to go as it will be the first time since funeral that I've been in the house . But I said I would so I am


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to DILs in about 30 minutes , don't really want to go as it will be the first time since funeral that I've been in the house . But I said I would so I am


Not an easy visit for you Sonja, but I'm sure DIL will appreciate it. Hope it goes well for both of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> probably fifteen years ago the city of seattle banned plastic bags and all carry out boxes, trays, doggy bag boxes - had to be made with environmental safe products - in other words - paper products. you won't find any styrofoam or plastic containers within the city limits of seattle. lots of belly aching over it but it soon died down. --- sam


What a great thing to do. Sure wish they would do it here. They should also do away with all the plastic packaging on retail items.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I reuse them as small can garbage bags and for cleaning the cat boxes, as well as for bagging donation items. In California we had to pay for a bag at a grocery store but had the choice of paper, which I prefer if I have to take a bag from the store.


we have to pay for bags here but they are recyclable with our weekly pickup.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


Those are really cute. Bet she's having a great time with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here people have Mountain ash that has red berries. My DS has one by his deck, after the berries freeze, the birds eat them & get drunk, fall on his deck or hit the patio door.


Is the ash borer in your area? A lot of our Mountain Ash are being destroyed by them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


They are good looking ducks :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5pm and Gage is eating. He won't eat meat so I made him some poutine. Roast for Greg and I.
> 
> Made my cake and it is in the fridge.
> 
> Roast just went in.


Looks so good. Is this something new with Gage --- not eating meat?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lovely work ladies.
> I've been reading the posts and listening and watching news re the earthquakes.
> We are due to travel down there on holidays for Christmas, so will be checking to find out if we can get there, and might have to
> Detour the area of coast which has been hit so badly. A very busy time for damage repairs. There's 140 knot winds predicted for Wellington today too, gotta feel for those on the ferries sitting in the harbour unable to dock due to wharf damage.
> ...


So glad you and Julie are safe. I did see the devastation in Wellington on the news. It's mind-boggling to think that thieves are feeding on peoples' misery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> According to the Moon Free App on my phone the full moon is in 13 hours and 56 minutes Sam's time. It is 99.4856% full. Sam and I are in the same time zone.
> 
> Out my front door. Light on the left is a street light.


It was a gorgeous moon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of some of my roses to cheer us up from the crazy things happening today.
> The lemon and pink splashed one is called Claude Monet and is 6 inches across, smells lovely too.


Beautiful. Wish I could smell them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I usually just dump whatever is in all the other trashcans into the kitchen trash whenever I take it out, the only trashcan that I take the bag out of besides the kitchen is the bathroom since everything else usually just yarn, thread, or paper.


We have a green bin which is strictly for kitchen scraps, meat, fat, peelings, napkins. These go into compostable bags as well. Pet waste goes in there too. Then we have a blue bin for tin, glass, plastic. Our grey bin is for paper and plastic bags. That leaves me with very little garbage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> ! DD and I each need one of those separate little buildings for our art stuff (we share the room, so it gets rather crowded). If I ever get a house again, that is on my list of definite wants.


When DH and I bought this new home we are living in, we got a lot of questions as to why we got such a big house for our senior years. The answer is that DH needs a computer room, I need a sewing/craft room and I like to have a guest bedroom. To us a 4 bedroom house is reasonable. I think I would have a hard time sharing a craft room with someone. I have a tendency to get messy when I sew or do crafts and that would be a problem for someone else. On the other hand, I don't like someone messing with my projects. I admire you that you can share a craft room.[/quote]

I'm glad you are enjoying the new house
My craft/sewing room/GD bedroom always looks like a bomb went off in it. I try to tidy up when GD comes but it often looks like it's from an episode of the hoarders????, I'm embarrassed to have anyone see it but it's the smallest room in the house so can't really do much but pile stuff up. Oh, well. DH says just close the door when I'm not there & don't worry as long as the rest of the house doesn't look like that


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night night. Damp moooed living room floor, then put rejuvenate on it, did so on my hands and knees. Yowser. Tired.


How do you damp mooo? :sm09: :sm09: Cow mop?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can you not send in your own meter reading . That's what we do . Every 3 month I get an email saying it's due and then I read the meters and send it to them . They send someone out once in a while to read it . I pay a set amount monthly so I don't have any big bills


I can't read it for them, meter is up on the pole outside too high for me & I don't think they would let me anyway

When we were first married we lived in an old shack(I said 3 graineries pulled together & painted white????), we darn near froze in it, anyway, the power meter didn't work right, the colder it got, the slower the meter moved, we had lots of -40 + weather that winter & our power bill with 2 vehicles plugged in & using an electric space heater sometimes was only $10/month, the minimum charge. Had we only known we could have had heaters in each room, instead we had an old wood heater & used massive amounts of wood. Wish we could have brought that meter to the farm as the house was knocked down when we moved out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> On the farm our power bill comes only every 3 months, 3 are estimated & the 4th is a reading so is usually larger & comes right before Christmas???? They only read the meter once/year. In town they get monthly bills & the reading are done every 3 months so they don't get dinged quite so bad at once.


Bonnie, can't you get equal billing? When I first moved to Oakwood, I was floored at the cost of hydro so I went equal monthly billing. We had electric heat and by the end of the year, the cost was $5,000. We switched to gas as soon as we could. I see that Sam has already mentioned equal billing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> What a great thing to do. Sure wish they would do it here. They should also do away with all the plastic packaging on retail items.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Just something to give you a smile...my friend has wild kitties she neutered and feeds...and they hang around her house. When they are all together, they look so cute. Have a great day/night, everyone!


That is cute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie, can't you get equal billing? When I first moved to Oakwood, I was floored at the cost of hydro so I went equal monthly billing. We had electric heat and by the end of the year, the cost was $5,000. We switched to gas as soon as we could. I see that Sam has already mentioned equal billing.


I think we have the option, I just never bothered, it's not that I can't pay it, it's just always a bit of a shock when it comes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to DILs in about 30 minutes , don't really want to go as it will be the first time since funeral that I've been in the house . But I said I would so I am


Hugs for both of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think we have the option, I just never bothered, it's not that I can't pay it, it's just always a bit of a shock when it comes.


Yes, I know. That's why I decided on the equal billing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wouldn't you know it, when something horrible happens, some lowlife comes along and makes things worse. Hope things will have improved before you are due to travel at Christmas. Feel very sorry for those sitting on the ferry. Have they been there since yesterday?


Isn't that the truth, always a creep wanting to take advantage.
I hope they found a way to get the people off the ferry, maybe a smaller boat?
When these things happen I'm so grateful I live far away from fault lines & oceans


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear about the devastation and loss of life.


It could have been a lot worse, perhaps- scary for those going through it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I suspect I am not the only one who had never heard of poutine sauce. I googled it, and it appears it is cheese curds and gravy. Apparently, a popular Canadian snack! Well, I don't suppose it is very different from the Belgian favourite of frites with mayonnaise, and I love that!


It's a Quebec (French) thing that has spread across the country. I've seen it but it doesn't appeal to me so never tried it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I first had the hard sauce on bread pudding at the Beau Revage (sp?), casino in Biloxi, when DH lived there. I even wrote for their recipe, but they didn't respond. If you have a great bread pudding recipe, I would be interested, as I have never found one quite the same.


I think it was Betty (Bulldog) who had a fancy southern bread pudding recipe she shared but I don't remember when & didn't copy it. Did anyone else copy it as Betty doesn't stop by too often anymore. Maybe you could PM her, I'm sure she would share.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I always thought chips with mayo was Dutch- well same general area so maybe both areas.


I can't imagine fries with mayo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Just something to give you a smile...my friend has wild kitties she neutered and feeds...and they hang around her house. When they are all together, they look so cute. Have a great day/night, everyone!


Wonder if they are all from the same litter? Cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Went to Little Theatre yesterday and saw It Runs IN The Family. It was hilarious. A nurse shows up at the hospital after 18 years looking for the doctor she had a dalliance with, resulting in a son. The doctor is now married. The son thought his dad was dead and has learned that he's alive and wants to find him. The shenanigans were unbelievable. I've never laughed so much. Came home to find an invitation to have dinner at my brother's. All in all, it was a great day. I'm caught up and have to leave soon for exercise class. TTYL.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> When DH and I bought this new home we are living in, we got a lot of questions as to why we got such a big house for our senior years. The answer is that DH needs a computer room, I need a sewing/craft room and I like to have a guest bedroom. To us a 4 bedroom house is reasonable. I think I would have a hard time sharing a craft room with someone. I have a tendency to get messy when I sew or do crafts and that would be a problem for someone else. On the other hand, I don't like someone messing with my projects. I admire you that you can share a craft room.


We don't really have a choice here...unless we add walls! I've been wanting to move for a long time but not currently possible. I don't think I could share with anyone else, but we manage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My cowboy cookies are made very large, with nuts and coconut, etc. Is that the way your are, Sorlenna? Everyone loves them.


Those are the ones. I will make them smaller next time, though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh thats sounds delicious! Might need to remember that-what proportion of butter and sugar do you know? I could of course google it. For the left over though- Maryanne will want the normal egg custard we use.
> 
> One difference with Christmas puddings and cakes is that the puddings use brown sugar! Was going to say how nice the butter and brown sugar creamed together is when doing the puds and realsied that use white sugar for the cakes (I think! I don't cook them as I don't like them).


I'm not a real fan of regular Christmas cake but like the one I make as its not so dry & it's so quick & easy. You have to either freeze the extra or keep it in the fridge as it's so moist if moulds.

FAST AND FABULOUS FRUITCAKE 
2 1/2 c. flour
2 eggs (lightly beaten)
1 can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk
1 c. slivered almonds
1 tsp. baking soda
1 (750 ml.) jar mincemeat
2 c. chopped mixed candied fruit

Grease 2 (9x5x3) loaf pans. Preheat oven to 350. Stir together flour and baking soda. Set aside.
In a large bowl combine eggs, mincemeat, milk, fruit and nuts. Add dry ingredients. Mix well. Divide batter into 2 pans. Bake 1 hour and 20-25 minutes or until done. Cool 15 minutes. Turn out of pans. Cool completely.

I usually cook it in mini loaf pans


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love carrot cake and this looks delicious. Eat another slice for me!


Swedenme said:


> I've had a right mess too wish I could say it was from getting a new kitchen but sadly no .
> Husband fell in the bedroom against the drawer he had open which ended up breaking . Husband is ok but the drawers were not . So I decided to take them out and move in a set from the spare room . Simple enough not . I ended up making a mess in 3 bedrooms , landing , stairs and hall because I decided to get rid of some clutter and old clothes .
> All tidy again now thank goodness . So I'm having a slice of carrot cake I made yesterday with a cuppa . I just might go and get another slice think I deserve it .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10am and did a quick skim through to catch up. Sorry for not commenting. ????
On the couch with tea, kleenex, blanket, remote and a movie. Stuffy this morning and headachy. ????????

Will check in later.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to DILs in about 30 minutes , don't really want to go as it will be the first time since funeral that I've been in the house . But I said I would so I am


I hope it goes well,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is the ash borer in your area? A lot of our Mountain Ash are being destroyed by them.


I don't think so, at least I've not heard of it. Not too many of those trees around so maybe not enough to sustain bug that are dependant on them?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> We have a green bin which is strictly for kitchen scraps, meat, fat, peelings, napkins. These go into compostable bags as well. Pet waste goes in there too. Then we have a blue bin for tin, glass, plastic. Our grey bin is for paper and plastic bags. That leaves me with very little garbage.


Weird pet waste goes in with the compostables, you would think that might spread parasites if they spread the compost back on gardens. Not to. Mention the smell


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to Little Theatre yesterday and saw It Runs IN The Family. It was hilarious. A nurse shows up at the hospital after 18 years looking for the doctor she had a dalliance with, resulting in a son. The doctor is now married. The son thought his dad was dead and has learned that he's alive and wants to find him. The shenanigans were unbelievable. I've never laughed so much. Came home to find an invitation to have dinner at my brother's. All in all, it was a great day. I'm caught up and have to leave soon for exercise class. TTYL.


Sounds like a great play. Glad you had fun


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

April, I haven't forgotten the carrot pudding recipe, I will still get it to you. 
Must get moving, DH just told me he's running in to alloy this afternoon & I think I'll go with so I have a bunch of stuff to get done this morning before the GKs are here for 2 days. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad DGD isdoing well and home now.


Kathleendoris said:


> Just to let all who expressed concern for her know, the granddaughter who had the appendectomy was discharged from hospital this morning. We have her two small cousins sleeping over, so thought a visit from us might have been too much, but we hope to get to see her tomorrow afternoon. The plan is that she will come to us for some or all of the days next week until she is able to go back to school. Her parents were both able to take time off work last week, but obviously, will have to back to the usual routine from Monday.
> 
> I am feeling pretty tired right now, having only just got the two little monsters settled down, but I will hope to get some sleep soon, and will to back in touch tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mermaid look wonderful Cashmeregma. The tree's color is fantastic. Our colors are not nearly as bright this year.


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Just saw the post about the earthquake and tsunami alert. Glad Julie and Fan are ok but terrible for the areas hit.
> 
> Some photos of the mermaid blanket and the photo I took today of the one remaining red colored tree in our yard. DH left this morning but I decided to stay home. He's home tomorrow night and 5 down and back trips in a row is just too hard on me and I would have to sit through all the rehearsals after the long drive, single bed and three floors to get to it. Hope I get some knitting done but waited up for DH last night as he had a job and got up early with him, so I need more sleep. I just don't know how he does it. I made him promise to sleep in before driving back tomorrow.
> 
> I had to fudge the tail on the blanket as I was on a deadline with our trip, but they love it anyway. Working on mittens, socks, and will be starting a new mermaid blanket with different yarn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, damp moo indeed. Too funny. I put a cow mask and booties on Maya and chase her around the living room. Now there's a visual for you.
Sonja, hugs. It must be hard to visit your DDIL for first time but I am glad you are close and can support each other.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice hat 


oneapril said:


> I used the slouch hat pattern Sorlenna kindly provided to make a hat for my Operation Christmas Child shoebox. Thank you, Sorlenna! It is alpaca but can't remember the brand.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mermaid look wonderful Cashmeregma. The tree's color is fantastic. Our colors are not nearly as bright this year.


I want to do the top like you did yours. Did you adapt the pattern? I closed the bottom on the mermaid blanket the same as you did yours as I didn't want my great niece falling down the stairs. She is about 4 or 5 now and so cute. She loved it apparently. Wish I had thought to have the outside be the garter side instead of the stockinet side. I realized too late that this would make it even more interesting in texture, will try it on this next one but a different yarn so may feel differently. Thank you so much Gwen for the inspiration to do this. Now, I will have to think about the shark blankets as my DGS's are as tall and taller than DH now. At least they all seem to be with chunky yarn. I will see about posting a photo with my great niece in it but it's on the phone, so will add it later. It is so nice to get knitting inspiration from all of you.

Kathleendoris, so glad DGD is ok. What a scary time for all of you and it is indeed serious, so her recovery is so good to hear about. I know you will feel relieved.

Julie, was this trip you just made to present the gift of feathers that you were making, forget the name of the item, for the King? Sounds like a lovely time but so glad it wasn't the day of the earthquake. Makes me feel good to know you are able to do fun and interesting things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got this blocked, trying to decide if I need to make another, it's to be for GD but it's 1 inch narrower than it's supposed to be for the size,I actually thought it was narrower than that so may be OK.
I decided to "fancy up" the Azel pullover with an antler cable & twisted stitches, made the neck smaller as I think by the time it's warm enough to wear it the heavy turtleneck would be too hot.
I have 2button options, opinions please. 2nd photo is the true color, GD picked out the yarn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's my precious little great niece.

I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, that isn't an easy choice. I think the lighter ones would be a lovely addition, like adornment. The raspberry ones would be less noticeable and the focus would be just in the knitting. I love the pattern and color. Great job. Since I love shawl pins and adornment, I might go with the lighter buttons but for someone that likes simpler, go with the matching buttons. Gorgeous color choice. Looks like a fun knit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, damp moo indeed. Too funny. I put a cow mask and booties on Maya and chase her around the living room. Now there's a visual for you.
> Sonja, hugs. It must be hard to visit your DDIL for first time but I am glad you are close and can support each other.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I want to do the top like you did yours. Did you adapt the pattern? I closed the bottom on the mermaid blanket the same as you did yours as I didn't want my great niece falling down the stairs. She is about 4 or 5 now and so cute. She loved it apparently. Wish I had thought to have the outside be the garter side instead of the stockinet side. I realized too late that this would make it even more interesting in texture, will try it on this next one but a different yarn so may feel differently. Thank you so much Gwen for the inspiration to do this. Now, I will have to think about the shark blankets as my DGS's are as tall and taller than DH now. At least they all seem to be with chunky yarn. I will see about posting a photo with my great niece in it but it's on the phone, so will add it later. It is so nice to get knitting inspiration from all of you.
> 
> Kathleendoris, so glad DGD is ok. What a scary time for all of you and it is indeed serious, so her recovery is so good to hear about. I know you will feel relieved.
> 
> Julie, was this trip you just made to present the gift of feathers that you were making, forget the name of the item, for the King? Sounds like a lovely time but so glad it wasn't the day of the earthquake. Makes me feel good to know you are able to do fun and interesting things.


Had to go back in search of your mermaid tail, it's beautiful & I love the yarn for the 2nd one, it will be so pretty.
What a cutie. Your niece is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Not an easy visit for you Sonja, but I'm sure DIL will appreciate it. Hope it goes well for both of you.


It was easier than I thought it would be . Husband said I shouldn't be upset and he was the one who ended up getting upset


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> They are good looking ducks :sm09:


Vanished Ducks hopefully not to reappear when I start knitting again


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Had to go back in search of your mermaid tail, it's beautiful & I love the yarn for the 2nd one, it will be so pretty.
> What a cutie. Your niece is.


Thank you Bonnie. Love your poncho too....can't wait to see which buttons you choose. Either will be lovely.

DH will get home around 4pm. He said the room is on the 4th floor. No elevator. I think I could do it now, but old building and very steep stairs I imagine.

Gorgeous day today. Getting mail sorted and housework done and hope to start next mermaid tail later. We have to decide whether to change insurance or not by today. DH isn't home. Yikes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine fries with mayo


You should try it bonnie . Really nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, damp moo indeed. Too funny. I put a cow mask and booties on Maya and chase her around the living room. Now there's a visual for you.
> Sonja, hugs. It must be hard to visit your DDIL for first time but I am glad you are close and can support each other.


It's not the first time I've visited with DIL she has come to us , but it's the first time I've been back to their home .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was easier than I thought it would be . Husband said I shouldn't be upset and he was the one who ended up getting upset


I'm sure your DIL was happy to have you there.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone.
Thank you very much re the Claude Monet rose, it has a very soft sweet fragrance and is most unusual pretty colours.
Also thank you re your concern for our safety from the quakes, it's good to have our cyber friends at this shaky time.
Watching morning news and the ferries are running today again so that's a good sign things are getting sorted. They have learned a lot since Christchurch quake and can get onto it quickly, which is a huge relief for those affected for sure. 
Lots of aftershocks keeping everyone disturbed overnight down there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Like you, my power bills come every three months with three estimated and the fourth an actual reading. If the estimated ones are well over the actual reading I can take a reading myself and send the numbers to them and they will send me an amended bill.


We have an automated system with a remote read done by the company, I believe the whole country will have this by now- makes it so much easier, especially when you have a dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the radio there has been another earthquake in NZ, just north of Christchurch. Quite a strong one again. Hope all our KPers and their families are safe.


It's actually hundreds I know because I am having to delete the notices!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very lucky it wasnt much worse I suppose. Sad for the families of the 2 that lost their lives though.


Indeed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to DILs in about 30 minutes , don't really want to go as it will be the first time since funeral that I've been in the house . But I said I would so I am


Thinking of you and sending you hugs across the miles. Glad you made it through this big step and I'm sure it was a comfort to her to have you there. Each step is a hard one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Vanished Ducks hopefully not to reappear when I start knitting again


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie and Fan, thinking of you and all those you know as you go through this time of earthquakes and after shocks that are worthy of being big earthquakes on their own. So sorry to hear so much of NZ is now involved and near Christ Church, where Julie's family is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I want to do the top like you did yours. Did you adapt the pattern? I closed the bottom on the mermaid blanket the same as you did yours as I didn't want my great niece falling down the stairs. She is about 4 or 5 now and so cute. She loved it apparently. Wish I had thought to have the outside be the garter side instead of the stockinet side. I realized too late that this would make it even more interesting in texture, will try it on this next one but a different yarn so may feel differently. Thank you so much Gwen for the inspiration to do this. Now, I will have to think about the shark blankets as my DGS's are as tall and taller than DH now. At least they all seem to be with chunky yarn. I will see about posting a photo with my great niece in it but it's on the phone, so will add it later. It is so nice to get knitting inspiration from all of you.
> 
> Kathleendoris, so glad DGD is ok. What a scary time for all of you and it is indeed serious, so her recovery is so good to hear about. I know you will feel relieved.
> 
> Julie, was this trip you just made to present the gift of feathers that you were making, forget the name of the item, for the King? Sounds like a lovely time but so glad it wasn't the day of the earthquake. Makes me feel good to know you are able to do fun and interesting things.


No, the little cloak is no where near finished yet- I've not been able to get there for quite some time. The trip to Waiheke was just for fun, with the Seniors Club.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this blocked, trying to decide if I need to make another, it's to be for GD but it's 1 inch narrower than it's supposed to be for the size,I actually thought it was narrower than that so may be OK.
> I decided to "fancy up" the Azel pullover with an antler cable & twisted stitches, made the neck smaller as I think by the time it's warm enough to wear it the heavy turtleneck would be too hot.
> I have 2button options, opinions please. 2nd photo is the true color, GD picked out the yarn


That is really a bright colour, Bonnie- looks good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's my precious little great niece.
> 
> I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


She looks a real darling- am glad she likes being a mermaid!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, the little cloak is no where near finished yet- I've not been able to get there for quite some time. The trip to Waiheke was just for fun, with the Seniors Club.


How lovely Julie. So nice that they do fun things like that. Maybe I should look into some of the Seniors Clubs myself. Not sure how active in them I want to be, like you doing all that cooking, but maybe doing some of the trips. A little nervous about being sat with someone who is quite negative though and hating the trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie and Fan, thinking of you and all those you know as you go through this time of earthquakes and after shocks that are worthy of being big earthquakes on their own. So sorry to hear so much of NZ is now involved and near Christ Church, where Julie's family is.


They all seem to be okay, which is good. Those needing out from Kaikoura are being air- lifted out today by about 40 helicopters.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She looks a real darling- am glad she likes being a mermaid!


Thanks Julie. She spent most of her time after birth in Intensive Care and has just gotten out of the hospital in the last month with a bad kidney infection. She has quite a deep voice for such a little thing, possibly damage done with all the tubes for breathing when she was born. She is quite a little show person with personality plus and really catches your attention when this unexpected deep voice comes out of this wee thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely Julie. So nice that they do fun things like that. Maybe I should look into some of the Seniors Clubs myself. Not sure how active in them I want to be, like you doing all that cooking, but maybe doing some of the trips. A little nervous about being sat with someone who is quite negative though and hating the trip.


I am getting to like the old biddies! I am not quite reconciled to being in that age group, however.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is a photo of some of my roses to cheer us up from the crazy things happening today.
> The lemon and pink splashed one is called Claude Monet and is 6 inches across, smells lovely too.


Wow, is that ever gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:



> Thanks Julie. She spent most of her time after birth in Intensive Care and has just gotten out of the hospital in the last month with a bad kidney infection. She has quite a deep voice for such a little thing, possibly damage done with all the tubes for breathing when she was born. She is quite a little show person with personality plus and really catches your attention when this unexpected deep voice comes out of this wee thing.


I imagine it would have startle factor.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They all seem to be okay, which is good. Those needing out from Kaikoura are being air- lifted out today by about 40 helicopters.


What an ordeal and shock in itself physically as one endures these earthquakes. The most I have dealt with is my bedroom door knocking back and forth and other than that I wouldn't have known it and another time feeling it slightly and pictures moving. Do have some cracks in the walls from these. We do have a fault line in the NE, but nothing as severe as in California but they are seismic. Can't imagine what it is like to go through a severe one like the ones you get and our west coast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What an ordeal and shock in itself physically as one endures these earthquakes. The most I have dealt with is my bedroom door knocking back and forth and other than that I wouldn't have known it and another time feeling it slightly and pictures moving. Do have some cracks in the walls from these. We do have a fault line in the NE, but nothing as severe as in California but they are seismic. Can't imagine what it is like to go through a severe one like the ones you get and our west coast.


The important thing is to get somewhere safe, like under the desk/table, or in the doorway, I would choose the doorway. Something I had not thought of is the noise as a big one approaches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I like your scary ducks!


Swedenme said:


> Well just had another knitting disaster . I'm trying to put snowmen onto a cardigan , think I ended up with scary looking ducks in hats instead . At least I now know how to knit a ducks bill if I ever intentionally mean to knit a duck ð
> Spent a good few hours pulling this out and unraveling all the twists


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene your great niece is a little beauty and the mermaid tail looks fantastic.????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Weird pet waste goes in with the compostables, you would think that might spread parasites if they spread the compost back on gardens. Not to. Mention the smell


I'm not sure but perhaps it's treated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, damp moo indeed. Too funny. I put a cow mask and booties on Maya and chase her around the living room. Now there's a visual for you.
> Sonja, hugs. It must be hard to visit your DDIL for first time but I am glad you are close and can support each other.


I can just see you. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this blocked, trying to decide if I need to make another, it's to be for GD but it's 1 inch narrower than it's supposed to be for the size,I actually thought it was narrower than that so may be OK.
> I decided to "fancy up" the Azel pullover with an antler cable & twisted stitches, made the neck smaller as I think by the time it's warm enough to wear it the heavy turtleneck would be too hot.
> I have 2button options, opinions please. 2nd photo is the true color, GD picked out the yarn


Very nice, Bonnie, and the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, dry cute puppets, I'll bet Bella loves them.
> 
> I spent most of my day sewing, got a bunny hug almost finished for GS & a little jacket made for the GGS of the woman my brother is now living with- the boy is 18 months old & she's raising him as the mom was going to give him up for adoption. My brother loves kids but his SO that passed away 2 yrs ago did it want kids, I hope this works out for him as he seems very attached to the little guy already & they've only been together a couple of months.
> We went out for Chinese food for supper, invited a friend along' her DH is in camp working -8 days in/6 out so she was alone.
> ...


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, darling niece, darling mermaid tail.
Sonja, sorry, I knew DDIL has visited you, I just worded sentence wrong. Should have said first time to her home.
Bonnie, beautiful job. Either button would be great.
Mel, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's my precious little great niece.
> 
> I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


She is so cute and I see that she loves her mermaid tail.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The top on the child size one I did I simply did the ribbing for twice as far as the pattern called for...think it was 4 inches.


Cashmeregma said:


> I want to do the top like you did yours. Did you adapt the pattern? I closed the bottom on the mermaid blanket the same as you did yours as I didn't want my great niece falling down the stairs. She is about 4 or 5 now and so cute. She loved it apparently. Wish I had thought to have the outside be the garter side instead of the stockinet side. I realized too late that this would make it even more interesting in texture, will try it on this next one but a different yarn so may feel differently. Thank you so much Gwen for the inspiration to do this. Now, I will have to think about the shark blankets as my DGS's are as tall and taller than DH now. At least they all seem to be with chunky yarn. I will see about posting a photo with my great niece in it but it's on the phone, so will add it later. It is so nice to get knitting inspiration from all of you.
> 
> Kathleendoris, so glad DGD is ok. What a scary time for all of you and it is indeed serious, so her recovery is so good to hear about. I know you will feel relieved.
> 
> Julie, was this trip you just made to present the gift of feathers that you were making, forget the name of the item, for the King? Sounds like a lovely time but so glad it wasn't the day of the earthquake. Makes me feel good to know you are able to do fun and interesting things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely; I love the antler cable & stwisted stitches.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this blocked, trying to decide if I need to make another, it's to be for GD but it's 1 inch narrower than it's supposed to be for the size,I actually thought it was narrower than that so may be OK.
> I decided to "fancy up" the Azel pullover with an antler cable & twisted stitches, made the neck smaller as I think by the time it's warm enough to wear it the heavy turtleneck would be too hot.
> I have 2button options, opinions please. 2nd photo is the true color, GD picked out the yarn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She does love it for sure. What a cutie pie she is.


Cashmeregma said:


> Here's my precious little great niece.
> 
> I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally got caught up from the weekend. Didn't comment much but did want to say I am so glad Heather has her own place now and to Fan I loved the pink/yellow rose.

Had a wonderful time with Carol and her DH here. They got here late afternoon Saturday and left around 9:30/10 this morning. I always love their visits. Our DHs get along well as they both love watching football. Carol and I made a trip to JoAnn's on Sunday morning and picked up some yarn for a mermaid for the grandbaby and some webbing to use a straps/handles on an adorable bag she made. I got a copy of the pattern to make some myself. We also went next door to Tuesday Morning and did a little shopping.
The French Onion soup I made for dinner Saturday was really good. On Sunday made the crustless spinach pie/quiche and butternut squash soup. My DH wouldn't even try the soup; pity him as it was really good. I froze the leftovers for later. Bless her heart, Carol put together a kit for felting like they did at the KAP and gave it to me. I can't wait to give it a try. The pain in neck & back was horrible during their visit unfortunately. I foolishly took more tramadol too soon after an earlier dose and ended up sick Sunday evening; vomiting and then went to bed early (8 pm). Did get some insights from Carol and have ordered myself a walker with wheels and seat like she has. Time to just accept that I really need it if going to be on my feel for any length of time. Also ordered several more reacher/grabber thingys to keep around various parts of the house. Not giving up just trying to be smarter and stay mobile more.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gosh Gwen didn't realise you have such difficult mobility issues. Yes you need to use every implement and machinery you can
to help you do the things which you need in life. Warm wishes from the shaky isles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to DILs in about 30 minutes , don't really want to go as it will be the first time since funeral that I've been in the house . But I said I would so I am


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this blocked, trying to decide if I need to make another, it's to be for GD but it's 1 inch narrower than it's supposed to be for the size,I actually thought it was narrower than that so may be OK.
> I decided to "fancy up" the Azel pullover with an antler cable & twisted stitches, made the neck smaller as I think by the time it's warm enough to wear it the heavy turtleneck would be too hot.
> I have 2button options, opinions please. 2nd photo is the true color, GD picked out the yarn


It's beautiful! Love the cable you did. That might be why it's narrower. I can't see the buttons on my phone, so no help there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's my precious little great niece.
> 
> I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


Cute! Both the great niece and the mermaid tail.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10am and did a quick skim through to catch up. Sorry for not commenting. ????
> On the couch with tea, kleenex, blanket, remote and a movie. Stuffy this morning and headachy. ????????
> 
> Will check in later.????


Oh no, where's the knitting? (Just kidding) I hope you feel better soon. Keep drinking!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was easier than I thought it would be . Husband said I shouldn't be upset and he was the one who ended up getting upset


I understand how you both felt. After dad died I couldn't even drive by the house for a year. Now I have no problem going over to see DB and that is where mom was when she died.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's my precious little great niece.
> 
> I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


She is so adorable!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got caught up from the weekend. Didn't comment much but did want to say I am so glad Heather has her own place now and to Fan I loved the pink/yellow rose.
> 
> Had a wonderful time with Carol and her DH here. They got here late afternoon Saturday and left around 9:30/10 this morning. I always love their visits. Our DHs get along well as they both love watching football. Carol and I made a trip to JoAnn's on Sunday morning and picked up some yarn for a mermaid for the grandbaby and some webbing to use a straps/handles on an adorable bag she made. I got a copy of the pattern to make some myself. We also went next door to Tuesday Morning and did a little shopping.
> The French Onion soup I made for dinner Saturday was really good. On Sunday made the crustless spinach pie/quiche and butternut squash soup. My DH wouldn't even try the soup; pity him as it was really good. I froze the leftovers for later. Bless her heart, Carol put together a kit for felting like they did at the KAP and gave it to me. I can't wait to give it a try. The pain in neck & back was horrible during their visit unfortunately. I foolishly took more tramadol too soon after an earlier dose and ended up sick Sunday evening; vomiting and then went to bed early (8 pm). Did get some insights from Carol and have ordered myself a walker with wheels and seat like she has. Time to just accept that I really need it if going to be on my feel for any length of time. Also ordered several more reacher/grabber thingys to keep around various parts of the house. Not giving up just trying to be smarter and stay mobile more.


Sounds like you had a great time! Sorry you were in so much pain. Good idea to get the walker and extra grabbers. The walker will let you keep mobile.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's not the first time I've visited with DIL she has come to us , but it's the first time I've been back to their home .


First times are always the worst, but I'm glad to hear you weren't as upset as you had feared. Not easy. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely Julie. So nice that they do fun things like that. Maybe I should look into some of the Seniors Clubs myself. Not sure how active in them I want to be, like you doing all that cooking, but maybe doing some of the trips. A little nervous about being sat with someone who is quite negative though and hating the trip.


My MIL does the senior trips frequently and loves them. You should check it out.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did this one today. Slept most of the morning and had a bit of lunch. No tastebuds????

This one is cute☺

Karate tonight and then hopefully home and back in my pj's.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did this one today. Slept most of the morning and had a bit of lunch. No tastebuds????
> 
> This one is cute☺
> 
> Karate tonight and then hopefully home and back in my pj's.


That's very cute, love the colours, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

and have ordered myself a walker with wheels and seat like she has. Time to just accept that I really need it if going to be on my feel for any length of time. Also ordered several more reacher/grabber thingys to keep around various parts of the house. Not giving up just trying to be smarter and stay mobile more.[/quote said:


> Dear Gwen, use whatever makes your life easier. I have a walker like you described and right now it has a basket of laundry on it. I use it a lot for transporting items in the house. It is a great help. Grabbers are wonderful things too. I will admit that I use the electric shopping carts all the time I can. I even have an electric scooter that I use for such things as craft shows. Makes the experience so much more enjoyable. My big deal is that I have a bad foot so walk crooked which makes my knees hurt. So far I haven't found a dr. that is willing to do anything to my foot. I have the name of another one I will try after Christmas. Arthur is a terrible thing to live with. He can go jump in the laaaake as far as I am concerned.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought poutine was french fries smothered in brown gravy. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I suspect I am not the only one who had never heard of poutine sauce. I googled it, and it appears it is cheese curds and gravy. Apparently, a popular Canadian snack! Well, I don't suppose it is very different from the Belgian favourite of frites with mayonnaise, and I love that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i doubt if the will improve your basketball game but they will look smart as you sit on the sidelines. who is to know you are wearing slippers. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-converse-slippers?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7a302788f5-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7a302788f5-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is the picture and how did i miss it> --- sam



oneapril said:


> Oh Sonja, you had me laughing! It is beautiful knitting but does sort of resemble ducks, now that you mention it. You are so talented and adventurous in your knitting. I have never tried anything like that...I am in awe of your talents!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i must be reading with my eyes closed - happy anniversary - hope it is a good day for you and dh. tell your sister happy birthday from northwest ohio. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Happy anniversary, Bonnie! Have a great day! And happy birthday to your sister!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is the picture and how did i miss it> --- sam


Sonja's "Scary ducks" jumper is on page 31, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some very cute kitties - bless your friend for neutering them and for keeping them around her place and feeding them several times a day. she is definitely my kind of pet owner. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Just something to give you a smile...my friend has wild kitties she neutered and feeds...and they hang around her house. When they are all together, they look so cute. Have a great day/night, everyone!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mounds of hugs - know our collective arms will be around you the entire time. hopefully it will be easier than you think. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm off to DILs in about 30 minutes , don't really want to go as it will be the first time since funeral that I've been in the house . But I said I would so I am


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this blocked, trying to decide if I need to make another, it's to be for GD but it's 1 inch narrower than it's supposed to be for the size,I actually thought it was narrower than that so may be OK.
> I decided to "fancy up" the Azel pullover with an antler cable & twisted stitches, made the neck smaller as I think by the time it's warm enough to wear it the heavy turtleneck would be too hot.
> I have 2button options, opinions please. 2nd photo is the true color, GD picked out the yarn


Your pullover is lovely Bonnie . Pretty colour . I was thinking of adding cable to the next one I make . Did you add extra stitches to compensate for the cable

Why not both colour buttons Bonnie mix them up either side


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's my precious little great niece.
> 
> I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


What a cutie , she clearly loves being a mermaid :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if your electric hear was baseboard radiators that were fasted to the baseboard. it is the most expensive type of heat to have. i grew up with bit all radiators and coal fired hot water. goodness they ut out the heat. even though daddy always banked the fire at night thing go fairly cold inside by morning - think ice on the inside of the windows. heavy quilts and comforters were on the beds and flannel pjs helped keep us warm during the night. phyllis and i had electric heat in the ceiling and i would do it again - each room had it's own thermostat. the heat was quiet, clean and kept us very warm - and at the time didn't cost us an arm and a let. gary and heidi use propane to fire their forced hot air heat. it's very reasonable untll gas prices go up but it is still cheaper than natural gas that the folks in town have. --- sam



budasha said:


> Bonnie, can't you get equal billing? When I first moved to Oakwood, I was floored at the cost of hydro so I went equal monthly billing. We had electric heat and by the end of the year, the cost was $5,000. We switched to gas as soon as we could. I see that Sam has already mentioned equal billing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was easier than I thought it would be . Husband said I shouldn't be upset and he was the one who ended up getting upset


Glad you found it easier than you expected. First time is always the worst. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always liked the even payment - most times it was more than the bill and sometimes less. even so the divvy up month was never as much as our even payment had been. it just helped us budget as we knew from month to month what our electric heat would cost. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think we have the option, I just never bothered, it's not that I can't pay it, it's just always a bit of a shock when it comes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she looks lovely daralene and the mermaid blanket looks great. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Here's my precious little great niece.
> 
> I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what i want to know is how one turns a snowman into a duck and doesn't realize it till they are all knitted. i would prefer snowmen too. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Vanished Ducks hopefully not to reappear when I start knitting again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all these "firsts" brings our greif closer to to surface but as this first year moves along you will be knocking down the "firsts" only one time - once it happens again you will have already done it and hopefully not squeeze your heart too hard. greif is such a personal feeling - just remember we are hear for you and your family 24/7. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's not the first time I've visited with DIL she has come to us , but it's the first time I've been back to their home .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting to like the old biddies! I am not quite reconciled to being in that age group, however.


me either julie - i'm not sure if i am old enough to be considered a senior. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry you are having so much pain - sending you tons of healing energy. i think a walker with a built in seat is the perfect way to go. they sent me home with a walker - i lost y balance just a little bit but recovered but they still thought i needed the walker. i may use it when i walk outside - i'm trying to strengthen my legs and allow me to walk farther. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got caught up from the weekend. Didn't comment much but did want to say I am so glad Heather has her own place now and to Fan I loved the pink/yellow rose.
> 
> Had a wonderful time with Carol and her DH here. They got here late afternoon Saturday and left around 9:30/10 this morning. I always love their visits. Our DHs get along well as they both love watching football. Carol and I made a trip to JoAnn's on Sunday morning and picked up some yarn for a mermaid for the grandbaby and some webbing to use a straps/handles on an adorable bag she made. I got a copy of the pattern to make some myself. We also went next door to Tuesday Morning and did a little shopping.
> The French Onion soup I made for dinner Saturday was really good. On Sunday made the crustless spinach pie/quiche and butternut squash soup. My DH wouldn't even try the soup; pity him as it was really good. I froze the leftovers for later. Bless her heart, Carol put together a kit for felting like they did at the KAP and gave it to me. I can't wait to give it a try. The pain in neck & back was horrible during their visit unfortunately. I foolishly took more tramadol too soon after an earlier dose and ended up sick Sunday evening; vomiting and then went to bed early (8 pm). Did get some insights from Carol and have ordered myself a walker with wheels and seat like she has. Time to just accept that I really need it if going to be on my feel for any length of time. Also ordered several more reacher/grabber thingys to keep around various parts of the house. Not giving up just trying to be smarter and stay mobile more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> me either julie - i'm not sure if i am old enough to be considered a senior. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: --- sam


 :sm24: It can be a bit of a shock, to be considered old.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> So happy for you that you now have your own place...you deserve peace and comfort in your home.


Definitely pleased to hear you are now free to do as you please in your own home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, healing energy sent your way. I'm glad you can have things that help you with mobility and safety. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your pullover is lovely Bonnie . Pretty colour . I was thinking of adding cable to the next one I make . Did you add extra stitches to compensate for the cable
> 
> Why not both colour buttons Bonnie mix them up either side


I did a whole lot of compensating????????????. I couldn't find any bulky yarn so used Caron simply soft , 2 strands held together, then I started by going up one size in the pattern, after I'd knit several inches found it was way too narrow so frogged that & started over with 75 stitches, which is the XL size????. I guess I should have used 3 strands held together. The joys of living in the boonies & not having a yarn store.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> if your electric hear was baseboard radiators that were fasted to the baseboard. it is the most expensive type of heat to have. i grew up with bit all radiators and coal fired hot water. goodness they ut out the heat. even though daddy always banked the fire at night thing go fairly cold inside by morning - think ice on the inside of the windows. heavy quilts and comforters were on the beds and flannel pjs helped keep us warm during the night. phyllis and i had electric heat in the ceiling and i would do it again - each room had it's own thermostat. the heat was quiet, clean and kept us very warm - and at the time didn't cost us an arm and a let. gary and heidi use propane to fire their forced hot air heat. it's very reasonable untll gas prices go up but it is still cheaper than natural gas that the folks in town have. --- sam


We also have propane forced air furnace & a wood burning fireplace we use when it's really cold. Here electric heat is very expensive & people who have it end up with lots of problems because the air in the house doesn't circulate well enough & they end up with moisture problems, rotten windows & mould in places.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Very busy day today but I wanted to share the finger puppets that I got for Bella. Made by knitters in Ecuador.


So cute! Live the lion. Bella will have lots of fun with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol says we will have races on her next visit...LOL. I won't need it all the time hopefully. It's just getting so that short shopping trips or even a small amount of REAL cleaning puts me in too much pain. And as Railyn mentioned using it to carry things from her car to the house I will be able to use it when shopping if needed. Only reason I posted about it is that I am really struggling with accepting that I need the help. Feeling like a "sissy" and we all know growing old isn't for sissies! Know you folks will help me over this stubborn attitude I have about needing to use it....LOL. In y mind I'm in my thirties and more than capable of doing anything I want! LOL


thewren said:


> so sorry you are having so much pain - sending you tons of healing energy. i think a walker with a built in seat is the perfect way to go. they sent me home with a walker - i lost y balance just a little bit but recovered but they still thought i needed the walker. i may use it when i walk outside - i'm trying to strengthen my legs and allow me to walk farther. --- sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I thought too. lol And it's only the 12-18 month size, I don't even want to know how many stitches it would be on the 4-5, well, let me see, just for kicks and giggles... Oh 7/8 is the largest size and the 3rd tier is 656 stitches. :sm06:


If you posted the name of the dress i missed it, would you share it please. I love it!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not a real fan of regular Christmas cake but like the one I make as its not so dry & it's so quick & easy. You have to either freeze the extra or keep it in the fridge as it's so moist if moulds.
> 
> FAST AND FABULOUS FRUITCAKE
> 2 1/2 c. flour
> ...


That's my recipe, too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Weird pet waste goes in with the compostables, you would think that might spread parasites if they spread the compost back on gardens. Not to. Mention the smell


Our compost never had any animal waste except eggshell. I wonder if it's processed mechanically to speed things up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, sorry you're having such mobility issues, hope the doctor can get you some pain meds that work better & you can get a walker & whatever aids will help you out


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> Carol says we will have races on her next visit...LOL. I won't need it all the time hopefully. It's just getting so that short shopping trips or even a small amount of REAL cleaning puts me in too much pain. And as Railyn mentioned using it to carry things from her car to the house I will be able to use it when shopping if needed. Only reason I posted about it is that I am really struggling with accepting that I need the help. Feeling like a "sissy" and we all know growing old isn't for sissies! Know you folks will help me over this stubborn attitude I have about needing to use it....LOL. In y mind I'm in my thirties and more than capable of doing anything I want! LOL


Gwen, I'm a believer in doing what you need to do for quality of life. I don't associate those things with age, either, rather view them as just a help for staying "able."


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If you posted the name of the dress i missed it, would you share it please. I love it!!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinnae-princess-dress

I bookmarked it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I meant to update on the photos of the shawls--I still can't get the phone to email them right, but I did post one on facebook, which I then saved to my computer (crazy, ain't it?). So here is the crocheted one (the back).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:50pm and I am caught up. 

Karate went well tonight and Gage has some of his kicks to practice. 

I am exhausted and hoping to get to bed early. 

Check in tomorrow morning ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol says we will have races on her next visit...LOL. I won't need it all the time hopefully. It's just getting so that short shopping trips or even a small amount of REAL cleaning puts me in too much pain. And as Railyn mentioned using it to carry things from her car to the house I will be able to use it when shopping if needed. Only reason I posted about it is that I am really struggling with accepting that I need the help. Feeling like a "sissy" and we all know growing old isn't for sissies! Know you folks will help me over this stubborn attitude I have about needing to use it....LOL. In y mind I'm in my thirties and more than capable of doing anything I want! LOL


Just think of how much you'll be able to do when you're not stopped by pain because you were too proud to make use of the help you needed. You're not a sissy, it's being realistic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting to like the old biddies! I am not quite reconciled to being in that age group, however.


:sm23: :sm23: That's cute. Hate for me to reconcile that too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Bonnie. Hope you get to celebrate. Happy Birthday to your sister too from NY. 

Heather, congratulations on the new place. 

Gwen, so sorry you had a rough time. Hope you get some help from the things you have ordered. No heavy lifting and that's an order from me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 8:50pm and I am caught up.
> 
> Karate went well tonight and Gage has some of his kicks to practice.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol says we will have races on her next visit...LOL. I won't need it all the time hopefully. It's just getting so that short shopping trips or even a small amount of REAL cleaning puts me in too much pain. And as Railyn mentioned using it to carry things from her car to the house I will be able to use it when shopping if needed. Only reason I posted about it is that I am really struggling with accepting that I need the help. Feeling like a "sissy" and we all know growing old isn't for sissies! Know you folks will help me over this stubborn attitude I have about needing to use it....LOL. In y mind I'm in my thirties and more than capable of doing anything I want! LOL


Gwen, look at it this way. You are so frustrated because you can't do things you think you should be able to do. The walker will let you do a lot of those things again! Can you knit without needles and yarn? NO. Think of it as a tool, just as the needles, ect are for knitting, or Brantley's wood working tools.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, sorry you're having such mobility issues, hope the doctor can get you some pain meds that work better & you can get a walker & whatever aids will help you out


Just had a thought, Gwen. Ask the Dr. if he can give you a prescription for the walker. You may be able to get it through Medicare that way, at less cost to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I meant to update on the photos of the shawls--I still can't get the phone to email them right, but I did post one on facebook, which I then saved to my computer (crazy, ain't it?). So here is the crocheted one (the back).


It's beautiful! What kind of phone are you using?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Reminder about signing up for the Christmas card exchange! Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am very tired tonight but stayed awake so Matthew could go to art class. Our hot water tank died last Thursday so I have boiled water these past few days to wash my hair and wash dishes etc. I am quite sore as well. We should have a new water heater tomorrow. The old one is draining currently.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Just had a thought, Gwen. Ask the Dr. if he can give you a prescription for the walker. You may be able to get it through Medicare that way, at less cost to you.


And if he can't, they sometimes have them in Goodwill. My sister has found them there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I meant to update on the photos of the shawls--I still can't get the phone to email them right, but I did post one on facebook, which I then saved to my computer (crazy, ain't it?). So here is the crocheted one (the back).


What a beauty. You do such lovely work Sorlenna.????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a picture of the moon thanks to Darowil for reminding me of it. Tried to capture the full circular rainbow but couldn't. Still beautiful and you have to imagine the rainbow in a ring around it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am very tired tonight but stayed awake so Matthew could go to art class. Our hot water tank died last Thursday so I have boiled water these past few days to wash my hair and wash dishes etc. I am quite sore as well. We should have a new water heater tomorrow. The old one is draining currently.


So sorry to hear about the hot water tank. Glad it should be replaced tomorrow. Hope you can get some good rest once Matthew gets home from art class. Can you see the moon tonight? It keeps hiding behind clouds, then peeking out here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of the moon thanks to Darowil for reminding me of it. Tried to capture the full circular rainbow but couldn't. Still beautiful and you have to imagine the rainbow in a ring around it.


If there is a rainbow around it, it is caused by the moisture in the atmosphere. It is called a moon dog. Around the sun it is called a sun dog. Beautiful. Can't get a decent photo of it here tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Update on DDIL's mom. Cheryl has taken a turn for the worse this evening. Your thoughts and prayers would again be greatly appreciated. DDIL said that Cheryl has not been awake much, not eating, ect. This afternoon, DDIL was holding her hand and told her mom she loved her. Cheryl opened her eyes and said I love you, too. When I heard that, I knew it probably wouldn't be much longer. We took all the kids and grands for supper, and DDIL got a message from her brother that their mom had gotten worse. They are back with her at hospice now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, boy do I have some pages to get caught up on. David left this morning and then after sitting on my hinney for a bit, got started clearing out and moving things around, started around 9am, then went with Marla to run a couple errands that needed running and had lunch, then back at it, finally called it a day about half an hour ago, my back is a bit sore after hauling buckets of water, had to empty most of the water out of the fish tanks in order to move them, then haul the water to fill them back up after. But on the plus side, it's mostly done, just need to move my chair and side table across the room and move the guitars area and a bookshelf to this side of the room. Only one real problem, I got rid of all my large flat spaces to stack crap, well it's a good and a bad thing, no catchalls left to catch all, but no catchalls to catch anything. lolol Oh well, just need to be much more organized than I have been of late. The poor pups have been upset all day, they finally started to relax and play after I stopped moving everything and just sat down. lol
I think Wednesday, I'll go to the basement and do some serious work down there so that I can move my craft shelves and stuff down there and set up a work desk for my office stuff down there, I don't use the office stuff much, but it would be nice to have it all in a space where it's easy to use but out of the way of everyday stuff. 
Tomorrow Marla and I have to run to Scottsbluff and get a few things we forgot on Saturday when we were literally zipping through trying to get home before my cousin was ready to deliver the furniture, then we have the gym and knit group. 
So it will be a full day also, just not quite so physical. Poor David won't recognize the place when he gets home. 
Okay, now that I've written a short novel, I'm off to get caught up. 
I hope that everyone is doing well, and that all family members recovering or in declining health are doing better or as well as can be expected and not suffering. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> There's an excitement to watching your team do well after struggling for many years isn't there?Mine achieved very little for 3 1/2 decades then started doing a reasonable amount and then burst into the 2000s with win after win and a record number of premierships in a 10 year period. Now they have gone back to the better side of OK but not yet good.


There definitely is, especially when they pull the win out in the last few minutes or seconds. :sm24: 
Hopefully your team will be back on top soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's fantastic, you won't be disappointed it's a really lovely rose, so glad I showed you.


Me too, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Kaye, where did you find them for sale in Canada? I could only find them in NZ& UK, they probably wouldn't grow in my part of the world anyway????


I went back and looked, it was Victoria, Aussie, of course my first thought was Victoria, Canada, sorry, oh well, I'll keep looking if I can find it here or Canada, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> On the farm our power bill comes only every 3 months, 3 are estimated & the 4th is a reading so is usually larger & comes right before Christmas???? They only read the meter once/year. In town they get monthly bills & the reading are done every 3 months so they don't get dinged quite so bad at once.


Wow, that just seems so inefficient, they read ours every month, but we have winterguard, so our bill is averaged based on what the last years readings were and it makes it much easier bill to handle every month.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi and gary pay the electric company the same amount for eleven months and the twelfth month the account is balanced. it usually is not as much as they have been paying every month but it evens it out so you don't big bills at Christmas, the winter months and the summer months when you are running the a/c.


That's pretty much how ours works, they do read it every month though so that next year they know what to charge us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with Tami's Daily as well as all the people impacted by the earthquake in New Zealand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> ! DD and I each need one of those separate little buildings for our art stuff (we share the room, so it gets rather crowded). If I ever get a house again, that is on my list of definite wants.


When DH and I bought this new home we are living in, we got a lot of questions as to why we got such a big house for our senior years. The answer is that DH needs a computer room, I need a sewing/craft room and I like to have a guest bedroom. To us a 4 bedroom house is reasonable. I think I would have a hard time sharing a craft room with someone. I have a tendency to get messy when I sew or do crafts and that would be a problem for someone else. On the other hand, I don't like someone messing with my projects. I admire you that you can share a craft room.[/quote]

I agree! I like to nest, and that makes a big mess. lol 
David has the garage but come winter it would not be a bad thing if he had mancave that was heated. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your dress looks much more pretty than the pictures on ravelry


Thank you so much, I got close to ending the first sleeve last night and found I needed size US 5 dpn's, wouldn't you know, I had every other size all the way to 15's but no 5's. lol So that was one of my errands today, now I can go ahead and get moving on that as I sit here and read.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did this one today. Slept most of the morning and had a bit of lunch. No tastebuds????
> 
> This one is cute☺
> 
> Karate tonight and then hopefully home and back in my pj's.


This is one of the cutest yet! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is looking adorable. :sm11:


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the radio there has been another earthquake in NZ, just north of Christchurch. Quite a strong one again. Hope all our KPers and their families are safe.


Oh no! I hope that there are no additional fatalities or damages from it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I first had the hard sauce on bread pudding at the Beau Revage (sp?), casino in Biloxi, when DH lived there. I even wrote for their recipe, but they didn't respond. If you have a great bread pudding recipe, I would be interested, as I have never found one quite the same.


I'm looking for one also, but if I find a great one, I'll be sure to pass it on to you. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Just something to give you a smile...my friend has wild kitties she neutered and feeds...and they hang around her house. When they are all together, they look so cute. Have a great day/night, everyone!


Awe, what a cute scene, what a wonderful thing for you friend to do. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heard of brandy butter but never known what it was.
> Maybe we should give some to Elizabeth?


LOL! Would definitely help with teething.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's beautiful! What kind of phone are you using?


Thank you! I'm pleased with it.

The phone is an android...nothing fancy. I think the photos are too large, which is odd because the phone took them! But I had the idea to plug the phone into the computer via the charge cord, which has a USB, but the computer said it couldn't find any photos...so will have to try again. I'll figure it out, as I've not had trouble before (but because of the security thing, yahoo made some changes to mobile email also). It may be the way the new email app is set up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yum Christmas pudding is my favourite, especially with brandy butter or brandy sauce mmmmm!
I like it for breakfast on 26th, if there's any leftover. Decadence! Or healthy as it has fruit in it lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The moon here tonight.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Update on quakes etc
Our little country is certainly having a tough time, now there's flooding from heavy rain both in South Island and bottom of north island in Wellington our capital city. On a good note though our naval warship, and an American warship are headed for the south and lending their expertise in the evacuations etc.
There were 2 initial quakes one shook the earth up and down, second shook sideways. The land has moved spectacularly by footage have seen on tv. 
It's going to cost billions to get everything back in order, and will take many months. 
But we Kiwis are a resilient bunch and will hang in there and help each other cope.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> 666-should be easy to remember! (as long as I don't use 6 ozs of brandy!).


LOL! When I lived in Texas we had a lady from France who used to make the best rum cake in the whole world, and she didn't skimp on the rum, I was the only one who really ate it much, it was soooo good, sooo strong so by the end of the day I was feeling no pain, but it was sure yummy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a great weekend in Berlin, now sitting in the foyer of the hotel waiting for the taxi to the airport and home.


Can't wait to see photos, hint hint, after you get home of course. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to DILs in about 30 minutes , don't really want to go as it will be the first time since funeral that I've been in the house . But I said I would so I am


Hugging you both from afar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> How do you damp mooo? :sm09: :sm09: Cow mop?


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10am and did a quick skim through to catch up. Sorry for not commenting. ????
> On the couch with tea, kleenex, blanket, remote and a movie. Stuffy this morning and headachy. ????????
> 
> Will check in later.????


Oh yuck! I was afraid you were working on a cold, I hope you are able to kick it quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, so sorry your country so devastated by quakes. I'm glad an American warship is coming to help.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just seen aerial footage of the NZ coast on Facebook...the slides look awful. My heart goes out to all.

On another note, I've managed to get gmail to send the photos to my yahoo mail. The joys (cough) of technology! So I'm off to the computer to see if I can retrieve and post.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I meant to update on the photos of the shawls--I still can't get the phone to email them right, but I did post one on facebook, which I then saved to my computer (crazy, ain't it?). So here is the crocheted one (the back).


Beautiful, Sorlenna!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful, Sorlenna!


Thank you!

Here are the other photos.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! When I lived in Texas we had a lady from France who used to make the best rum cake in the whole world, and she didn't skimp on the rum, I was the only one who really ate it much, it was soooo good, sooo strong so by the end of the day I was feeling no pain, but it was sure yummy. lol


Yeah numb cake! Way to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this blocked, trying to decide if I need to make another, it's to be for GD but it's 1 inch narrower than it's supposed to be for the size,I actually thought it was narrower than that so may be OK.
> I decided to "fancy up" the Azel pullover with an antler cable & twisted stitches, made the neck smaller as I think by the time it's warm enough to wear it the heavy turtleneck would be too hot.
> I have 2button options, opinions please. 2nd photo is the true color, GD picked out the yarn


Oh how cute!!! I have that in my favorites to make at some point. I like the darker buttons that match so perfectly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's my precious little great niece.
> 
> I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


What a cutie!!! She's adorable in her mermaid tail. She looks so much like you and your sisters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting to like the old biddies! I am not quite reconciled to being in that age group, however.


LOLOL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was one thing we never had. we loved it. ours was also in the ceiling. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We also have propane forced air furnace & a wood burning fireplace we use when it's really cold. Here electric heat is very expensive & people who have it end up with lots of problems because the air in the house doesn't circulate well enough & they end up with moisture problems, rotten windows & mould in places.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

like my walker is still out on the porch unless heidi has already put it in the basement. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Carol says we will have races on her next visit...LOL. I won't need it all the time hopefully. It's just getting so that short shopping trips or even a small amount of REAL cleaning puts me in too much pain. And as Railyn mentioned using it to carry things from her car to the house I will be able to use it when shopping if needed. Only reason I posted about it is that I am really struggling with accepting that I need the help. Feeling like a "sissy" and we all know growing old isn't for sissies! Know you folks will help me over this stubborn attitude I have about needing to use it....LOL. In y mind I'm in my thirties and more than capable of doing anything I want! LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got caught up from the weekend. Didn't comment much but did want to say I am so glad Heather has her own place now and to Fan I loved the pink/yellow rose.
> 
> Had a wonderful time with Carol and her DH here. They got here late afternoon Saturday and left around 9:30/10 this morning. I always love their visits. Our DHs get along well as they both love watching football. Carol and I made a trip to JoAnn's on Sunday morning and picked up some yarn for a mermaid for the grandbaby and some webbing to use a straps/handles on an adorable bag she made. I got a copy of the pattern to make some myself. We also went next door to Tuesday Morning and did a little shopping.
> The French Onion soup I made for dinner Saturday was really good. On Sunday made the crustless spinach pie/quiche and butternut squash soup. My DH wouldn't even try the soup; pity him as it was really good. I froze the leftovers for later. Bless her heart, Carol put together a kit for felting like they did at the KAP and gave it to me. I can't wait to give it a try. The pain in neck & back was horrible during their visit unfortunately. I foolishly took more tramadol too soon after an earlier dose and ended up sick Sunday evening; vomiting and then went to bed early (8 pm). Did get some insights from Carol and have ordered myself a walker with wheels and seat like she has. Time to just accept that I really need it if going to be on my feel for any length of time. Also ordered several more reacher/grabber thingys to keep around various parts of the house. Not giving up just trying to be smarter and stay mobile more.


Sounds like pain not withstanding, you all had a great time. I agree, more mobility with less damage and pain to yourself is the most important thing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work sorlenna --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I meant to update on the photos of the shawls--I still can't get the phone to email them right, but I did post one on facebook, which I then saved to my computer (crazy, ain't it?). So here is the crocheted one (the back).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just bound off the first sleeve, yippee!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did this one today. Slept most of the morning and had a bit of lunch. No tastebuds????
> 
> This one is cute☺
> 
> Karate tonight and then hopefully home and back in my pj's.


That's adorable. 
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am very tired tonight but stayed awake so Matthew could go to art class. Our hot water tank died last Thursday so I have boiled water these past few days to wash my hair and wash dishes etc. I am quite sore as well. We should have a new water heater tomorrow. The old one is draining currently.


I hope you didn't have a mess to clean from it leaking as well. Not great that you have had to boil water for so long.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just bound off the first sleeve, yippee!


 :sm24: It's beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i doubt if the will improve your basketball game but they will look smart as you sit on the sidelines. who is to know you are wearing slippers. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-converse-slippers?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7a302788f5-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7a302788f5-60616885


Those are cute and I know a Teen or two that would love them, and being crochet they'll go really fast. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely shawls sorlenna - very nicely done. love the yarn bowl -- did not know that dogwood would work up that nicely. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are the other photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, boy do I have some pages to get caught up on. David left this morning and then after sitting on my hinney for a bit, got started clearing out and moving things around, started around 9am, then went with Marla to run a couple errands that needed running and had lunch, then back at it, finally called it a day about half an hour ago, my back is a bit sore after hauling buckets of water, had to empty most of the water out of the fish tanks in order to move them, then haul the water to fill them back up after. But on the plus side, it's mostly done, just need to move my chair and side table across the room and move the guitars area and a bookshelf to this side of the room. Only one real problem, I got rid of all my large flat spaces to stack crap, well it's a good and a bad thing, no catchalls left to catch all, but no catchalls to catch anything. lolol Oh well, just need to be much more organized than I have been of late. The poor pups have been upset all day, they finally started to relax and play after I stopped moving everything and just sat down. lol
> I think Wednesday, I'll go to the basement and do some serious work down there so that I can move my craft shelves and stuff down there and set up a work desk for my office stuff down there, I don't use the office stuff much, but it would be nice to have it all in a space where it's easy to use but out of the way of everyday stuff.
> Tomorrow Marla and I have to run to Scottsbluff and get a few things we forgot on Saturday when we were literally zipping through trying to get home before my cousin was ready to deliver the furniture, then we have the gym and knit group.
> So it will be a full day also, just not quite so physical. Poor David won't recognize the place when he gets home.
> ...


Sounds like you should meet yourself coming, such a whirlwind! It will feel good to have it all done if you aren't to exhausted to enjoy it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol says we will have races on her next visit...LOL. I won't need it all the time hopefully. It's just getting so that short shopping trips or even a small amount of REAL cleaning puts me in too much pain. And as Railyn mentioned using it to carry things from her car to the house I will be able to use it when shopping if needed. Only reason I posted about it is that I am really struggling with accepting that I need the help. Feeling like a "sissy" and we all know growing old isn't for sissies! Know you folks will help me over this stubborn attitude I have about needing to use it....LOL. In y mind I'm in my thirties and more than capable of doing anything I want! LOL


LOL!

Unfortunately our bodies just don't always keep up with us and needs help, you are right, getting older isn't for sissies, it isn't for the young either, could you imagine if we had to go through all this in our 20's? lol 
You'll be okay, once you have it, you'll wonder how come you didn't get one sooner, so much better than spending two days in pain after a 2 hour shopping trip. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nicely done kaye - beautiful work. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Just bound off the first sleeve, yippee!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If you posted the name of the dress i missed it, would you share it please. I love it!!


Pinnae Princess Dress, 
Oh, I see Sorlenna got it. lol Thank you for posting it Sorlenna. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that just seems so inefficient, they read ours every month, but we have winterguard, so our bill is averaged based on what the last years readings were and it makes it much easier bill to handle every month.


The farm yards are so spread out in the province I'm sure they don't want to have to come to each one more than once / year


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I meant to update on the photos of the shawls--I still can't get the phone to email them right, but I did post one on facebook, which I then saved to my computer (crazy, ain't it?). So here is the crocheted one (the back).


That is absolutely beautiful!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:50pm and I am caught up.
> 
> Karate went well tonight and Gage has some of his kicks to practice.
> 
> ...


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, look at it this way. You are so frustrated because you can't do things you think you should be able to do. The walker will let you do a lot of those things again! Can you knit without needles and yarn? NO. Think of it as a tool, just as the needles, ect are for knitting, or Brantley's wood working tools.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on quakes etc
> Our little country is certainly having a tough time, now there's flooding from heavy rain both in South Island and bottom of north island in Wellington our capital city. On a good note though our naval warship, and an American warship are headed for the south and lending their expertise in the evacuations etc.
> There were 2 initial quakes one shook the earth up and down, second shook sideways. The land has moved spectacularly by footage have seen on tv.
> It's going to cost billions to get everything back in order, and will take many months.
> But we Kiwis are a resilient bunch and will hang in there and help each other cope.


Terrible! I'm glad the warships are close enough to help. I hope no more lives gave been lost. I can't imagine how scary it must be to have the world shake under your feet
I'm glad your family & Julies are safe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am very tired tonight but stayed awake so Matthew could go to art class. Our hot water tank died last Thursday so I have boiled water these past few days to wash my hair and wash dishes etc. I am quite sore as well. We should have a new water heater tomorrow. The old one is draining currently.


Oh my, poor heater gave it's last drip, I'm glad it'll be replaced soon, it's most inconvenient to have to boil water, been there done that, for almost a year in Texas, thankfully most of the year is so warm that you really just want a cool shower. 
Hope you're able to get rid of the soreness soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of the moon thanks to Darowil for reminding me of it. Tried to capture the full circular rainbow but couldn't. Still beautiful and you have to imagine the rainbow in a ring around it.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on DDIL's mom. Cheryl has taken a turn for the worse this evening. Your thoughts and prayers would again be greatly appreciated. DDIL said that Cheryl has not been awake much, not eating, ect. This afternoon, DDIL was holding her hand and told her mom she loved her. Cheryl opened her eyes and said I love you, too. When I heard that, I knew it probably wouldn't be much longer. We took all the kids and grands for supper, and DDIL got a message from her brother that their mom had gotten worse. They are back with her at hospice now.


Oh dear, prayers and hugs with all, I hope that it's peaceful for her and her children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are the other photos.


Oh beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yeah numb cake! Way to go.


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: It's beautiful!


Thank you, I'm excited to get it finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you should meet yourself coming, such a whirlwind! It will feel good to have it all done if you aren't to exhausted to enjoy it.


LOL! Well, I did knock into the tv tray table by my chair and coffee went flying, lol I was half cursing half just oh well, more mess to clean up, need to mop anyway. lol Poor pups, they did stay out of the way after accidentally shuffling Ryssa along the floor with my foot when I couldn't see her over the pile in my arms.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> nicely done kaye - beautiful work. --- sam


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The farm yards are so spread out in the province I'm sure they don't want to have to come to each one more than once / year


Well, I don't suppose that they'd like to pay someone to drive around all the time just reading meters, I don't know how the farmers/ranchers here do it, oh well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible! I'm glad the warships are close enough to help. I hope no more lives gave been lost. I can't imagine how scary it must be to have the world shake under your feet
> I'm glad your family & Julies are safe


Me too!

I grew up on Adak and we frequently had earthquakes, fortunately none that had us evacuating, we were to evacuate once and us kids were super excited at that prospect, but then they called it off last minute, we were really bummed. Parents get much more upset over things like that than kids.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's 10:11 pm here since David called about an hour ago to say goodnight, I think I'll get the dogs out and go to bed, I'm pooped. 
Night all, sweet dreams and bright tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Update on quakes etc
> Our little country is certainly having a tough time, now there's flooding from heavy rain both in South Island and bottom of north island in Wellington our capital city. On a good note though our naval warship, and an American warship are headed for the south and lending their expertise in the evacuations etc.
> There were 2 initial quakes one shook the earth up and down, second shook sideways. The land has moved spectacularly by footage have seen on tv.
> It's going to cost billions to get everything back in order, and will take many months.
> But we Kiwis are a resilient bunch and will hang in there and help each other cope.


What a time of it Fan to have the earthquakes and now rain in addition. I will see if I can find any footage online. Prayers for all those suffering.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are the other photos.


The shawls are beautiful Sorlenna. Wonderful work with designing and crochet/knitting.

That dogwood bowl is really lovely. Never knew dogwood could be so pretty. The flowers and trees sure are nice to look at. One of my favorites.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just bound off the first sleeve, yippee!


Yay!!! I agree, it is prettier than the ones on Ravelry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan and Julie, it will be a miracle if more people haven't been killed with the devastation I saw online. Prayers for New Zealand and its people. Hoping this finally stops and the tsunamis don't cause more devastation.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan and Julie, it will be a miracle if more people haven't been killed with the devastation I saw online. Prayers for New Zealand and its people. Hoping this finally stops and the tsunamis don't cause more devastation.


Thank you Daralene, it's been very tough for all concerned, but the services are getting into action quickly and help is coming. The quakes were bad enough without the torrential rain storms today making everything worse.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I meant to update on the photos of the shawls--I still can't get the phone to email them right, but I did post one on facebook, which I then saved to my computer (crazy, ain't it?). So here is the crocheted one (the back).


I did see it on FB but it's worth another look . It's beautiful .
Just saw you other pictures . Beautiful shawls Sorlenna and your yarn bowl is gorgeous


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of the moon thanks to Darowil for reminding me of it. Tried to capture the full circular rainbow but couldn't. Still beautiful and you have to imagine the rainbow in a ring around it.


It's beautiful Daralene . Exactly what it looked like here at about 7 ish when I was out with the dog with the blackness closing in round the edges


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am very tired tonight but stayed awake so Matthew could go to art class. Our hot water tank died last Thursday so I have boiled water these past few days to wash my hair and wash dishes etc. I am quite sore as well. We should have a new water heater tomorrow. The old one is draining currently.


Hope you get your new water heater fitted without a hitch and lovely hot water soon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm sure her paediatrician of a mother would be happy with a good dose of brandy for Elizabeth!


 :sm06: LOL. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not a real fan of regular Christmas cake but like the one I make as its not so dry & it's so quick & easy. You have to either freeze the extra or keep it in the fridge as it's so moist if moulds.
> 
> FAST AND FABULOUS FRUITCAKE
> 2 1/2 c. flour
> ...


That sounds like it would be nice and moist-worth trying. ove! Won't ry it in the BBQ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Not an easy visit for you Sonja, but I'm sure DIL will appreciate it. Hope it goes well for both of you.


I hope it went ok for you Sonja.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this blocked, trying to decide if I need to make another, it's to be for GD but it's 1 inch narrower than it's supposed to be for the size,I actually thought it was narrower than that so may be OK.
> I decided to "fancy up" the Azel pullover with an antler cable & twisted stitches, made the neck smaller as I think by the time it's warm enough to wear it the heavy turtleneck would be too hot.
> I have 2button options, opinions please. 2nd photo is the true color, GD picked out the yarn


That's a nice edition to a plain poncho.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's my precious little great niece.
> 
> I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


She really does look really happy in it. Well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was easier than I thought it would be . Husband said I shouldn't be upset and he was the one who ended up getting upset


Glad it went OK- should be easier in the future, now that the first time is over. Wonder if it was hard for her to have you there for the first time as well?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine fries with mayo


Me either!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here's my precious little great niece.
> 
> I thought the photo would be of her lying down as I closed the bottom but perhaps this is just for the photo.


She look adorable in her mermaid blanket. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, that isn't an easy choice. I think the lighter ones would be a lovely addition, like adornment. The raspberry ones would be less noticeable and the focus would be just in the knitting. I love the pattern and color. Great job. Since I love shawl pins and adornment, I might go with the lighter buttons but for someone that likes simpler, go with the matching buttons. Gorgeous color choice. Looks like a fun knit.


I think I agree.... I like the lighter buttons. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got caught up from the weekend. Didn't comment much but did want to say I am so glad Heather has her own place now and to Fan I loved the pink/yellow rose.
> 
> Had a wonderful time with Carol and her DH here. They got here late afternoon Saturday and left around 9:30/10 this morning. I always love their visits. Our DHs get along well as they both love watching football. Carol and I made a trip to JoAnn's on Sunday morning and picked up some yarn for a mermaid for the grandbaby and some webbing to use a straps/handles on an adorable bag she made. I got a copy of the pattern to make some myself. We also went next door to Tuesday Morning and did a little shopping.
> The French Onion soup I made for dinner Saturday was really good. On Sunday made the crustless spinach pie/quiche and butternut squash soup. My DH wouldn't even try the soup; pity him as it was really good. I froze the leftovers for later. Bless her heart, Carol put together a kit for felting like they did at the KAP and gave it to me. I can't wait to give it a try. The pain in neck & back was horrible during their visit unfortunately. I foolishly took more tramadol too soon after an earlier dose and ended up sick Sunday evening; vomiting and then went to bed early (8 pm). Did get some insights from Carol and have ordered myself a walker with wheels and seat like she has. Time to just accept that I really need it if going to be on my feel for any length of time. Also ordered several more reacher/grabber thingys to keep around various parts of the house. Not giving up just trying to be smarter and stay mobile more.


Glad you had a good time with your visitors Gwen.
Getting things to help isn't giving up- it is enabling you to keep going longer. The walkers are great (and if you have a basket under the seat you can carry things in it as well)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting to like the old biddies! I am not quite reconciled to being in that age group, however.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> me either julie - i'm not sure if i am old enough to be considered a senior. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: --- sam


My Mother used to play the piano for the monthly/weekly meetings of her local Seniors club and they always invited her to join them on any days out they were planning, but she always refused. When I asked her why she said she didn't want to go out with "all those old people". She was probably older than most of them!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: :sm23: That's cute. Hate for me to reconcile that too.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> me either julie - i'm not sure if i am old enough to be considered a senior. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: --- sam


I'm happy enough to be a Senior for the Seniors card with all the discounts it provides. But not ready to join a seniors group. But then again I am one of the youngest in my two main knitting groups and have a great time with them when we do have a day out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with Tami's Daily as well as all the people impacted by the earthquake in New Zealand.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sorry you are having so much pain - sending you tons of healing energy. i think a walker with a built in seat is the perfect way to go. they sent me home with a walker - i lost y balance just a little bit but recovered but they still thought i needed the walker. i may use it when i walk outside - i'm trying to strengthen my legs and allow me to walk farther. --- sam


Trying to maneuver it in your small place will probably be more of a problem than a help. But when outside (including going over to Heidi's would be worth it. Might be less exertion for you as well) or going out sounds a great idea. And you can put your small oxygen canister on it as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! I hope that there are no additional fatalities or damages from it.


There have been literally hundreds of aftershocks, but most people are in safer places now, and many have been helicoptered out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of the moon thanks to Darowil for reminding me of it. Tried to capture the full circular rainbow but couldn't. Still beautiful and you have to imagine the rainbow in a ring around it.


Lovely picture Daralene. I looked out last night but we were covered in low cloud so couldn't see a thing. Not sure if I'll be around for the next one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am very tired tonight but stayed awake so Matthew could go to art class. Our hot water tank died last Thursday so I have boiled water these past few days to wash my hair and wash dishes etc. I am quite sore as well. We should have a new water heater tomorrow. The old one is draining currently.


NOt surprising it gave up the ghost. Will be lovley to have a new one- and no more boiling water for everything.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The important thing is to get somewhere safe, like under the desk/table, or in the doorway, I would choose the doorway. Something I had not thought of is the noise as a big one approaches.


I would be terrified!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible! I'm glad the warships are close enough to help. I hope no more lives gave been lost. I can't imagine how scary it must be to have the world shake under your feet
> I'm glad your family & Julies are safe


That is a quirk of the Commemorations of WWl, and better NZ/American relations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan and Julie, it will be a miracle if more people haven't been killed with the devastation I saw online. Prayers for New Zealand and its people. Hoping this finally stops and the tsunamis don't cause more devastation.


The Tsunami risk is pretty much over, now, Daralene, it's just been the very heavy rainfall in some areas. At least one building in Wellington is unusable.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are the other photos.


Beautiful Sorlenna. You are so clever. I don't think I could ever knit, let alone design anything like that. As for crochet - forget it! They are both gorgeous, I particularly like the pattern on the knit one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of the moon thanks to Darowil for reminding me of it. Tried to capture the full circular rainbow but couldn't. Still beautiful and you have to imagine the rainbow in a ring around it.


I was amazed at colour round the moon. 
It was very bright. We had clouds which the moon was shining brightly through. So bright that first I said the moon was in front of the- then realised that the clouds would be much closer than that.
I've just looked at my photos- not bad at all considering they were taken on my iPhone. First one a few hours before the second one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I would be terrified!


And in that, you certainly are not alone!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just bound off the first sleeve, yippee!


Looking good. Love the colour.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got caught up from the weekend. Didn't comment much but did want to say I am so glad Heather has her own place now and to Fan I loved the pink/yellow rose.
> 
> Had a wonderful time with Carol and her DH here. They got here late afternoon Saturday and left around 9:30/10 this morning. I always love their visits. Our DHs get along well as they both love watching football. Carol and I made a trip to JoAnn's on Sunday morning and picked up some yarn for a mermaid for the grandbaby and some webbing to use a straps/handles on an adorable bag she made. I got a copy of the pattern to make some myself. We also went next door to Tuesday Morning and did a little shopping.
> The French Onion soup I made for dinner Saturday was really good. On Sunday made the crustless spinach pie/quiche and butternut squash soup. My DH wouldn't even try the soup; pity him as it was really good. I froze the leftovers for later. Bless her heart, Carol put together a kit for felting like they did at the KAP and gave it to me. I can't wait to give it a try. The pain in neck & back was horrible during their visit unfortunately. I foolishly took more tramadol too soon after an earlier dose and ended up sick Sunday evening; vomiting and then went to bed early (8 pm). Did get some insights from Carol and have ordered myself a walker with wheels and seat like she has. Time to just accept that I really need it if going to be on my feel for any length of time. Also ordered several more reacher/grabber thingys to keep around various parts of the house. Not giving up just trying to be smarter and stay mobile more.


Sorry to hear that you ended up sick and so much pain Gwen. A walker is probably a good idea for now when walking long distances. I hope the doctors can get your pain under control and have a good plan....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Daralene, it's been very tough for all concerned, but the services are getting into action quickly and help is coming. The quakes were bad enough without the torrential rain storms today making everything worse.


They did say in the news report I heard that they had learnt a lot of valuable lessons from the Christchurch quake, and this time were able to get emergency services into action where they were needed much more quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are the other photos.


Worth waiting for. Like the crochet one- what weight yarn is it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yeah numb cake! Way to go.


Like that name


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds like it would be nice and moist-worth trying. ove! Won't ry it in the BBQ,


Oh dear what I mess- I was deleting some of it and clearly it didn't all go!
Started to say wouldn't do it in the BBQ but then thought of how beautifully other things I have in there turned out so that maybe I will try there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It can be a bit of a shock, to be considered old.


I read somewhere that "old" is always 15 years older than you are! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I read somewhere that "old" is always 15 years older than you are! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just in case anyone missed it, *Joan (mrsvette) * posted this yesterday on last week's KTP.

"Hello everyone! Haven't been on for a long time. Fan has kept me posted to her SIL. I am certainly not well but I'm going to do my very best not like her. Will be tough to beat but with all the love, support and prayers from all over more angels than ever. If I had been in NY I would have been stuck in the house and be freezing. Jimmy and Michelle (his niece and ER nurse) are here taking excellent care of me - couldn't want for anything. Melissa comes back on Thursday and can't wait to see her. Every single person who came into my room in hospital loved my pretty pink nail polish. Supposed to have it changed this Friday - going by wheelchair this time as I can't walk from the car that far. One day at a time. No voice between meds and phone calls. Tonight looking forward to small grilled chicken breast - no salt - and steamed chopped broccoli - no salt - garlic and oil. Jimmy is such a good cook too. I am so blessed to have him and all of you around me. He takes me out in the wheelchair after supper so I get some fresh air, don't sweat or freeze with and he loves to do it. I haven't read of any of this week but know in my heart my prayers go out to all and hope to catch up on seeing all that has been flying off the needles. Who know maybe tomorrow I might work on the counted cross stitching or finally finish weaving in the ends of the afghan. Love and hugs to all of you!"


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are the other photos.


Beautiful shawls. Great work as always. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There have been literally hundreds of aftershocks, but most people are in safer places now, and many have been helicoptered out.


Terrible, but thank goodness they have the help needed to get them safe now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was amazed at colour round the moon.
> It was very bright. We had clouds which the moon was shining brightly through. So bright that first I said the moon was in front of the- then realised that the clouds would be much closer than that.
> I've just looked at my photos- not bad at all considering they were taken on my iPhone. First one a few hours before the second one.


They are good photos. I went out a little while ago to look and yes very very bright. I couldnt see much last night as it was too cloudy here too.

Well our weather seems to be mostly warming up finally. Today was 21c, tomorrow is to be 20c then Thursday 30c. Wow 30c will be a bit of a shock. I will be able to ditch at least a layer or two of clothing. Yay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> My Mother used to play the piano for the monthly/weekly meetings of her local Seniors club and they always invited her to join them on any days out they were planning, but she always refused. When I asked her why she said she didn't want to go out with "all those old people". She was probably older than most of them!!


My DH's Grandma always said the same and she lived until 104.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mrsvette: so happy to see you posting. Love, hugs and prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I would be terrified!


We had an earthquake here a few year back . I woke to the whole room shaking wondering what was happening . Supernatural came to my mind before earthquake which made husband laugh . He said straight away earthquake but you just don't associate the uk with earthquakes but apparently the do have them .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

progress


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are good photos. I went out a little while ago to look and yes very very bright. I couldnt see much last night as it was too cloudy here too.
> 
> Well our weather seems to be mostly warming up finally. Today was 21c, tomorrow is to be 20c then Thursday 30c. Wow 30c will be a bit of a shock. I will be able to ditch at least a layer or two of clothing. Yay.


And by Thursday I'll be looking for them extra layers . Really nice here today . I walked to the dentists and didn't need a coat just a cardigan but apparently going to turn really cold by Thursday along with gale force winds .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And by Thursday I'll be looking for them extra layers . Really nice here today . I walked to the dentists and didn't need a coat just a cardigan but apparently going to turn really cold by Thursday along with gale force winds .


And by Thursday I too will have discarded the extra layers, but only one hottish day. Strange but wonderful spring.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> My Mother used to play the piano for the monthly/weekly meetings of her local Seniors club and they always invited her to join them on any days out they were planning, but she always refused. When I asked her why she said she didn't want to go out with "all those old people". She was probably older than most of them!!


Too cute but so true. We feel young inside. They do such lovely things though. Someday I may go once just to see.

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> progress


That certainly is progress. What a great area that will be. You've been waiting so long it will be like heaven on earth when all done. Such a nice sink and cupboards along with that brand new washer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hoping the rain stops in New Zealand. I could see lightning at the same time the quakes were happening. Is this storm unrelated to the earthquakes? Such bad timing. The tsunamis were enough of a problem without being added too. I'm so glad Julie and Fan are ok. I saw huge buildings collapsing and wondered if anyone was in them. I'm sure the prayers of the world are with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was amazed at colour round the moon.
> It was very bright. We had clouds which the moon was shining brightly through. So bright that first I said the moon was in front of the- then realised that the clouds would be much closer than that.
> I've just looked at my photos- not bad at all considering they were taken on my iPhone. First one a few hours before the second one.


Ooh, I especially like the 2nd one. Not bad at all for the phone. I used my iPad as the camera doesn't want to transfer pictures to the computer any more. I guess it is too full? Thanks so much for mentioning it as I'd just been staying in. Great to see it from your side of the world and the clouds were similar.

Wow Jeanette, that really was a wonderful age. Hoping your DH has the same genes and passed them on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The moon here tonight.


Poledra, you captured the rainbow or dog as I'm learning. Lovely.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely shawls sorlenna - very nicely done. love the yarn bowl -- did not know that dogwood would work up that nicely. --- sam


Thanks! I was surprised at the color, as it's got a pinkish hue. I'd expected it to be light brown.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> My Mother used to play the piano for the monthly/weekly meetings of her local Seniors club and they always invited her to join them on any days out they were planning, but she always refused. When I asked her why she said she didn't want to go out with "all those old people". She was probably older than most of them!!


My aunt used to clean "that old lady's house," and I think the "old lady" was younger! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! I'm pleased with it.
> 
> The phone is an android...nothing fancy. I think the photos are too large, which is odd because the phone took them! But I had the idea to plug the phone into the computer via the charge cord, which has a USB, but the computer said it couldn't find any photos...so will have to try again. I'll figure it out, as I've not had trouble before (but because of the security thing, yahoo made some changes to mobile email also). It may be the way the new email app is set up.


I suspect that the phone is set up to use and store photos in Google Photos. Can you access KPTParty on your phone? If so, come here on your phone and post the photo as you would from the computer. I do it all the time with my iPhone. I know they work differently but should still work. Especially if you post to Facebook from your phone. If you install Google photos on your computer it will probably fix some of the issues. BUT if you install Google photos on the computer, MAKE SURE you set it to up load photos only when you are connected to wifi.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Worth waiting for. Like the crochet one- what weight yarn is it?


It's two lace weight held together, for the color effect, but fingering weight if one color.

Your laundry is looking fabulous!

Need to get ready to go to the motorcycle group breakfast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! When I lived in Texas we had a lady from France who used to make the best rum cake in the whole world, and she didn't skimp on the rum, I was the only one who really ate it much, it was soooo good, sooo strong so by the end of the day I was feeling no pain, but it was sure yummy. lol


Someplace I have a rum ball recipe that has to be made 6 weeks ahead that will do that. It was given to me but I have not made it. The lady who gave it to me is from Canada. She uses Cock Spur Rum. Supposed to be a smooth dipping rum. I can't find it here. I don't think there are very many I know that would eat them if I made them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are the other photos.


Beautiful shawls. Love the bowl.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> progress


Yaay! Looks good too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I read somewhere that "old" is always 15 years older than you are! :sm16: :sm09:


I like that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Terrible, but thank goodness they have the help needed to get them safe now.


There's about three Navy ships on the way - two our's, one US. The local Marae has done a stalwart job feeding hundreds. They have had masses of the region's speciality- Crayfish.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was amazed at colour round the moon.
> It was very bright. We had clouds which the moon was shining brightly through. So bright that first I said the moon was in front of the- then realised that the clouds would be much closer than that.
> I've just looked at my photos- not bad at all considering they were taken on my iPhone. First one a few hours before the second one.


Those are great! I love the different effects the clouds make with th moon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> progress


Worth the wait?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just in case anyone missed it, *Joan (mrsvette) * posted this yesterday on last week's KTP.
> 
> "Hello everyone! Haven't been on for a long time. Fan has kept me posted to her SIL. I am certainly not well but I'm going to do my very best not like her. Will be tough to beat but with all the love, support and prayers from all over more angels than ever. If I had been in NY I would have been stuck in the house and be freezing. Jimmy and Michelle (his niece and ER nurse) are here taking excellent care of me - couldn't want for anything. Melissa comes back on Thursday and can't wait to see her. Every single person who came into my room in hospital loved my pretty pink nail polish. Supposed to have it changed this Friday - going by wheelchair this time as I can't walk from the car that far. One day at a time. No voice between meds and phone calls. Tonight looking forward to small grilled chicken breast - no salt - and steamed chopped broccoli - no salt - garlic and oil. Jimmy is such a good cook too. I am so blessed to have him and all of you around me. He takes me out in the wheelchair after supper so I get some fresh air, don't sweat or freeze with and he loves to do it. I haven't read of any of this week but know in my heart my prayers go out to all and hope to catch up on seeing all that has been flying off the needles. Who know maybe tomorrow I might work on the counted cross stitching or finally finish weaving in the ends of the afghan. Love and hugs to all of you!"


It's so good to see you post, Joan! You are in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> progress


Yay!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And by Thursday I'll be looking for them extra layers . Really nice here today . I walked to the dentists and didn't need a coat just a cardigan but apparently going to turn really cold by Thursday along with gale force winds .


Sounds like we will be having the same weather here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping the rain stops in New Zealand. I could see lightning at the same time the quakes were happening. Is this storm unrelated to the earthquakes? Such bad timing. The tsunamis were enough of a problem without being added too. I'm so glad Julie and Fan are ok. I saw huge buildings collapsing and wondered if anyone was in them. I'm sure the prayers of the world are with you.


So far as I'm aware it was one building that collapsed in Wellington. there will be a lot of questions asked, as it was only 10 years old. Given the time of day, (just gone mid-night) the ones at risk were apartment dwellers. I gather it was mainly cabinets that fell over, and contents from shelves, etc, that ended up on the floor-which does become a problem where glass has smashed.
Evidently the rain is just a result of chance.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I meant to update on the photos of the shawls--I still can't get the phone to email them right, but I did post one on facebook, which I then saved to my computer (crazy, ain't it?). So here is the crocheted one (the back).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are right Martina....pride is not going to keep me down.


martina said:


> Just think of how much you'll be able to do when you're not stopped by pain because you were too proud to make use of the help you needed. You're not a sissy, it's being realistic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent point and well taken. It will be here tomorrow and I'll be "on the roll" again....


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, look at it this way. You are so frustrated because you can't do things you think you should be able to do. The walker will let you do a lot of those things again! Can you knit without needles and yarn? NO. Think of it as a tool, just as the needles, ect are for knitting, or Brantley's wood working tools.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Already ordered it. It was pretty reasonable; less than $100 and free shipping. ALSO had to get the red one! Too bad no purple available...LOL....hmmmm....spray paint???


tami_ohio said:


> Just had a thought, Gwen. Ask the Dr. if he can give you a prescription for the walker. You may be able to get it through Medicare that way, at less cost to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh rats! Hope you can get some kind of rebate for the new one. I know they offer rebates around here if they are energy efficient.


pacer said:


> I am very tired tonight but stayed awake so Matthew could go to art class. Our hot water tank died last Thursday so I have boiled water these past few days to wash my hair and wash dishes etc. I am quite sore as well. We should have a new water heater tomorrow. The old one is draining currently.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW!


Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of the moon thanks to Darowil for reminding me of it. Tried to capture the full circular rainbow but couldn't. Still beautiful and you have to imagine the rainbow in a ring around it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My second Guernsey on the go- I work on this one when I am at the computer. This is another for myself- I am working on improving my winter wardrobe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


sassafras123 said:


> Fan, so sorry your country so devastated by quakes. I'm glad an American warship is coming to help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The shawls are gorgeous. The yarn bowl is too and such a treasure.


Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are the other photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be simply beautiful. Lucky little girl that get it.


Poledra65 said:


> Just bound off the first sleeve, yippee!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lookin' good darowil!


darowil said:


> progress


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking so good. You're really moving along on it.


Lurker 2 said:


> My second Guernsey on the go- I work on this one when I am at the computer. This is another for myself- I am working on improving my winter wardrobe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a headache this morning so I'm getting off here for now. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, the shawls are exquisite and the yarn bowl is lovely, I love the swirls in the bowl.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joan, how wonderful you are so well loved and taken care of.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh rats! Hope you can get some kind of rebate for the new one. I know they offer rebates around here if they are energy efficient.


We rent so no cost to me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, lovely pics, thank you for sharing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad progress being made, what a nice area to do laundry in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> progress


So does that mean you can actually do your laundry at home ? Or is it just in place


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got caught up from the weekend. Didn't comment much but did want to say I am so glad Heather has her own place now and to Fan I loved the pink/yellow rose.
> 
> Had a wonderful time with Carol and her DH here. They got here late afternoon Saturday and left around 9:30/10 this morning. I always love their visits. Our DHs get along well as they both love watching football. Carol and I made a trip to JoAnn's on Sunday morning and picked up some yarn for a mermaid for the grandbaby and some webbing to use a straps/handles on an adorable bag she made. I got a copy of the pattern to make some myself. We also went next door to Tuesday Morning and did a little shopping.
> The French Onion soup I made for dinner Saturday was really good. On Sunday made the crustless spinach pie/quiche and butternut squash soup. My DH wouldn't even try the soup; pity him as it was really good. I froze the leftovers for later. Bless her heart, Carol put together a kit for felting like they did at the KAP and gave it to me. I can't wait to give it a try. The pain in neck & back was horrible during their visit unfortunately. I foolishly took more tramadol too soon after an earlier dose and ended up sick Sunday evening; vomiting and then went to bed early (8 pm). Did get some insights from Carol and have ordered myself a walker with wheels and seat like she has. Time to just accept that I really need it if going to be on my feel for any length of time. Also ordered several more reacher/grabber thingys to keep around various parts of the house. Not giving up just trying to be smarter and stay mobile more.


Sounds like you had a great time with Carol and her DH. What a great group we have! I am sorry that you are feeling so much pain. The walker should be a big help to you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did this one today. Slept most of the morning and had a bit of lunch. No tastebuds????
> 
> This one is cute☺
> 
> Karate tonight and then hopefully home and back in my pj's.


Glad to see our knitting ninja is back. Nice hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always thought poutine was french fries smothered in brown gravy. --- sam


It is but they also melt cheese all over the top. I have to say it's very good but hardly good for the arteries. My DH used to order it and I'd help him eat it. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> if your electric hear was baseboard radiators that were fasted to the baseboard. it is the most expensive type of heat to have. i grew up with bit all radiators and coal fired hot water. goodness they ut out the heat. even though daddy always banked the fire at night thing go fairly cold inside by morning - think ice on the inside of the windows. heavy quilts and comforters were on the beds and flannel pjs helped keep us warm during the night. phyllis and i had electric heat in the ceiling and i would do it again - each room had it's own thermostat. the heat was quiet, clean and kept us very warm - and at the time didn't cost us an arm and a let. gary and heidi use propane to fire their forced hot air heat. it's very reasonable untll gas prices go up but it is still cheaper than natural gas that the folks in town have. --- sam


Not baseboard heaters but an electric furnace. Very expensive. I remember when I was about 7. We lived on a farm and the only heat we had in the bedroom was the pipe coming up from the stove in the kitchen. None of the other bedrooms upstairs had any heat. It was very cold in winter. I presently have a gas furnace and it is economical.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I meant to update on the photos of the shawls--I still can't get the phone to email them right, but I did post one on facebook, which I then saved to my computer (crazy, ain't it?). So here is the crocheted one (the back).


A very lovely shawl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on DDIL's mom. Cheryl has taken a turn for the worse this evening. Your thoughts and prayers would again be greatly appreciated. DDIL said that Cheryl has not been awake much, not eating, ect. This afternoon, DDIL was holding her hand and told her mom she loved her. Cheryl opened her eyes and said I love you, too. When I heard that, I knew it probably wouldn't be much longer. We took all the kids and grands for supper, and DDIL got a message from her brother that their mom had gotten worse. They are back with her at hospice now.


So sorry to hear that. Hope she has a peaceful passing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just bound off the first sleeve, yippee!


That sleeve is so pretty. It's going to be a gorgeous dress.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is how I spent the weekend. "Mike" (really his name is Clete but I don't blame him for changing it) and Bob are my two younger brothers who showed their invention at the Convention this past weekend. They're getting a lot of interest from the Juke Box people - not a bad way to spend their retirement! I love the idea of them incorporating the Liberty Jersey Farm into their branding. The show itself was fun to tour and because there were quite a few antiques there, it brought back lots of memories of things from the 1950's and 1960's.

Clete was worried that he got a booth back in the back corner and then lo and behold he was right next door to Mickey who happens to do a lot of YouTube videos. When we left the show, there was another camera crew there to interview them as the "most innovative thing at the show". Who says "luck" has nothing to do with it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just in case anyone missed it, *Joan (mrsvette) * posted this yesterday on last week's KTP.
> 
> "Hello everyone! Haven't been on for a long time. Fan has kept me posted to her SIL. I am certainly not well but I'm going to do my very best not like her. Will be tough to beat but with all the love, support and prayers from all over more angels than ever. If I had been in NY I would have been stuck in the house and be freezing. Jimmy and Michelle (his niece and ER nurse) are here taking excellent care of me - couldn't want for anything. Melissa comes back on Thursday and can't wait to see her. Every single person who came into my room in hospital loved my pretty pink nail polish. Supposed to have it changed this Friday - going by wheelchair this time as I can't walk from the car that far. One day at a time. No voice between meds and phone calls. Tonight looking forward to small grilled chicken breast - no salt - and steamed chopped broccoli - no salt - garlic and oil. Jimmy is such a good cook too. I am so blessed to have him and all of you around me. He takes me out in the wheelchair after supper so I get some fresh air, don't sweat or freeze with and he loves to do it. I haven't read of any of this week but know in my heart my prayers go out to all and hope to catch up on seeing all that has been flying off the needles. Who know maybe tomorrow I might work on the counted cross stitching or finally finish weaving in the ends of the afghan. Love and hugs to all of you!"


Joan, so good to hear from you. Glad that Jimmie and Michelle are taking such good care of you. Get well soon. We miss you. Prayers and hugs heading your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> progress


Sure looking good. It will be a pleasure to do laundry in that room. It's hard to work on the computer these days. Candy has found a new perch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second Guernsey on the go- I work on this one when I am at the computer. This is another for myself- I am working on improving my winter wardrobe.


Another nice one, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk4NLeBvnUo&sns=em
> 
> This is how I spent the weekend. "Mike" (really his name is Clete but I don't blame him for changing it) and Bob are my two younger brothers who showed their invention at the Convention this past weekend. They're getting a lot of interest from the Juke Box people - not a bad way to spend their retirement! I love the idea of them incorporating the Liberty Jersey Farm into their branding. The show itself was fun to tour and because there were quite a few antiques there, it brought back lots of memories of things from the 1950's and 1960's.
> 
> Clete was worried that he got a booth back in the back corner and then lo and behold he was right next door to Mickey who happens to do a lot of YouTube videos. When we left the show, there was another camera crew there to interview them as the "most innovative thing at the show". Who says "luck" has nothing to do with it.


What a great idea! I wish them much good luck with their invention.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking so good. You're really moving along on it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Another nice one, Julie.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping the rain stops in New Zealand. I could see lightning at the same time the quakes were happening. Is this storm unrelated to the earthquakes? Such bad timing. The tsunamis were enough of a problem without being added too. I'm so glad Julie and Fan are ok. I saw huge buildings collapsing and wondered if anyone was in them. I'm sure the prayers of the world are with you.


Hi Daralene, yes the lightening forms from static electricity generated by friction of the earth moving. The rain storm was just an extra weather pattern we didn't need. Love the mermaid blanket. I'm thinking I might need to make some for our young ones, they are so cool. I love mermaids, there's one in my family crest.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And by Thursday I'll be looking for them extra layers . Really nice here today . I walked to the dentists and didn't need a coat just a cardigan but apparently going to turn really cold by Thursday along with gale force winds .


Strange day here today, very grey and dreary but really mild. About 16c this afternoon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> progress


Looking good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk4NLeBvnUo&sns=em
> 
> This is how I spent the weekend. "Mike" (really his name is Clete but I don't blame him for changing it) and Bob are my two younger brothers who showed their invention at the Convention this past weekend. They're getting a lot of interest from the Juke Box people - not a bad way to spend their retirement! I love the idea of them incorporating the Liberty Jersey Farm into their branding. The show itself was fun to tour and because there were quite a few antiques there, it brought back lots of memories of things from the 1950's and 1960's.
> 
> Clete was worried that he got a booth back in the back corner and then lo and behold he was right next door to Mickey who happens to do a lot of YouTube videos. When we left the show, there was another camera crew there to interview them as the "most innovative thing at the show". Who says "luck" has nothing to do with it.


Interesting. Way above my head of course but I bet they're having fun with their invention!


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Someplace I have a rum ball recipe that has to be made 6 weeks ahead that will do that. It was given to me but I have not made it. The lady who gave it to me is from Canada. She uses Cock Spur Rum. Supposed to be a smooth dipping rum. I can't find it here. I don't think there are very many I know that would eat them if I made them.


I have my mother's recipe for rum balls, in her handwriting. At one point, it says, "Beat until stiff. (The mixture, dummy, not you!)." I don't actually like rum balls much but keep the recipe just for the laughs!

I make white fruitcake from an old Better Homes & Gardens recipe--bite size. I use my mini-cupcake pans, and it makes a hundred or more in that size. That means they last for more than one Christmas and I freeze them wrapped in brandy-soaked cheesecloth in a Tupperware tub. By the second or third year, they may look a bit battered but a couple of them will really soothe the soul!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i was growing up we had a meter man come once a month - of course that was when our milk was delivered to our door every morning.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I don't suppose that they'd like to pay someone to drive around all the time just reading meters, I don't know how the farmers/ranchers here do it, oh well...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm definitely with your mother. --- sam



angelam said:


> My Mother used to play the piano for the monthly/weekly meetings of her local Seniors club and they always invited her to join them on any days out they were planning, but she always refused. When I asked her why she said she didn't want to go out with "all those old people". She was probably older than most of them!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mine does not have a seat - just a straight walker. we will see about using it - i keep telling myself i'm not old enough yet to use a walker. --- sam



darowil said:


> Trying to maneuver it in your small place will probably be more of a problem than a help. But when outside (including going over to Heidi's would be worth it. Might be less exertion for you as well) or going out sounds a great idea. And you can put your small oxygen canister on it as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely photos margaret - they even should the rainbow (moon dog) surrounding the moon. --- sam



darowil said:


> I was amazed at colour round the moon.
> It was very bright. We had clouds which the moon was shining brightly through. So bright that first I said the moon was in front of the- then realised that the clouds would be much closer than that.
> I've just looked at my photos- not bad at all considering they were taken on my iPhone. First one a few hours before the second one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> I read somewhere that "old" is always 15 years older than you are! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second Guernsey on the go- I work on this one when I am at the computer. This is another for myself- I am working on improving my winter wardrobe.


Looking good Julie. You'll have quite a wardrobe of Geurnseys soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for you margaret - now you can do laundry at home for a change. it that a washer/dryer all in one? ---- sam



darowil said:


> progress


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful julie - i like the color - goes with anything. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My second Guernsey on the go- I work on this one when I am at the computer. This is another for myself- I am working on improving my winter wardrobe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Already ordered it. It was pretty reasonable; less than $100 and free shipping. ALSO had to get the red one! Too bad no purple available...LOL....hmmmm....spray paint???


Of course! Why not? With some flames up the side?!

Breakfast was fine; it wasn't as cold as I expected, though this place (we rotate among five restaurants) was a short ride for us, and it was a lot warmer coming back. My "sun spot" hits my workroom window from about 12:45 to 1:30, when it's very pleasant in my chair and the cat usually comes and wants to be on my lap. LOL I will need to see about putting up my curtain for the colder days, though, as the sun spot doesn't last long!

I don't know if I've given my bread pudding recipe here before (I think I have?), but it has a whiskey sauce with it (I don't make it; I can't stand the smell of whiskey), but it was given to me by a British lady and I really like it. It is a firm pudding, so firm that it can be cut in squares and eaten with the hands, and is really quite easy. If anyone would like it, I can type it out here.

My headache (sinuses) lingers on, so I'm drinking a lot of water--I expect that it's the heat (dry, gas heat) that's causing it, as the headache started low-grade when the heat started kicking on more and hasn't gotten much worse, just annoying. We are supposed to get our first freeze of the season about Thursday--it's rather late this year, but I'm totally okay with that. I still have to remind myself it's November and nearly Thanksgiving! We have to go soon and get the supplies for the food I'm taking--of course he has to have his sugar-free pumpkin pie.

Joan, sending good thoughts for you, keeping all those within the earthquake zone in my thoughts, and healing thoughts for any others in need. Hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....what an adorable baby Candy is!


budasha said:


> Sure looking good. It will be a pleasure to do laundry in that room. It's hard to work on the computer these days. Candy has found a new perch.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm happy enough to be a Senior for the Seniors card with all the discounts it provides. But not ready to join a seniors group. But then again I am one of the youngest in my two main knitting groups and have a great time with them when we do have a day out.


Yes, here we get a bus pass, giving free travel on most bus services (but not coach services, if the distinction means anything) after 9.30 am, and that is really worthwhile. When I retired, I also joined the U3A (University of the Third Age), which offers a huge range of classes and social groups catering for a wide range of interests (knitting included!). I definitely recommend that to anyone wanting inexpensive access to activities outside the stereotypical 'old people's club'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully it will be the "hot" item for christmas next year. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk4NLeBvnUo&sns=em
> 
> This is how I spent the weekend. "Mike" (really his name is Clete but I don't blame him for changing it) and Bob are my two younger brothers who showed their invention at the Convention this past weekend. They're getting a lot of interest from the Juke Box people - not a bad way to spend their retirement! I love the idea of them incorporating the Liberty Jersey Farm into their branding. The show itself was fun to tour and because there were quite a few antiques there, it brought back lots of memories of things from the 1950's and 1960's.
> 
> Clete was worried that he got a booth back in the back corner and then lo and behold he was right next door to Mickey who happens to do a lot of YouTube videos. When we left the show, there was another camera crew there to interview them as the "most innovative thing at the show". Who says "luck" has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, just saw the new project, Julie--looks great!

The jukebox is also fascinating. Amazing what people can do with software.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute liz. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sure looking good. It will be a pleasure to do laundry in that room. It's hard to work on the computer these days. Candy has found a new perch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looking good Julie. You'll have quite a wardrobe of Geurnseys soon.


That is what I am hoping! Thanks.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> Strange day here today, very grey and dreary but really mild. About 16c this afternoon.


We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mrsvette glad you are out of the hospital and have your dear friends taking care of you so well. Sending you tons of healing energy and prayers above for a complete healing. You have become such a delight on the KTP family and look forward to hearing more from you.
{{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful julie - i like the color - goes with anything. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The newest mermaid tail is gorgeous Chris!


Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, just saw the new project, Julie--looks great!
> 
> The jukebox is also fascinating. Amazing what people can do with software.


Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember you said you were going to try feather and fan on your mermaid blanket - looks great. great color. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headache gone but haven't been able to keep anything down except saltine crackers and sipping on Coke. Frequent trips to the loo with tummy rumbles. But overall feeling a little better. Hoping by dinner time I will be able to eat as I have taken some salmon out to cook. 
If not, will cook it and DD & DH can enjoy. There will be leftovers for sure. Going to go work on some knitting. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


This looks so nice and warm, Chris!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's been a funny day here . Was at the dentist this morning to get the tooth fixed that the dentist chipped when he pulled the broken one out . I hate having a numb nose . Home to make husband and middle son quick lunch then of to the hospital with husband . the ICD hasn't picked up on anything major so we can safely say husband hasn't had a heart attack in the last 6 month . Got back home tidied up made a meal and thought finally I can sit down to knit and the lights went out . It's surprising how dark it is when all the lights go out . Got a message that they were doing emergency repairs in our area and would be out for 2 hours at the most , they were back on in under a hour .coffee by moonlight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second Guernsey on the go- I work on this one when I am at the computer. This is another for myself- I am working on improving my winter wardrobe.


It's looking good julie . Looks like it will be nice and warm come winter time


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Chris, wonderful mermaid tail.
Oh dear, fm flare. How can you hurt in places you dont even have places?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sure looking good. It will be a pleasure to do laundry in that room. It's hard to work on the computer these days. Candy has found a new perch.


Looks like she is posing for the camera :sm02:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure looking good. It will be a pleasure to do laundry in that room. It's hard to work on the computer these days. Candy has found a new perch.


Candy is adorable. My cats liked to perch on my computer keyboard. Animals are such a kick!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The newest mermaid tail is gorgeous Chris!


 :sm24: Agreed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


The mermaid tail is gorgeous Chris . Beautiful colour


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent point and well taken. It will be here tomorrow and I'll be "on the roll" again....


Good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Already ordered it. It was pretty reasonable; less than $100 and free shipping. ALSO had to get the red one! Too bad no purple available...LOL....hmmmm....spray paint???


I'm glad you got it for a good price. Friend has the red. You will like it. Pretty color.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second Guernsey on the go- I work on this one when I am at the computer. This is another for myself- I am working on improving my winter wardrobe.


It will be pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear that. Hope she has a peaceful passing.


Thank you. I haven't had any updates today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk4NLeBvnUo&sns=em
> 
> This is how I spent the weekend. "Mike" (really his name is Clete but I don't blame him for changing it) and Bob are my two younger brothers who showed their invention at the Convention this past weekend. They're getting a lot of interest from the Juke Box people - not a bad way to spend their retirement! I love the idea of them incorporating the Liberty Jersey Farm into their branding. The show itself was fun to tour and because there were quite a few antiques there, it brought back lots of memories of things from the 1950's and 1960's.
> 
> Clete was worried that he got a booth back in the back corner and then lo and behold he was right next door to Mickey who happens to do a lot of YouTube videos. When we left the show, there was another camera crew there to interview them as the "most innovative thing at the show". Who says "luck" has nothing to do with it.


Cool!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure looking good. It will be a pleasure to do laundry in that room. It's hard to work on the computer these days. Candy has found a new perch.


Silly Candy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


What a beautiful mermaid pattern and I love the color! Looks so soft.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


Very pretty! Wish I could snuggle up in it. I have been writing thank you notes today, sitting at the kitchen table with a nice view of our back yard through the sliding doors. The sun has shown most of the day, then in and out of the clouds. Unfortunately, my kitchen is cold! So my feet are freezing and hands not much warmer, though it is over 60F in there. Just not as warm as the rest of the house at 68F.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the lights always go out at the wrong time if there ever was a right time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's been a funny day here . Was at the dentist this morning to get the tooth fixed that the dentist chipped when he pulled the broken one out . I hate having a numb nose . Home to make husband and middle son quick lunch then of to the hospital with husband . the ICD hasn't picked up on anything major so we can safely say husband hasn't had a heart attack in the last 6 month . Got back home tidied up made a meal and thought finally I can sit down to knit and the lights went out . It's surprising how dark it is when all the lights go out . Got a message that they were doing emergency repairs in our area and would be out for 2 hours at the most , they were back on in under a hour .coffee by moonlight


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been a funny day here . Was at the dentist this morning to get the tooth fixed that the dentist chipped when he pulled the broken one out . I hate having a numb nose . Home to make husband and middle son quick lunch then of to the hospital with husband . the ICD hasn't picked up on anything major so we can safely say husband hasn't had a heart attack in the last 6 month . Got back home tidied up made a meal and thought finally I can sit down to knit and the lights went out . It's surprising how dark it is when all the lights go out . Got a message that they were doing emergency repairs in our area and would be out for 2 hours at the most , they were back on in under a hour .coffee by moonlight


Good news your DH hasn't had a heart attack in the last 6 months! Glad you have your tooth fixed. Don't like numb noses either. At Least you got your meal cooked and eaten before the power went out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joy - hopefully you will get a good nights sleep and feel better in the morning. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Chris, wonderful mermaid tail.
> Oh dear, fm flare. How can you hurt in places you dont even have places?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Chris, wonderful mermaid tail.
> Oh dear, fm flare. How can you hurt in places you dont even have places?


Sending thoughts for feeling better. Won't send gentle hugs as I know even thinking about them will hurt!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is sad but also a great relief for those that helped to take care of her. sending tons of healing energy to you and family. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


So sad but she has been so lonely for her DH. She is where she wants to be.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have read for a little bit tonight but I am visiting the loo with tummy troubles as well. It started with one hour left to work. Yuck.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


Condolences to you and your family Fan. A very sad time but I know this is what she wanted and I can understand your relief.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam Pacer and Angelam thank you so much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's two lace weight held together, for the color effect, but fingering weight if one color.
> 
> Your laundry is looking fabulous!
> 
> Need to get ready to go to the motorcycle group breakfast.


I've got about 1300 yards of a 2py (laceweight) in soy silk which the dyer of the yarn suggested would crochet up well. I didn't like knitting with it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics and projects everyone. 

Fan my condolences to you and your family. 

Working on a hat for an order. For a little girl who will be 2 yrs old next month. Likes purple. Will post finished hat tomorrow and hopefully the mitts to match.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


Condolences, my dear, and now she is at peace, which is a blessing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got about 1300 yards of a 2py (laceweight) in soy silk which the dyer of the yarn suggested would crochet up well. I didn't like knitting with it.


I've not calculated the yardage yet--hope to work on the pattern more this evening, but I know it isn't that much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So does that mean you can actually do your laundry at home ? Or is it just in place


Did a load last night here- to check it was all working correctly. Will do another load tonight so it can dry tomorrow while I am with Elizabeth. Have plenty tp do here. So glad I don't need to head to a laundromat to do it anymore.
Julie not sure that it was worth the wait but great to have it. And don't like the starkness of the white. Kept saying that so David ot Vicky to give her opinion- and she agreed with David. Maybe once it is in full use (few small small things to finish or I may get used to it. Could keep the door shut or if the end wall remains bare put a painting on it to add some colour. Didn't think I would ever be considering a painting in the laundry!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My condolences too, Fan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure looking good. It will be a pleasure to do laundry in that room. It's hard to work on the computer these days. Candy has found a new perch.


That would create a slight problem- at least she is not on the keyboard!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking good julie . Looks like it will be nice and warm come winter time


Thank you Sonja, it is also very light weight, which is nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It will be pretty.


Thanks, Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Condolences, my dear, and now she is at peace, which is a blessing.


From me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> mine does not have a seat - just a straight walker. we will see about using it - i keep telling myself i'm not old enough yet to use a walker. --- sam


Try this one out regularly and then get one with a basket- then you can sit on it as well if you get tired. Help Gwen feel better about using one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good for you margaret - now you can do laundry at home for a change. it that a washer/dryer all in one? ---- sam


Just washer. Dryer will go above- but as I rarely use it I'm trying to convince David to wait until I'm not washing the dishes in there so I have surfaces both sides of the sink.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did a load last night here- to check it was all working correctly. Will do another load tonight so it can dry tomorrow while I am with Elizabeth. Have plenty tp do here. So glad I don't need to head to a laundromat to do it anymore.
> Julie not sure that it was worth the wait but great to have it. And don't like the starkness of the white. Kept saying that so David ot Vicky to give her opinion- and she agreed with David. Maybe once it is in full use (few small small things to finish or I may get used to it. Could keep the door shut or if the end wall remains bare put a painting on it to add some colour. Didn't think I would ever be considering a painting in the laundry!


I saw an advert for a black washer, just this morning. It will become just part of your routine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a red one would have been perfect. don't you just love it when men think they know it all. i see no reason why you couldn't hang pictures. people i know have lovely artwork in their bathroom - so definitely start looking for some nice bright colored art work. --- sam



darowil said:


> Did a load last night here- to check it was all working correctly. Will do another load tonight so it can dry tomorrow while I am with Elizabeth. Have plenty tp do here. So glad I don't need to head to a laundromat to do it anymore.
> Julie not sure that it was worth the wait but great to have it. And don't like the starkness of the white. Kept saying that so David ot Vicky to give her opinion- and she agreed with David. Maybe once it is in full use (few small small things to finish or I may get used to it. Could keep the door shut or if the end wall remains bare put a painting on it to add some colour. Didn't think I would ever be considering a painting in the laundry!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> hopefully it will be the "hot" item for christmas next year. --- sam


I doubt that: it is basically a fancy remote control for people who gave juke boxes, but there are other applications. They're hoping a juke box collector with lots of money wants to buy the concept.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you so much.
Tami, thank you. I know you know how I feel. I've been in bed all day. But my friend has offered to take me to sangha tonight. Im excited as she has been busy with new job. And music group and hasnt been in several months. She and I started the sangha 17 years ago when we were both students of Joko Beck.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hat finished and will start matching mitts tomorrow ☺


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Nice hat


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this blocked, trying to decide if I need to make another, it's to be for GD but it's 1 inch narrower than it's supposed to be for the size,I actually thought it was narrower than that so may be OK.
> I decided to "fancy up" the Azel pullover with an antler cable & twisted stitches, made the neck smaller as I think by the time it's warm enough to wear it the heavy turtleneck would be too hot.
> I have 2button options, opinions please. 2nd photo is the true color, GD picked out the yarn


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad, Sonja. Some things seem easier when you know you are helping someone else. Your daughter-in-law will always remember your kindness. Hugs!



Swedenme said:


> It was easier than I thought it would be . Husband said I shouldn't be upset and he was the one who ended up getting upset


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Melody, great hat! My mother would love it (she's also a purple fan).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thinking of you and sending you hugs across the miles. Glad you made it through this big step and I'm sure it was a comfort to her to have you there. Each step is a hard one.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you had a good visit, Gwen, but so sorry you were in so much pain. I hope it has subsided, now.


Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got caught up from the weekend. Didn't comment much but did want to say I am so glad Heather has her own place now and to Fan I loved the pink/yellow rose.
> 
> Had a wonderful time with Carol and her DH here. They got here late afternoon Saturday and left around 9:30/10 this morning. I always love their visits. Our DHs get along well as they both love watching football. Carol and I made a trip to JoAnn's on Sunday morning and picked up some yarn for a mermaid for the grandbaby and some webbing to use a straps/handles on an adorable bag she made. I got a copy of the pattern to make some myself. We also went next door to Tuesday Morning and did a little shopping.
> The French Onion soup I made for dinner Saturday was really good. On Sunday made the crustless spinach pie/quiche and butternut squash soup. My DH wouldn't even try the soup; pity him as it was really good. I froze the leftovers for later. Bless her heart, Carol put together a kit for felting like they did at the KAP and gave it to me. I can't wait to give it a try. The pain in neck & back was horrible during their visit unfortunately. I foolishly took more tramadol too soon after an earlier dose and ended up sick Sunday evening; vomiting and then went to bed early (8 pm). Did get some insights from Carol and have ordered myself a walker with wheels and seat like she has. Time to just accept that I really need it if going to be on my feel for any length of time. Also ordered several more reacher/grabber thingys to keep around various parts of the house. Not giving up just trying to be smarter and stay mobile more.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love it!


gagesmom said:


> Did this one today. Slept most of the morning and had a bit of lunch. No tastebuds????
> 
> This one is cute☺
> 
> Karate tonight and then hopefully home and back in my pj's.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She is a wonderful woman. Maybe it is because she is from OHIO!


thewren said:


> those are some very cute kitties - bless your friend for neutering them and for keeping them around her place and feeding them several times a day. she is definitely my kind of pet owner. --- sam
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wise words, Sam.


thewren said:


> all these "firsts" brings our greif closer to to surface but as this first year moves along you will be knocking down the "firsts" only one time - once it happens again you will have already done it and hopefully not squeeze your heart too hard. greif is such a personal feeling - just remember we are hear for you and your family 24/7. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, what a cute scene, what a wonderful thing for you friend to do. :sm24:


 :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are the other photos.


Sorlenna your work is just beautiful! And the yarn bowl is so pretty.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So pretty and your seam is perfect!


Poledra65 said:


> Just bound off the first sleeve, yippee!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> My Mother used to play the piano for the monthly/weekly meetings of her local Seniors club and they always invited her to join them on any days out they were planning, but she always refused. When I asked her why she said she didn't want to go out with "all those old people". She was probably older than most of them!!


That is so funny, angelam! Your mom sounds like she was a character!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mrsvette: so happy to see you posting. Love, hugs and prayers.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice!!


darowil said:


> progress


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> My aunt used to clean "that old lady's house," and I think the "old lady" was younger! :sm23:


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful!!


Lurker 2 said:


> My second Guernsey on the go- I work on this one when I am at the computer. This is another for myself- I am working on improving my winter wardrobe.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a cutie!!


budasha said:


> Sure looking good. It will be a pleasure to do laundry in that room. It's hard to work on the computer these days. Candy has found a new perch.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mmm...they sound yummy!


flokrejci said:


> I have my mother's recipe for rum balls, in her handwriting. At one point, it says, "Beat until stiff. (The mixture, dummy, not you!)." I don't actually like rum balls much but keep the recipe just for the laughs!
> 
> I make white fruitcake from an old Better Homes & Gardens recipe--bite size. I use my mini-cupcake pans, and it makes a hundred or more in that size. That means they last for more than one Christmas and I freeze them wrapped in brandy-soaked cheesecloth in a Tupperware tub. By the second or third year, they may look a bit battered but a couple of them will really soothe the soul!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I would like your recipe, Sorlenna, if it is not a pain to put it in. Thank you!


Sorlenna said:


> Of course! Why not? With some flames up the side?!
> I hope your headache goes away.
> 
> Breakfast was fine; it wasn't as cold as I expected, though this place (we rotate among five restaurants) was a short ride for us, and it was a lot warmer coming back. My "sun spot" hits my workroom window from about 12:45 to 1:30, when it's very pleasant in my chair and the cat usually comes and wants to be on my lap. LOL I will need to see about putting up my curtain for the colder days, though, as the sun spot doesn't last long!
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love it - such a great stitch!


Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


Peace at last for her, Fan. Hugs.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Been reading but not commenting. The service has been spotty in areas and I've had to reload pages 3/4 times to get all of it. Tried to read on my phone but it gave me a slight headache. So back to the iPad. 

Condolences, Fan, to your family. She's now with her DH and out of pain. 

Great looking mermaid tails and a cute model. May tempt me yet. Think I'll buy the kit from Mary Maxim. Love the hats you have posted, Mel. I've been trying to crochet a Santa hat for newborn but I've frogged it at least two times and not sure I like the one I'm working on. May try knitting one instead. Not really feeling like doing anything. Hope its fleeting. 

After delivering yesterday, I get my board position. Sunday, dispatch called frantic that I was still in Louisiana and not near my delivery in Rutherfordton, NC. I told them I was 5 miles away. Last ping from QC was in LA on Saturday. I thought they fixed it but nope, was still showing there. So called in, talked to Driver Rep who talked to QC guy. He did a remote reset but didn't help. They sent me to Charlotte to a place that works on them. Couldn't get in until this morning. But, they replaced the antennae (sp) and I was out of there about 9:30. Works now but no load today. Luckily, Charlotte was only about 60 miles from where I was. 

Prayer request: a friend of the family has a DD whose water broke very early. The baby, Jesse, is not even 2# and mom is on bed rest. There still is some fluid. They are hoping that she doesn't go into labor for a while. Any prayers will help. Thank you all. 

Thanks for the pics of the moon last night. It was overcast here so didn't get to see it. Won't be around for the next one! 

Warm thoughts to all. Tired but don't know why. So it will be an early night tonight again. Last night was 10:00 and that just isn't me. But I've been up early the last two days with no nap, so I guess that's to be expected. Have a great night (day) everyone. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


Well, it's over now, and what she wanted. Prayers for you, it's still a difficult time for relatives.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for baby Jesse and family, especially mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wonderful!!


Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the recipe.

English bread pudding with whiskey sauce

Pudding: 
3 tblsp butter
1 lb. stale bread (French bread is what I use)
4 cups milk
2 cups sugar
3 eggs
2 tblsp vanilla
1 1/2 cups raisins (mixture of purple and golden)

Preheat oven to 325F. Melt butter in a 3-4 quart baking dish. Remove from oven and cool while preparing pudding. Tear bread into chunks in a large bowl. Pour milk over and let stand a few minutes; mix. Beat sugar, eggs, and vanilla together. Add to bread mixture, then stir in the raisins (make sure the ingredients are incorporated, but this does not need a lot of mixing). Pour into prepared dish. Bake until firm, about 1 3/4 hours. Can be eaten cold, without sauce.

Whiskey sauce

1 egg, room temperature
1 cup sugar
1 stick butter, melted and hot
2 to 4 tblsp whiskey (if you don't want whiskey, try rum or brandy, using the smaller amount for brandy)

Beat egg in a small bowl until thick and lemon colored, then gradually add sugar, beating constantly, until thick (2-3 minutes). Mixture will have a granular texture. Add hot butter and stir until smooth. Blend in liquor. If too thick, thin a bit with water. 

To serve hot: Cube pudding and put in broiler proof dishes. Spoon sauce over top. Broil until top is golden and pudding is heated through. Serve immediately with remaining sauce.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay!!! I agree, it is prettier than the ones on Ravelry.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, finally sitting in my chair and going to try to get caught up with you all, I hope everyone has had a reasonably decent day. Marla and I got our errands done this morning, went to the gym, and knitting group, when I got home I got my chair and table moved to where the bookshelves were and the bookshelves moved to the place the fish tank had been, now I just need to get the bookshelves out of the craft/spare bed room, and into the living room in the space I have for it, that will wait until tomorrow night or Thursday. I ordered a 4 pack of wall hangers for Guitars and they should be here on Friday, David can put them on the walls for me this weekend, then the guitars will all be hung up and easily accessed but not where they can fall or get knocked over. 
My cousin called this morning when we were headed to Scottsbluff wanting to know if we could go over and help her, we told her she could have us all day tomorrow, so that's where we'll be tomorrow, she needs everything from my Aunts house as well as their own stuff organized and put away before the new couch arrives on Friday. 
Okay, another short story tonight, this is becoming a habit, lol. I need to start getting caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> My Mother used to play the piano for the monthly/weekly meetings of her local Seniors club and they always invited her to join them on any days out they were planning, but she always refused. When I asked her why she said she didn't want to go out with "all those old people". She was probably older than most of them!!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm happy enough to be a Senior for the Seniors card with all the discounts it provides. But not ready to join a seniors group. But then again I am one of the youngest in my two main knitting groups and have a great time with them when we do have a day out.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was amazed at colour round the moon.
> It was very bright. We had clouds which the moon was shining brightly through. So bright that first I said the moon was in front of the- then realised that the clouds would be much closer than that.
> I've just looked at my photos- not bad at all considering they were taken on my iPhone. First one a few hours before the second one.


That's so beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looking good. Love the colour.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just in case anyone missed it, *Joan (mrsvette) * posted this yesterday on last week's KTP.
> 
> "Hello everyone! Haven't been on for a long time. Fan has kept me posted to her SIL. I am certainly not well but I'm going to do my very best not like her. Will be tough to beat but with all the love, support and prayers from all over more angels than ever. If I had been in NY I would have been stuck in the house and be freezing. Jimmy and Michelle (his niece and ER nurse) are here taking excellent care of me - couldn't want for anything. Melissa comes back on Thursday and can't wait to see her. Every single person who came into my room in hospital loved my pretty pink nail polish. Supposed to have it changed this Friday - going by wheelchair this time as I can't walk from the car that far. One day at a time. No voice between meds and phone calls. Tonight looking forward to small grilled chicken breast - no salt - and steamed chopped broccoli - no salt - garlic and oil. Jimmy is such a good cook too. I am so blessed to have him and all of you around me. He takes me out in the wheelchair after supper so I get some fresh air, don't sweat or freeze with and he loves to do it. I haven't read of any of this week but know in my heart my prayers go out to all and hope to catch up on seeing all that has been flying off the needles. Who know maybe tomorrow I might work on the counted cross stitching or finally finish weaving in the ends of the afghan. Love and hugs to all of you!"


Wonderful that you are up to posting, and wonderful that the kids are taking great care of you. Hugs and prayers. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> progress


That's coming along wonderfully, looks great. Hi David!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And by Thursday I'll be looking for them extra layers . Really nice here today . I walked to the dentists and didn't need a coat just a cardigan but apparently going to turn really cold by Thursday along with gale force winds .


We are supposed to get really cold on Thursday also, I'm so not looking forward to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, you captured the rainbow or dog as I'm learning. Lovely.


Thank you, I was surprised that it showed up, my camera doesn't normally do so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I have my mother's recipe for rum balls, in her handwriting. At one point, it says, "Beat until stiff. (The mixture, dummy, not you!)." I don't actually like rum balls much but keep the recipe just for the laughs!
> 
> I make white fruitcake from an old Better Homes & Gardens recipe--bite size. I use my mini-cupcake pans, and it makes a hundred or more in that size. That means they last for more than one Christmas and I freeze them wrapped in brandy-soaked cheesecloth in a Tupperware tub. By the second or third year, they may look a bit battered but a couple of them will really soothe the soul!


Would you share the recipe for the white fruitcake?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Of course! Why not? With some flames up the side?!
> 
> Breakfast was fine; it wasn't as cold as I expected, though this place (we rotate among five restaurants) was a short ride for us, and it was a lot warmer coming back. My "sun spot" hits my workroom window from about 12:45 to 1:30, when it's very pleasant in my chair and the cat usually comes and wants to be on my lap. LOL I will need to see about putting up my curtain for the colder days, though, as the sun spot doesn't last long!
> 
> ...


I'm always looking for new recipes, so, yes, please post it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....what an adorable baby Candy is!


Thanks Gwen. Since she found the desk, she feels that's where she should be when I'm on the computer. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Someplace I have a rum ball recipe that has to be made 6 weeks ahead that will do that. It was given to me but I have not made it. The lady who gave it to me is from Canada. She uses Cock Spur Rum. Supposed to be a smooth dipping rum. I can't find it here. I don't think there are very many I know that would eat them if I made them.


I have a recipe for bourbon balls that I make but believe it or not, I'm the only one I think, that actually eats them, I may make some for my neighbor though, that way I can have a few but not a whole batch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is very cute liz. --- sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's about three Navy ships on the way - two our's, one US. The local Marae has done a stalwart job feeding hundreds. They have had masses of the region's speciality- Crayfish.


Yay!! Go Navy, I'm glad that they are able to help. That's great, and crayfish is even good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


Good job. It looks so soft. What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Headache gone but haven't been able to keep anything down except saltine crackers and sipping on Coke. Frequent trips to the loo with tummy rumbles. But overall feeling a little better. Hoping by dinner time I will be able to eat as I have taken some salmon out to cook.
> If not, will cook it and DD & DH can enjoy. There will be leftovers for sure. Going to go work on some knitting. TTYL


Is your tummy upset because of the meds? Sure hope you felt better by dinner time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Already ordered it. It was pretty reasonable; less than $100 and free shipping. ALSO had to get the red one! Too bad no purple available...LOL....hmmmm....spray paint???


I was thinking spray paint just before I read your thought. lolol Great minds and all. :sm24: And just put purple fabric on the seat area.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been a funny day here . Was at the dentist this morning to get the tooth fixed that the dentist chipped when he pulled the broken one out . I hate having a numb nose . Home to make husband and middle son quick lunch then of to the hospital with husband . the ICD hasn't picked up on anything major so we can safely say husband hasn't had a heart attack in the last 6 month . Got back home tidied up made a meal and thought finally I can sit down to knit and the lights went out . It's surprising how dark it is when all the lights go out . Got a message that they were doing emergency repairs in our area and would be out for 2 hours at the most , they were back on in under a hour .coffee by moonlight


I hope he didn't charge you to fix the tooth he chipped. Good news about your DH.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My second Guernsey on the go- I work on this one when I am at the computer. This is another for myself- I am working on improving my winter wardrobe.


Looks fabulous!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks like she is posing for the camera :sm02:


She can be a ham at times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to be simply beautiful. Lucky little girl that get it.


Thank you, I can't wait to see her in it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Candy is adorable. My cats liked to perch on my computer keyboard. Animals are such a kick!


Aren't they though. Funny, my cat never came over to the computer. She was kind of a loner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Silly Candy!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! Poor little Gizmo makes the strangest sounds when he's trying to get Ryssa to play, sounds like a cross between a mad cat and something being skinned alive (not that I know what something being skinned alive sounds like). lolol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


Condolences to you and the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read for a little bit tonight but I am visiting the loo with tummy troubles as well. It started with one hour left to work. Yuck.


So sorry that you're under the weather. Did you and Gwen take the same thing?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics and projects everyone.
> 
> Fan my condolences to you and your family.
> 
> Working on a hat for an order. For a little girl who will be 2 yrs old next month. Likes purple. Will post finished hat tomorrow and hopefully the mitts to match.


A very nice colour combination.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> That would create a slight problem- at least she is not on the keyboard!


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Such a cutie!!


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been reading but not commenting. The service has been spotty in areas and I've had to reload pages 3/4 times to get all of it. Tried to read on my phone but it gave me a slight headache. So back to the iPad.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your friend's DD.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That sleeve is so pretty. It's going to be a gorgeous dress.


Thank you, I'm almost done with the second sleeve, only one row to go, then to just do the border around all the edges.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the recipe.
> 
> English bread pudding with whiskey sauce
> 
> ...


Mmmm. Sounds so good. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk4NLeBvnUo&sns=em
> 
> This is how I spent the weekend. "Mike" (really his name is Clete but I don't blame him for changing it) and Bob are my two younger brothers who showed their invention at the Convention this past weekend. They're getting a lot of interest from the Juke Box people - not a bad way to spend their retirement! I love the idea of them incorporating the Liberty Jersey Farm into their branding. The show itself was fun to tour and because there were quite a few antiques there, it brought back lots of memories of things from the 1950's and 1960's.
> 
> Clete was worried that he got a booth back in the back corner and then lo and behold he was right next door to Mickey who happens to do a lot of YouTube videos. When we left the show, there was another camera crew there to interview them as the "most innovative thing at the show". Who says "luck" has nothing to do with it.


That is sooo cool!! Not a bad way to spend retirement at all. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


I am so sorry to hear this, Fan. Sending you my sympathy and prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up for now. Night all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read for a little bit tonight but I am visiting the loo with tummy troubles as well. It started with one hour left to work. Yuck.


Hope you are better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics and projects everyone.
> 
> Fan my condolences to you and your family.
> 
> Working on a hat for an order. For a little girl who will be 2 yrs old next month. Likes purple. Will post finished hat tomorrow and hopefully the mitts to match.


She will love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you so much.
> Tami, thank you. I know you know how I feel. I've been in bed all day. But my friend has offered to take me to sangha tonight. Im excited as she has been busy with new job. And music group and hasnt been in several months. She and I started the sangha 17 years ago when we were both students of Joko Beck.


I hope you were up to going, so you could enjoy your evening with her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat finished and will start matching mitts tomorrow ☺


 :sm24: She will like that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been a funny day here . Was at the dentist this morning to get the tooth fixed that the dentist chipped when he pulled the broken one out . I hate having a numb nose . Home to make husband and middle son quick lunch then of to the hospital with husband . the ICD hasn't picked up on anything major so we can safely say husband hasn't had a heart attack in the last 6 month . Got back home tidied up made a meal and thought finally I can sit down to knit and the lights went out . It's surprising how dark it is when all the lights go out . Got a message that they were doing emergency repairs in our area and would be out for 2 hours at the most , they were back on in under a hour .coffee by moonlight


It's great the ICD hasn't picked up any new troubles, hopefully it stays that way.

I also hate having dental freezing.

I've had a crazy day, got the GS off to school, then took off to recycle Center, doctor appointment, then spent the afternoon with my bowling friends making a Christmas arrangement for my back deck

I put a chicken in the oven to roast on the timer but DH had the power off all ofternoon finishing up the generator???? So much for having supper ready.
DH knew I was tired & tried to have supper organized so he offered to get pizza from town????

GD couched most of the night so I had little sleep so I'm beat tonight.

The good news is, 3 big combines moved in last night & hopefully by the time they quit tonight they will be done. I'm not sure if we can just put it into aeration bins or if it will have to be dried but it's off!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


I hope she is now at peace as it seems she has been very unhappy with life for some time.
My condolences to you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been reading but not commenting. The service has been spotty in areas and I've had to reload pages 3/4 times to get all of it. Tried to read on my phone but it gave me a slight headache. So back to the iPad.
> 
> ...


Kathy, glad you got the antennae fixed. Prayers for Jesse and Mom. And for you, too. You are not usually tired like that. Hope you are not getting sick. Take some extra vitamin C.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To Tami, Budasha, Gagesmom, Rookie, and anyone I may have missed, I thank you all so much it's been a hard year, but at peace at last.
We are just so thankful it didn't happen at Christmas which would have been so much more difficult to deal with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a recipe for bourbon balls that I make but believe it or not, I'm the only one I think, that actually eats them, I may make some for my neighbor though, that way I can have a few but not a whole batch.


I'm not sure I could even make them, let alone eat them. My drink of choice was rum and coke. Got pregnant with DD and have not been able to smell rum since without getting an upset stomach!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure looking good. It will be a pleasure to do laundry in that room. It's hard to work on the computer these days. Candy has found a new perch.


Awe, she's so cute!!! Pat Candy for me please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I have my mother's recipe for rum balls, in her handwriting. At one point, it says, "Beat until stiff. (The mixture, dummy, not you!)." I don't actually like rum balls much but keep the recipe just for the laughs!
> 
> I make white fruitcake from an old Better Homes & Gardens recipe--bite size. I use my mini-cupcake pans, and it makes a hundred or more in that size. That means they last for more than one Christmas and I freeze them wrapped in brandy-soaked cheesecloth in a Tupperware tub. By the second or third year, they may look a bit battered but a couple of them will really soothe the soul!


LOLOL!! That's too funny.

I bet they would soothe more than the soul, I'd love a couple now to soothe the back, legs, shoulders... LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Of course! Why not? With some flames up the side?!
> 
> Breakfast was fine; it wasn't as cold as I expected, though this place (we rotate among five restaurants) was a short ride for us, and it was a lot warmer coming back. My "sun spot" hits my workroom window from about 12:45 to 1:30, when it's very pleasant in my chair and the cat usually comes and wants to be on my lap. LOL I will need to see about putting up my curtain for the colder days, though, as the sun spot doesn't last long!
> 
> ...


I need to refill the humidifier, it seems to help with my sinus congestion as it gets colder/dryer.

Yes, we definitely want your bread pudding recipe please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


That looks fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great the ICD hasn't picked up any new troubles, hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> I also hate having dental freezing.
> 
> ...


Oops. Hope you had something simple to fix to take the place of the chicken. Good thing is you will have the generator if needed. Yay! Getting the crop out of the fields! Sorry you didn't get any sleep with DGD coughing all night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Headache gone but haven't been able to keep anything down except saltine crackers and sipping on Coke. Frequent trips to the loo with tummy rumbles. But overall feeling a little better. Hoping by dinner time I will be able to eat as I have taken some salmon out to cook.
> If not, will cook it and DD & DH can enjoy. There will be leftovers for sure. Going to go work on some knitting. TTYL


I hope that you are feeling much better by now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been a funny day here . Was at the dentist this morning to get the tooth fixed that the dentist chipped when he pulled the broken one out . I hate having a numb nose . Home to make husband and middle son quick lunch then of to the hospital with husband . the ICD hasn't picked up on anything major so we can safely say husband hasn't had a heart attack in the last 6 month . Got back home tidied up made a meal and thought finally I can sit down to knit and the lights went out . It's surprising how dark it is when all the lights go out . Got a message that they were doing emergency repairs in our area and would be out for 2 hours at the most , they were back on in under a hour .coffee by moonlight


Nice that you were able to get the tooth fixed, numb nose is never fun though. Really great to hear that DH hasn't had a heart attack in 6 months, hoping for many many more years of none. 
Wow, glad you got the meal made before the power went out, it's never convenient though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope you are feeling better by now. I've finally caught up with you,chatty bunch, 
I didn't comment a lot, enjoyed all the photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


I'm so sorry Fan, but I am sure you are all relieved that she's gone peacefully into the night. She's with her DH now, so I hope she's happily dancing among the daisies. 
HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read for a little bit tonight but I am visiting the loo with tummy troubles as well. It started with one hour left to work. Yuck.


I hope that you aren't coming down anything. Feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics and projects everyone.
> 
> Fan my condolences to you and your family.
> 
> Working on a hat for an order. For a little girl who will be 2 yrs old next month. Likes purple. Will post finished hat tomorrow and hopefully the mitts to match.


That's going to be so cute, I love the color.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just finished the bind off on the second sleeve, now to get the edging done then I'll post another photo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great hat melody - love the colors you used. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hat finished and will start matching mitts tomorrow ☺


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry Fan, but I am sure you are all relieved that she's gone peacefully into the night. She's with her DH now, so I hope she's happily dancing among the daisies.
> HUGS!!!!!


Ah you're lovely thank you. We hope Don gives her a big telling off for being so naughty lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could be - probably definitely. --- sam



oneapril said:


> She is a wonderful woman. Maybe it is because she is from OHIO!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a friend that made rum balls every year - i was always careful - maybe two but no more - they were lethal. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Mmm...they sound yummy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you get another load real soon kathy - drive carefully. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been reading but not commenting. The service has been spotty in areas and I've had to reload pages 3/4 times to get all of it. Tried to read on my phone but it gave me a slight headache. So back to the iPad.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to jesse and his mother - hopefully everything works out with bed rest. --- sam


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been reading but not commenting. The service has been spotty in areas and I've had to reload pages 3/4 times to get all of it. Tried to read on my phone but it gave me a slight headache. So back to the iPad.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds yummy sorlenna thanks for the recipe --- sam


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the recipe.
> 
> English bread pudding with whiskey sauce


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did a load last night here- to check it was all working correctly. Will do another load tonight so it can dry tomorrow while I am with Elizabeth. Have plenty tp do here. So glad I don't need to head to a laundromat to do it anymore.
> Julie not sure that it was worth the wait but great to have it. And don't like the starkness of the white. Kept saying that so David ot Vicky to give her opinion- and she agreed with David. Maybe once it is in full use (few small small things to finish or I may get used to it. Could keep the door shut or if the end wall remains bare put a painting on it to add some colour. Didn't think I would ever be considering a painting in the laundry!


It's great to have it useable, though I agree with stark white, but as you say, you can always paint the one wall if nothing else

That was meant to say that I agree with your thoughts on stark white. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hat finished and will start matching mitts tomorrow ☺


That turned out great, the color is wonderful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to refill the humidifier, it seems to help with my sinus congestion as it gets colder/dryer.
> 
> Yes, we definitely want your bread pudding recipe please.


I used to have a humidifier...no idea where it went. We're supposed to get very windy and cold Thursday. Bleah.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've decided to make another Banksia so I can send one to the DGDs for Christmas. I'm also trying to think of what to make for the ornaments this year also.

Now though, off to bed, hoping to sleep better. I finally took an ibuprofen and headache is a little better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been reading but not commenting. The service has been spotty in areas and I've had to reload pages 3/4 times to get all of it. Tried to read on my phone but it gave me a slight headache. So back to the iPad.
> 
> ...


Glad you weren't too far from Charlotte, and that they were able to get you in and fixed up in short order. 
Prayers for sure for little Jesse and mom, hopefully all will be well. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the recipe.
> 
> English bread pudding with whiskey sauce
> 
> ...


Thank you, saved to make, soon if at all possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So pretty and your seam is perfect!


Thank you, I've started the edging in a white.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great the ICD hasn't picked up any new troubles, hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> I also hate having dental freezing.
> 
> ...


You have had a crazy day, great news about the harvest though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm not sure I could even make them, let alone eat them. My drink of choice was rum and coke. Got pregnant with DD and have not been able to smell rum since without getting an upset stomach!


LOL! It's amazing how pregnancy can permanently alter your chemical makeup.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ah you're lovely thank you. We hope Don gives her a big telling off for being so naughty lol!


 A come to Jesus talk for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had a friend that made rum balls every year - i was always careful - maybe two but no more - they were lethal. --- sam


LOL!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It's amazing how pregnancy can permanently alter your chemical makeup.


I agree, never been pregnant but cannot stand rum and coke after imbibing too much years ago and had the hangover from hell!
Can't drink booze at all these days, but a good slosh in desserts is tolerable a tad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to have a humidifier...no idea where it went. We're supposed to get very windy and cold Thursday. Bleah.


Marla came across the one I have at the thrift store for $5, great find, it works great, so far. The cat loves it, she sits and watches it for the bubbles that occasionally come up, she'll watch for hours, last David timed her, it was about an hour and half. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I agree, never been pregnant but cannot stand rum and coke after imbibing too much years ago and had the hangover from hell!
> Can't drink booze at all these days, but a good slosh in desserts is tolerable a tad.


I couldn't stand Jack Daniels whiskey for quite a few years from having a tad too much once when young, I can stand it now but not much or often.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news your DH hasn't had a heart attack in the last 6 months! Glad you have your tooth fixed. Don't like numb noses either. At Least you got your meal cooked and eaten before the power went out.


Oven is gas so made some instant coffee and sat chatting . I like it when there is no tv on . Which is very rare in my house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


Sorry to here that Fan . Condolences to you and her friends


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up now so off to bed, I have the crochet edging started, it's looking good. 
Sweet dreams for those heading to bed and good day for those enjoying the morning/afternoon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you so much.
> Tami, thank you. I know you know how I feel. I've been in bed all day. But my friend has offered to take me to sangha tonight. Im excited as she has been busy with new job. And music group and hasnt been in several months. She and I started the sangha 17 years ago when we were both students of Joko Beck.


Hope you feel better soon Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here that Fan . Condolences to you and her friends


Thank you Sonja, it's been a tough year for you too hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great the ICD hasn't picked up any new troubles, hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> I also hate having dental freezing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie . Is the generator up and running now ? 
Glad to hear the combines are there . is there any of it you can save or is it all completely ruined ?


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

I'll see if I can find the fruitcake recipe, don't think I ever got it on the computer. But it won't be till tomorrow, as I'm on my way to bed. Have to get up earlier tomorrow so I can fit my shower in before the gardener is blowing leaves just outside the window. Don't know whether he cares, but I do!


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

GRANDMA’S FRUITCAKE BONBONS

1 6-oz. can (¾ cup) frozen orange juice concentrate, thawed
½ cup molasses
1 15-oz. package (3 cups) raisins
1-lb. jar (2 cups) mixed candied fruits and peels
½ cup butter or margarine
⅔ cup sugar
3 eggs
1¼ cups sifted all-purpose flour
⅛ tsp. soda
1 tsp. cinnamon
½ tsp. nutmeg
¼ tsp. allspice
¼ tsp. ground cloves
½ cup chopped California walnuts

In saucepan, combine orange juice concentrate, molasses, and raisins. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, till mixture comes to boiling. Reduce heat; simmer 5 minutes; remove from heat. Reserve ½ cup candied fruit for garnish; stir remainder into orange juice mixture. Cream together butter or margarine and sugar. Beat in eggs one at a time. Sift together flour, soda, and spices. Stir into creamed mixture. Add orange juice mixture and nuts; mix well.

Line 1¾-inch mini-muffin pans with miniature paper baking cups. Place 1 tablespoon batter in each; top with 1 or 2 pieces of reserved fruit. Bake in moderate oven (350˚F) 20 to 25 minutes. Makes about 7½ dozen.

Or grease and line with waxed paper one 11x4x3-inch loaf pan or two 5½x3x2¼-inch loaf pans. Spoon in batter; bake in very slow oven (275˚F) 2¼ to 2½ hours for large cake, 1½ hours for smaller cakes.

Wrap in cheesecloth and sprinkle liberally with brandy (could use other spirits if preferred); seal tightly in a tin or Tupperware for at least 6 weeks. Occasionally open and re-dampen cheesecloth with brandy. May be frozen for long-term storage.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The good news is, 3 big combines moved in last night & hopefully by the time they quit tonight they will be done. I'm not sure if we can just put it into aeration bins or if it will have to be dried but it's off!!!


That is good news. After all this time I really would have thought that crop was lost, so whatever they can salvage will be a bonus!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all! Been reading along, but not commenting much as I try to catch up. We had a really good time in Berlin, although a little too much shopping for me - I'm not really a shopper, but the others are! It's a nice city and we saw some very interesting things, but they weren't exactly cheery!...Berlin Wall, Checkpoint Charlie, Jewish Museum. We also did a boat tour which was good, sitting on deck wrapped in blankets when it was -2C ......an experience! Unfortunately the commentary was only in German so we didn't really know what we were looking at, but there were some beautiful buildings, mostly museums I think as that was one word we could understand! It was very cold - the whole time we were there it never got above freezing point, but there wasn't a cloud in the sky and we were well wrapped up. We travelled around on tram, underground, railway and foot...my friend had a Fit-bit thing and she worked out that we walked 26 miles over the 3 days!! My feet are feeling it today! :sm19: :sm09: Got a few photos, but I'm not in them as I was taking them....probably a good thing! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, here we get a bus pass, giving free travel on most bus services (but not coach services, if the distinction means anything) after 9.30 am, and that is really worthwhile. When I retired, I also joined the U3A (University of the Third Age), which offers a huge range of classes and social groups catering for a wide range of interests (knitting included!). I definitely recommend that to anyone wanting inexpensive access to activities outside the stereotypical 'old people's club'.


Local versus wider ranching bus services such as National Express. Do you get concessions on the coach services?
Our Seniors card serves as our public transport ticket as well. Within the Adelaide region all the local buses, trains and the tram are included. Free at off peak times, concession rates at other times (around half of the full fare). The Seniors card also give a number of other concessions- often coffee places will give a discount. The best one is McDonalds, spend at least $3 and get a free coffee/tea, soft drink or orange juice. Often I can buy something to eat for less than the coffee. And now that we have McCafes the coffee is good and some of the food not too bad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had quite a lot of rain this morning, but it has been pretty grey all day. So much so, I struggled to take a decent photo of my latest mermaid tail. This is the best of of few attempts:


Thats really nice- especially like the top-wavy for the ocean.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


As you said sadness and relief. And she didn't need to move- and leaves you free to do as planned over Christmas (If the earthquake damage allows it).
How close to Wellington was she? Or was it only near Rotorua, can't remember where she went to but seem to remember it was south of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been a funny day here . Was at the dentist this morning to get the tooth fixed that the dentist chipped when he pulled the broken one out . I hate having a numb nose . Home to make husband and middle son quick lunch then of to the hospital with husband . the ICD hasn't picked up on anything major so we can safely say husband hasn't had a heart attack in the last 6 month . Got back home tidied up made a meal and thought finally I can sit down to knit and the lights went out . It's surprising how dark it is when all the lights go out . Got a message that they were doing emergency repairs in our area and would be out for 2 hours at the most , they were back on in under a hour .coffee by moonlight


Thats great news that no major incidents with DHs heart- especially with Simon's death in there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw an advert for a black washer, just this morning. It will become just part of your routine.


Yes- I have a load on now after being out all day, and then probably out all day. But Vicky rang to say that she has been home with Elizabeth all day as she has had a high temperature. Depending on how Elizabeth is she may stay home again tomorrow. Work is quite at the moment so she can take time off without being too worried about leaving others short handed.
As I told her I am happy to look after a sick girl, but know that she wants to be with her.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> Good job. It looks so soft. What kind of yarn did you use?


Thank you! And everyone else who made kind comments! The yarn is two strands of Aran (worsted) weight worked together, one lavender and one silver grey. It is a 100% acrylic, but does feel quite soft. The actual brand is Stylecraft Special Aran.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you I'm sure I'll feel better soon.
Kate, thank you for pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!! Go Navy, I'm glad that they are able to help. That's great, and crayfish is even good for you.


There's ships from Canada, Singapore- I've forgotten where else, about 6 countries helping out.
Meanwhile in Auckland there was a protest that the Navies were here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Looks fabulous!!


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great the ICD hasn't picked up any new troubles, hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> I also hate having dental freezing.
> 
> ...


Well thats more than you were expecting a few weeks ago isn't it? Which must be good.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.

I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!

My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie . Is the generator up and running now ?
> Glad to hear the combines are there . is there any of it you can save or is it all completely ruined ?


Generator is finally ready to go.

The canola is OK but is too wet so must go in an aeration bin-it has big fans that circulate air through the grain to keep it from spoiling, I'm not sure if it will have to be dried- run through a machine that heats the grain & drives out the moisture or if the aeration will be enough to dry it , depends w wet it is & no one as told me that.
They definitely finished in the nick of time, we are to get more snow. Considering the fall we have had, getting it off at all is nothing short of a miracle


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Been reading along, but not commenting much as I try to catch up. We had a really good time in Berlin, although a little too much shopping for me - I'm not really a shopper, but the others are! It's a nice city and we saw some very interesting things, but they weren't exactly cheery!...Berlin Wall, Checkpoint Charlie, Jewish Museum. We also did a boat tour which was good, sitting on deck wrapped in blankets when it was -2C ......an experience! Unfortunately the commentary was only in German so we didn't really know what we were looking at, but there were some beautiful buildings, mostly museums I think as that was one word we could understand! It was very cold - the whole time we were there it never got above freezing point, but there wasn't a cloud in the sky and we were well wrapped up. We travelled around on tram, underground, railway and foot...my friend had a Fit-bit thing and she worked out that we walked 26 miles over the 3 days!! My feet are feeling it today! :sm19: :sm09: Got a few photos, but I'm not in them as I was taking them....probably a good thing! :sm09:


Good to see the photos- go on Kate! we love seeing you too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- I have a load on now after being out all day, and then probably out all day. But Vicky rang to say that she has been home with Elizabeth all day as she has had a high temperature. Depending on how Elizabeth is she may stay home again tomorrow. Work is quite at the moment so she can take time off without being too worried about leaving others short handed.
> As I told her I am happy to look after a sick girl, but know that she wants to be with her.


 :sm24: But no good she has the high temperature.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Local versus wider ranching bus services such as National Express. Do you get concessions on the coach services?
> Our Seniors card serves as our public transport ticket as well. Within the Adelaide region all the local buses, trains and the tram are included. Free at off peak times, concession rates at other times (around half of the full fare). The Seniors card also give a number of other concessions- often coffee places will give a discount. The best one is McDonalds, spend at least $3 and get a free coffee/tea, soft drink or orange juice. Often I can buy something to eat for less than the coffee. And now that we have McCafes the coffee is good and some of the food not too bad.


There are senior discounts on STC-Sask Transportation company, buses here but since the bus only runs 3 times a week & doesn't return on the same day it leaves not really alot of help. It frustrates me that our federal government in Ottawa says people should use public transit & not use so much fuel but doesn't have a clue that in our part of the wry we have to travel 100s of km for shopping, doctors etc & there are no other options. Also we need fuel &power to keep warm & have lights on when we only get hours daylight in winter, solar isn't really an option

DH really like McD coffee & when we travel often stop there for breakfast as we like egg mcmuffins


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- I have a load on now after being out all day, and then probably out all day. But Vicky rang to say that she has been home with Elizabeth all day as she has had a high temperature. Depending on how Elizabeth is she may stay home again tomorrow. Work is quite at the moment so she can take time off without being too worried about leaving others short handed.
> As I told her I am happy to look after a sick girl, but know that she wants to be with her.


I hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


I am so sorry to hear the pain has been so bad. Boredom is not good either- hoping it all settles down!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've decided to make another Banksia so I can send one to the DGDs for Christmas. I'm also trying to think of what to make for the ornaments this year also.
> 
> Now though, off to bed, hoping to sleep better. I finally took an ibuprofen and headache is a little better.


Must find mine and see if it will fit Elizabeth, maybe not just yet as we are sure to get plenty of hot weather soon. Hot tomorrow but then back down again (and nowhere near as hot it can get by now).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you! And everyone else who made kind comments! The yarn is two strands of Aran (worsted) weight worked together, one lavender and one silver grey. It is a 100% acrylic, but does feel quite soft. The actual brand is Stylecraft Special Aran.


It's beautiful, I never thought of putting 2 strands of different colors together for one of those, it gives great color. 
The 2 I did are also acrylic, much easier for washing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's great your surgery was so successful, hope this latest setback will resolve quickly &the pain wil be gone. Take care.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Been reading along, but not commenting much as I try to catch up. We had a really good time in Berlin, although a little too much shopping for me - I'm not really a shopper, but the others are! It's a nice city and we saw some very interesting things, but they weren't exactly cheery!...Berlin Wall, Checkpoint Charlie, Jewish Museum. We also did a boat tour which was good, sitting on deck wrapped in blankets when it was -2C ......an experience! Unfortunately the commentary was only in German so we didn't really know what we were looking at, but there were some beautiful buildings, mostly museums I think as that was one word we could understand! It was very cold - the whole time we were there it never got above freezing point, but there wasn't a cloud in the sky and we were well wrapped up. We travelled around on tram, underground, railway and foot...my friend had a Fit-bit thing and she worked out that we walked 26 miles over the 3 days!! My feet are feeling it today! :sm19: :sm09: Got a few photos, but I'm not in them as I was taking them....probably a good thing! :sm09:


Doesn't look cold- until you see your friends all rugged up. Sure was cold. Unreasonable of them to speak German wasn't it? :sm02: 
Glad you had a good time- not as you say the most cheery city but really interesting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well,I slept like the dead for 5 hrs, didn't even hear DH come in, but GD had a major coughing fit at 3:30. &i got her a drink & cough syrup &haven't been able to go back to sleep so thought d read for a while. Now I'll have trouble dragging my butt out of bed at 7:30


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's ships from Canada, Singapore- I've forgotten where else, about 6 countries helping out.
> Meanwhile in Auckland there was a protest that the Navies were here.


Heard that one of our navy vessels were there


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I slept like the dead for 5 hrs, didn't even hear DH come in, but GD had a major coughing fit at 3:30. &i got her a drink & cough syrup &haven't been able to go back to sleep so thought d read for a while. Now I'll have trouble dragging my butt out of bed at 7:30


Don't you like how you don't hear DH but hear the child. Lets hope you get back to sleep soon and getting a couple more hours in- not too bad if you can manage that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heard that one of our navy vessels were there


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


Thats not good at all Denise. And being bored and unwell isn't a good combination. The pain relief likely impacts your ability to concentrate. Hope this mornings pain is just a small set back and you will soon get home.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


Sorry to hear you are experiencing so much pain, especially when things were going so well. Nerve pain is the worst of all, I hope it begins to ease very soon, I can imagine your boredom. Sending lots of healing thoughts and hugs (gentle ones) to you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Been reading along, but not commenting much as I try to catch up. We had a really good time in Berlin, although a little too much shopping for me - I'm not really a shopper, but the others are! It's a nice city and we saw some very interesting things, but they weren't exactly cheery!...Berlin Wall, Checkpoint Charlie, Jewish Museum. We also did a boat tour which was good, sitting on deck wrapped in blankets when it was -2C ......an experience! Unfortunately the commentary was only in German so we didn't really know what we were looking at, but there were some beautiful buildings, mostly museums I think as that was one word we could understand! It was very cold - the whole time we were there it never got above freezing point, but there wasn't a cloud in the sky and we were well wrapped up. We travelled around on tram, underground, railway and foot...my friend had a Fit-bit thing and she worked out that we walked 26 miles over the 3 days!! My feet are feeling it today! :sm19: :sm09: Got a few photos, but I'm not in them as I was taking them....probably a good thing! :sm09:


Great pictures Kate. As you say, a very interesting city, and even though it was so cold that's much better for getting around than pouring rain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You did have an eventful day. Great news that DH hasn't had a heart attack in the past 6 months. I hope the dentist didn't charge for the tooth fix since he was the one that chipped it! Or is dental care also covered under your country's health program? The light out was a bummer; maybe invest in some lighted knitting needles? Again though, the lights out and coffee by moonlight could end up being romantic!


Swedenme said:


> It's been a funny day here . Was at the dentist this morning to get the tooth fixed that the dentist chipped when he pulled the broken one out . I hate having a numb nose . Home to make husband and middle son quick lunch then of to the hospital with husband . the ICD hasn't picked up on anything major so we can safely say husband hasn't had a heart attack in the last 6 month . Got back home tidied up made a meal and thought finally I can sit down to knit and the lights went out . It's surprising how dark it is when all the lights go out . Got a message that they were doing emergency repairs in our area and would be out for 2 hours at the most , they were back on in under a hour .coffee by moonlight


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Sassafras I'm so sorry about the FM flare up. Hope it subsides soon. I so understand hurting in places you don't even have.


sassafras123 said:


> Chris, wonderful mermaid tail.
> Oh dear, fm flare. How can you hurt in places you dont even have places?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences Fan though I know it is a relief for her and for you & your family. RIP.


Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope this "passes" (in a good way) soon for you.


pacer said:


> I have read for a little bit tonight but I am visiting the loo with tummy troubles as well. It started with one hour left to work. Yuck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I understand the starkness of the white but it looked good (and I am a color person) so really liked it here. Has me thinking of painting my laundry room white. Perhaps add some cute "laundry signs"? I saw these on amazon.com. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=laundry+signs+decor



darowil said:


> Did a load last night here- to check it was all working correctly. Will do another load tonight so it can dry tomorrow while I am with Elizabeth. Have plenty tp do here. So glad I don't need to head to a laundromat to do it anymore.
> Julie not sure that it was worth the wait but great to have it. And don't like the starkness of the white. Kept saying that so David ot Vicky to give her opinion- and she agreed with David. Maybe once it is in full use (few small small things to finish or I may get used to it. Could keep the door shut or if the end wall remains bare put a painting on it to add some colour. Didn't think I would ever be considering a painting in the laundry!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am suppose to get mine today. Actually told DH about getting it last night. He really doesn't "get it" about how much pain I am from so little activity especially shopping. I think it's either that or the fact that his mom who had severe RA was wheelchair bound for most of his life and it perhaps bother him. I am actually getting excited about it.


darowil said:


> Try this one out regularly and then get one with a basket- then you can sit on it as well if you get tired. Help Gwen feel better about using one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed that someone will pick it up.


RookieRetiree said:


> I doubt that: it is basically a fancy remote control for people who gave juke boxes, but there are other applications. They're hoping a juke box collector with lots of money wants to buy the concept.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute hat and I love the colorway.


gagesmom said:


> Hat finished and will start matching mitts tomorrow ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto from me too.


Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts for baby Jesse and family, especially mom.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna. It has been over 45 years since I made any bread pudding. Copied your recipe and may give it a try over Christmas.


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the recipe.
> 
> English bread pudding with whiskey sauce
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your "short stories". DD has the wall hangers for guitars. They really are good and clears up the floor space. I may need to get a couple more so MAYBE DH will put up his guitar(s).


Poledra65 said:


> Ah, finally sitting in my chair and going to try to get caught up with you all, I hope everyone has had a reasonably decent day. Marla and I got our errands done this morning, went to the gym, and knitting group, when I got home I got my chair and table moved to where the bookshelves were and the bookshelves moved to the place the fish tank had been, now I just need to get the bookshelves out of the craft/spare bed room, and into the living room in the space I have for it, that will wait until tomorrow night or Thursday. I ordered a 4 pack of wall hangers for Guitars and they should be here on Friday, David can put them on the walls for me this weekend, then the guitars will all be hung up and easily accessed but not where they can fall or get knocked over.
> My cousin called this morning when we were headed to Scottsbluff wanting to know if we could go over and help her, we told her she could have us all day tomorrow, so that's where we'll be tomorrow, she needs everything from my Aunts house as well as their own stuff organized and put away before the new couch arrives on Friday.
> Okay, another short story tonight, this is becoming a habit, lol. I need to start getting caught up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember when young having a screwdriver (OJ and vodka) and getting sick from too much. Was years and years before I could stand orange juice again. Still don't drink it much.


Poledra65 said:


> I couldn't stand Jack Daniels whiskey for quite a few years from having a tad too much once when young, I can stand it now but not much or often.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Recipe sounds good Flokrejci. Thanks for sharing. Save it for possible future cooking.


flokrejci said:


> GRANDMA'S FRUITCAKE BONBONS
> 
> 1 6-oz. can (¾ cup) frozen orange juice concentrate, thawed
> ½ cup molasses
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful trip for you and "the girls". Nice pictures.


KateB said:


> Morning all! Been reading along, but not commenting much as I try to catch up. We had a really good time in Berlin, although a little too much shopping for me - I'm not really a shopper, but the others are! It's a nice city and we saw some very interesting things, but they weren't exactly cheery!...Berlin Wall, Checkpoint Charlie, Jewish Museum. We also did a boat tour which was good, sitting on deck wrapped in blankets when it was -2C ......an experience! Unfortunately the commentary was only in German so we didn't really know what we were looking at, but there were some beautiful buildings, mostly museums I think as that was one word we could understand! It was very cold - the whole time we were there it never got above freezing point, but there wasn't a cloud in the sky and we were well wrapped up. We travelled around on tram, underground, railway and foot...my friend had a Fit-bit thing and she worked out that we walked 26 miles over the 3 days!! My feet are feeling it today! :sm19: :sm09: Got a few photos, but I'm not in them as I was taking them....probably a good thing! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Denise! How awful to have made such progress only to have a nerve flaring up so debilitatingly. Do they anticipate that this inflamed nerve will occur again or just a temporary set back. Have you in my prayers.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad it is harvested and hope it will only need the aeration. What a lot of work.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Generator is finally ready to go.
> 
> The canola is OK but is too wet so must go in an aeration bin-it has big fans that circulate air through the grain to keep it from spoiling, I'm not sure if it will have to be dried- run through a machine that heats the grain & drives out the moisture or if the aeration will be enough to dry it , depends w wet it is & no one as told me that.
> They definitely finished in the nick of time, we are to get more snow. Considering the fall we have had, getting it off at all is nothing short of a miracle


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's ships from Canada, Singapore- I've forgotten where else, about 6 countries helping out.
> Meanwhile in Auckland there was a protest that the Navies were here.


Well, they're only helping, not invading. In the same circumstances I think most people would be glad of any help.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It's amazing how pregnancy can permanently alter your chemical makeup.


I loved grapefruit and oranges when younger, but after having my first baby, I couldn't tolerate citrus any more. :sm16: Every once in a while, I just *have* to have a pink grapefruit, even though I know it'll cost me a stomachache! I still love the flavor.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla came across the one I have at the thrift store for $5, great find, it works great, so far. The cat loves it, she sits and watches it for the bubbles that occasionally come up, she'll watch for hours, last David timed her, it was about an hour and half. lol


I got the Boys one of those automatic waterers, and Merlin loves watching the bubbles when I refill it. Funny how so many cats are fascinated by water but don't want to touch it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Julie* why would folks is Aukland protest the different navies coming in to help? To me that just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I slept like the dead for 5 hrs, didn't even hear DH come in, but GD had a major coughing fit at 3:30. &i got her a drink & cough syrup &haven't been able to go back to sleep so thought d read for a while. Now I'll have trouble dragging my butt out of bed at 7:30


I slept very poorly as well...not sure why but dragging my behind this morning too. Maybe a shower will help.

Glad the harvest is finally in & hope it's not too much extra work to keep it usable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I loved grapefruit and oranges when younger, but after having my first baby, I couldn't tolerate citrus any more. :sm16: Every once in a while, I just *have* to have a pink grapefruit, even though I know it'll cost me a stomachache! I still love the flavor.


Since having kids I can't eat liver or broccoli without terrible upset stomach. Seems very strange but at least it's not chocolate????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Denise! How awful to have made such progress only to have a nerve flaring up so debilitatingly. Do they anticipate that this inflamed nerve will occur again or just a temporary set back. Have you in my prayers.


I'm sorry to hear this as well. May your pain soon go and not return!

Kate, looks an amazing trip and I can see why your feet feel it!

I'm caught up so need to clean the litter box & get a shower before work. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone. Wet and rainy here so far today. 

Have a meeting at 10:30am with the big brother/big sister association. So I am hoping this means we are one step closer to Gage getting a big brother. ????

They are having a movie night at the school this coming Friday night. It is Finding Dory. I didn't think Gage would want to go but I did ask him and he said yes. So movie night it is for us. I asked Greg if he wanted to go and he shook his head no. ????

He came her last night and stayed the night. Here now as he is going to drive me to my appointment and I asked him to take me to Walmart after as I am running low on one pill and out of another ????

Will post later to let you know how the meeting went. 

Have a good day everyone ☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It's amazing how pregnancy can permanently alter your chemical makeup.


It sure does! Not only could I not stand the smell of rum, it take just the tiniest amount of alcohol to get tipsy on. Cheap date! For years couldn't smell or drink root beer either. At least I can do that now.

DD can still drink, but can't smell anything except beer with out getting sick.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I agree, never been pregnant but cannot stand rum and coke after imbibing too much years ago and had the hangover from hell!
> Can't drink booze at all these days, but a good slosh in desserts is tolerable a tad.


A hang over is one thing I never had.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oven is gas so made some instant coffee and sat chatting . I like it when there is no tv on . Which is very rare in my house


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Been reading along, but not commenting much as I try to catch up. We had a really good time in Berlin, although a little too much shopping for me - I'm not really a shopper, but the others are! It's a nice city and we saw some very interesting things, but they weren't exactly cheery!...Berlin Wall, Checkpoint Charlie, Jewish Museum. We also did a boat tour which was good, sitting on deck wrapped in blankets when it was -2C ......an experience! Unfortunately the commentary was only in German so we didn't really know what we were looking at, but there were some beautiful buildings, mostly museums I think as that was one word we could understand! It was very cold - the whole time we were there it never got above freezing point, but there wasn't a cloud in the sky and we were well wrapped up. We travelled around on tram, underground, railway and foot...my friend had a Fit-bit thing and she worked out that we walked 26 miles over the 3 days!! My feet are feeling it today! :sm19: :sm09: Got a few photos, but I'm not in them as I was taking them....probably a good thing! :sm09:


Welcome home! Sounds like you had a great time. Photos are beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- I have a load on now after being out all day, and then probably out all day. But Vicky rang to say that she has been home with Elizabeth all day as she has had a high temperature. Depending on how Elizabeth is she may stay home again tomorrow. Work is quite at the moment so she can take time off without being too worried about leaving others short handed.
> As I told her I am happy to look after a sick girl, but know that she wants to be with her.


Hope Elizabeth is soon we'll again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


Sending healing prayers your way! Good to hear from you, but wish you were pain free.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Generator is finally ready to go.
> 
> The canola is OK but is too wet so must go in an aeration bin-it has big fans that circulate air through the grain to keep it from spoiling, I'm not sure if it will have to be dried- run through a machine that heats the grain & drives out the moisture or if the aeration will be enough to dry it , depends w wet it is & no one as told me that.
> They definitely finished in the nick of time, we are to get more snow. Considering the fall we have had, getting it off at all is nothing short of a miracle


I am so glad they managed to get it all off! At least you can get paid something, even if not the amount you had hoped for, and the fields are cleared for spring planting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since having kids I can't eat liver or broccoli without terrible upset stomach. Seems very strange but at least it's not chocolate????


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, they're only helping, not invading. In the same circumstances I think most people would be glad of any help.


The protest was planned ages before the earthquake!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* why would folks is Aukland protest the different navies coming in to help? To me that just doesn't make sense.


The protest is over a conference that the Navies are involved in, it is coincidence that the earthquake happened at the time the ships were scheduled here- it is also something to do with the WWl commemorations. I am a bit hazy of the exact reason, but the protest has long been in the planning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I'll see if I can find the fruitcake recipe, don't think I ever got it on the computer. But it won't be till tomorrow, as I'm on my way to bed. Have to get up earlier tomorrow so I can fit my shower in before the gardener is blowing leaves just outside the window. Don't know whether he cares, but I do!


 :sm06: :sm23:

Thank you for the recipe, have it saved to make. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Been reading along, but not commenting much as I try to catch up. We had a really good time in Berlin, although a little too much shopping for me - I'm not really a shopper, but the others are! It's a nice city and we saw some very interesting things, but they weren't exactly cheery!...Berlin Wall, Checkpoint Charlie, Jewish Museum. We also did a boat tour which was good, sitting on deck wrapped in blankets when it was -2C ......an experience! Unfortunately the commentary was only in German so we didn't really know what we were looking at, but there were some beautiful buildings, mostly museums I think as that was one word we could understand! It was very cold - the whole time we were there it never got above freezing point, but there wasn't a cloud in the sky and we were well wrapped up. We travelled around on tram, underground, railway and foot...my friend had a Fit-bit thing and she worked out that we walked 26 miles over the 3 days!! My feet are feeling it today! :sm19: :sm09: Got a few photos, but I'm not in them as I was taking them....probably a good thing! :sm09:


Wow, that just looks cold, the sky is beautiful but reminds of a very crisp day, then of course all the bundled up ladies gives it away for sure. lol
Great you all had fun, too bad you all didn't have a translator. lol That's a lot of walking, but you all sure walked off any calories you ate/drank.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- I have a load on now after being out all day, and then probably out all day. But Vicky rang to say that she has been home with Elizabeth all day as she has had a high temperature. Depending on how Elizabeth is she may stay home again tomorrow. Work is quite at the moment so she can take time off without being too worried about leaving others short handed.
> As I told her I am happy to look after a sick girl, but know that she wants to be with her.


Poor Elizabeth, I hope she's feeling much better soon and her temp is back to normal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's ships from Canada, Singapore- I've forgotten where else, about 6 countries helping out.
> Meanwhile in Auckland there was a protest that the Navies were here.


It's great that so many come to help in times of disaster, brings the world together for a change, but you'd think people would just be glad of help not protesting, good grief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


I'm so glad that there is no damage to the surgery but a pinched nerve is not good, I hope that they are able to get you completely recovered and home soon, I can understand how depressing that would be. Hugs!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Generator is finally ready to go.
> 
> The canola is OK but is too wet so must go in an aeration bin-it has big fans that circulate air through the grain to keep it from spoiling, I'm not sure if it will have to be dried- run through a machine that heats the grain & drives out the moisture or if the aeration will be enough to dry it , depends w wet it is & no one as told me that.
> They definitely finished in the nick of time, we are to get more snow. Considering the fall we have had, getting it off at all is nothing short of a miracle


Oh wow, that's wonderful that it's okay. I'm sure that's a relief for all of you involved in it, for the rodent problem that would occur if nothing else. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, healing energy sent your way. So sorry you are having nerve pain. 
Gwen, thank you dear friend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I slept like the dead for 5 hrs, didn't even hear DH come in, but GD had a major coughing fit at 3:30. &i got her a drink & cough syrup &haven't been able to go back to sleep so thought d read for a while. Now I'll have trouble dragging my butt out of bed at 7:30


Don't you just hate that? I always seem to have insomnia on nights where I have to be up at crazy o'clock in the morning like before vacation or something and then end up exhausted for the first couple days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love your "short stories". DD has the wall hangers for guitars. They really are good and clears up the floor space. I may need to get a couple more so MAYBE DH will put up his guitar(s).


LOL! Thank you. 
The 4 pack was only $10.99 I think, with Prime so free shipping, it was actually David's idea the other day that I can of discounted but then thought about it, he had a stroke of genius there. lol don't tell him though. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember when young having a screwdriver (OJ and vodka) and getting sick from too much. Was years and years before I could stand orange juice again. Still don't drink it much.


Oh man, that would do it. I remember when in high school, the girl that lived with us got drink on red wine and then puked in her room, the walls were red and then she had to clean it up the next morning, that night her boyfriend took her to see Superman, when Superman pours the red wine for Lois Lane, she went running out to try to make to the loo before spilling her guts again, lol she couldn't even watch red wine, let alone drink it again. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't you just hate that? I always seem to have insomnia on nights where I have to be up at crazy o'clock in the morning like before vacation or something and then end up exhausted for the first couple days.


Yes, I do that too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I loved grapefruit and oranges when younger, but after having my first baby, I couldn't tolerate citrus any more. :sm16: Every once in a while, I just *have* to have a pink grapefruit, even though I know it'll cost me a stomachache! I still love the flavor.


Wow, that's a real change in chemistry, I love the flavors too, that would be awful to not be able to eat anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the Boys one of those automatic waterers, and Merlin loves watching the bubbles when I refill it. Funny how so many cats are fascinated by water but don't want to touch it!


LOL! I used to have one, I want a drinking fountain thing for them but haven't worked out where I would put it if I got one. Marla has one like yours and the cats play in the water dish part and spread water every where, trying to make it bubble. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since having kids I can't eat liver or broccoli without terrible upset stomach. Seems very strange but at least it's not chocolate????


Ooh, I love broccoli, can't say that I'd miss liver, but definitely broccoli, but as you say, at least it didn't affect your chocolate taste buds. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Wet and rainy here so far today.
> 
> Have a meeting at 10:30am with the big brother/big sister association. So I am hoping this means we are one step closer to Gage getting a big brother. ????
> 
> ...


That's great, I think a Big Brother would benefit you all. 
Movie night sounds good, lolol I just laughed when I read Gregs no, David wouldn't go either. lol 
Have a good day out and about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure does! Not only could I not stand the smell of rum, it take just the tiniest amount of alcohol to get tipsy on. Cheap date! For years couldn't smell or drink root beer either. At least I can do that now.
> 
> DD can still drink, but can't smell anything except beer with out getting sick.


Wow, that's definitely an effect. How can DD still drink if she can't smell it without getting sick, I can always pick up the scent of alcohol of any kind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo! I am caught up again, thank you all for not getting too chatty last night. lol
Now I'm off to get dressed before Marla gets here, we're off to cousin's house to help her get her livingroom organized and cleaned. See you all later, hopefully not toooo much later. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> As you said sadness and relief. And she didn't need to move- and leaves you free to do as planned over Christmas (If the earthquake damage allows it).
> How close to Wellington was she? Or was it only near Rotorua, can't remember where she went to but seem to remember it was south of you.


Thank you Margaret, peace at last for our Lilian. She was in Matamata which is about 2 hours drive south of us. A blessing all round for all family and friends.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The protest is over a conference that the Navies are involved in, it is coincidence that the earthquake happened at the time the ships were scheduled here- it is also something to do with the WWl commemorations. I am a bit hazy of the exact reason, but the protest has long been in the planning.


The reason the Navy ships are here is to commemorate 75 years of our Navy. There are ships from USA, Canada, Australia, Japan, India, Singapore,and NZ.
My dad was in the Navy in WW2, he would have been thrilled to see it. The protestors are acting against the nuclear capability of the USA ships. NZ banned any nuclear powered US ships from our waters some 30 years ago, and now they have relaxed and let them come. The protestors are ridiculous, time moves on and circumstances change, we need our allies as dangers to our regions ramp up, e.g. China muscling in, around the South Pacific islands. 
It was such good timing they're here, due the earthquakes. They have done wonderful service getting people and supplies moved from Kaikoura.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

t does look cold - but every one was smiling so you must have had a good time. --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning all! Been reading along, but not commenting much as I try to catch up. We had a really good time in Berlin, although a little too much shopping for me - I'm not really a shopper, but the others are! It's a nice city and we saw some very interesting things, but they weren't exactly cheery!...Berlin Wall, Checkpoint Charlie, Jewish Museum. We also did a boat tour which was good, sitting on deck wrapped in blankets when it was -2C ......an experience! Unfortunately the commentary was only in German so we didn't really know what we were looking at, but there were some beautiful buildings, mostly museums I think as that was one word we could understand! It was very cold - the whole time we were there it never got above freezing point, but there wasn't a cloud in the sky and we were well wrapped up. We travelled around on tram, underground, railway and foot...my friend had a Fit-bit thing and she worked out that we walked 26 miles over the 3 days!! My feet are feeling it today! :sm19: :sm09: Got a few photos, but I'm not in them as I was taking them....probably a good thing! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way nicho - hope they can find the cause of the pain and get it fixed. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will this last bit of crop be worth as much as it would be harvested at the right time? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Generator is finally ready to go.
> 
> The canola is OK but is too wet so must go in an aeration bin-it has big fans that circulate air through the grain to keep it from spoiling, I'm not sure if it will have to be dried- run through a machine that heats the grain & drives out the moisture or if the aeration will be enough to dry it , depends w wet it is & no one as told me that.
> They definitely finished in the nick of time, we are to get more snow. Considering the fall we have had, getting it off at all is nothing short of a miracle


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a banksia? --- sam



darowil said:


> Must find mine and see if it will fit Elizabeth, maybe not just yet as we are sure to get plenty of hot weather soon. Hot tomorrow but then back down again (and nowhere near as hot it can get by now).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why don't you put vicks on her feet at bedtime? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I slept like the dead for 5 hrs, didn't even hear DH come in, but GD had a major coughing fit at 3:30. &i got her a drink & cough syrup &haven't been able to go back to sleep so thought d read for a while. Now I'll have trouble dragging my butt out of bed at 7:30


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute.



Gweniepooh said:


> I understand the starkness of the white but it looked good (and I am a color person) so really liked it here. Has me thinking of painting my laundry room white. Perhaps add some cute "laundry signs"? I saw these on amazon.com. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=laundry+signs+decor


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a good thing. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> A hang over is one thing I never had.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


What a shame after you had been doing so well. I hope things resolve themselves very soon and you are allowed back home. {{{gentle hugs!}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since having kids I can't eat liver or broccoli without terrible upset stomach. Seems very strange but at least it's not chocolate????


You are not missing anything Bonnie . Liver is disgusting ????
Chocolate on the other hand is delicious ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I slept like the dead for 5 hrs, didn't even hear DH come in, but GD had a major coughing fit at 3:30. &i got her a drink & cough syrup &haven't been able to go back to sleep so thought d read for a while. Now I'll have trouble dragging my butt out of bed at 7:30


Hope granddaughter gets rid of cough soon , she must be worn out too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


So sorry to hear that you are in such pain Denise especially as the operation was a success . Hope the pain relief works and that you are allowed home soon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great pictures Kate. As you say, a very interesting city, and even though it was so cold that's much better for getting around than pouring rain.


Definitely! Two years ago when we went to Barcelona it poured solidly for 3 days. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great that so many come to help in times of disaster, brings the world together for a change, but you'd think people would just be glad of help not protesting, good grief.


I worded that badly- the protest is against war games with the Armed Forces- not against the ships helping in the emergency.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I understand the starkness of the white but it looked good (and I am a color person) so really liked it here. Has me thinking of painting my laundry room white. Perhaps add some cute "laundry signs"? I saw these on amazon.com. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=laundry+signs+decor


Some of those are fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One little girl is still sick so Vicky is staying home again. Will go around this morning for a while just to give her some adult company rather than just a sick child. And then seeing if I can change going with Maryanne for presents for Elizabeth to today instead of tomorrow and be free to look after E tomorrow instead of today. While she should be better tomorrow she is not likely to be ready for childcare.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love your "short stories". DD has the wall hangers for guitars. They really are good and clears up the floor space. I may need to get a couple more so MAYBE DH will put up his guitar(s).


Just put on a load of washing and was thinking that David wants to hang the washing basket on the wall and a trolley for the washing basket. And I was thinking does he really think I am going to bothered separating them and hanging them up each time I use them? And then I thought or him. Often he can't even shut a cupboard door or turn around and put things in a bin that is right next to him.
I've always hated house work so with David I either needed to run around behind him tidying up after him or living in a mess. For me living in a mess is easier. Changing David won't work. But if anyone is going to decide to clean up it is as likely to be David, but the little things that make such a difference just don't occur to him.
So I get the MAYBE!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello dear friends! Trying to do my best to keep caught up, even if not commenting. I love all the beautiful things you are all making. I'm still up to my ears in all things fiber/knitting related..it's my happy place. I had to make another giant Christmas stocking this year for my niece's family - for their new addition. I have all 7 stockings (4 from my niece and 3 from my son) back home here with me to line and give back to them when we get together on Thanksgiving Day. They want to "use" them and didn't want to run the risk of breaking any of the floats in the colorwork because of shoving gifts into the stocking maybe not so carefully. That's okay by me. I was able to properly block them all and have prewashed the fabric I'm going to use so just have to iron the interfacing onto the fabric, to give it a big of structure, and make a template for the stockings. All I have to do then is cut, sew and whip stitch into the stockings. Whew, sounds like a lot of work now that I see that all written down - LOL!

It seems odd to me that we are having sunny weather and are in the 60's F. for temp. but in two days we will have rain mixed with snow...it's coming!!!!! Hard to believe it is the middle of November in Minne-SNOW-ta and we have no snow


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello dear friends! Trying to do my best to keep caught up, even if not commenting. I love all the beautiful things you are all making. I'm still up to my ears in all things fiber/knitting related..it's my happy place. I had to make another giant Christmas stocking this year for my niece's family - for their new addition. I have all 7 stockings (4 from my niece and 3 from my son) back home here with me to line and give back to them when we get together on Thanksgiving Day. They want to "use" them and didn't want to run the risk of breaking any of the floats in the colorwork because of shoving gifts into the stockings maybe not so carefully. That's okay by me. I was able to properly block them all and have prewashed the fabric I'm going to use so just have to iron the interfacing onto the fabric, to give it a bit of structure, and make a template for the stockings. All I have to do then is cut, sew and whip stitch into the stockings. Whew, sounds like a lot of work now that I see that all written down - LOL!

It seems odd to me that we are having sunny weather and are in the 60's F. for temp. but in two days we will have rain mixed with snow...it's coming!!!!! Hard to believe it is the middle of November in Minne-SNOW-ta and we have no snow 

I'm making some Christmas socks for myself and have another pair of socks already on the needles...love my socks! I also have a blanket on the needles for a dear cousin getting married next summer and another little afghan for a dear friend's baby. Too many stitches to make and not enough time to make them, it seems.

Grandson Tate is as cute as a button and is developing quite the personality. He is 19 months old and talking very well already. My brother thinks Tate needs a little "playmate" but my son has remained silent on that subject. I don't think they know how much work is involved with a little one until they have them themselves. It is fun to see my son parent his son. I'm babysitting this Saturday but because of the weather, I'm heading to their house on Friday afternoon. I can take my time getting there and have a bedroom on their lower level where I can sleep. 

Such fun to see you all here and some new names as well. I'm glad to have more time to keep up and participate again


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, sounds like a lot of work to me, too. But it is nice they want to protect them and want to use them.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I was actually honored they asked me to make them, in the first place. I tried to do my best


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a banksia? --- sam


A banksia is an Australian flower. But in this we are talking about a childs jumper (sweater) that Sorlenna designed, when I saw it I said it looks like a Banksia. And so it got named Banksia.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> The reason the Navy ships are here is to commemorate 75 years of our Navy. There are ships from USA, Canada, Australia, Japan, India, Singapore,and NZ.
> My dad was in the Navy in WW2, he would have been thrilled to see it. The protestors are acting against the nuclear capability of the USA ships. NZ banned any nuclear powered US ships from our waters some 30 years ago, and now they have relaxed and let them come. The protestors are ridiculous, time moves on and circumstances change, we need our allies as dangers to our regions ramp up, e.g. China muscling in, around the South Pacific islands.
> It was such good timing they're here, due the earthquakes. They have done wonderful service getting people and supplies moved from Kaikoura.


Bad timing for the protesters- protesting against them when they are helping out!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> One little girl is still sick so Vicky is staying home again. Will go around this morning for a while just to give her some adult company rather than just a sick child. And then seeing if I can change going with Maryanne for presents for Elizabeth to today instead of tomorrow and be free to look after E tomorrow instead of today. While she should be better tomorrow she is not likely to be ready for childcare.


Wee soul, I hope she feels better tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't you just hate that? I always seem to have insomnia on nights where I have to be up at crazy o'clock in the morning like before vacation or something and then end up exhausted for the first couple days.


I do that too. I think it's because when I know I have to be up extra early I'm always worried about oversleeping. :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello dear friends! Trying to do my best to keep caught up, even if not commenting. I love all the beautiful things you are all making. I'm still up to my ears in all things fiber/knitting related..it's my happy place. I had to make another giant Christmas stocking this year for my niece's family - for their new addition. I have all 7 stockings (4 from my niece and 3 from my son) back home here with me to line and give back to them when we get together on Thanksgiving Day. They want to "use" them and didn't want to run the risk of breaking any of the floats in the colorwork because of shoving gifts into the stockings maybe not so carefully. That's okay by me. I was able to properly block them all and have prewashed the fabric I'm going to use so just have to iron the interfacing onto the fabric, to give it a bit of structure, and make a template for the stockings. All I have to do then is cut, sew and whip stitch into the stockings. Whew, sounds like a lot of work now that I see that all written down - LOL!
> 
> It seems odd to me that we are having sunny weather and are in the 60's F. for temp. but in two days we will have rain mixed with snow...it's coming!!!!! Hard to believe it is the middle of November in Minne-SNOW-ta and we have no snow
> 
> ...


Good to see you Kathy.
You sure are being kept busy with your needle work. And that it is appreciated.
It's such a delight watching grandkids growing up isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I do that too. I think it's because when I know I have to be up extra early I'm always worried about oversleeping. :sm16:


Last night I dreamt that I was in a earthquake and then later that Elizabeth had a febrile convulsion while I was looking after her. Not the most relaxing sleep. Think it was becuase I didn't actually know what I was up to this morning.

Of for the day I think soon. Off to see Vicky and Elizabeth and hoping that Maryanne will be free to do tomorrows shopping today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Definitely! Two years ago when we went to Barcelona it poured solidly for 3 days. :sm19:


It did when I went there too. Maybe it never stops raining there!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just thinking of you today wondering how you were. are you still tatting? it does seem like quite a lot of work. i would make a seven linings at the same time - then you can whip stitch anywhere. so good to hear from you - hopefully again real soon. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Hello dear friends! Trying to do my best to keep caught up, even if not commenting. I love all the beautiful things you are all making. I'm still up to my ears in all things fiber/knitting related..it's my happy place. I had to make another giant Christmas stocking this year for my niece's family - for their new addition. I have all 7 stockings (4 from my niece and 3 from my son) back home here with me to line and give back to them when we get together on Thanksgiving Day. They want to "use" them and didn't want to run the risk of breaking any of the floats in the colorwork because of shoving gifts into the stockings maybe not so carefully. That's okay by me. I was able to properly block them all and have prewashed the fabric I'm going to use so just have to iron the interfacing onto the fabric, to give it a bit of structure, and make a template for the stockings. All I have to do then is cut, sew and whip stitch into the stockings. Whew, sounds like a lot of work now that I see that all written down - LOL!
> 
> It seems odd to me that we are having sunny weather and are in the 60's F. for temp. but in two days we will have rain mixed with snow...it's coming!!!!! Hard to believe it is the middle of November in Minne-SNOW-ta and we have no snow
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful sweater margaret and a beautiful flower. are they wild flowers or can you cultivate them in your yard. the sweater design does mimic the flower. thanks --- sam



darowil said:


> A banksia is an Australian flower. But in this we are talking about a childs jumper (sweater) that Sorlenna designed, when I saw it I said it looks like a Banksia. And so it got named Banksia.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to elizabeth to wrap her up in healing energy. hope she is feeling better in the morning. --- sam



darowil said:


> Last night I dreamt that I was in a earthquake and then later that Elizabeth had a febrile convulsion while I was looking after her. Not the most relaxing sleep. Think it was becuase I didn't actually know what I was up to this morning.
> 
> Of for the day I think soon. Off to see Vicky and Elizabeth and hoping that Maryanne will be free to do tomorrows shopping today.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes it is, Darowil! I pretty much feel like I did when I had my son at 26 years old (and for that I'm very thankful). Now to see the next generation makes me feel very odd indeed but we have the most fun crawling around on the floor and hiding in the pillows. He is such a joy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I love broccoli, can't say that I'd miss liver, but definitely broccoli, but as you say, at least it didn't affect your chocolate taste buds. lol


I've never been able to eat liver anyhow. Yuck.

Oh, poor Elizabeth, bless her heart. I hope she is much better very soon.

Kathy, good to see you back--you have been busy, but what treasures you are making.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I am tatting a little bit, Sam, but when I learn something new and go away and do something else, I quickly forget the new skill...bah! I am spinning fiber a bit more. I treated myself to a supported spindle so I don't have to sit at my wheel all the time. I have a very small Takhli (sp?) too for spinning cotton or very fine wool. I did see on Facebook someone makes some very tiny spindles using leftover double pointed needles and 1/2"-3/4" beads. Put some glue into the hole of the bead and stick the dpn point in and let it dry...there you go...your own homemade support spindle. Spin it on a table or in a little bowl. I thought that looked quite interesting. AND, as you can see, I'm up to my old double-posting again...geeeeez. I'm very sorry and will try to be more careful!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

And you as well, Sorlenna!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, healing energy sent for Elizabeth. Lovely jumper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello dear friends! Trying to do my best to keep caught up, even if not commenting. I love all the beautiful things you are all making. I'm still up to my ears in all things fiber/knitting related..it's my happy place. I had to make another giant Christmas stocking this year for my niece's family - for their new addition. I have all 7 stockings (4 from my niece and 3 from my son) back home here with me to line and give back to them when we get together on Thanksgiving Day. They want to "use" them and didn't want to run the risk of breaking any of the floats in the colorwork because of shoving gifts into the stockings maybe not so carefully. That's okay by me. I was able to properly block them all and have prewashed the fabric I'm going to use so just have to iron the interfacing onto the fabric, to give it a bit of structure, and make a template for the stockings. All I have to do then is cut, sew and whip stitch into the stockings. Whew, sounds like a lot of work now that I see that all written down - LOL!
> 
> It seems odd to me that we are having sunny weather and are in the 60's F. for temp. but in two days we will have rain mixed with snow...it's coming!!!!! Hard to believe it is the middle of November in Minne-SNOW-ta and we have no snow
> 
> ...


Hello Kathy! What a delight to see you here!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello Julie!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello Julie!!!!!


 :sm24: I am typing as I knit- tying to get a couple of Guernseys well on the way before high summer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> will this last bit of crop be worth as much as it would be harvested at the right time? --- sam


It may be a poorer grade so be worth less/bushel, I don't know yet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> why don't you put vicks on her feet at bedtime? --- sam


I did & on her chest too, as well as cough syrup


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear that you are in such pain Denise especially as the operation was a success . Hope the pain relief works and that you are allowed home soon


From me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, you must be a master of gansey by now. Did you design new motifs for this one?

Kathy, good to hear from you again.

Margaret, hope Elizabeth is on the mend soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, you must be a master of gansey by now. Did you design new motifs for this one?
> 
> Kathy, good to hear from you again.
> 
> Margaret, hope Elizabeth is on the mend soon.


Still based on the Eriskay designs, but put together as I felt worked. The restriction always is the number of stitches to each half, in the Oatmeal one 120.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Bonnie!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful ganseys, as always, I expect


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinnae-princess-dress
> 
> I bookmarked it.


Thanks!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Beautiful ganseys, as always, I expect


Thanks!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there Kathy. Happy to see you posting. ☺


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi there Kathy. Happy to see you posting. ☺


Hello Mellie!!!!!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome back, Kathy, you have been missed!! I'm with you; grandkids are the best!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> One little girl is still sick so Vicky is staying home again. Will go around this morning for a while just to give her some adult company rather than just a sick child. And then seeing if I can change going with Maryanne for presents for Elizabeth to today instead of tomorrow and be free to look after E tomorrow instead of today. While she should be better tomorrow she is not likely to be ready for childcare.


Oh poor Elizabeth, I sure hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello dear friends! Trying to do my best to keep caught up, even if not commenting. I love all the beautiful things you are all making. I'm still up to my ears in all things fiber/knitting related..it's my happy place. I had to make another giant Christmas stocking this year for my niece's family - for their new addition. I have all 7 stockings (4 from my niece and 3 from my son) back home here with me to line and give back to them when we get together on Thanksgiving Day. They want to "use" them and didn't want to run the risk of breaking any of the floats in the colorwork because of shoving gifts into the stockings maybe not so carefully. That's okay by me. I was able to properly block them all and have prewashed the fabric I'm going to use so just have to iron the interfacing onto the fabric, to give it a bit of structure, and make a template for the stockings. All I have to do then is cut, sew and whip stitch into the stockings. Whew, sounds like a lot of work now that I see that all written down - LOL!
> 
> It seems odd to me that we are having sunny weather and are in the 60's F. for temp. but in two days we will have rain mixed with snow...it's coming!!!!! Hard to believe it is the middle of November in Minne-SNOW-ta and we have no snow
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of work but well worth it, it's wonderful that they don't want to harm them though, it's wonderful that they asked you. 
Awe, it doesn't seem like it's been that long, seems like you were just expecting him a couple months ago. It's great that they have a room on the lower level for you also. 
It's wonderful to have you back!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> A banksia is an Australian flower. But in this we are talking about a childs jumper (sweater) that Sorlenna designed, when I saw it I said it looks like a Banksia. And so it got named Banksia.


Wow, that does look like the flower. The jumper is adorable, I may have to make one one of these days.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Welcome back, Kathy, you have been missed!! I'm with you; grandkids are the best!


Hello machriste!!!! Are you ready for our first snow? I'll be traveling toward St. Cloud so expect to see more than we will here in our burbs.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of work but well worth it, it's wonderful that they don't want to harm them though, it's wonderful that they asked you.
> Awe, it doesn't seem like it's been that long, seems like you were just expecting him a couple months ago. It's great that they have a room on the lower level for you also.
> It's wonderful to have you back!!


Thanks Poledra!!! Love seeing the photos of your pups


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last night I dreamt that I was in a earthquake and then later that Elizabeth had a febrile convulsion while I was looking after her. Not the most relaxing sleep. Think it was becuase I didn't actually know what I was up to this morning.
> 
> Of for the day I think soon. Off to see Vicky and Elizabeth and hoping that Maryanne will be free to do tomorrows shopping today.


Oh my, those types of dreams definitely don't promote good rest.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi All KTPers,

Am reading, trying to keep up with all your news!!! What else is new lately with me, lol!
Now 6 months into my friends renovation and we are beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel if I may say so.
Also reading whatever I can regarding the earthquake in NZ. Changing the shoreline of the Eastcoast for sure. Mother Nature is amazing and bewildering at what she is capable of creating.
Sorry to hear so many with friends and families going through illnesses and deaths, hope you are all taking care of one another, you are all always in my thoughts.
Hope the days are coming closer that I will be able to comment more often,but am trying to keep up with so many other things as well.
Enough said from myself, just remember I may not be online often but am trying to keep up.
Night All..????????????????????????


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since having kids I can't eat liver or broccoli without terrible upset stomach. Seems very strange but at least it's not chocolate????


 I find bananas upset me and I loved them before I had kids. It is funny how our bodies change.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful sweater margaret and a beautiful flower. are they wild flowers or can you cultivate them in your yard. the sweater design does mimic the flower. thanks --- sam


Can grow them in gardens. The are a bush some of them grow quite big. I think we will have at least one when the garden gets worked on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hi All KTPers,
> 
> Am reading, trying to keep up with all your news!!! What else is new lately with me, lol!
> Now 6 months into my friends renovation and we are beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel if I may say so.
> ...


Welcome back. Good to be seeing the end of the renovations. Wish I could say the same!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's definitely an effect. How can DD still drink if she can't smell it without getting sick, I can always pick up the scent of alcohol of any kind.


It has to be a fast shot only. Beer she doesn't have any problem with, but doesn't drink much of that. She does enjoy a glass of wine with no problem.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a good thing. --- sam


Sure is! Back in the day, I certainly drank enough that I should have had at least one. Thing is, I could drink a few, eat, which would sober me up, and start all over again. Of course, I was young and stupid then. Now, a sip or two, and that's all I need!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are not missing anything Bonnie . Liver is disgusting ????
> Chocolate on the other hand is delicious ????


I sooooooo agree with you on that! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello dear friends! Trying to do my best to keep caught up, even if not commenting. I love all the beautiful things you are all making. I'm still up to my ears in all things fiber/knitting related..it's my happy place. I had to make another giant Christmas stocking this year for my niece's family - for their new addition. I have all 7 stockings (4 from my niece and 3 from my son) back home here with me to line and give back to them when we get together on Thanksgiving Day. They want to "use" them and didn't want to run the risk of breaking any of the floats in the colorwork because of shoving gifts into the stocking maybe not so carefully. That's okay by me. I was able to properly block them all and have prewashed the fabric I'm going to use so just have to iron the interfacing onto the fabric, to give it a big of structure, and make a template for the stockings. All I have to do then is cut, sew and whip stitch into the stockings. Whew, sounds like a lot of work now that I see that all written down - LOL!
> 
> It seems odd to me that we are having sunny weather and are in the 60's F. for temp. but in two days we will have rain mixed with snow...it's coming!!!!! Hard to believe it is the middle of November in Minne-SNOW-ta and we have no snow


It's so nice to see you back! We have missed you so much. We are having the same weather here in north central Ohio. We are to have rain mixed with snow for the weekend, but with 70F !!! on Friday! Sounds like you have some thoughtful family, wanting to use the stockings you have made, but not wanting to ruin them. Yes, it sounds like a lot of work, but worth it in the end. Photos? Please? I have made 2, but the only color work has been names knit in to them. In fact, Arriana's doesn't even have her name on it. I don't like it, used a verigated Christmas yarn with a gold thread through it. She loves it. Her name wouldn't show up, even if I put it on it! I have another started for another of the grands, but had put it aside. I will pull out the round of white that is in it part way down, as I don't like the way it looks. I think I picked up a skein of sport weight white, instead of worsted. I'm not going to hunt for white worsted right now. Just going to pick back up doing the green. I am being very lazy. I have no interest in following any pattern right now. Which means no kind of design in anything I may decide to make for now. Oh well, one of these days that will change.

Try not to be a stranger. Post when you can. We miss you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Another reminder to sign up for the Christmas card exchange for anyone who has not seen this. Only one more week to sign up!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've gone through my stash, and I need pink and blue worsted for the DGDs' sweaters and only have a pale pink (I want something rosy), so I suppose I'll need to pick up some over the weekend. Then I'll get started.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gone through my stash, and I need pink and blue worsted for the DGDs' sweaters and only have a pale pink (I want something rosy), so I suppose I'll need to pick up some over the weekend. Then I'll get started.


Enjoy! :sm09: Of course you need more yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Poledra!!! Love seeing the photos of your pups


Thank you, I like sharing them. Love seeing your little grandson, he's growing up so fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hi All KTPers,
> 
> Am reading, trying to keep up with all your news!!! What else is new lately with me, lol!
> Now 6 months into my friends renovation and we are beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel if I may say so.
> ...


Good to hear from you, great that you are able to see the end of the tunnel on the reno, that's always a great feeling. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It has to be a fast shot only. Beer she doesn't have any problem with, but doesn't drink much of that. She does enjoy a glass of wine with no problem.


Okay, got it. lol I don't suppose she really does that many shots anyway, but it's great she can enjoy a nice glass of wine when she wants.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sure is! Back in the day, I certainly drank enough that I should have had at least one. Thing is, I could drink a few, eat, which would sober me up, and start all over again. Of course, I was young and stupid then. Now, a sip or two, and that's all I need!


LOL! At the Christmas parties, I'd have a shot with the group, drink a glass of water, and repeat through the evening and never get drunk or have a hang over the next morning, my bff couldn't figure out why, told her to switch from beer in between to water and she'd feel a lot better, she never did though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gone through my stash, and I need pink and blue worsted for the DGDs' sweaters and only have a pale pink (I want something rosy), so I suppose I'll need to pick up some over the weekend. Then I'll get started.


Yarn shopping, darn... lolol But really, hopefully you'll be able to find the colors you want without too much problem.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yarn shopping, darn... lolol But really, hopefully you'll be able to find the colors you want without too much problem.


Oh, I'm sure I will...could walk to Joann's from here if I had to, so I can go as many times as it takes! LOL I'd order from Knit Picks but the color I wanted isn't currently available (there is a good sale on, but I'm not enabling by telling y'all that). :sm23: And I've almost made it through the year without buying yarn--the stash is getting smaller, but except for lace weight, I'm going to have to do scrappy projects to use it up. I really don't need to build it up again, anyway, as I have a room full of stuff to work with, not just yarn.

I'm having my chamomile tea tonight. I need good sleep. Last night I was feeling really anxious and restless (don't really know why). I haven't had an attack like that for a long time, gotta nip it in the bud (I hope). I remember some of the techniques I used to use back when it got bad. I'm very tired and have work tomorrow, so here's hoping they still work.

Healing thoughts for all in need and hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gone through my stash, and I need pink and blue worsted for the DGDs' sweaters and only have a pale pink (I want something rosy), so I suppose I'll need to pick up some over the weekend. Then I'll get started.


Isn't that typical, you have tons of yarn but never have what you need for a specific project????
DIL has requested slippers for Christmas in blue but of course I have no blue


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that typical, you have tons of yarn but never have what you need for a specific project????
> DIL has requested slippers for Christmas in blue but of course I have no blue


Yep! The only blue I have is too thin. It'd make a lovely shawl but I don't think a toddler would want that. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

April, I finally remembered to get out that recipe

Moms Christmas Carrot Pudding - makes 2 quarts

2eggs
1 cup grated carrot
1 cup grated potatoes
1 cup finely chopped suet
1 cup raisins
1/4 cup mixed peel
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup brown sugar

Beat eggs, add sugar, suet, vegetables, peel & fruit.
Add dry ingredients & mix well.

Steam for 3 hrs- (Mom used to put a rack in her roaster & put the pudding in a greased casserole dish & add enough water to come 1/2 way up the casserole )or put in sealers & process in pressure canner 45 minutes at 10 pounds pressure 
Once cooked the pudding can be stored in the sealers or frozen for future use.

To serve, heat by steaming - I put a piece of foil over my vegetable steamer basket & put the pudding on top, steam til warm& add butterscotch sauce.

Butterscotch Sauce.
1.5 tablespoons cornstarch 
1.5 tablespoons butter
1 cup brown sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
Mix in a pot, place over direct heat until sugar & butter melt & brown together.
Add 1.5 cups boiling water, stir until thick.
Add 1 teaspoon vanilla & serve warm over carrot pudding.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just found this recipe on the net, sure to warm the cockles and everything else.

Christmas Rum Cake
1Tsp sugar
1 Tsp soda
1 or 2 quarts rum
1 cup dried fruit
Brown sugar
1 cup butter
2 large eggs
1 cup baking powder
3 juiced lemons
1 cup of nuts
Before starting, sample rum, to check quality. Good isn't it? Now proceed
Select large mixing bowl, measuring cup, etc
Check the rum again. It must be just right. To be sure rum is of proper quality, pour one level cup of rum into a glass and drink it as fast as you can.
Repeat.
With electric mixer, beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.
Add 1 seaspoon of thusar and beat again
Meanwhile make sure rum is still alrighty. Try another cup. Open second quart if necessary
Add legs, 2 cups of fried druit, and beat till high. If druit gets stuck in beaters, pry loose with drewscriber
Sample rum again checking for tonscisity.
Next sift 3 cups of pepper or salt (really doesn't matter)
Sample rum.
Sift 1/2 pint lemon juice, fold in chopped butter, and strained nuts.
Add 1 babbles-on of brown sugar, or whatever colour you can find.
Wix mell. Grease oven, turn cake pan to 350 gedrees pour mess into boven and ake.
Check run again and bo to ged.
ADN HALPIE HOLIGLAZE TWO YA'ALL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, got it. lol I don't suppose she really does that many shots anyway, but it's great she can enjoy a nice glass of wine when she wants.


No, she doesn't. LOL not with a 13 year old, and a 2 1/2 year old! Even before she didn't. Like me, she was usually the designated driver.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! At the Christmas parties, I'd have a shot with the group, drink a glass of water, and repeat through the evening and never get drunk or have a hang over the next morning, my bff couldn't figure out why, told her to switch from beer in between to water and she'd feel a lot better, she never did though. lol


The secret being hydration!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I'm sure I will...could walk to Joann's from here if I had to, so I can go as many times as it takes! LOL I'd order from Knit Picks but the color I wanted isn't currently available (there is a good sale on, but I'm not enabling by telling y'all that). :sm23: And I've almost made it through the year without buying yarn--the stash is getting smaller, but except for lace weight, I'm going to have to do scrappy projects to use it up. I really don't need to build it up again, anyway, as I have a room full of stuff to work with, not just yarn.
> 
> I'm having my chamomile tea tonight. I need good sleep. Last night I was feeling really anxious and restless (don't really know why). I haven't had an attack like that for a long time, gotta nip it in the bud (I hope). I remember some of the techniques I used to use back when it got bad. I'm very tired and have work tomorrow, so here's hoping they still work.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need and hugs and blessings to all.


Wishing you a restful night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound yummy - thanks for sharing the recipe bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> April, I finally remembered to get out that recipe
> 
> Moms Christmas Carrot Pudding - makes 2 quarts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just found this recipe on the net, sure to warm the cockles and everything else.
> 
> Christmas Rum Cake


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I'm sure I will...could walk to Joann's from here if I had to, so I can go as many times as it takes! LOL I'd order from Knit Picks but the color I wanted isn't currently available (there is a good sale on, but I'm not enabling by telling y'all that). :sm23: And I've almost made it through the year without buying yarn--the stash is getting smaller, but except for lace weight, I'm going to have to do scrappy projects to use it up. I really don't need to build it up again, anyway, as I have a room full of stuff to work with, not just yarn.
> 
> I'm having my chamomile tea tonight. I need good sleep. Last night I was feeling really anxious and restless (don't really know why). I haven't had an attack like that for a long time, gotta nip it in the bud (I hope). I remember some of the techniques I used to use back when it got bad. I'm very tired and have work tomorrow, so here's hoping they still work.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need and hugs and blessings to all.


LOL! Yes, I got an email from knit picks but haven't looked at it yet. 
Wonder if it's the weather changing, it does that to me sometime, anxiety that comes from nowhere, hope you sleep well tonight and have no more issues with it for quite some time. 
sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just found this recipe on the net, sure to warm the cockles and everything else.
> 
> Christmas Rum Cake
> 1Tsp sugar
> ...


LOLOL! I've seen that before, it's hilarious, I'm always tempted to try the recipe minus a few cups of rum inside me, and see how it comes out, and if all else fails, I can just drink the rum that I left in the bottle before. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL! I've seen that before, it's hilarious, I'm always tempted to try the recipe minus a few cups of rum inside me, and see how it comes out, and if all else fails, I can just drink the rum that I left in the bottle before. lol


You got it kiddo! After feeling so sad re our bereavement I decided to have some giggles to cheer up, so Fan went a googling!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No, she doesn't. LOL not with a 13 year old, and a 2 1/2 year old! Even before she didn't. Like me, she was usually the designated driver.


Me too, I don't enjoy alcohol that much that I mind not having any all that often. Besides, if I'm going to drink anything I'd just as soon do it in the comfort of my own chair. lol My parents told me that when I was really little and in my walker, Dad would come home, open a beer, set it on the end table, got to the bathroom for a wiz and by the time he came our his beer was empty, doesn't take a man long to wiz, one day he set mom up (he thought it was her playing games with him), he said I shot across the room in my walker, downed the beer and was back across the room in lightening speed, lol And when I was walking, they would have cocktail parties and bridge/canasta parties, they figured out I was making a circuit of the table and any glass I could reach when no one was looking I reached up and drank, so they had to warn everyone to put their glasses, bottles, or cans far enough back that little hands couldn't reach. My dad said that I was a lush when I was a toddler. :sm16: 
Guess I got it all out of my system fairly early really. :sm12: well, mostly not all, I did do some serious drinking in my early 20's but never had a hangover or couldn't remember what I'd done and never made a decision that I'd regret.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The secret being hydration!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You got it kiddo! After feeling so sad re our bereavement I decided to have some giggles to cheer up, so Fan went a googling!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

well, I think I'm going to head to bed, we are to get winter weather in tomorrow, so not looking forward to it. 
Sweet dreams everyone!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

All jokes aside here is a proper Fruit cake recipe I have made, and it's good and easy too.

Fruit Cake
2-1/2 cups self rising flour
600mls chocolate milk, or orange juice.
1 kilo dried mixed fruit
Put fruit and milk or juice in a bowl and leave to soak overnight in fridge
Next day add flour and mix well, the fruit will have taken up the liquid
Bake 1-1/2 hours 180C in a 20cm tin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> A banksia is an Australian flower. But in this we are talking about a childs jumper (sweater) that Sorlenna designed, when I saw it I said it looks like a Banksia. And so it got named Banksia.


The sweater is lovely Margaret 
Hope little Elizabeth is feeling all better today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> Hello dear friends! Trying to do my best to keep caught up, even if not commenting. I love all the beautiful things you are all making. I'm still up to my ears in all things fiber/knitting related..it's my happy place. I had to make another giant Christmas stocking this year for my niece's family - for their new addition. I have all 7 stockings (4 from my niece and 3 from my son) back home here with me to line and give back to them when we get together on Thanksgiving Day. They want to "use" them and didn't want to run the risk of breaking any of the floats in the colorwork because of shoving gifts into the stockings maybe not so carefully. That's okay by me. I was able to properly block them all and have prewashed the fabric I'm going to use so just have to iron the interfacing onto the fabric, to give it a bit of structure, and make a template for the stockings. All I have to do then is cut, sew and whip stitch into the stockings. Whew, sounds like a lot of work now that I see that all written down - LOL!
> 
> It seems odd to me that we are having sunny weather and are in the 60's F. for temp. but in two days we will have rain mixed with snow...it's coming!!!!! Hard to believe it is the middle of November in Minne-SNOW-ta and we have no snow
> 
> ...


Hello Kathy . Lovely to hear from you 
Sounds like you are going to be really busy from now till Christmas


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* why would folks is Aukland protest the different navies coming in to help? To me that just doesn't make sense.


In the case of the U.S. Navy, they have not been welcome for about 30 years(?) because some of our ships are nuclear-powered. I hope the fact they are coming for humanitarian purposes may help to break down that particular opinion. I've been watching this with particular interest because my eldest daughter (who lives in Canberra and has joint U.S./Australian citizenship) is vacationing in New Zealand right now, but I don't know her itinerary, only that she was awakened by the huge jolt. She grew up in southern California so is not unacquainted with earthquakes. I hear from her sisters that she has continued to post on Facebook but without any further mention of problems, so I am assuming she is not in the area of worst damage.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Think I've gone from scary ducks to spooky snowmen ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> progress


Ooh VERY nice! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I had internet trouble last night and now I am way behind. 

Well the warm weather hit today for sure... 32c and it is still 28c at nearly 8.30pm. What a shock., but it was great to be in short sleeves finally. Our next four day forecast is 19c tomorrow then 21c then 23c and then Monday is to be 35c! Golly! :sm06: 

Off to catch up on here.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just found this recipe on the net, sure to warm the cockles and everything else.
> 
> Christmas Rum Cake
> 1Tsp sugar
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm01: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's about three Navy ships on the way - two our's, one US. The local Marae has done a stalwart job feeding hundreds. They have had masses of the region's speciality- Crayfish.


 :sm24: Good to hear and I must say I love love Crayfish.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Already ordered it. It was pretty reasonable; less than $100 and free shipping. ALSO had to get the red one! Too bad no purple available...LOL....hmmmm....spray paint???


Well a red one will go faster you know! Good buy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> when i was growing up we had a meter man come once a month - of course that was when our milk was delivered to our door every morning.


We still do have a meter man come to read ours. Electric 3 monthly and gas 2 monthly. But we dont have milk delivered anymore. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mrsvette glad you are out of the hospital and have your dear friends taking care of you so well. Sending you tons of healing energy and prayers above for a complete healing. You have become such a delight on the KTP family and look forward to hearing more from you.
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}


From me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Julie, you are great with you new guernsey ... nice colour.

Kathleendoris.. lovely mermaid blanket. 

Now I cant remember what else I was going to comment about. I thought I would be clever and group a few together.... well that didnt work. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> We still do have a meter man come to read ours. Electric 3 monthly and gas 2 monthly. But we dont have milk delivered anymore. LOL


People still get the milk delivered here . Not as many as when my oldest son was young his first pocket money job when he was a teenager was helping deliver the milk first thing on the morning before off to school
People still get deliveries from The Rington tea van too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I've gone from scary ducks to spooky snowmen ????


They'll be fine when you put their noses on! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


Sorry to hear your sad news. Now she can be at peace.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> People still get the milk delivered here . Not as many as when my oldest son was young his first pocket money job when he was a teenager was helping deliver the milk first thing on the morning before off to school
> People still get deliveries from The Rington tea van too


We still have milk and newspapers delivered, and some places also have a fish van which comes round. Never heard of your tea van though. Nearly forgot the ice-cream van......I read somewhere that parents had told their kids that when he plays his chimes it means he has run out of ice-cream! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Did a load last night here- to check it was all working correctly. Will do another load tonight so it can dry tomorrow while I am with Elizabeth. Have plenty tp do here. So glad I don't need to head to a laundromat to do it anymore.
> Julie not sure that it was worth the wait but great to have it. And don't like the starkness of the white. Kept saying that so David ot Vicky to give her opinion- and she agreed with David. Maybe once it is in full use (few small small things to finish or I may get used to it. Could keep the door shut or if the end wall remains bare put a painting on it to add some colour. Didn't think I would ever be considering a painting in the laundry!


Not as silly as it sounds, there are some really nice "country style" wooden laundry signs around. If you like that type of thing. I do. Maybe check out some markets, especially at this time of year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gone through my stash, and I need pink and blue worsted for the DGDs' sweaters and only have a pale pink (I want something rosy), so I suppose I'll need to pick up some over the weekend. Then I'll get started.


Well of course you need it. SOmetimes no matter how big a stash we have the right colour or yarn is just not there.

I had a voucher for spend $100 get $40 off. Went with Vicky and between us we couldn't make $60. The yarn is limited being summer and I know it all. Maybe a bit more chance to use up yarn I have collected over the year. Will be buying some cotton later for hand towels from Bendigo Woollen Mills but that will do for now. I'm beginning to want to get some of what I have knitted rather than piling up and looking at me (or as currently getting in the way!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Elizabeth is feeling a lot better now, when I was talking to Vicky she was sounding quite chirpy in the background. Went to the doctor- ear infection. And sure enough it was 48 hours after it started and she started feeling better. To think of all the antibiotics we gave kids for ear infections- and now they have discovered that after 48 hours the percentage of kids who improves is the same with or without antibiotics. While judging by the way she was this evening she could well be OK for child care as I am free we figured a day relaxing at home was probably the better option.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just found this recipe on the net, sure to warm the cockles and everything else.
> 
> Christmas Rum Cake
> 1Tsp sugar
> ...


I have a similar one- I usually post it but don't have access to my recipes so very good that it is posted.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You have had a crazy day, great news about the harvest though.


RE Bonnie..... very good news about the harvest. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 75 and it is my bedtime. Goodnight all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> All jokes aside here is a proper Fruit cake recipe I have made, and it's good and easy too.
> 
> Fruit Cake
> 2-1/2 cups self rising flour
> ...


Well I guess I don't need to post mine do I? Almost any liquid works, we have Iced Coffee, which is like chocolate milk only chocolate. Don't see why couldn't use coffee or tea either. This is much nicer than traditional Christmas cake IMHO as it is not as dry. Can add some brandy or similar to the liquid as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I've gone from scary ducks to spooky snowmen ????


They do look more like snowmen now well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well a red one will go faster you know! Good buy.


Well that is right. I tested that today. Had a number of cars which we ran down a slope- a red one consistently won, even beating the ambulance. As Vickt said if we ever need to get to the hospital in a hurry use a red truck rather than an ambulance!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Julie, you are great with you new guernsey ... nice colour.
> 
> Kathleendoris.. lovely mermaid blanket.
> 
> Now I cant remember what else I was going to comment about. I thought I would be clever and group a few together.... well that didnt work. LOL


I've tried being clever like that - and gave up as it doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We still have milk and newspapers delivered, and some places also have a fish van which comes round. Never heard of your tea van though. Nearly forgot the ice-cream van......I read somewhere that parents had told their kids that when he plays his chimes it means he has run out of ice-cream! :sm09:


Ice cream van shows up here to . Ringtons is an old family business that delivers teas, coffees and speciality goodies , they have been in business since the 1900s and models of the different vans are collectables .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> They do look more like snowmen now well done.


Thank you Kate and Margaret . I'm thinking of embroidering a nose and twig arm s on


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I've gone from scary ducks to spooky snowmen ????


studioknits.com/bookpage56.htm from what's on here, you may be able to use the chart, but repeat each 4th round


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ice cream van shows up here to . Ringtons is an old family business that delivers teas, coffees and speciality goodies , they have been in business since the 1900s and models of the different vans are collectables .


That really is a good old fashioned service. I remember many years ago when we lived in a village, the owner of the local grocers shop used to call in every Friday and take my order, tell me about any special offers he had and then deliver it all on Saturday. Wish we could have that sort of service today.
Forgot to mention he liked to sit and have a chat and a cup of tea while he was writing down the order. Wonder if he did that at every house!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD got her's at one of the local guitar/music shops locally. Have no idea of the cost. Sounds like a deal on amazon so will check with her before ordering more. Thanks. Shhhh....I won't tell David he had a stroke of genius....LOL.


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Thank you.
> The 4 pack was only $10.99 I think, with Prime so free shipping, it was actually David's idea the other day that I can of discounted but then thought about it, he had a stroke of genius there. lol don't tell him though. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry Elizabeth is still sick. Bless her heart; and I'm sure mom and you feel a little helpless though both in the medical field you know what to do so maybe not so much helpless feeling. Sending the little one tons of healing energy and prayers. EDIT: read that she is much better now 48 hours later....good news for sure!


darowil said:


> One little girl is still sick so Vicky is staying home again. Will go around this morning for a while just to give her some adult company rather than just a sick child. And then seeing if I can change going with Maryanne for presents for Elizabeth to today instead of tomorrow and be free to look after E tomorrow instead of today. While she should be better tomorrow she is not likely to be ready for childcare.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your attitude toward cleaning is just like mine and your David is related to my Brantley for sure. And I also opt for "the mess" especially since I have so much trouble bending over (i.e. back pain). Last night I was wondering if I could get DH to build a platform to put the dryer up on so I don't have to bend over so far. Think I will ask him about doing so. It sure would help out!



darowil said:


> Just put on a load of washing and was thinking that David wants to hang the washing basket on the wall and a trolley for the washing basket. And I was thinking does he really think I am going to bothered separating them and hanging them up each time I use them? And then I thought or him. Often he can't even shut a cupboard door or turn around and put things in a bin that is right next to him.
> I've always hated house work so with David I either needed to run around behind him tidying up after him or living in a mess. For me living in a mess is easier. Changing David won't work. But if anyone is going to decide to clean up it is as likely to be David, but the little things that make such a difference just don't occur to him.
> So I get the MAYBE!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Hello gottastch!* So good to see you here! Have seen you post on FB some and am delighted that you've had a chance to pop in here. Hope to see you more often. Have a wonderful trip to take care of Tate!


gottastch said:


> Hello dear friends! Trying to do my best to keep caught up, even if not commenting. I love all the beautiful things you are all making. I'm still up to my ears in all things fiber/knitting related..it's my happy place. I had to make another giant Christmas stocking this year for my niece's family - for their new addition. I have all 7 stockings (4 from my niece and 3 from my son) back home here with me to line and give back to them when we get together on Thanksgiving Day. They want to "use" them and didn't want to run the risk of breaking any of the floats in the colorwork because of shoving gifts into the stockings maybe not so carefully. That's okay by me. I was able to properly block them all and have prewashed the fabric I'm going to use so just have to iron the interfacing onto the fabric, to give it a bit of structure, and make a template for the stockings. All I have to do then is cut, sew and whip stitch into the stockings. Whew, sounds like a lot of work now that I see that all written down - LOL!
> 
> It seems odd to me that we are having sunny weather and are in the 60's F. for temp. but in two days we will have rain mixed with snow...it's coming!!!!! Hard to believe it is the middle of November in Minne-SNOW-ta and we have no snow
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely sweater and interesting flower.


darowil said:


> A banksia is an Australian flower. But in this we are talking about a childs jumper (sweater) that Sorlenna designed, when I saw it I said it looks like a Banksia. And so it got named Banksia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> In the case of the U.S. Navy, they have not been welcome for about 30 years(?) because some of our ships are nuclear-powered. I hope the fact they are coming for humanitarian purposes may help to break down that particular opinion. I've been watching this with particular interest because my eldest daughter (who lives in Canberra and has joint U.S./Australian citizenship) is vacationing in New Zealand right now, but I don't know her itinerary, only that she was awakened by the huge jolt. She grew up in southern California so is not unacquainted with earthquakes. I hear from her sisters that she has continued to post on Facebook but without any further mention of problems, so I am assuming she is not in the area of worst damage.


I know my daughter, in Christchurch was woken by the big jolt, people were evacuated there from low lying areas, but the Tsunami alert was lifted fairly soon. Apparently people felt it as far north as Whangarei- I noticed nothing unusual till the Tsunami Warning came on the radio. I am sure if she is posting, she has to be fine. All the Tourists have been evacuated from Kaikoura.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Good to hear and I must say I love love Crayfish.


 :sm24: So do I, but it normally is a ridiculous price.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:35am and I have quickly skimmed through to catch up. I fell asleep in the chair last night and when I woke up I got Gage to bed and went myself. Out like a light for the night. My head is aching this morning...sinus area. ???? good thing I don't have to go anywhere today. Just karate tonight. Off I go as I need to get Gage out the door. Check in later.???? looks like another curl up on the couch and watch a movie kinda day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Julie, you are great with you new guernsey ... nice colour.
> 
> Kathleendoris.. lovely mermaid blanket.
> 
> Now I cant remember what else I was going to comment about. I thought I would be clever and group a few together.... well that didnt work. LOL


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just found this recipe on the net, sure to warm the cockles and everything else.
> 
> Christmas Rum Cake
> 1Tsp sugar
> ...


 :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, she's so cute!!! Pat Candy for me please.


Will do. She's laid out here now, over my right arm. :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps once the nose has been added they won't look so scary to you. LOL......


Swedenme said:


> Think I've gone from scary ducks to spooky snowmen ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember having bottles of milk delivered to they house when I was a child. Unfortunately we also had a dog that would go get the neighbors milk and bring it to our house....LOL. My mom would be so embarrassed and have to return the bottles.


Swedenme said:


> People still get the milk delivered here . Not as many as when my oldest son was young his first pocket money job when he was a teenager was helping deliver the milk first thing on the morning before off to school
> People still get deliveries from The Rington tea van too


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> GRANDMA'S FRUITCAKE BONBONS
> 
> 1 6-oz. can (¾ cup) frozen orange juice concentrate, thawed
> ½ cup molasses
> ...


Thank you for the recipe. It sounds so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Been reading along, but not commenting much as I try to catch up. We had a really good time in Berlin, although a little too much shopping for me - I'm not really a shopper, but the others are! It's a nice city and we saw some very interesting things, but they weren't exactly cheery!...Berlin Wall, Checkpoint Charlie, Jewish Museum. We also did a boat tour which was good, sitting on deck wrapped in blankets when it was -2C ......an experience! Unfortunately the commentary was only in German so we didn't really know what we were looking at, but there were some beautiful buildings, mostly museums I think as that was one word we could understand! It was very cold - the whole time we were there it never got above freezing point, but there wasn't a cloud in the sky and we were well wrapped up. We travelled around on tram, underground, railway and foot...my friend had a Fit-bit thing and she worked out that we walked 26 miles over the 3 days!! My feet are feeling it today! :sm19: :sm09: Got a few photos, but I'm not in them as I was taking them....probably a good thing! :sm09:


Brr..looks very cold. I would have thought the commentary would have been in English since it's the international language and not all tourists speak German. Glad you enjoyed it anyway. Nice pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you! And everyone else who made kind comments! The yarn is two strands of Aran (worsted) weight worked together, one lavender and one silver grey. It is a 100% acrylic, but does feel quite soft. The actual brand is Stylecraft Special Aran.


That colour combination is probably what makes it look super soft.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's ships from Canada, Singapore- I've forgotten where else, about 6 countries helping out.
> Meanwhile in Auckland there was a protest that the Navies were here.


For heaven's sake, are they protesting their help? :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I am still around, just reading a little (except for this last week) but not commenting. Have tried to keep up by reading the summaries but have missed an awful lot. Healing vibes to all who need them. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> I was doing really well for 6 weeks after the surgery. Got the all clear from the surgeon that the surgery was successful and everything was healing well. I got the OK to drive again and had almost finished my rehab program. Then 2 days later I tried to reverse the car a couple of metres and felt excruciating pain down my left leg. Had the worst day of my life, ending up being taken by ambulance to local emergency department for pain relief. After several hours I was transferred to the hospital where I had the original surgery. More MIR's, scans etc show there is no damage to the surgery and no new pinched nerve so no need for more surgery. Seems I have an inflamed nerve, so have been having lots of bed rest and pain relief. Was getting better, even thinking about going home in the next day or so, but had a massive pain spasm this morning that has set me back. So who knows how long I will be here? Have not been able to knit so am feeling pretty useless and pretty bored! Have read a book in the past week but doubt I could tell you what it was about now!
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and big hugs for all {{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


So sorry that you had this set back. Maybe ask the therapist if you should practice bending your leg as you would to press the clutch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Generator is finally ready to go.
> 
> The canola is OK but is too wet so must go in an aeration bin-it has big fans that circulate air through the grain to keep it from spoiling, I'm not sure if it will have to be dried- run through a machine that heats the grain & drives out the moisture or if the aeration will be enough to dry it , depends w wet it is & no one as told me that.
> They definitely finished in the nick of time, we are to get more snow. Considering the fall we have had, getting it off at all is nothing short of a miracle


Good news that the canola was saved. We've been promised some snow next week. Hope they're wrong.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember when young having a screwdriver (OJ and vodka) and getting sick from too much. Was years and years before I could stand orange juice again. Still don't drink it much.


I was like that with gin. Still can't stand the smell of it. I think it's been in the cupboard for at least 20+ years. Only my friend's mom from England used to drink it. She liked gin and tonic, like the Queen Mum.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to take Candy to the groomer now, so back later. I'm marking my spot on page 79.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's so nice to see you back! We have missed you so much.


Thanks, Tami!!! I've decided to head out to my son's tomorrow morning now as the rain is supposed to change to snow throughout the day. We will only get a smidge where we live but he is very close to the 3-6" area and I don't want to take any chances with my little car.

I will definitely post photos when I'm all done. I was thinking of doing all the prep work today and then taking them all to my son's to work on but I can't get much done anymore. Tate takes one "good" nap a day now and sometimes one little cat nap. Not a lot of time to get into something with too much detail. I will bring my socks that I'm working on and also the afghan AND my little Ott light. They don't have good light in their livingroom so have to bring my own - LOL.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kathy . Lovely to hear from you
> Sounds like you are going to be really busy from now till Christmas


Hello Swedenme! Yes, this is a busy time of year. I'm hoping I don't fall into the depression that usually grips me this time of year. The 6th anniversary of my mom's passing came and went and was finally not as sad as in the past years. I am sad she is gone and I miss her but not the gripping sadness of before. I am working on meditation techniques that seem to be helping. I normally get kinda of down this time of year anyway with all the focus being on all the superficial things related to Christmas but now with little ones running around, maybe I can focus on them and try not to be too mad at the retailers who are already bombing us with ads. Sorlenna posted it best on Facebook about being glad the election was over so the TV ads could once again go back to big pharma telling us what pills we need to take and for building unrealistic holiday expectations. I really laughed when I read that!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Hello gottastch!* So good to see you here! Have seen you post on FB some and am delighted that you've had a chance to pop in here. Hope to see you more often. Have a wonderful trip to take care of Tate!


Hi Gwen!!!! So sorry to read of your aches and pains...hope you feel better soon and yes, you do overdo it a lot I think  Time to take it a little more easy. I concur on the mess thing too. DH notices nothing. I am on strike with vacuuming the carpet. I'm seeing how long I can go before I can't stand it. Heaven forbid DH would ever break out the vacuum and help at all - LOL!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes, I got an email from knit picks but haven't looked at it yet.
> Wonder if it's the weather changing, it does that to me sometime, anxiety that comes from nowhere, hope you sleep well tonight and have no more issues with it for quite some time.
> sweet dreams.


I slept better, yay! I can't find my stress ball so made one by wrapping a squishy small ball of yarn in plastic wrap (so I didn't wake up tangled in it, heh) and that kept my brain occupied enough while I counted by 9s until I fell asleep. Of course the jerk of a cat woke me up too early, but that is the usual. :sm16:

We're supposed to have "plunging temperatures" today according to the weatherman. Bleah. Maybe it's partly that and general stress also. I'm working on it anyway.

Need to get the cat box cleaned and get a shower before work. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I've gone from scary ducks to spooky snowmen ????


They're cute! :sm24:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello Swedenme! Yes, this is a busy time of year. I'm hoping I don't fall into the depression that usually grips me this time of year. The 6th anniversary of my mom's passing came and went and was finally not as sad as in the past years. I am sad she is gone and I miss her but not the gripping sadness of before. I am working on meditation techniques that seem to be helping. I normally get kinda of down this time of year anyway with all the focus being on all the superficial things related to Christmas but now with little ones running around, maybe I can focus on them and try not to be too mad at the retailers who are already bombing us with ads. Sorlenna posted it best on Facebook about being glad the election was over so the TV ads could once again go back to big pharma once again telling us what pills we need to take and for building unrealistic holiday expectations. I really laughed when I read that!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello Swedenme! Yes, this is a busy time of year. I'm hoping I don't fall into the depression that usually grips me this time of year. The 6th anniversary of my mom's passing came and went and was finally not as sad as in the past years. I am sad she is gone and I miss her but not the gripping sadness of before. I am working on meditation techniques that seem to be helping. I normally get kinda of down this time of year anyway with all the focus being on all the superficial things related to Christmas but now with little ones running around, maybe I can focus on them and try not to be too mad at the retailers who are already bombing us with ads. Sorlenna posted it best on Facebook about being glad the election was over so the TV ads could once again go back to big parma telling us what pills we need to take and for building unrealistic holiday expectations. I really laughed when I read that!


Glad I could give you a laugh! The advertising this time of year drives me nuts and I'm right there with you with the depression... Too far away from my people. We do what we can anyhow.

Speaking of that, the cat box isn't going to clean itself, so I'm really going this time! :sm23:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry...error post again...can't get the hang of the right buttons to push...argh!!!!! :sm14:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello Swedenme! Yes, this is a busy time of year. I'm hoping I don't fall into the depression that usually grips me this time of year. The 6th anniversary of my mom's passing came and went and was finally not as sad as in the past years. I am sad she is gone and I miss her but not the gripping sadness of before. I am working on meditation techniques that seem to be helping. I normally get kinda of down this time of year anyway with all the focus being on all the superficial things related to Christmas but now with little ones running around, maybe I can focus on them and try not to be too mad at the retailers who are already bombing us with ads. Sorlenna posted it best on Facebook about being glad the election was over so the TV ads could once again go back to big pharma telling us what pills we need to take and for building unrealistic holiday expectations. I really laughed when I read that!


Hello, so great to hear from you! Will read on to see what is happening. I lost my mother since we last spoke so I know what you are speaking of. Glad you got a chuckle out of Sorlenna post. She is really special. Big Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> studioknits.com/bookpage56.htm from what's on here, you may be able to use the chart, but repeat each 4th round


I've finished knitting them now , still got to add noses but they look a lot better


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> A banksia is an Australian flower. But in this we are talking about a childs jumper (sweater) that Sorlenna designed, when I saw it I said it looks like a Banksia. And so it got named Banksia.


I never knew what they were called, I got some dried ones from a florist a few years ago. The sweater design is very pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hi Gwen!!!! So sorry to read of your aches and pains...hope you feel better soon and yes, you do overdo it a lot I think  Time to take it a little more easy. I concur on the mess thing too. DH notices nothing. I am on strike with vacuuming the carpet. I'm seeing how long I can go before I can't stand it. Heaven forbid DH would ever break out the vacuum and help at all - LOL!


Check into. Roomba. It gets under the furniture without having to move it. I still have a regular vacuum but when Arthur strikes it is such a lifesaver. Sometimes I use it daily and wouldn't vacuum daily.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


They are works of art! And welcome back from me too. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad I could give you a laugh! The advertising this time of year drives me nuts and I'm right there with you with the depression... Too far away from my people. We do what we can anyhow.
> 
> Speaking of that, the cat box isn't going to clean itself, so I'm really going this time! :sm23:


You are making me think about where we will relocate to after DH's retirement. Might not be good to move far away even though a drier climate would be good for my arthritis. Would be nice if they could come to see you but from what I've learned, people's lives are just too busy and they do t have the money to travel. Sending you hugs!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, good to see your post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


WOW....those are really special!????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> April, I finally remembered to get out that recipe
> 
> Moms Christmas Carrot Pudding - makes 2 quarts
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. Another to add to my growing list,,,,,almost as many as knitting patterns :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just found this recipe on the net, sure to warm the cockles and everything else.
> 
> Christmas Rum Cake
> 1Tsp sugar
> ...


????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just found this recipe on the net, sure to warm the cockles and everything else.
> 
> Christmas Rum Cake
> 1Tsp sugar
> ...


Thanks for the reminder Fan. I have this one saved in my recipe book and laugh at it every year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> All jokes aside here is a proper Fruit cake recipe I have made, and it's good and easy too.
> 
> Fruit Cake
> 2-1/2 cups self rising flour
> ...


I've seen that recipe before but only with juice or tea , not chocolate milk. I wonder if anyone's tried it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I don't enjoy alcohol that much that I mind not having any all that often. Besides, if I'm going to drink anything I'd just as soon do it in the comfort of my own chair. lol My parents told me that when I was really little and in my walker, Dad would come home, open a beer, set it on the end table, got to the bathroom for a wiz and by the time he came our his beer was empty, doesn't take a man long to wiz, one day he set mom up (he thought it was her playing games with him), he said I shot across the room in my walker, downed the beer and was back across the room in lightening speed, lol And when I was walking, they would have cocktail parties and bridge/canasta parties, they figured out I was making a circuit of the table and any glass I could reach when no one was looking I reached up and drank, so they had to warn everyone to put their glasses, bottles, or cans far enough back that little hands couldn't reach. My dad said that I was a lush when I was a toddler. :sm16:
> Guess I got it all out of my system fairly early really. :sm12: well, mostly not all, I did do some serious drinking in my early 20's but never had a hangover or couldn't remember what I'd done and never made a decision that I'd regret.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> In the case of the U.S. Navy, they have not been welcome for about 30 years(?) because some of our ships are nuclear-powered. I hope the fact they are coming for humanitarian purposes may help to break down that particular opinion. I've been watching this with particular interest because my eldest daughter (who lives in Canberra and has joint U.S./Australian citizenship) is vacationing in New Zealand right now, but I don't know her itinerary, only that she was awakened by the huge jolt. She grew up in southern California so is not unacquainted with earthquakes. I hear from her sisters that she has continued to post on Facebook but without any further mention of problems, so I am assuming she is not in the area of worst damage.


I'm glad your daughter is OK, might put a damper on her vacation though.
The poor people caught in all this mess, can't imagine how they manage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I've gone from scary ducks to spooky snowmen ????


I'm sure once you add noses they will be cute


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I've gone from scary ducks to spooky snowmen ????


They do look a little spooky but still recognizable as snowmen. You amaze me with your talent.

I see you plan to add noses. That will make a big difference.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not as silly as it sounds, there are some really nice "country style" wooden laundry signs around. If you like that type of thing. I do. Maybe check out some markets, especially at this time of year.


I used to have an old washboard hanging on my wall. Am sorry I sold it because I could have used it here (I mean on the wall :sm09: )


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> In the case of the U.S. Navy, they have not been welcome for about 30 years(?) because some of our ships are nuclear-powered. I hope the fact they are coming for humanitarian purposes may help to break down that particular opinion. I've been watching this with particular interest because my eldest daughter (who lives in Canberra and has joint U.S./Australian citizenship) is vacationing in New Zealand right now, but I don't know her itinerary, only that she was awakened by the huge jolt. She grew up in southern California so is not unacquainted with earthquakes. I hear from her sisters that she has continued to post on Facebook but without any further mention of problems, so I am assuming she is not in the area of worst damage.


I am glad to hear that she's still posting, I hope that she's having a great time reguardless of the quakes and tremors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I've gone from scary ducks to spooky snowmen ????


Awe, they'll be so cute when you get their carrot noses on them. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I like your snowmen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I had internet trouble last night and now I am way behind.
> 
> Well the warm weather hit today for sure... 32c and it is still 28c at nearly 8.30pm. What a shock., but it was great to be in short sleeves finally. Our next four day forecast is 19c tomorrow then 21c then 23c and then Monday is to be 35c! Golly! :sm06:
> 
> Off to catch up on here.....


Lucky you, we are to get to a balmy -5C today & chance of snow, judging by the grey sky, it will probably come. We were lucky, yesterday morning other parts of the province south of us got up to 4" but thankfully it gave the farmers another day of combining, I think most people are getting it whittled down but I saw 2 -1/4s of standing(sort of) wheat when I went with DS to pick up his truck at the auto body shop, I'm sure they will not come off as the last snow crushed & tangled it so bad I'm sure the combine can't get it. I hope whoever has it has insurance of some kind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I had internet trouble last night and now I am way behind.
> 
> Well the warm weather hit today for sure... 32c and it is still 28c at nearly 8.30pm. What a shock., but it was great to be in short sleeves finally. Our next four day forecast is 19c tomorrow then 21c then 23c and then Monday is to be 35c! Golly! :sm06:
> 
> Off to catch up on here.....


So that's where our nice warm fall went, lol... It's to snow later to day, 1-3 inches. :sm16: 
I can't really complain, but I'm so not looking forward to it, but we do need the moisture. I'll be with you in spirit in the warm weather. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> People still get the milk delivered here . Not as many as when my oldest son was young his first pocket money job when he was a teenager was helping deliver the milk first thing on the morning before off to school
> People still get deliveries from The Rington tea van too


What Des the tea van deliver? I would think tea would get cold????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Got back from the groomers faster than I thought. When I got there, I was told that some of the dogs have kennel cough. They thought they had it under control but gave me the option of bringing Candy back at another time. I decided to do that. She does have a cough but I believe it's been caused by her collar being too tight around her neck. When she lunges, the collar pulls against her throat and I think it squeezed her esophagus. I didn't realize what was happening until it was already done. Now I use a harness on her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> People still get the milk delivered here . Not as many as when my oldest son was young his first pocket money job when he was a teenager was helping deliver the milk first thing on the morning before off to school
> People still get deliveries from The Rington tea van too


I'd love to get milk delivery, that would be so much easier than trying to remember to pick it up in Scottsbluff.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not as silly as it sounds, there are some really nice "country style" wooden laundry signs around. If you like that type of thing. I do. Maybe check out some markets, especially at this time of year.


I have One in my laundry room, a snowman with clothes pins attached that I use for drying mitts in winter, had it since the kids were small


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


What great looking socks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well that is right. I tested that today. Had a number of cars which we ran down a slope- a red one consistently won, even beating the ambulance. As Vickt said if we ever need to get to the hospital in a hurry use a red truck rather than an ambulance!


LOLOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ice cream van shows up here to . Ringtons is an old family business that delivers teas, coffees and speciality goodies , they have been in business since the 1900s and models of the different vans are collectables .


Hey Sonja, can you send them this way, I'm almost out of coffee and I have forgotten to get more the last 3 times at the grocery store? geeze leweeze, my mind is just a swamp lately. lolol But if I could get coffee and tea delivery, I'd be in Heaven, then add milk to it, yah!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was like that with gin. Still can't stand the smell of it. I think it's been in the cupboard for at least 20+ years. Only my friend's mom from England used to drink it. She liked gin and tonic, like the Queen Mum.


I don't like any hard liquor, the only whiskey/ rum/brandy ive ever drank was a tablespoon mixed with hot water & brown sugar when I've been sick. I don't mind Carolann mixed with milk or the odd glass of cheap wine- Arbor mist or Baby Duck, has to be sweet & bubbly, I hate the taste of dry wine.
I've never been a drinker. Although when we go on the bike trip each summer I do drink a few beer, for some reason you get so dried out riding in the heat that beer tastes really good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I must get a move on. So tired yesterday and today. Just fell asleep and got another robocall. Had the phone unplugged but wouldn't you know I finally fell asleep after I plugged it back in. ????
Will block it, but it seems these scams are endless. The latest was from Apple and can't believe DH almost fell for it. ????
Told him Apple won't be calling us about suspicious activity on our account. Guess they make enough money doing it, sadly, that it is worth doing to scam money off those who need it. I think all of us on here are aware. 

Today would have been the birthday of my father and FIL. Dad died at years and years ago. He was much younger tHan I am now. You may remember when my FIL passed about 3 yrs. ago. Amazing that they both were born on the same day and the same year. A special day to remember the good memories. They were imperfect but good men. 

I've been asked to photograph the tech rehearsal for the Professional theater here and didn't realize what I was doing as DIL asked me and I thought it was just like always when they allowed one person to from the family to come in and take photos and tHen I make a family book. Not paid, so just for other parents, bUt more responsibility than I want. oh well, life should still have challenges :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks, Tami!!! I've decided to head out to my son's tomorrow morning now as the rain is supposed to change to snow throughout the day. We will only get a smidge where we live but he is very close to the 3-6" area and I don't want to take any chances with my little car.
> 
> I will definitely post photos when I'm all done. I was thinking of doing all the prep work today and then taking them all to my son's to work on but I can't get much done anymore. Tate takes one "good" nap a day now and sometimes one little cat nap. Not a lot of time to get into something with too much detail. I will bring my socks that I'm working on and also the afghan AND my little Ott light. They don't have good light in their livingroom so have to bring my own - LOL.


Safe travels. Looking forward to seeing your creations


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I slept better, yay! I can't find my stress ball so made one by wrapping a squishy small ball of yarn in plastic wrap (so I didn't wake up tangled in it, heh) and that kept my brain occupied enough while I counted by 9s until I fell asleep. Of course the jerk of a cat woke me up too early, but that is the usual. :sm16:
> 
> We're supposed to have "plunging temperatures" today according to the weatherman. Bleah. Maybe it's partly that and general stress also. I'm working on it anyway.
> 
> Need to get the cat box cleaned and get a shower before work. Hugs and blessings.


Glad you got some sleep, you always feel better after a rest


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastch, lovely stockings!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


Great stockings


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD got her's at one of the local guitar/music shops locally. Have no idea of the cost. Sounds like a deal on amazon so will check with her before ordering more. Thanks. Shhhh....I won't tell David he had a stroke of genius....LOL.


LOL! I can get a floor stand from the shop where I got my guitars and take my lessons, and I'm going to do that for times when I need to set it down for a few minutes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Check into. Roomba. It gets under the furniture without having to move it. I still have a regular vacuum but when Arthur strikes it is such a lifesaver. Sometimes I use it daily and wouldn't vacuum daily.


My DIL has ones, loves it for keeping the dog hair under control


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are making me think about where we will relocate to after DH's retirement. Might not be good to move far away even though a drier climate would be good for my arthritis. Would be nice if they could come to see you but from what I've learned, people's lives are just too busy and they do t have the money to travel. Sending you hugs!


When is Bill retiring? I know I wouldn't want to move away from my kids.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your attitude toward cleaning is just like mine and your David is related to my Brantley for sure. And I also opt for "the mess" especially since I have so much trouble bending over (i.e. back pain). Last night I was wondering if I could get DH to build a platform to put the dryer up on so I don't have to bend over so far. Think I will ask him about doing so. It sure would help out!


Give him options, either a platform or a new set that you can stack? lolol Bet you get a platform. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:35am and I have quickly skimmed through to catch up. I fell asleep in the chair last night and when I woke up I got Gage to bed and went myself. Out like a light for the night. My head is aching this morning...sinus area. ???? good thing I don't have to go anywhere today. Just karate tonight. Off I go as I need to get Gage out the door. Check in later.???? looks like another curl up on the couch and watch a movie kinda day.


I hope you feel better quickly, my sinus' are going haywire with the sudden changes in weather, so not cool. Relax and enjoy the day the best way you can a chair, tea, movie, and knitting sounds wonderful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I used to have an old washboard hanging on my wall. Am sorry I sold it because I could have used it here (I mean on the wall :sm09: )


???????? I thought you wanted it for back up. That's what the repair man suggested when I said I wanted a washer to last the rest of my life???? I have one hanging in my laundry room


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Will do. She's laid out here now, over my right arm. :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember having bottles of milk delivered to they house when I was a child. Unfortunately we also had a dog that would go get the neighbors milk and bring it to our house....LOL. My mom would be so embarrassed and have to return the bottles.


LOL! Did the dog drink it on the way home?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd love to get milk delivery, that would be so much easier than trying to remember to pick it up in Scottsbluff.


Doesn't Torrington have any stores?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, how do you block robocalls? I got one at 6a.m. today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, must get moving. I'm off to the Hutterite colony to pick up chickens. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I slept better, yay! I can't find my stress ball so made one by wrapping a squishy small ball of yarn in plastic wrap (so I didn't wake up tangled in it, heh) and that kept my brain occupied enough while I counted by 9s until I fell asleep. Of course the jerk of a cat woke me up too early, but that is the usual. :sm16:
> 
> We're supposed to have "plunging temperatures" today according to the weatherman. Bleah. Maybe it's partly that and general stress also. I'm working on it anyway.
> 
> Need to get the cat box cleaned and get a shower before work. Hugs and blessings.


That's a great idea, glad it worked. Cat's are no help in the sleep department are they. 
All we can do is work at it, lol, one day at a time, or night as it may be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


Those are fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I must get a move on. So tired yesterday and today. Just fell asleep and got another robocall. Had the phone unplugged but wouldn't you know I finally fell asleep after I plugged it back in. ????
> Will block it, but it seems these scams are endless. The latest was from Apple and can't believe DH almost fell for it. ????
> Told him Apple won't be calling us about suspicious activity on our account. Guess they make enough money doing it, sadly, that it is worth doing to scam money off those who need it. I think all of us on here are aware.
> 
> ...


Good that you did get back to sleep though, not good that the phone woke you up. 
That's a great way to look at the day. 
Wow, that's awesome, you'll do a great job. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't Torrington have any stores?


Yes, but it's almost twice as expensive on a lot of things, to buy them here if I can get them in Scottsbluff it's much cheaper, enough cheaper that driving doesn't use a fraction of the savings in gas. I do buy somethings locally like our meat, we get at the one store that has it's own slaughter house and they use their own beef, and the other store, I get our deli meats as the price is the same as Scottsbluff and better quality, a few other things and of course the last minute things that I need, i'm only a block from one and 4 blocks from the other. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are making me think about where we will relocate to after DH's retirement. Might not be good to move far away even though a drier climate would be good for my arthritis. Would be nice if they could come to see you but from what I've learned, people's lives are just too busy and they do t have the money to travel. Sending you hugs!


Yes, if we all had money to travel, that would be very different!

Kathy, those stockings are fabulous! :sm24:

And Sonja, your snowmen are adorable, even without noses.

Kaye, our weatherman mentioned that our storm was moving north rather than over us so Wyoming could expect some snow. You can keep it! LOL We do still have a wind advisory--"high winds that may knock out power"--oh joy. So far it's not bad, just a little gusty, but our advisory is on for about the next 12 hours, so we'll see. We are waiting to see what happens on the weekend, as there's a Toys for Tots motorcycle run we are still deciding to do or not. I also need to get out and get Thanksgiving supplies but can do that later as I do have a week, and may do it when I run out for the yarn as I'm itching to get started. I'm really looking forward to a four day weekend for Thanksgiving--and I will not be shopping but staying home as much as possible!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, if we all had money to travel, that would be very different!
> 
> Kathy, those stockings are fabulous! :sm24:
> 
> ...


So far no wind here, but our advisor is from 9am - 8pm, so we'll see what transpires, we haven't gotten the rain yet, that was supposed to be here this am, but with the way Mother Nature has been acting of late, no telling what she has up her sleeve.
Several days at home really appeals to me at this point, we'll at home and not doing massive reorganizing. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I guess I don't need to post mine do I? Almost any liquid works, we have Iced Coffee, which is like chocolate milk only chocolate. Don't see why couldn't use coffee or tea either. This is much nicer than traditional Christmas cake IMHO as it is not as dry. Can add some brandy or similar to the liquid as well.


Hi Margaret, Yes I think the iced coffee would work really well with this recipe. And of course a good slosh of brandy will add flavour and help preserve it too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What Des the tea van deliver? I would think tea would get cold????


Bags/boxes of speciality teas, coffee, biscuits cakes sweets etc


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lucky you, we are to get to a balmy -5C today & chance of snow, judging by the grey sky, it will probably come. We were lucky, yesterday morning other parts of the province south of us got up to 4" but thankfully it gave the farmers another day of combining, I think most people are getting it whittled down but I saw 2 -1/4s of standing(sort of) wheat when I went with DS to pick up his truck at the auto body shop, I'm sure they will not come off as the last snow crushed & tangled it so bad I'm sure the combine can't get it. I hope whoever has it has insurance of some kind.


Car was telling me to drive carefully as there might be icy conditions ahead 
But apart from very wet it was ok .


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just found this recipe on the net, sure to warm the cockles and everything else.
> 
> Christmas Rum Cake
> 1Tsp sugar
> ...


Thank you for this! What a hoot! Sitting here by myself knitting and laughing out loud!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, Well the hard part of farewelling our SIL is over. Now we can pick ourselves up and move on. I have been in touch with her niece and nephew, her brothers adult children. Her nephew lives in Wellington and got the big jolt from the quake. He's fine and will catch-up soon with him as there are items from the estate he and his sister will receive. Lilian's father was a very talented carpenter. He made some stunning furniture from rosewood and patterns of roses. 
The family is Danish and have a rich heritage we have loved very much over the 50 years we have known them. 
I miss Lilian very much, as we were like sisters, but do have happy memories too. She taught me a lot, re cooking, housework etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


The stockings are gorgeous . Those Santa heads would have been ideal for when I tried to put some on a sweater . Think I should give up trying to put anything on the bottom of a sweater , although I have been thinking of trucks and cars and animals lately maybe try after Christmas


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When is Bill retiring? I know I wouldn't want to move away from my kids.


Hoping within the next 4 years. He will be 74 then.

I loved the idea our friend in Germany had. He want to retire to the Mallorca and have a house biG enough for his 2 sons and family to come and have vacations. Sounded so perfect. I could just picture everyone together and having fun and the warm weather where they would want to come but not so sure it works in our busy culture. They have a different mentality over there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> They do look a little spooky but still recognizable as snowmen. You amaze me with your talent.
> 
> I see you plan to add noses. That will make a big difference.


Now I've finished the whole body they look a lot better or maybe I'm squinting ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Did the dog drink it on the way home?


that is too funny and Gwens poor mother ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey Sonja, can you send them this way, I'm almost out of coffee and I have forgotten to get more the last 3 times at the grocery store? geeze leweeze, my mind is just a swamp lately. lolol But if I could get coffee and tea delivery, I'd be in Heaven, then add milk to it, yah!


I'll tell him to put you in his round next time I see him :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, how do you block robocalls? I got one at 6a.m. today.


Some phone companies let you block any calls that are unidentified. Some charge. I bought a call blocker from Amazon. Wow 6am. You would think there was an emergency. They must not have accounted for the time change.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, It's with much sadness and relief that we have had word our sister in law Lilian has passed away today 16th our time.
> Sincere thanks to you all for the support you have shown over this year. There is to be a private cremation tomorrow and no service which is what she wanted.


My sympathies Fan. Such a difficult time it has been. Thankfully her suffering is passed and I hope the good memories will be a comfort. Apologize for being late wiH this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Morning all, Well the hard part of farewelling our SIL is over. Now we can pick ourselves up and move on. I have been in touch with her niece and nephew, her brothers adult children. Her nephew lives in Wellington and got the big jolt from the quake. He's fine and will catch-up soon with him as there are items from the estate he and his sister will receive. Lilian's father was a very talented carpenter. He made some stunning furniture from rosewood and patterns of roses.
> The family is Danish and have a rich heritage we have loved very much over the 50 years we have known them.
> I miss Lilian very much, as we were like sisters, but do have happy memories too. She taught me a lot, re cooking, housework etc.


Beautiful things to remember about her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I spent over an hour in the phone trying to get Roku working again. Guy had me unplug unit to reset, change batteries in remote 2x using a different pack, all sorts of different things and sent him a photo of my remote after I told him I had tried the power button and he replied there is no power button. Wrong remote ????????????????found the Roku remote and all is working. So embarrassing and DH is even the one that had The remote to begin with. Well, wasn't the batteries, wasn't the update they just did, it was us. Now to get on with my day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you for this! What a hoot! Sitting here by myself knitting and laughing out loud!!


You're welcome, can't imagine what it would taste like lol!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember having bottles of milk delivered to they house when I was a child. Unfortunately we also had a dog that would go get the neighbors milk and bring it to our house....LOL. My mom would be so embarrassed and have to return the bottles.


We had milk delivery also and sometimes in the winter the top would pop off and the milk would turn icy. And lets not forget the Bond bread man!! And the cloth diaper services. And the dry cleaning services. It sounds like people had it made back then but not so. Services were needed because we didn't own as many cars as we do today.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


They are adorable!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> For heaven's sake, are they protesting their help? :sm06:


No the protest is against war, I worded my post badly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


Great to see you back again Kathy. I love your stockings, what a lot of work you have put into each. They will be family heirlooms.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


They look great, Kathy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Seeing we have been discussing things rum and brandy flavoured I thought it might be time for some Christmas cheer.
Here once more is my Christmas Poem, enjoy. It relates to Rumtopf, fruits preserved in rum.

Rudolphs Rum Reviver. By Fan 20/11/04 
Christmas was looming and the elves were all gloomy
The reindeer were tired and stressed
They needed a tonic to revive their spirits so they could perform at their best
So Rudolph raided the pantry one night and created a mixture to put them to rights
He put fruit and nuts with some rum and some spices 
And the resulting taste was truly the nicest.
Come Dasher, Dancer, Prancer and Vixen, have a wee taste of my lovely elixir
You will fly through the air with the greatest of ease
When you have a good munch on a couple of these
Santa came in and had a wee taste, and said let's drain this jar come on Christmas can wait
So they had a good feed on the apples and prunes the rum and the spices put a spin on the room
The elves in the grotto were all getting blotto, Mrs Claus was thoroughly pissed
Comet and Cupid looking cross eyed and stupid seems like Christmas was going to be missed
Donner and Blitzen passed out in the kitchen, poor Rudolph was having a fit
Now Rudolphs stern warning to all those indulging in a jar full of Christmas cheer
Just a bit at a time, or you'll think you've been flying
With a team of sozzled reindeer.

Cheers and good health Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are to have snow mixed with rain both days of the weekend. good that i don't plan on going anywhere. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> well, I think I'm going to head to bed, we are to get winter weather in tomorrow, so not looking forward to it.
> Sweet dreams everyone!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good and easy - think i would use orange juice. thanks or sharing fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> All jokes aside here is a proper Fruit cake recipe I have made, and it's good and easy too.
> 
> Fruit Cake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the floating heads. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Think I've gone from scary ducks to spooky snowmen ????


you could always put a scarf around their necks. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love having an ice cream truck and the milk man again. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ice cream van shows up here to . Ringtons is an old family business that delivers teas, coffees and speciality goodies , they have been in business since the 1900s and models of the different vans are collectables .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I spent over an hour in the phone trying to get Roku working again. Guy had me unplug unit to reset, change batteries in remote 2x using a different pack, all sorts of different things and sent him a photo of my remote after I told him I had tried the power button and he replied there is no power button. Wrong remote ????????????????found the Roku remote and all is working. So embarrassing and DH is even the one that had The remote to begin with. Well, wasn't the batteries, wasn't the update they just did, it was us. Now to get on with my day.


???????????????? the service guy will have a good story to tell about that one????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> We had milk delivery also and sometimes in the winter the top would pop off and the milk would turn icy. And lets not forget the Bond bread man!! And the cloth diaper services. And the dry cleaning services. It sounds like people had it made back then but not so. Services were needed because we didn't own as many cars as we do today.


We never had any services like that & to get the milk I would grab a bucket twice a day & run to the barn????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would just stand the sweeper in front of him and tell him it is his turn to sweep the floors. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Hi Gwen!!!! So sorry to read of your aches and pains...hope you feel better soon and yes, you do overdo it a lot I think  Time to take it a little more easy. I concur on the mess thing too. DH notices nothing. I am on strike with vacuuming the carpet. I'm seeing how long I can go before I can't stand it. Heaven forbid DH would ever break out the vacuum and help at all - LOL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i love the floating heads. --- sam


I was thinking about the snowman in the film Jack Frost . Will have to wait till tomorrow to give them noses and arms as its late evening here and I would prefer to be able to see properly when I try to embroider


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful kathy - such intricate patterns - great knitting. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? I thought you wanted it for back up. That's what the repair man suggested when I said I wanted a washer to last the rest of my life???? I have one hanging in my laundry room


I really did use one years ago. My apartment didn't have laundry facilities and the village was too small for a laundromat so I had to wash my laundry in the basement using the wash board. Not much fun. :sm13:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

What a day. I have been asleep on the couch off and on until 1:45 this afternoon. I am feeling a bit better though. But I had wanted to do a few things today and that never happened. ????

It is 2:30 now and Gage is done school at 3:10. 
Well I shouldn't fall asleep tonight in the chair. Lol.???? 

Check in later.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dead or alive? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, must get moving. I'm off to the Hutterite colony to pick up chickens. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene does so good on photographs i don't see what she is worried. they are going to be perfect. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good that you did get back to sleep though, not good that the phone woke you up.
> That's a great way to look at the day.
> Wow, that's awesome, you'll do a great job. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Seeing we have been discussing things rum and brandy flavoured I thought it might be time for some Christmas cheer.
> Here once more is my Christmas Poem, enjoy. It relates to Rumtopf, fruits preserved in rum.
> 
> Rudolphs Rum Reviver. By Fan 20/11/04
> ...


Good one!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are to have snow mixed with rain both days of the weekend. good that i don't plan on going anywhere. --- sam


That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking about the snowman in the film Jack Frost . Will have to wait till tomorrow to give them noses and arms as its late evening here and I would prefer to be able to see properly when I try to embroider


I reckon they are pretty good snowmen, just waiting for their noses and arms.
Fair enough to wait for better light.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and that is the way it should be today - would certainly lower emissions - save on gas. i would much rather have someone come to my house than my constantly having to go out for this. that and anything else. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> We had milk delivery also and sometimes in the winter the top would pop off and the milk would turn icy. And lets not forget the Bond bread man!! And the cloth diaper services. And the dry cleaning services. It sounds like people had it made back then but not so. Services were needed because we didn't own as many cars as we do today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the poem fan - what a talent you have. i will share this with heidi - she will enjoy it i know. --- sam



Fan said:


> Seeing we have been discussing things rum and brandy flavoured I thought it might be time for some Christmas cheer.
> Here once more is my Christmas Poem, enjoy. It relates to Rumtopf, fruits preserved in rum.
> 
> Rudolphs Rum Reviver. By Fan 20/11/04
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. Have to run, hosting knitting.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Check into. Roomba. It gets under the furniture without having to move it. I still have a regular vacuum but when Arthur strikes it is such a lifesaver. Sometimes I use it daily and wouldn't vacuum daily.


Hi Daralene!!!!! Yes, I have been looking at the Roombas. I have yet to convince DH that this might be a worthwhile purchase. We don't get gifts for each other anymore but we get something for "the house" each Christmas...maybe this year it will be a Roomba :sm01: :sm10: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see - they are supposed to look that way. they will look perfect with arms and a nose. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I was thinking about the snowman in the film Jack Frost . Will have to wait till tomorrow to give them noses and arms as its late evening here and I would prefer to be able to see properly when I try to embroider


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are works of art! And welcome back from me too. :sm24:


Hi KateB and thank you!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Sam I use humour to cope with stressful situations, and laughter is such good medicine.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What great looking socks!


Thank you budasha! How are you doing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will love it kathy - just push the button and watch it do all the work. it really does pick up on carpet or hard surface. i say - go for it. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Hi Daralene!!!!! Yes, I have been looking at the Roombas. I have yet to convince DH that this might be a worthwhile purchase. We don't get gifts for each other anymore but we get something for "the house" each Christmas...maybe this year it will be a Roomba :sm01: :sm10: :sm02:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Safe travels. Looking forward to seeing your creations


Thanks Bonnie7591!!! I'm busy packing projects to do while I'm waiting. Looks like I will be there a looooong time by the looks of what I want to bring along - LOL!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch, lovely stockings!


Hi there sassafras123, thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are fabulous!!!


Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, if we all had money to travel, that would be very different!
> 
> Kathy, those stockings are fabulous! :sm24:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sorlenna. I hope they thinking fondly of me when they use them


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The stockings are gorgeous . Those Santa heads would have been ideal for when I tried to put some on a sweater . Think I should give up trying to put anything on the bottom of a sweater , although I have been thinking of trucks and cars and animals lately maybe try after Christmas


Thank you so much, Swedenme


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> They are adorable!!!


Thanks, Nannyof6GS! Now that the pressure is off, they were kinda fun


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great to see you back again Kathy. I love your stockings, what a lot of work you have put into each. They will be family heirlooms.


Hello angelam!!!!!! Good to chat with you again! Thanks for your kind words about the stockings. You ALL do such fabulous stitching!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look great, Kathy!


Thanks, Julie! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would just stand the sweeper in front of him and tell him it is his turn to sweep the floors. --- sam


That would be a good plan, Sam, but he would say he would in "just a minute" and it would be another 3, 4, maybe more days with it sitting there for me to trip over - 'cause I'm graceful that way :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking about the snowman in the film Jack Frost . Will have to wait till tomorrow to give them noses and arms as its late evening here and I would prefer to be able to see properly when I try to embroider


The snowmen are beautiful how they are! Can't wait to see them when you are finished with them!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful kathy - such intricate patterns - great knitting. --- sam


Awwww, thanks, Sam!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you will love it kathy - just push the button and watch it do all the work. it really does pick up on carpet or hard surface. i say - go for it. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Seeing we have been discussing things rum and brandy flavoured I thought it might be time for some Christmas cheer.
> Here once more is my Christmas Poem, enjoy. It relates to Rumtopf, fruits preserved in rum.
> 
> Rudolphs Rum Reviver. By Fan 20/11/04
> ...


???????????? great, Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> dead or alive? --- sam
> 
> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> Well, must get moving. I'm off to the Hutterite colony to pick up chickens. TTYL
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I think the snowmen will look great when done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I think the snowmen will look great when done.


I agree!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi Daralene!!!!! Yes, I have been looking at the Roombas. I have yet to convince DH that this might be a worthwhile purchase. We don't get gifts for each other anymore but we get something for "the house" each Christmas...maybe this year it will be a Roomba :sm01: :sm10: :sm02:


I'd love to have one. Running the vacuum is one of the things I dislike most!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The colours of Christmas. Just picked these from the garden.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> The colours of Christmas. Just picked these from the garden.


How beautiful, Fan!!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> The colours of Christmas. Just picked these from the garden.


FAN, Wow, those are most beautiful Thanks for sharing. 
Julie, your Gansey is coming along nicely. I like the oatmeal color. It will go with almost any color. Very beautiful.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gottastch said:


> How beautiful, Fan!!!!


Thank you nice to meet you on here. Love your knitted stockings great work.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you nice to meet you on here. Love your knitted stockings great work.


Nice to meet you, as well. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> FAN, Wow, those are most beautiful Thanks for sharing.
> Julie, your Gansey is coming along nicely. I like the oatmeal color. It will go with almost any color. Very beautiful.


Thank you very much. I love my rose garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> The colours of Christmas. Just picked these from the garden.


They are lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> FAN, Wow, those are most beautiful Thanks for sharing.
> Julie, your Gansey is coming along nicely. I like the oatmeal color. It will go with almost any color. Very beautiful.


Thank you, Joyce! I've been wondering how you were, I guess life has been busy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry Elizabeth is still sick. Bless her heart; and I'm sure mom and you feel a little helpless though both in the medical field you know what to do so maybe not so much helpless feeling. Sending the little one tons of healing energy and prayers. EDIT: read that she is much better now 48 hours later....good news for sure!


Got here this morning to be told she had just gone back to sleep but with a significant temperature again. But she wasn't looking sick like yesterday. Vicky has gone to work but will come back if she needs to. 
Feel helpless still but we both knew that the way she was yesterday was fine for a sick child and not anything major needing urgent attention. we are both able to use our knowledges without assuming the worst which gives us the best of both worlds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your attitude toward cleaning is just like mine and your David is related to my Brantley for sure. And I also opt for "the mess" especially since I have so much trouble bending over (i.e. back pain). Last night I was wondering if I could get DH to build a platform to put the dryer up on so I don't have to bend over so far. Think I will ask him about doing so. It sure would help out!


Ours is going on the wall. If you have wall space you should be able to get brackets for it. We have put our washing machine up slightly higher than floor level for ease later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ok, trying again here. I decided to pull out the stockings and take photos. Still need a quick steam maybe but the linings aren't in them either so they are still a bit "floppy." They were fun to make but I'm glad they are done!!! Kyle's family stockings were a free DROPS pattern and Melissa's family stockings are ones I made up. I used Red Heart Super Saver worsted weight on size US 3 needles. They are knit flat until the heel where I made the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and then joined in the round to complete the foot/toe, like a regular sock. In order for the stranded knitting to line up, I decided to do the legs flat and just sewed them up the back; worked pretty good.


They look good, and I especially like the ones you designed


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen that recipe before but only with juice or tea , not chocolate milk. I wonder if anyone's tried it.


I've done it with the iced coffee I mentioned works well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, Well the hard part of farewelling our SIL is over. Now we can pick ourselves up and move on. I have been in touch with her niece and nephew, her brothers adult children. Her nephew lives in Wellington and got the big jolt from the quake. He's fine and will catch-up soon with him as there are items from the estate he and his sister will receive. Lilian's father was a very talented carpenter. He made some stunning furniture from rosewood and patterns of roses.
> The family is Danish and have a rich heritage we have loved very much over the 50 years we have known them.
> I miss Lilian very much, as we were like sisters, but do have happy memories too. She taught me a lot, re cooking, housework etc.


Now that she's at peace you can enjoy the memories of the good times, when she was so much happier, and find comfort in that she is now happy again. HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll tell him to put you in his round next time I see him :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I spent over an hour in the phone trying to get Roku working again. Guy had me unplug unit to reset, change batteries in remote 2x using a different pack, all sorts of different things and sent him a photo of my remote after I told him I had tried the power button and he replied there is no power button. Wrong remote ????????????????found the Roku remote and all is working. So embarrassing and DH is even the one that had The remote to begin with. Well, wasn't the batteries, wasn't the update they just did, it was us. Now to get on with my day.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Seeing we have been discussing things rum and brandy flavoured I thought it might be time for some Christmas cheer.
> Here once more is my Christmas Poem, enjoy. It relates to Rumtopf, fruits preserved in rum.
> 
> Rudolphs Rum Reviver. By Fan 20/11/04
> ...


LOL!! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are to have snow mixed with rain both days of the weekend. good that i don't plan on going anywhere. --- sam


 :sm19: It's snowing. :sm25:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We never had any services like that & to get the milk I would grab a bucket twice a day & run to the barn????


LOL! Talk about fresh off the hoof.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm19: It's snowing. :sm25:


Maybe you'll have a white Thanksgiving???!!!!


----------

